# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  "المباحث اللغوية" للعلامة أحمد بن عمر الحازمي مصححة منقحة

## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

أشرع -إن شاء الله تعالى- في تنقيح وتصحيح المباحث اللغوية من محاضرات الشيخ العلامة/ أحمد بن عمر الحازمي من شرحه لكتاب (قواعد الأصول ومعاقد الفصول)؛ نظرا لحاجة طلبة العلم إلى هذه المباحث على وجه الخصوص.

وكنت قد قمت بذلك قبل مدة لنفسي، ثم رأيت أن يكون العمل فيه نفع للجميع، نسأل الله الأجر والقبول. 

بالنسبة لتفريغ هذه المحاضرات فهو من عمل موقع الشيخ حفظه الله تعالى، وجزاهم الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء، لكن في الحقيقة المحاضرات المفرغة -وهي لم تراجع من قبل الشيخ- بها أخطاء كثيرة جدا، وهناك أخطاء شنيعة؛ ما بين أخطاء نحوية وإملائية وعلمية، فقمت بتصحيحها وضبطها قدر المستطاع؛ بحيث تكون جاهزة للقراءة والمذاكرة لمن أراد، وفي نظري أنها نافعة جدا إن شاء الله لطلبة العلم.

ومع ذلك سأقوم بمراجعتها مرة أخرى قبل وضعها في هذا الملتقى المبارك.

على أن تكون مسائل؛ كل مسألة في مشاركة، ثم أرفعها في ملفات مرفقة، والله المستعان، وعليه التكلان، وهو حسبنا ونعم الوكيل.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

المباحث اللفظية

*مقدمة في أهمية هذه المباحث:*

[المتن]:

[ثم هاهنا*(1)* أبحاث*(2)* يشترك فيها الكتاب والسنّة؛ من حيث إنها لفظية*(3)*].

[الشرح]:

*(1)* لما ذكر لك الأصل الأول (الكتاب)، وذكر طرفا مما يختص به، ثم ذكر الأصل الثاني وهو (السنة النبوية)، وذكر طرفا مما تختص به، قال:

*(ثم ها هنا)**:*

يعني في هذا الموضع سيذكر لك المصنف أبحاثا، هذه الأبحاث لا يختص بها (الكتاب) دون (السنة)، ولا تختص بها (السنة) دون (الكتاب)، بل هي مشتركة بينهما؛ من حيث إنها لفظية. 

*(2)* *(أبحاث):* 

أنكر بعضهم هذا الجمع؛ لأن "فَعْل" لا يُجمع على "أفعال"، وإن أثبته كثير من المتأخرين، لكن سيبويه يرفض هذا، يقول: "بحث" يجمع على "بحوث".

إذًا "أبحاث" هنا جمع "بحث". 

وهو في اللغة: الفحص والتفتيش. 

واصطلاحا -عند أرباب التصنيف-: إثبات النسبة الإيجابية أو السلبية بين الشيئين بطريق الاستدلال.

إثبات نسبة سلبية أو إيجابية بين طرفين: موضوع ومحمول، أو مبتدأ وخبر. 

بطريق الاستدلال؛ يعني يبحث ويبحث، يفتش ويفحص، ثم بعد ذلك يُثبت نسبة بين طرفين، هذه النسبة نتيجة للاستدلال الذي كان مرتبًا على البحث والفحص.

*(3)* *(من حيث إنها لفظية):* 

هذه العبارة يشير بها إلى أن المُقدِّمة عند الأصوليين -كما هو معلوم- مقدمتان، يذكرون في أوائل الكتب مقدمتين: مقدمة منطقية، ومقدمة لغوية.

*(من حيث إنها لفظية)؛* يعني باعتبار كونها لفظا، وإذا كانت لفظية ونزل القرآن بلسان عربي مبين، والنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم - فصيح، بل "أفصح من نطق بالضاد" كما يُقال، أو إن صح الحديث، ومع ذلك نقول: اشتملت هذه اللغة على أبحاث لا بد من الوقوف عليها لمن نظر في الكتاب والسنة؛ لأن المريد لاستنباط الأحكام الشرعية من أدلتها -الكتاب والسنة- لا بد أن يكون على درجةٍ لفهم الكتاب والسنة، لذلك قيل: من لا يعرف اللغة لا يمكنه استنباط الأحكام الشرعية؛ لأن القرآن أعلى درجات اللغة، والنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم - من البشر أعلى من تكلم باللغة، فحينئذ هذه اللغة لا يمكن أن يستنبط منها، أو ينظر الناظر، أو يتأمل، أو يتدبر، أو يتفهم هذه العبارات إلا إذا كان على مرتبة عالية من هذه اللغة.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تعريف اللغة، وكونها ثابتة توقيفا أو اصطلاحا:

[المتن]:

[منها*(1)*: اللغات توقيفية*(2)*؛ للدور*(3)*].

*[الشرح]:*
*
(1)* *(منها):* 

أي من هذه الأبحاث.
*
(2)* *(اللغات توقيفية):* 

يبحث الأصوليون هل اللغة توقيفية أو اصطلاحية؟ أو بعضها توقيفي وبعضها اصطلاحي؟ 

فيه نزاع بينهم، والأشهر أنه لا ينبني على هذه المسألة ثمرة، وحينئذ ذكر الكثير أنها من المسائل الدخيلة على فن الأصول.

*(اللغات توقيفية)*: اللغات جمع "لغة"، وأصلها "لُغَوة" على وزن "فُعَلة"، حُذفت الواو التي هي لام الكلمة اعتباطا، حينئذ تكون من باب "سنة"، أصلها "سنوٌ"، أو "سنهٌ"؛ لذلك يُجمع على "سنوات"، أو "سنهات".

وفي الاصطلاح: ألفاظ وُضعت لمعان، هذه الألفاظ موضوعة بأصل الوضع لمعانٍ تدل عليها؛ يعني جُعلت هذه الألفاظ بإزاء معان، كل لفظ له معنى يختص به، إذا أطلق اللفظ انصَرف إلى ذلك المعنى دون غيره، والمعنى هنا أعم من المسمى؛ ليشمل المجاز والحقيقة، إذا قيل: لمعانٍ، نقول: معانٍ جمع معنى، والمراد به ما يُقصد باللفظ، وهو حينئذ يكون أعم من المسمى؛ يعني سواء كان المقصود من اللفظ هو مسمى اللفظ، وهو الحقيقة، أو غير مسمى اللفظ، وهو المجاز، وعليه المجاز موضوع كما أن الحقيقة موضوعة.

"ألفاظ وُضعت لمعان"، هذه الألفاظ من الذي وضعها؟ 

قيل: "*توقيفية*"؛ بمعنى أن الرب -جل وعلا- هو الذي وضعها، وضعها الله تعالى للخلق، وعلمها أباهم آدم -عليه السلام-، ثم تعلمته ذريته منه، هذا قول الجمهور، وهو الأشهر، وهو الأظهر؛ لقوله تعالى: {وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاء كُلَّهَا}[البقرة31]، قال ابن عباس –رضي الله عنه-: "*وَهِيَ هَذِهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الَّتِي يَتَعَارَفُ بِهَا النَّاسُ: إِنْسَانٌ وَدَابَّةٌ، وَأَرْضٌ، وَسَهْلٌ، وَبَحْرٌ، وَجَبَلٌ، وَحِمَارٌ، وَأَشْبَاهُ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ وَغَيْرِهَا"*، هذا قول ابن عباس -رضي الله عنه- كما حكاه ابن جرير الطبري في تفسيره، وجاء أيضًا في حديث الشفاعة أنه يُقال لآدم: «وعلمك أسماء كل شيء»، حينئذ أخذ الجمهور من هذه الأدلة أن اللغات كلها -ليس خاصا باللغة العربية، لذلك جمع المصنف هنا اللغات، ولم يقل اللغة العربية؛ لأنه أعم- توقيفية.

إذا عُلم أنها توقيفية، كيف تعلمها آدم؟ 

قيل: بإلهام، وهذا هو المشهور، وهو اختيار شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله تعالى-؛ أنه تعلمها بإلهام، ألهمه الله -جل وعلا- إطلاق اللفظ وإرادة المسمى، جعل اللفظ دليلا على المعنى.

*(3)* *(للدور):* 

*(اللغات توقيفية للدور)*: ظاهره أنه اختار أن اللغات توقيفية للدور، لكن ليس هذا المراد، المراد أن علة الاختيار؛ لأن القول بالاصطلاح -الذي هو القول الثاني، وهو المنسوب لأكثر المعتزلة- يلزم منه الدور.

والدور: أن يترتب شيء على شيء آخر، والشيء الآخر يترتب عليه شيء آخر، وهلم جرا إلى ما لا نهاية. 

يعني إذا قيل: اصطلاحية؛ بمعنى أن الخلق اصطلحوا فيما بينهم، أطلقوا اللفظ وأرادوا المعنى، قالوا: نسمي هذا الشيء بأنه "كتاب"، ونسمي تلك التي في العلو "السماء"، والتي نمشي عليها "الأرض"، اصطلحوا فيما بينهم، حينئذ يرد الدور؛ لأنهم اجتمعوا، اصطلح الخلق فيما بينهم، البشر اجتمعوا، كيف اجتمعوا؟ لا بد من منادٍ، ولا بد من داعٍ، ولا بد مَن يهيئ لهذا الاجتماع، بأي ألفاظ اجتمعوا؟ لا بد أنهم قد اجتمعوا للاصطلاح على ألفاظ الاجتماع، ألفاظ ينادي بعضهم بها بعضا، وكيف يتخاطبون في هذا الاجتماع؟ فحينئذ قالوا: هذا يلزم منه الدور؛ كل ألفاظ اصطلحوا عليها للاجتماع أو للتنادي لا بد وأنهم قد سبق لهم أن اجتمعوا ليصطلحوا على ألفاظ الاجتماع، وهلم جرا إلى ما لا نهاية، هذا هو الدور، وهو ممنوع، ولذلك القول بأنها توقيفية هو الأصح.

قال في المراقي:

واللغة الرب لها قد وضعا

وقال السيوطي في الكوكب:

توقيف اللغات عند الأكثر

ومنهم ابن فورك والأشعري

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع تعريف اللغة، وكونها ثابتة توقيفا أو اصطلاحا:

[ المتن]:

[وقيل: اصطلاحية*(1)*؛ لامتناع فهم التوقيف بدونه*(2)*].

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(وقيل: اصطلاحية):* 

بمعنى أن البشر قد وضعوا هذه الألفاظ دالة على معانيها التي إذا أُطلقت تلك الألفاظ انصرفت إلى المعاني الخاصة.
*
(2)* *(لامتناع فهم التوقيف بدونه):
*
لماذا اخترتم أنها اصطلاحية؟ وهذا القول يُنسب لأكثر المعتزلة وبعض أهل السنة؛ لأن فهم ما جاء توقيفا لا يكون إلا بعد تقدم الاصطلاح. 

(*لامتناع فهم التوقيف*): لو قيل: توقيفية بدون الاصطلاح، إذا أراد الرب أن يُعلم البشر ويُعلم آدم فيقول له: "الكتاب" مراده كذا، و "القلم" مراده كذا، إذًا كيف يفهم آدم؟ قبل أن يكون ثَم اصطلاح ثابت يطلقه المُوقِّف أو الواضع، فإذا جاء التوقيف بهذا اللفظ كان المراد به كذا. 

لكن نقول: لا، ما دام أن السنة فيها: «وعلمك أسماء كل شيء»؛ يعني ظاهر السنة، وما دام أن ظاهر القرآن على أن الرب -جل وعلا- علّم آدم الأسماء كلها؛ حينئذ لا نعدل إلى مثل هذه التعليلات، نقول: الأرجح ما كان ظاهرا في الكتاب والسنة.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع تعريف اللغة، وكونها ثابتة توقيفا أو اصطلاحا:

[ المتن]:

[وقال القاضي: كلا القولين جائز*(1)* في الجميع، وفي البعض والبعض*(2)*، أما الواقع فلا دليل عليه عقلي ولا نقلي*(3)*]. 

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(كلا القولين جائز):* 

يعني إذا قيل توقيفية فهو جائز، وإذا قيل اصطلاحية فهو جائز، لماذا؟ قال:

*(2)* *(في الجميع):* يعني كل اللغة توقيفية، أو كل اللغة اصطلاحية، أو بعضها توقيفي وبعضها اصطلاحي، وهذا اختيار ابن حزم -رحمه الله تعالى-، والأرجح الأول.

*(3)* *(أما الواقع فلا دليل عليه عقلي ولا نقلي):
*
يقول القاضي: (*أما الواقع*)؛ يعني من اللغات هل هو توقيفي أو هو اصطلاحي؟ 

(فلا دليل عليه عقلي ولا نقلي).

لماذا نفى الدليل العقلي؟ 

لأن العقل لا مدخل له في الوضع. 

وأما الدليل النقلي، فليس عندنا دليل يقيني يقطع بأن اللغة من وضع الرب -جل وعلا-.

إن كان المراد نفي الدليل اليقيني فلا إشكال، إما إن كان المراد نفي الدليل الظني، نقول: لا، فيه إشكال، بل النص يدل -ولو ظاهرا- على أن الرب -جل وعلا- علّم آدم الأسماء كلها. 

ثم نقول: من نظر في اللغة، وعلم القواعد العامة التي اصطلح عليها أهل النحو، وكذلك أهل البلاغة، وأهل الاشتقاق، وأهل فقه اللغة، والصرفيون؛ يقطع يقينا بأنه لا يمكن أن يكون ثَمّ اصطلاح اصطلح عليه البشر؛ لأن اللغة بأنواعها، بقواعدها العامة، بأصولها، بكلياتها، بآحادها؛ هذا لا يدركه العقل، ويعجز عنه البشر، ولذلك شاع عند أهل اللغة أنه "لا يحيط باللغة إلا نبي"، يعجز البشر عن إدراك اللغة، فحينئذ نقول: إذا وضعوا "سماء" بالاصطلاح، كيف وضعوا "سماء"؟ ثم تجمع على "سماوات"؟ وهذه الألف إذا وقعت متطرفة بعد ألف زائدة تقلب واوًا؟ "قال": أصلها "قَوَل"، تحركت الواو، والقاعدة عامة: إذا تحركت الياء أو الواو بعد فتح قُلبت .. إلى آخره، نقول: هذه التعليلات، وهذه القواعد الصرفية لا يكاد أن يضعها البشر، بل يعجز عنها البشر.

ثم الإتقان الذي يوجد مطردًا بين الكلمات والمفردات والتراكيب؛ هذا يقطع الناظر فيه والمتأمل أنه ليس من صنع البشر، قواعد عامة مطردة؛ لا يمكن أن يوجد فاعل إلا وهو مرفوع، ولا يوجد مفعول إلا وهو منصوب، والحال لا تكون إلا مشتقة، وإذا نُقلت جامدة تجد أنه لا بد وأن تتضمن معنى مشتقا، والتمييز لا يكون إلا جامدا، ولا يكون إلا منصوبًا، ثم قد يكون تمييز مفرد، وقد يكون تمييز تركيب، إلى آخره، هل هذا من صنع البشر؟! هذا يعجز عنه البشر، فحينئذ نقول: لا بد أن اللغة توقيفية، كذلك في الأوزان تكون الأفعال الثلاثية ثم الرباعية ثم الخماسية، ولا يوجد سداسي، وفي الأسماء يوجد سداسي أصلي، ثم الثلاثي المجرد يكون على باب "فَعِل" أو "فَعَلَ" أو "فَعُل"، ولا يزيد على ذلك، كل هذا لا يمكن أن يكون من صنع البشر، كيف يتفقون على أنه يلتزم فتَح الفاء، ثم تتحرك العين؟ ولا يوجد "فِعِل"، ولا يوجد "فُعُل" للثقل، لا يعرفون هذا، يعجزون عنه. 

حينئذ نقول: النظر في اللغة يوصل إلى الترجيح بأن اللغة توقيفية؛ للإحكام الذي وُضعت عليه هذه اللغة، والتناسق بين التراكيب، والقواعد العامة، وعدم التناقض؛ نقول: هذا كله دال على أن اللغة توقيفية. 

إذا نستدل بالكتاب والسنة، ونستدل بواقع اللغة، من نظر في اللغة يعلم أنها لا يمكن أن تكون من صنع البشر، وإنما هي توقيفية، والغريب أن الكثير من الأصوليين أهل لغة، ومع ذلك لا ينظرون بهذه النظرة، وإنما ينظرون إلى مجرد هل دلّ العقل أو لا؟ هل هناك نصٌ صريح أو لا؟ وإلا هم على علم بالاشتقاق والتصريف .. إلى آخره.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع تعريف اللغة، وكونها ثابتة توقيفا أو اصطلاحا:

[ المتن]:

[فيجوز خلق العلم في الإنسان بدلالتها على مسمياتها*(4)*،  وابتداءُ قوم بالوضع على حسب الحاجة، ويتبعهم الباقون*(5)*].
*
[الشرح]:

(1)* *(فيجوز خلق العلم في الإنسان بدلالتها على مسمياتها):* 

يعني يجوز أن يُقال: بالتوقيف، فالتوقيف ممكن ولا ينفيه العقل، فيجوز عقلا، إذا التوقيف ممكن، يجوز خلق العِلم؛ أن يخلق الله -عز وجل- العلم الضروري بالألفاظ بدلالاتها على مسمياتها في الإنسان، فيُلهمه حينئذ أن يقول: "الكتاب" فيريد به مسماه الذي هو هذا، ويُطلق "سماء" فيريد به العلو، ويُطلق "الأرض" ويريد به ما يُمشَى عليها.
*
(2)* *(وابتداءُ قوم بالوضع على حسب الحاجة، ويتبعهم الباقون):
*
*(وابتداءُ قوم):* أي يجوز أيضا ابتداء قوم بالوضع؛ يعني الاصطلاح ممكن كما جاز التوقيف، هذا معطوف على قوله: (*فيجوز خلق العلم*)، و (*يجوز ابتداء قوم بالوضع*)؛ أن يبتدئ قوم -واحد أو جماعة بحسب الحاجة على ما احتاجوا إليه في ذلك الزمن- يضعون بعض الألفاظ، إذا أُطلقت تلك الألفاظ انصرفت إلى معانيها، ثم بعد ذلك حدث تطور، إذا جاء أناس بعدهم واحتاجوا إلى معان -ولا بد من ألفاظ تدل عليها- يضعون بعض الألفاظ ويصطلحون عليها، فحينئذ يكون الاصطلاح متولدا، يكون قليلا، ثم يتطور شيئا فشيئا بحسب الحاجة.

لكن نقول: القواعد العامة هذه من الذي ضبطها؟ 

من الذي ضبط: "كتاب"، و "يكتب"، و "كتب"، و "كاتب"، و "مكتب"، و "كُتَّاب"، و "كَتَبَة"، هذه كلها صيغ وأوزان، لا بد لها من ضابط عام، وكونهم جاء بعدهم قوم يصطلحون على ما ابتدأه الأولون هذا لا ينضبط، بل العقل يمنع هذا. 

إذا عرفنا المسألة الأولى؛ أن اللغة توقيفية، وقيل: اصطلاحية، وقيل: بعضها اصطلاحي وبعضها توقيفي. 

الأول هو قول الجمهور، ونسبه السيوطي لهم.

توقيف اللغات عند الأكثر              ومنهم ابن فورك والأشعري

والثاني: اصطلاحية. 

واللـغة الــرب لها قد وضعـا             وعزوها لـلاصـطلاح سُـمعا 
فبالإشارة وبالتعَيُّنِ كالطفل

فهمُ ذي الخفا والبَيِّن


قالوا في الأول: ما وضع الواضع بالاصطلاح؟ كيف وضعوا اللفظ؟ 

قال: إما أن يكون بالإشارة، وإما بالتعين، نقول لهم: هذا "كتاب"، حصل بالإشارة، بالتعين يقول له: ائتني بـ "الكتاب" هناك، فيذهب فلا يجد إلا شيئا واحدا هو "الكتاب"، فيعرف أنه "كتاب".

*كالطفل فَهم ذي الخفا والبَيِّن*

كما أن الطفل يتعلم اللغة من والديه، "ائت بهذا يا بابا"، فيحفظ، يعرف هذا ماء، وهذا شراب، وهذا شاي، وهذا قهوة .. إلى آخره، إذا من أين تعرّف؟ بالاصطلاح.

لكن يلزم أيضا الدور، ووالداه كيف تعرفا على اللغة بالاصطلاح؟ ووالدا الوالدين، وهلم جرا إلى أن يصل إلى آدم -عليه السلام-، فحينئذ نقول: بالتوقيف. وهذا أصح.

هذه المسألة هل تتوقف عليها فائدة أصولية؟ 

المشهور عند الأصوليين أنه لا ثمرة لها، طويلة الذيل قليلة النيل، هكذا يُقال، وأنها من مسائل الفضول، لكن ذكر صاحب المراقي أن لها فائدة، قال: 

يبنى عليه القلبُ والطلاق

كاسقني الشراب والعتاق


هل يجوز قلب اللغة أم لا؟  هل أسمي الإنسان حجرا؟ والحجر ماء؟ والسماء أرضا؟ والأرض سماء، والقاعد جالسا؟ والجالس قاعدا؟ هل يجوز تبديل اللغة أو لا؟ 

بنوه على هذه المسألة، من قال: إن اللغة توقيفية -بمعنى أن الرب هو الذي وضع هذا اللفظ للدلالة على المعنى- قالوا: يمتنع القلب، لا يجوز أن يُسمى الإنسان حجرا، ولا الحجر حية، ولا الحية عقربا، ولا العقرب ثعبانا، لا يجوز تبديل اللغة، لماذا؟ 

لأنها توقيفية من عند الرب -جل وعلا-. 

وإذا قيل: اصطلاحية. حينئذ يجوز قلب اللغة. 

يبنى عليه القلب والطلاق

كاسقني الشراب والعتاق


لو قال لزوجته: "اسقني الماء" ونوى الطلاق؛ كناية خفية، تَطلق أو لا؟ 

من قال: إن اللغة توقيفية يقول: الواضع لم يضع "اسقني الماء" مرادا به الطلاق، فحينئذ لا تطلق. 

ومن قال: إن اللغة اصطلاحية؛ فحينئذ للزوج أن يصطلح، فيُكني عن الطلاق بقوله: "اسقني الشراب"، فإذا قيل اصطلاحية وقال لزوجته أو لعبده: "اسقني الشراب"؛ طلقت الزوجة مع النية؛ لأنها كناية، وكذلك أعتق العبد.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

مسألة: هل تثبت الأسماء قياسا؟

[المتن]:

[ثم قال: ويجوز أن تثبت الأسماء قياسا*(1)*؛ كتسمية النبيذ خمرا*(2)*، وكقياس التصريف*(3)*، ومنعه أبو الخطاب، والحنفية، وبعض الشافعية*(4)*].

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(ويجوز أن تثبت الأسماء قياسا):* 

هل يجوز أن تثبت الأسماء قياسا على أسماء أخرى؟ 

هل اللغة تثبت بالقياس؟

مرادهم بهذا أن الواضع إذا وضع اسما لذات مراعاة للمعنى؛ لصفة فيه، ثم وُجدت هذه الصفة في شيء آخر، هل يجوز أن يُسمى ذلك الشيء الآخر بالاسم الأول أو لا؟

 فيه خلاف، هنا قال: (*ويجوز أن تثبت الأسماء قياسا*)؛ يعني قياسا على أسماء أخرى، وبه قال أكثر الحنابلة، واختاره ابن قدامة -رحمه الله تعالى- في الروضة.

*(2)* *(كتسمية النبيذ خمرا):* 

النبيذ يُسمى خمرا، هل يجوز أو لا؟ 

هذا مبني على خلاف لغوي، الخمر إنما سُميت خمرا؛ لأنها تَخْمُر العقل؛ بمعنى تغطيه، للإسكار؛ العلة التي فيه هي الإسكار، النبيذ قد يكون مُسكرا ويغطي العقل؛ إذا يَخْمُر العقل، وُجدت هذه العلة في النبيذ ولم يُطلق العرب عليه أنه خمر. 

هل يجوز أن نسمي النبيذ خمرًا أو لا؟ 

هذا فيه خلاف، قال: 

(*يجوز أن تثبت الأسماء قياسا؛ كتسمية النبيذ خمرا*)؛ فحينئذ إذا صح تسمية النبيذ خمرا، تكون حرمته بالنص لا بالقياس، {إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنصَابُ وَالأَزْلاَمُ رِجْسٌ منْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ}[المائدة90]، إذا قيل: الخمر سميت للمخامرة، والنبيذ جاز أن يُسمى خمرا قياسا؛ فحينئذ يكون النص هو الدليل على تحريم النبيذ. 

وإذا قيل بالمنع؛ حينئذ نحتاج إلى القياس الشرعي، فنبحث عن الأصل، وحكم الأصل، والعلة -التي هي الجامعة بين الأصل والفرع-، فنُلحق الفرع -الذي هو مجهول الحكم- بالأصل، بجامع الإسكار.

وفرعه المبني خفة الكلف     فيما بجامع يقيسه السلف 

إذا هل تثبت اللغة بالقياس أو لا؟ 

فيها قولان، ولكن تحرير محل النزاع أن يُقال: العَلَم لا يجوز بالاتفاق، الأعلام لا يجوز فيها القياس قولا واحدا، وإنما الخلاف في المشتق، ليس المشتق عند النُحاة، وإنما المشتق عند الصرفيين؛ يعني ما دل على صفة، إذا سُمي به من أجل هذه الصفة ووُجدت تلك الصفة بعينها في ذات أخرى هل يجوز أن يُسمى الشيء الآخر لوجود الصفة بما سُمي به الأول؟ 
هذا محل خلاف.
*
(3)* *(وكقياس التصريف):* 

التصريف: عندنا قواعد عامة، كل ما جاء على وزن "فَعُل" مضارعه يأتي على وزن "يفعُل"، هل يشترط أن يسمع كل فعل على وزن "فَعُلَ" لا بد أن يُسمَع أنه جاء به الناطق على وزن "يفعُل"؟ أم لنا أن نقيس؟ 

لنا أن نقيس. 

حينئذ تقول: نطق العرب بـ "شرُف" "يشرُف" مثلا، ما نطقوا بـ "كرُم" "يكرُم"، هل نقيس أو لا؟ 

نقيس، كما جاز قياس التصريف؛ بأن تكون ثم أوزان معتبرة عند أهل الصرف إذا عُلم الأصل العام؛ يكون موضوعا بالوضع العربي، ثم بعد ذلك لك أن تقيس أنت، فكل اسم أردت أن تأتي به على زنة "فاعل"؛ بمعنى أنه دال على ذات متصفة بصفة فتأتي به على وزن "فاعل" "ضارب"، "قاتل"، "كارم"، "شارف"، هل يُشترط في الألفاظ هذه كلها أن تكون منقولة عن لغة العرب أم أننا نأتي بها على زنة "فاعل"؟ والمفعول نأتي به على زنة "مفعول"؟ وأفعل التفضيل تأتي به على زنة "أفعل"؟

نقول: لا، أوزان معلومة سُمعت في بعضها، وما لم يُسمَع أنت تقيسه على ما سُمع، إذًا وُجد القياس، ولذلك جوّزه القاضي هنا.

*(4)* *(ومنعه أبو الخطاب، والحنفية، وبعض الشافعية):* 

وقيل أكثر الشافعية. 

لماذا؟ 

لأن الواضع وضعه -أي المعنى- لشيء واحد، وضع الخمر لمسماه الذي وضعه له، فحينئذ لا يجوز لنا أن نتعدى بهذا اللفظ ونضعه لشيء آخر؛ لأن اللغة نقل محض، فما أطلقه الواضع على مسماه لا يجوز أن نعدل به فنسمي به شيئا آخر، هذه علة من منع؛ أن اللغة نقل محض، وأنها وضعت هذا اللفظ لمعنى واحد. 

لو قيل: إنها وضعته لمعنيين: للخمر المعهود الذي هو عصير العنب، والنبيذ؟ 

نقول: تعيينه لواحد منهما هذا يكون من باب التحكم، وإذا وُضع لمعنى واحد ونقله لمسمى آخر نقول: هذا تعدٍ به لما لم تضعه العرب. 

إذا نقول: هل تثبت اللغة بالقياس؟ 

نقول: هذا فيه خلاف، فيه ثلاثة أقوال: المنع، والجواز، والثالث: أن بعضهم فرّق بين الحقيقة والمجاز.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

مسألة: تعريف الكلام:

[المتن]:

[والكلام*(1)*: هو المنتظم*(2)* من الأصوات*(3)* المسموعة المعتمدة على المقاطع*(4)* ، وهي الحروف*(5)* ، وهو جمع كلمة*(6)*، وهي اللفظ الموضوع لمعنى*(7)*، وخَصَّ أهل العربية*(8)* الكلام بالمفيد*(9)*، وهو*(10)* الجمل المركبة من فعل وفاعل، أو مبتدأ وخبر*(11)*، وغير المفيد كَلِمٌ*(12)*].

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(والكلام): 
*
من المباحث التي تتعلق بهذه المقدمة: الكلام. 

لماذا يبحثون في الكلام؟ 

لأن القرآن كلام الله -عز وجل-، والنبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم- سنته منها ما هو كلام، وليست كلها كلاما. 

*(2)* *(هو المنتظم):* 

في تعريف الكلام هنا على ما ذكره المصنف نظر، (الانتظام): المراد به التأليف؛ أن يكون مؤلفا؛ يعني مُركبًا، وهنا يعبر بالانتظام والتأليف؛ للدلالة على أن ثم مناسبة بين المبتدأ والخبر، أو الفعل والفاعل.

*(3)* *(من الأصوات المسموعة):* 

الأصوات: جمع صوت، والمراد به صفة مسموعة؛ كل ما يُسمَع، لكن قيّده هنا المصنف بقوله:

*(4)* *(المعتمدة على المقاطع، وهي الحروف):* 

يعني لا بد أن يكون كل حرف مُعتمدا على مقطع، وهذا مخالف لما هو مشهور عند النحاة؛ لأن الكلام هو اللفظ المفيد، أو اللفظ المركب المفيد بالوضع. 

وإذا حُدّ بهذا الذي ذكره المصنف جاءت الشبهة؛ لأنهم قالوا: لا نعقل من الكلام إلا ما كان معتمدا على مقاطع؛ على مخارج، فكل كلام في لغة العرب لا بد وأن يكون معتمدا على مقاطع ومخارج، فإذا جاء قوله تعالى: {وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ}[التوبة6]، قالوا: الأصل في الكلام أنه لا بد أن يكون على مقاطع ومخارج، وهذا ممتنع، الله -جل وعلا- مُنزّه عن المخارج والمقاطع. 

فحينئذ ماذا نصنع؟ 

وجب التأويل. 

لكن لو حُدّ بالحد المشهور؛ الكلام: هو اللفظ المُرَكب المفيد بالوضع، هل يرد هذا الإيراد؟! ونُعرِّف اللفظ: بأنه الصوت المشتمل على بعض الحروف الهجائية، ولا نتعرض لمقطع ولا حرف، ولا مخرج ولا إلى ما يُذكر في تلك الحدود؛ حينئذ لا يرد الإشكال. 

فيكون الكلام في لغة العرب إذا أُطلَق قد يُراد به هذا المعنى المذكور هنا؛ فلا يرد الإشكال، أما حدّه بهذا الذي ذكره المصنف فهذا لعله نزعة من علم الكلام.

*(5)* *(وهي الحروف):* 

كل حرف لا بد له من مخرج، وكل حرف لا بد أن يتكيف بكيفية خاصة؛ أن يتكئ على المقطع مع شدة النفَس إلى آخر ما يُذكَر.

*(6)* *(وهو جمع كلمة):* 

هل الكلام جمع "كلمة"؟ 

إن لم يكن سَقْط وكان كلام المؤلف على ظاهره نقول: هذا فيه نظر، ليس بجمع "كلمة"، وإنما جمع كلمة "كَلِمٌ".

.....................     واسم وفعل ثمّ حرف الكلم
واحده كلمة...........     .......................

يعني واحد الكلم "كلمة"، وليس واحد الكلام "كلمة"، بل الكلام إما يُقال: إنه اسم مصدر "كلم"، "يُكلم"، "تكليما"، و "كلاما"، وقيل: مصدر سماعي، إذا هو مصدر، فكيف يكون جمعا؟! 

*(7)* *(وهي اللفظ الموضوع لمعنى):* 

(*وهي*)؛ أي للكلمة اللفظ الموضوع لمعنى، (اللفظ): يشمل الموضوع والمُهمَل، الموضوع: هو الذي وضعته العرب، والمُهمَل: هو الذي لم تضعه العرب.

(*لمعنى*): هذا متعلق بقوله: الموضوع، فحينئذ يختص هذا الحد بالحقيقة ولا يشمل المجاز، ولذلك لو قيل: اللفظ المستعمل في معنى مفرد لشمل الحقيقة والمجاز.

*(8)* *(وخَصَّ أهل العربية):* 

يعني النحاة.

*(9)* *(الكلام بالمفيد):* 

يعني لما تحصل به الفائدة والإفادة، وهذا يستلزم التركيب؛ إذ لا فائدة تامة إلا مع التركيب، الكلام في اللغة: يُطلق ويعم المفيد وغير المفيد، ولذلك حدّه في القاموس بأنه: القول وما كان مكتفيا بنفسه، فيُطلق على القول بأنه كلام في اللغة، وعلى الكلمة بأنها كلام، وعلى المركب الإضافي بأنه كلام، في اللغة، "غلام زيد"، هذا كلام، و "غلام"، كلام، و "إن قام زيد"، هذا كلام؛ لأنه لا يختص بالمفيد، وأما عند النحاة فيختص الكلام بالمفيد؛ يعني المفيد فائدة تامة؛ بحيث يحسن السكوت من المتكلم عليه؛ لا يصير السامع منتظرا لشيء آخر.

*(10)* *(وهو):* 

أي الكلام المفيد عند النحاة.
*
(11)* *(الجمل المركبة من فعل وفاعل، أو مبتدأ وخبر):* 

أقل ما تتركب منه من فعل وفاعل: "قام زيد"، أو مبتدأ وخبر "زيد قائم".
*
(12)* *(وغير المفيد كَلِمٌ):* 

أما غير المفيد يسمى كلما، لماذا؟ 

لأن الكلم أعم، يشمل المفيد وغير المفيد، وليس مراده هنا أن يُخصص الكلم بغير المفيد، والكلام بالمفيد، لا، إنما مراده أن الكلام يختص بالمفيد، والكلم يُطلق على المفيد وغير المفيد، ولذلك العلاقة بينهما العموم والخصوص المطلق، كل كلام كلمٌ ولا عكس.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تقسيم الكلام إلى حقيقة ومجاز:

تعريف الحقيقة وأنواعها:

[المتن]:

[فإن استعمل في المعنى الموضوع له فهو الحقيقة*(1)*، إن كان بوضع اللغة فهي اللغوية*(2)*، أو بالعرف فالعرفية؛ كالدابة لذوات الأربع*(3)*، أو بالشرع فالشرعية؛ كالصلاة والزكاة*(4)*].

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(فإن استُعمِل في المعنى الموضوع له فهو الحقيقة):* 

(*استُعمِل*): الضمير يعود إلى الكلمة أو الكلام؟ 

يحتمل أنه يريد الكلمة، وأنه يريد الكلام، لكن بما سيأتي مراده الكلمة. 

(*استُعمِل*): آخر المذكور هو الكلام، والأصل في الضمير أن يرجع إلى آخر مذكور، لكن سيقسم لنا الحقيقة: لغوية، وشرعية، وعرفية، وهذا التقسيم لأي شيء؟ للمفردات أو المركبات؟ 

للمفردات، حينئذ (*فإن استُعمِل*)؛ أي اللفظ الموضوع لمعنى في المعنى الموضوع له أولا فهو الحقيقة؛ كـ "الأسد"؛ إذا استُعمِل في الحيوان المفترس نقول: وَضَعَ الواضعُ لفظة "الأسد" مرادا بها الحيوان المفترس، فإن قال: "رأيت أسدا" وكان مراده الحيوان المفترس نقول: استُعمِل اللفظ فيما وُضع له ابتداء. وهذا يسمى حقيقة لغوية.

*(2)* *(إن كان بوضع اللغة فهي اللغوية):* 

بمعنى أنه إذا نُظر إلى أن هذا اللفظ قد استُعمِل في موضوعه وكان الواضع لذلك اللفظ بإزاء ذلك المعنى هو أهل اللغة؛ فحينئذ صارت الحقيقة لغوية.

*(3)* *(أو بالعرف فالعرفية؛ كالدابة لذوات الأربع):* 

إذا كان اللفظ المستعمل فيما وُضع له في العرف؛ يعني فيما تعارف عليه أرباب الصناعات، أو أرباب الفنون، أو اللغة العامة (العرف العام)؛ نقول: هذه حقيقة عرفية؛ لأنه لفظ موضوع لمعنى، من الذي وضعه؟

أصل الواضع اللغة العربية، ولكن من جهة المعنى استُعمِل في بعض أفراده، أو كان أعم من معناه الذي وُضع له في لغة العرب، وإذا نُظر إلى كون الواضع هنا هو العرف سمينا الحقيقة عرفية. 

وهذا هو الفرق بين العرفية والشرعية؛ أن يكون اللفظ قد وُضع في لغة العرب، وهي الأصل. 

ولذلك نقول: اللغات توقيفية، إذا النظر يكون إلى المعنى اللغوي، ثم ننظر إلى هذا المعنى اللغوي؛ إذا استُعمِل فيما وُضع له في لغة العرب فهو الحقيقة اللغوية، إذا أخذ هذا اللفظ وتُصرف في معناه؛ يعني لم يُجعَل دلالة اللفظ على كل المسمى؛ على جميع الأفراد، بل خُص ببعضها، أو زِيد عليه بعض الأفراد؛ حينئذ نقول: حصل تصرف في المعنى، إن كان المُتصرف هو العرف، قلنا: حقيقة عرفية، وإن كان المتصرف في المعنى اللغوي هو الشرع، قلنا: حقيقة شرعية. 

"الدابة": مثال مشهور، هذا عرف عام، في اللغة وُضعت لكل ما يدب على الأرض؛ يمشي على الأرض، سواء كان على بطنه، على رجلين، على أربع، على عشرين، يسمى دابة، حتى "السيارة" تسمى دابة، و "الجمل" دابة، وأنت دابة، هذا في لغة العرب، كل ما يدب على وجه الأرض فهو دابة، لكن في العرف العام خُصت الدابة بذوات الأربع، هذا هو المشهور، "الفرس" و "الحمار" ونحوه، فأنت لا تسمى دابة، و "الحية" لا تسمى دابة، لماذا؟ 

لاختصاص اللفظ ببعض أفراده؛ لأن لفظ "دابة" لفظ له معنى عام يشمل كل الأفراد، لكنه خُصّ ببعض أفراده، والمخصِّصُ هو العرف، فأُضيف إليها فصار حقيقة عرفية عامة، والخاصة هذه التي تختص بأرباب الفنون. 

مثلا "الفاعل": كل من أوجد الفعل، لكن عند النحاة اختص بفرد معين، إذا أُطلق "الفاعل" عند النحاة انصرف إلى الاسم المرفوع المذكور قبله فعله، ولا يجوز إطلاقه عندهم على ما ليس اسما مرفوعا مذكورا قبله فعل، نقول: هذه حقيقة عرفية، لماذا؟ 

لأن أصل وضع "الفاعل" لكل من أوجد الفعل، إذًا تحته أفراد، تخصيصه ببعض الأفراد دون بعض نقول: هذا تصريف وتصرف في المعنى، من الذي فعل؟ 

هم النحاة، صار حقيقة عرفية، لكنها خاصة؛ يعني خاصة بالنحاة. 
*
(4)* *(أو بالشرع فالشرعية؛ كالصلاة والزكاة):* 

إن كان المتصرف في اللفظ العام هو الشرع؛ نُسبت إليه فقيل: حقيقة شرعية؛ كما مثلنا سابقا بـ "الصيام"، هو في اللغة يُطلق على كل إمساك، ولذلك جاء {إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ}[مريم26]، إذًا أمسكتْ عن الكلام فأَطلقتْ عليه أنه صيام، "خيل صيام وخيل غير صائمة"؛ بمعنى أنها أمسكتْ عن الجري. 

لكن في الشرع: إمساك مخصوص عن شيء مخصوص في وقت مخصوص. 

إذًا هو خاص، نقول: أُطلق اللفظ على بعض أفراده، من الذي خصّ هذا بذاك؟ 

نقول: الشرع؛ فصار حقيقة شرعية. 

الصلاة في اللغة: الدعاء، كل داعٍ فهو مصلٍ، لكن هل هو في الشرع هكذا؟ 

نقول: لا، خُصّ ببعض أفرادها -التي هي الصلاة في المعنى اللغوي- وهو أنها أقوال وأفعال مخصوصة، مفتتحة بالتكبير، مُختتمة بالتسليم. 

الزكاة في اللغة: النمو، كل نامٍ فهو مُزكٍ، وفي الشرع خُصت بمعنى خاص: إخراج قدر مخصوص في شيء مخصوص.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع: الحقيقة:

الخلاف في إثبات الحقيقة الشرعية:

[المتن]:

[وأنكر قوم الشرعية(1)، وقالوا: اللغوي باقٍ، والزيادات شروط*(2)*]. 

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(وأنكر قوم الشرعية):* 

وهم المعتزلة، أنكروها عقلا ووجودا (وقوعا). 

وبعض أهل السنة أثبتوها عقلا ومنعوها وقوعا. 

لكن الصواب أنها واقعة. 

لم أنكروها؟ 

قالوا: لأن بين اللفظ والمعنى مناسبة، كل لفظ وُضع في لغة العرب فثم مناسبة بين اللفظ وبين المعنى؛ فحينئذ لا يجوز أن يُسحَب ذلك اللفظ لمعنى لم يُوضع له، فيمتنع حينئذ أن يُنقَل اللفظ لدلالة على معنى لم يوضع له في لغة العرب. 

نقول: هو لم يُسحَب كليا، وإنما خُصص ببعض مسمياته؛ ولذلك نقول: كل معنى لغوى فالمعنى الاصطلاحي داخل فيه، وجرى الفقهاء على إثبات الحقيقة الشرعية، كل باب أو كل كتاب تجده في كتب الفقه لا بد أن يُصدّر بالمعنى اللغوي، (كتاب البيع)، يقول لك: البيع لغة: إعطاء .. إلى آخره، واصطلاحا: مبادلة مال بمال، الزكاة في اللغة، الحج في اللغة؛ ليُبين لك أن الأصل هو المعنى اللغوي، والمعنى الشرعي فرع، وأنه ليس بينهما تعارض أو تباين كلي، بل لا بد أن تكون كل حقيقة شرعية منقولة في الأصل عن المعنى اللغوي، وقد زيد عليها بعض الأشياء، إذًا فيه نقل. 

ولا نقول هي كما هي، وزيد عليها بعض الشروط، فرق بين المسألتين؛ فرق بين أن يُقال: حصل نقل؛ نُقل اللفظ مع زيادة في المعنى، أو تخصيص في المعنى، وبين أن نقول: اللفظ في دلالته على المعنى كما هو وزيدت عليه بعض الشروط. 
ولذلك قيل: أول ما تفرّعت على مسألة الحقيقة الشرعية مسألة الإيمان، الإيمان منقول عن لغة العرب أم له حقيقة شرعية؟ 

المعتزلة لهم صولات وجولات في هذه المسألة بناء على أن الإيمان هو التصديق فقط ليبقى معناه اللغوي، ولذلك أنكروا الحقيقة الشرعية، وبعض المعتزلة آمن وصدّق بالحقيقة الشرعية إلا الإيمان، انظر الهوى؛ إلا لفظة الإيمان فهي باقية على معناها اللغوي. 

(*وأنكر قوم الشرعية*)، لماذا؟ 

لعدم وجود مناسبة بين اللفظ والمعنى، ويقولون: بالحقيقة العرفية وهي فيها نقل، الحقيقة العرفية نُقل اللفظ من المعنى اللغوي وصار مستعملا في بعض أفراده، وهذا نقل، وعلى طريقتهم ليس ثم مناسبة بين اللفظ والمعنى. 

كونك تُنفى المناسبة بين اللفظ والمعنى في الحقيقة الشرعية، وتُقَر في الحقائق العرفية؛ هذا تناقض. 
*
(2)* *(وقالوا: اللغوي باقٍ، والزيادات شروط):* 

فحينئذ تكون الصلاة، والزكاة، والحج، والإيمان، والكفر، هذه معان لغوية على أصلها، فحينئذ نبحث في الشرع هل زاد عليها قيودا أم لا؟ 

فإذا جاء الإيمان في الشرع نحمله على معناه اللغوي، وإذا جاء الكفر نحمله على معناه اللغوي، وإذا جاءت الصلاة والزكاة والحج والصيام نحمل على المعنى اللغوي، ثم هل زاد الشرع فيه قيدًا أم لا؟ 

فيقع الخلاف، لا في أصل الحقيقية الشرعية أو المعنى اللغوي، وإنما في الزيادات؛ فيكون الخلاف في الفرع لا في الأصل، لكن إذا قلنا: الحقيقة الشرعية ثابتة؛ فحينئذ ننازع في كون المراد بلفظ الإيمان هو المعنى اللغوي. ففرق بين الخلاف في المسألتين. 

فإذا قال المعتزلة: الإيمان هنا معناه اللغوي. نقول: لا، نمنع أن يكون معناه اللغوي، لماذا؟ 

لأن الشرع قد نقله من معناه اللغوي إلى معنى شرعي يليق به، بيّنه الشرع، وإذا سلمنا بأن المعنى اللغوي هو الأصل فحينئذ نقول: نعم {إن الذين آمنوا}؛ بمعنى صدقوا، ثم نأتي نختلف في فرع لا في أصل، فيكون الخلاف فرعي لا جوهري؛ لا معنوي، لماذا؟ 

لأننا نبحث هل زيدت شروط أو لا؟ كأنها مسألة فقهية، هل المضمضة واجبة في الوضوء أو لا؟ 

هذا مُثبِت وهذا ناف، ويكون الخلاف معتبرا. 

نقول: لا، المسألة ينبني عليه أمر اعتقادي، ولذلك بعض المعتزلة قال: الحقائق الشرعية ثابتة في الفروع لا في الأصول، وخاصة مسألة الكفر والإيمان.

فالإيمان عندهم هو التصديق، والكفر هو التكذيب، والصلاة هي الدعاء، والزكاة النمو، والحج هو القصد، والزيادات شروط شرعية؛ فهي حينئذ تكون مجازا؛ يعني مجازات لغوية استعملها الشرع؛ استعمال اللفظ في غير ما وُضع له ابتداء، وهذا ليس بصحيح، بل هذا باطل، والصواب ما عليه الجماهير؛ وهو أن الحقائق الشرعية تجوز عقلا، وهي واقعة في الكتاب والسنة. 

وينبني على هذا أنه إذا جاء اللفظ في الشرع نحمله على المعنى الشرعي، ولا يجوز حمله على المعنى اللغوي إلا بدليل؛ لأن الشرع إنما جاء بالشرعية، وليس اللغوية.

واللفظ محمول على الشرعي    إن لم يكن فمطلق العرفي

فاللغوي على الجلي ......    .....................          

حينئذ إذا تعارضت هذه الثلاث، عندنا معنى لغوي، ومعنى عرفي، ومعنى شرعي، نقول: إذا جاء اللفظ في الكتاب والسنة يُحمَل على المعنى الشرعي، إن لم يكن معنى شرعي فالعرفي، ثم بعد ذلك المعنى اللغوي.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع: الحقيقة:

كيفية معرفة نوع الحقيقة:

[المتن]:

[وكلٌّ يتعين باللافظ*(1)*، فمن أهل اللغة بدون قرينة : اللغويةُ*(2)*، وبقرينة العرف : العرفية(3)، ومن أهل الشرع: الشرعية(4)، ولا يكون مجملا، كما حُكي عن القاضي، وبعض الشافعية(5)].

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(وكلٌّ يتعين باللافظ):* 

باللافظ، وليس باللفظ؛ يعني متى نحكم بأن هذه حقيقة لغوية، وهذه حقيقة عرفية، وهذه حقيقة شرعية؟ 

قال: (*باللافظ*)؛ بالمتكلم؛ إن كان المتكلم لغويا حملنا كلامه على المعنى اللغوي، وإن كان المتكلم هو الشرع حملنا ألفاظه على المعاني الشرعية، وكذلك العرفية. 

*(2)* *(فمن أهل اللغة بدون قرينة: اللغويةُ):* 

هذا لا إشكال، إذا تكلم اللغوي نحمل كلامه على المعنى اللغوي، ولا نحتاج إلى قرينة؛ لأنه استعمل اللفظ فيما وُضع له، وهو المتكلم بلسان اللغة. 

*(3)* *(وبقرينة العرف: العرفية):* 

لأنها فرع عن اللغوية، وإذا كانت فرعا فلا بد من قرينة. 

*(4)* *(ومن أهل الشرع: الشرعية):* 

ولو قال في أحكام النصوص الشرعية: شرعية لكان أولى؛ لأن أهل الشرع قد يتكلمون بما ليس مصطلحا عليه، أو ليس بحقيقة شرعية، وإنما الكلام أشد ما يكون فيما إذا جاء نصا، قرآنا أو سنة. 

هل نحمل كلام الرب على الحقيقة الشرعية أو اللغوية؟ 

نقول: الحقيقة الشرعية. 

*(5)* *(ولا يكون مجملا كما حُكي عن القاضي وبعض الشافعية):* 

اللفظ إذا احتمل الحقيقة اللغوية أو العرفية أو الشرعية لا يكون مجملا، إذا قيل: {وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتُواْ الزَّكَاةَ}، نقول: الصلاة لها معنيان: معنى لغوي، ومعنى شرعي، إذًا تردد بين معنيين مستويين -هكذا قال القاضي وبعض الشافعية-. 

هل هو مُجمَل أم له معنى أرجح من معنى آخر؟ 

لو قيل: {وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ}، هذا بنصوص الشرع، هل نحمل الصلاة هنا على المعنى اللغوي أو المعنى الشرعي؟ 

هو متردد بين معنيين لا شك، لكن الظاهر والمتبادر والمعنى الأرجح في مثل هذا السياق أنه يُحمَل على المعنى الشرعي بقرينة المُتكلم؛ لأنه نصٌّ شرعي، والأصل في حمل النصوص الشرعية على كلام الشرع؛ على الحقائق الشرعية، ولا يُحمَل على الحقيقة اللغوية إلا بقرينة، ولا يكون مجملا؛ بمعنى أنه دل على معنيين مستويين يحتاج إلى قرينة خارجية. 

لأنه لو قيل: مُجمل، فحينئذ نقول: {أقيموا الصلاة} هذا مجمل، نتوقف، حكم المجمل وجوب التوقف، لا بد من قرينة خارجية تبين لنا الصلاة هنا هل هي اللغوية (الدعاء)؟ أم الصلاة التي هي أقوال وأفعال؟ فننتظر إلى وجود دليل خارجي.
نقول: لا نحتاج إلى دليل؛ لأنه ليس بمُجمل؛ بل الظاهر المتبادر أنه الحقيقة الشرعية؛ لأن الشرع إنما يبين الأحكام الشرعية لا الأحكام اللغوية. 

(*كما حُكِي عن القاضي وبعض الشافعية*)، قالوا: إنه مجمل؛ لتردده بين المعنى اللغوي والمعنى الشرعي، وهذا هو حقيقة المجمل؛ فحينئذ ينبني على هذا أننا لا نجزم بأن المراد بالصلاة {أقيموا الصلاة} الصلاة الشرعية حتى يرد دليل خارجي، وهذا فاسد.

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

> جزاك الله خيرا


بارك الله فيك أخي إسلام.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع تقسيم الكلام:

المجاز؛ تعريفه، وشرطه، وأنواع العلاقة:

[المتن]:

[وإن استعمل في غير ما وضع له فهو (المجاز)*(1)*، بالعلاقة*(2)*، وهي إما اشتراكهما في معنى مشهور؛ كالشجاعة في الأسد*(3)*، أو الاتصال؛ كقولهم: "الخمر حرام"، والحرام شربها، و "الزوجة حلال"، والحلال وطؤها*(4)*، أو لأنه سبب أو مُسَبَّبٌ*(5)*].

[الشرح]: 

*(1)* *(وإن استعمل في غير ما وضع له فهو (المجاز)):* 

(*في غير ما وُضع له*) أين؟ 

إن كان الواضع هو اللغوي؛ في لسان اللغة؛ فحينئذ إذا استُعمِل اللفظ في غير ما وُضع له فهو مجاز عندهم، فالصلاة في الأقوال والأفعال المعهودة في اللسان العربي مجاز، ولكنها في الشرع حقيقة شرعية، استعمال الصلاة في الشرع بمعنى الدعاء مجاز شرعي، استعمال الدابة في ذوات الأربع في اللغة نقول: مجاز لغوي، في العرف العام حقيقة عرفية، استعمال الدابة فيما يدب على الأرض مطلقا في اللغة حقيقة لغوية، في العرف مجازٌ عرفي، إذًا يختلف باختلاف الواضع، إن استُعمِلت في غير ما وُضع له عند اللغوي فهي مجاز لغوي، أو عند الشرع فهي مجاز شرعي، أو عند العرف فهي مجاز عرفي. 

*(2)* *(بالعلاقة):* 

وهذا شرط المجاز كما ذكرناه سابقا؛ يعني لا بد من علاقة بين المعنى المنقول عنه والمعنى المنقول إليه، وهذه العلاقة يتوسع فيها البيانيون أكثر من الأصوليين، بل كلام البيانيين أدق وأعمق. 

(*بالعلاقة*): إذا شرط المجاز بالعلاقة لا يُحكَم بكونه مجازا إلا إذا وُجدت هذه العلاقة، لا بد من علاقة بين المعنى الأصلي المنقول عنه والمعنى المنقول إليه، وكل معنى أثبت المجازيون أنه مجاز فالدليل الذي تطالبهم به أنه لا يمكن أن يُصار إلى المجاز إلا مع وجود علاقة بين المعنيين. 

*(3)* *(وهي إما اشتراكهما في معنى مشهور؛ كالشجاعة في الأسد):* 

ذكر المصنف هنا أربعة أنواع للعلاقات: 

(*إما اشتراكهما في معنى مشهور بين المعنيين*): المعنى الحقيقي والمعنى المجازي. 

(*كالشجاعة في الأسد*): يُطلق "الأسد" ويُراد به الرجل الشجاع، ويُطلق ويُراد به في المعنى اللغوي الأصلي الحيوان المفترس، إذًا ثم مشابهة بين المعنيين؛ كون الرجل الذي أطلقت عليه أنه "أسد" وُجد فيه معنى، المعنى هو الشجاعة، هذه الشجاعة موجودة في "الأسد" الحقيقي الحيوان المفترس؛ لذلك شبهت هذا الرجل بـ "الأسد"، وكل مجاز علاقته المشابهة فهي استعارة؛ حينئذ استعير لفظ "الأسد" من الحيوان المفترس إلى الرجل الشجاع، نقول: هذه علاقة بينهما، لو لم يكن المعنى مشهورا كالشجاعة لا يجوز؛ مثل "البخَر"، "البخَر" هذا معنى موجود في "الأسد"، لكن لا يعلمه كل الناس، وإنما يعلمون الشجاعة، فإذا قيل رأيت "أسدا يخطب"، يعلمون أنك شبهت "الأسد" الذي هو الرجل الشجاع بـ "الأسد" بجامع الشجاعة، أما "رأيت رجلا يرمي"، وتريد به أبخَر، لا يعرفون، ليس كل الناس يعرف أن الأسد أبخَر؛ وإنما المعنى المشهور هو الشجاعة، إذا لم يكن مشهورا فحينئذ لا يجوز، ولذلك هذا لا يُحكَم عليه بأنه مجاز، ويُقال: هذا غلط.  

*(4)* *(أو الاتصال؛ كقولهم: "الخمر حرام"، والحرام شربها، و "الزوجة حلال"، والحلال وطؤها):* 

الاتصال*:* يعني إطلاق اسم الشيء على ما يتصل به، يعبر عنه بعضهم بالمجاورة. 

(*كقولهم: "الخمر حرام*")، الخمر هذه ذات، ومعلوم أن الحرام حكم شرعي، والأحكام الشرعية إنما تتعلق بفعل المُكلّف، والخمر هذه ليست من فعل المكلف، وإنما فعل المكلف هو الشرب، فكيف تعلق الحكم هنا بالخمر؟ 

نقول: لكون الشرب متصلا بالخمر، فلذلك صحّ إسناد الحرام إلى الخمر كما سيأتي في المجمل، (*والحرام شربها*). 

(*و "الزوجة حلال"، والحلال وطؤها*)، أطلق اللفظ إطلاق اسم الشيء على ما يتصل به. 

*(5)* *(أو لأنه سبب أو مُسَبَّبٌ):* 

(*أو لأنه سبب*): أي اللفظ المذكور سبب للمعنى المراد، "رأينا الغيث"؛ مراده العشب، الغيث: المطر، أطلق الغيث وأراد به العشب؛ لأنه سببه، والعشب مُسَبَّب.

(*أو مُسَبَّبٌ*): أي اللفظ المذكور مُسَبَّب عن المعنى المراد، يقول قائل: "سقوني الإثم"؛ مراده الخمر، أطلق الإثم على الخمر؛ لأن الإثم مُسَبَّب عن شُربها، والعلاقات أوصلها بعضهم إلى خمس وعشرين مذكورة في المطولات.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المجاز:

مسألة: المجاز فرع الحقيقة:

[المتن]:

[وهو فرع الحقيقة، فلذلك تلزمه دون العكس*(1)*].

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(وهو فرع الحقيقة، فلذلك تلزمه دون العكس):* 

(*وهو فرع الحقيقة*): أي المجاز فرع الحقيقة. 

(*فلذلك تلزمه دون العكس*): يعني كل مجاز له حقيقة ولا عكس؛ لأن المجاز استعمال ثانوي، استعمال اللفظ في غير ما وُضع له أولا؛ فحينئذ لا بد أن يُوضع له لفظ في لغة العرب، هذا اللفظ دال على معنى إذا أطلق في لسان العرب صُرف إليه، يُستعمَل في غير ما وُضع له، إذًا لا إشكال. 

لكن هل كل حقيقة لا بد أن يكون لها مجاز؟ 

الجواب: لا، وبعضهم قال: لا يُشترط أن يكون لكل مجاز حقيقة. 

وهذا فاسد، ومبناه أيضا مسألة الأسماء والصفات؛ لأنهم قالوا: "الرحمن"، "الرحيم"، "الغفور"، هذه كلها مجازات، إذا قيل: مجازات؛ حينئذ استعمل اللفظ في غير ما وُضع له، إذًا وُضع "الرحمن" قبل أن يُسمى به الرب -جل وعلا- وضعا لغويا فاستُعمل في معناه الحقيقي، ثم تُجوّز به إلى معنى آخر فأُطلق على الرب، قالوا: هذا اللازم باطل، فحينئذ ماذا صنعوا؟ 

قعّدوا قاعدة مباشرة: "لا يلزم أن يكون لكل مجاز حقيقة"، فـ "الرحمن" مجاز، فإذا أُورد عليهم أين حقيقته؟ قالوا: لا يُشتَرط، بل قد يكون اللفظ مستعملا في المجاز ولا يكون له حقيقة، لكن هذا فاسد غير مقبول؛ بل الصواب أن يُقال: الحقيقة قد تستعمل في مجازها، ولا يلزم أن يكون لكل حقيقة مجاز، ويلزم أن يكون لكل مجاز حقيقة؛ لذلك قال: 

(*وهو فرع الحقيقة*): أي المجاز فرع الحقيقة؛ لأن الحقيقة أصل، والمجاز فرع. 

(*فلذلك*): الفاء للترتيب والتفريع. 

(*تلزم الحقيقة المجاز دون العكس*): تلزمه؛ يعني كل مجاز له حقيقة. 

(*دون العكس*): ليس كل حقيقة لها مجاز. 

يزيد البعض يقول: وليس لكل مجاز حقيقة، نقول: لا، هذا ليس بصواب.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المجاز: 

مسألة: كيفية معرفة الحقيقة من المجاز:

[المتن]:

[(تنبيه): الحقيقة أسبق إلى الفهم*(1)*، ويصح الاشتقاق منه بخلاف المجاز*(2)*]. 

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(الحقيقة أسبق إلى الفهم): 
*
يعني اللفظ يكون له معنيان، الذي يسبق إلى الفهم هو الحقيقة، والذي يكون ثانيا هو المجاز، "رأيت أسدا"، الذي يتبادر إلى الذهن الحيوان المفترس، إذًا استعمال الأسد في الحيوان المفترس حقيقة، واستعماله في الرجل الشجاع مجاز. 

لكن هذا ليس على إطلاقه، وإنما الحقيقة أسبق إلى الفهم من المجاز حيث لا قرينة، أما إذا قُيّد؛ فحينئذ يكون المجاز أسبق، لو قال: "رأيت أسدا يخطب"، هنا المجاز أسبق إلى الفهم، فهذه قاعدة غير مطردة، فلا بد من تقييدها. 
*
(2)* *(ويصح الاشتقاق منه بخلاف المجاز):* 

يعني يصح الاشتقاق من اللفظ الذي استُعمل فيما وُضع له الذي هو الحقيقة، فيُتصَرَف فيه، يُؤتى بالماضي، يُؤتى بالمضارع، يُؤتى بالجمع .. إلى آخره، سائر المشتقات التي يمكن أن تُشتق من اللفظ دال على أنه حقيقة؛ لأن التصرف في اللفظ يدل على قوته وتمكنه وأصالته. 

وقول آخر: أن المجاز أيضا يصح الاشتقاق منه، وعليه لا يصح أن يُجعَل الاشتقاق علامة على الحقيقة، لماذا؟ 

لأن المجاز -وهذا يذكرونه في باب الاستعارة التبعية- يُجرى أولا في المصدر، ثم بعد ذلك تُجرى الاستعارة التبعية فيما يُشتَق منه من الفعل أو غيره، فحينئذ صح الاشتقاق من المصدر بعد أن أُجريت الاستعارة فيه، الاستعارة التبعية لها كلام طويل تُجرى أولا في المصدر، ثم بعد ذلك يُنتقل من المعنى المصدري الذي دخله المجاز إلى ما اشتق منه من فعل أو غيره؛ فحينئذ نقول: صح الاشتقاق من المجاز. 

وأحسن ما يُعرَف به الحقيقة عن المجاز هو ما ذكره أولا؛ أن المعنى المتبادر للذهن أولا -لمن يحسن لغة العرب- هو الذي يكون حقيقة، وما عداه فهو مجاز، والأصل في حمل اللفظ هو الحقيقة، ولا يجوز أن يُحمَل على المجاز إلا مع استحالة حمله على الحقيقة، هذا قيد: "حيثما استحال الأصل يُنتَقل إلى المجاز"، وبهذا القيد تَرُد على من أثبت المجاز في الأسماء والصفات؛ فيُقال: لا يمكن حملها على المجازات، والقرينة التي يُقال: إنها استحالة عقلية، هذه قرينة فاسدة لفساد التصور عندهم، وذكرنا هذا فيما سبق؛ يعني مقصودي: أنه لا يُجعَل ردُ المجاز ردا للمؤولة والمحرفة، بعضهم يظن أنه إذا رد المجاز معناه قد انتصر على الأشاعرة وغيرهم، لا، بل وُجد من الأشاعرة، بل من المعتزلة من يُنكر المجاز وهو المحرف المؤول؛ فحينئذ نقول: رد المجاز وجعله دليلا على رد تأويل وتحريف الصفات فيه نوع ضعف.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المجاز:

مسألة: لو دار اللفظ بين الحقيقة والمجاز:

[المتن]:

[ومتى دار اللفظ بينهما فالحقيقة*(1)* ولا إجمال؛ لاختلال الوضع به*(2)*].

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(ومتى دار اللفظ بينهما فالحقيقة):
*
الحقيقة مقدمة على المجاز، لكن يقيّدون ذلك؛ بأن الحقيقة لا تكون مُماتة. 

أجمع إن حقيقة تُمات

على التقدم له الأثبات



يعني يقدم المجاز على الحقيقة الميتة، إذا صارت الحقيقة مهجورة فالمجاز أولى، إذا قال قائل: "والله لا آكل من هذه النخلة"، فأكل من الخشب لا من الثمرة لا يحنث؛ لأن النخلة تُطلق في العرف على الثمرة وإن كان في أصل الوضع أنها للجذع والثمرة، لكن استعمالها في الثمرة هو الأشهر، فصار استعمالها في الجذع مرادا به الجذع هذا كأنه مُمات*. * 

*(2)* *(ولا إجمال لاختلال الوضع به):* 

 (*ولا إجمال*): لا يقال هنا: بأن اللفظ مجمل؛ لأن اللفظ إذا دار بين معنيين فأكثر ولا قرينة قيل: هذا مجمل. 

وهنا إذا تردد بينهما هل هو مع تساوي المعنيين أو مع ترجيح؟ 

مع ترجيح؛ لأن الأصل في حمل الكلام على الحقيقة؛ يعني الغالب والراجح عند السامع أن يحمل الكلام على حقيقته دون مجازه؛ إذًا فلا إجمال بسبب تردده بين الحقيقة والمجاز، لماذا؟ 

لو حكمنا بالإجمال؛ (*لاختلال الوضع به*)؛ يعني لاختل الوضع به؛ أي بالقول بالإجمال؛ يعني هذا تعليل لنفي الإجمال؛ أي لأدى إلى اختلال الحكمة من الوضع، وهي الإفهام، إذا كان الكلام منقسما إلى حقيقة وإجمال، ثم كل لفظ يجوز أن يستعمل في مجازه، كل حقيقة يجوز أن يكون لها مجاز، فإذا جاء لفظ له حقيقة ومجاز إذًا يحتمل المعنيين فنقف، إذًا كل التراكيب نقف فيها حتى يأتي دليل أو تأتي قرينة مرجحة، نقول: اختل الوضع بهذا، إنما وُضع الكلام من أجل قصد التفاهم بين المتخاطبين، فإذا حُمل اللفظ على أنه مُجمل فصارت التراكيب كلها مُجملة؛ لأن المجاز يدخل في الفعل، ويدخل في الحرف، ويدخل في الاسم، والحقيقة أيضا تكون في الفعل، وتكون في الحرف، وتكون في الاسم؛ حينئذ اختلت حكمة الواضع.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

أقسام اللفظ من حيث الدلالة:

النص وتعريفه:

[المتن]:

[فإن دلّ على معنى واحد من غير احتمال لغيره فهو (النص)*(1)*، وأصله: الظهور والارتفاع*(2)*، وقد يطلق على (الظاهر)*(3)*]. 
[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(فإن دلّ على معنى واحد من غير احتمال لغيره فهو النص):
*
هنا شرع في بعض المباحث اللغوية التي تنبني على اللغة، وهي أصولية أيضا، والذي يُعبّر عنه بـ "دلالات الألفاظ"، وهي أهم ما يعتني به الناظر في أصول الفقه: النص والظاهر والمجمل، والعام والخاص، والمطلق والمقيد؛ نقول: هذا أهم ما يهتم به الطالب، شرع فيها المصنف هنا. فقال: 

(*فإن دلّ على معنى واحد من غير احتمال لغيره فهو النص*): أراد أن يُبين لك حقيقة النص، كل كلمة من جهة المعنى؛ إما أن تدل على معنى  واحد فقط، أو على أكثر؛ إما مع التساوي، أو لا، هذه ثلاثة احتمالات. 

** إما أن تدل الكلمة على معنى واحد فقط. 

** وإما أن تدل على معنيين فأكثر مع التساوي، حينئذ يُطلَب المرجِّح. 

** أو على معنيين أحدهما أظهر من الآخر، ثلاثة احتمالات: 

*الأول: النص:* الذي لا يحتمل إلا معنى واحدا. 

*الثاني: المُجمل:* الذي يدل على معنيين فأكثر مع التساوي وعدم التعيين. 

*الثالث: الظاهر:* الذي له معنيان، ولكنه يكون في أحدهما أرجح من الآخر. 

إذًا القسمة ثلاثية سيتعرض لها المصنف. 

فإن دلّ اللفظ بلفظه وصيغته على معنى واحد واضح من غير احتمال لغيره من المعاني فهو النص. 

والنص عرفا كل لفظ وارد


لم يحتمل إلا لمعنى واحدِ



فإذا كان اللفظ لا يحتمل إلا معنى واحدا، فهذا نص في اصطلاح الأصوليين.

*(2)* *(وأصله: الظهور والارتفاع):* 

(*وأصله*): يعني في لغة العرب مأخوذ من:

(*الظهور والارتفاع*): إذًا ارتفع على غيره، ارتفع على الظاهر، وارتفع على المجمل، ومنه "نصّت الظبية رأسها"؛ أي رفعته وأظهرته، ومنه "منصة العروس"؛ لأنها تظهرها وترفعها. 

وقيل: هو الرفع إلى غاية ما ينبغي؛ يعني أعلى ما يمكن أن يصل إليه هو النص، وهنا واضح أن أعلى ما يمكن أن يصل إليه اللفظ أو الكلمة التي لا تحتمل إلا معنى واحدا، وصلت إلى أعلى ما ينبغي أن يكون إليه، بخلاف المحتمل لمعنيين لو كان مع الترجيح أو مع التساوي لم يصل إلى أعلى ما ينبغي. 

والنص له استعمالات عند الفقهاء وبعض الأصوليين، قد يُطلَق النص مرادا به الظاهر، وقد يُطلق النص على كل ما أفاد من كتاب أو سنة أو إجماع أو قياس، وقد يطلق النص على الوحيين فقط (الكتاب والسنة)، هذه أربعة إطلاقات.

           نص إذا أفاد ما لا يحتمل          غيرا وظاهر إن الغير احتمل
       والكل من زين له تجلى           ويطلق النص على ما دل
  وفي كلام الوحيين ........        ...................

لكن إذا أُطلق عند الأصوليين انصرف إلى المعنى الأول؛ لأنه اصطلاح خاص، والاصطلاح الخاص إذا أطلق في فنٍ ما انصرف إلى ما وُضع له ذلك اللفظ.

*(3)* *(وقد يطلق على الظاهر):* 

يعني يُطلق النص توسعا على الظاهر؛ ما احتمل معنيين هو في أحدهما أظهر من الآخر. 

إذًا توسعوا في اللفظ؛ لأن الظاهر يُحمَل على المعنى الراجح؛ فحينئذ تحقق فيه المعنى اللغوي للنص، وهو الارتفاع والظهور؛ لأنه إذا حُمل على المعنى الراجح دون المعنى المرجوح فقد حملناه على ما هو أظهر وأرفع من غيره الذي هو المعنى المرجوح، ولذلك بعد أن عرف المعنى الخاص للنص قال:

(*وقد يطلق على الظاهر*): يعني قد يُطلق لفظ النص على الظاهر، وهو: ما احتمل معنى آخر احتمالا مرجوحا. 

الظاهر إذا حكمنا عليه بأنه ظاهر نقول: ما احتمل معنى آخر مرجوحا، لماذا؟ 

لوجود الارتفاع والظهور، فالنص مرتفع ظاهر في الدلالة، ومثله الظاهر، وإن كان الظاهر أدنى ظهورا وارتفاعا من النص، لماذا؟ 

لأن النص لا يحتمل إلا معنى واحدا، فإذا أطلق اللفظ انصرف إليه، {تلك عشرة كاملة}، لا يحتمل أنها تسعة، ولا يحتمل إحدى عشر، فحينئذ لا يحتمل إلا اللفظ الذي أُطلق، لكن الظاهر: "رأيت أسدا"، المعنى الظاهر: الحيوان المفترس مع احتمال الرجل الشجاع، إذًا حصل نوع ظهور وارتفاع بالمعنى الراجح على المعنى المرجوح. 

لكن هل هو مثل النص؟ 

لا، ليس مثله، ظهور وارتفاع النص أعلى من ظهور وارتفاع الظاهر، وظهور وارتفاع الظاهر أدنى من ظهور وارتفاع النص.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع الظاهر:

أنواع الدليل الذي يقوي المعنى المرجوح، وتعريف التأويل وأنواعه:

[المتن]:

[فإن عَضَدَ الغيرَ دليلٌ يغلِّبه*(1)* لقرينة*(2)*، أو ظاهر آخر*(3)* أو قياس راجح*(4)*]. 

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(فإن عَضَدَ الغير دليل يغلّبه):* 

الظاهر له معنيان: معنى راجح، ومعنى مرجوح، إذا جاء في إطلاقات الشرع نحمله على المعنى الراجح؛ لأنه هو المتبادر أولا.

هل يجوز حمله على المعنى المرجوح؟ 

نعم، لكن بدليل، لا بد أن يكون بدليل صحيح، وهو ما يُسمى بالتأويل عند المتأخرين، وهو صرف اللفظ عن معناه الظاهر إلى المعنى المرجوح بدليل، وهذا قسمان؛ قد يكون فاسدا باطلا مردودا على صاحبه، وقد يكون حقا وصوابا. 

متى يكون حقا؟ 

إذا صُرف اللفظ بدليل شرعي صحيح، وأما إن صُرف بالهوى والتحكم؛ فحينئذ صار باطلا فيُرَد على صاحبه؛ لذلك قال: 

(*فإن عَضَدَ*)*:* يعني ساعد وقوّى. 

(*الغير*): يعني المعنى المرجوح. 

(*دليل يغلّبه*): أي أن الدليل جعل المعنى المرجوح للظاهر أغلب على الظن من المعنى الراجح؛ عكسنا القضية، الأصل أن يُحمل الظاهر على المعنى الأرجح الذي يتبادر إلى الذهن، قد نعكس؛ نحمله على المرجوح، لكن بقرينة كما قال هنا، وهذا الدليل ذكر المصنف ثلاثة أنواع فقال: 

*(2)* *(لقرينة):
*
أن توجد قرينة في النص تدل على أن المعنى المرجوح هو أرجح، وأن المعنى الأرجح هو مرجوح، قال-صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «العائد في هبته كالكلب يعود في قيئه».

هل يجوز للواهب أن يعود في هبته؟ 

قال الشافعي: يجوز؛ لأن الكلب لا يحرم عليه أن يعود في قيئه، قال: «كالكلب يعود في قيئه»، وهل يحرم على الكلب أن يعود في قيئه؟ لا يحرم، إذًا العائد في هبته مثل الكلب لا يحرم عليه أن يعود في هبته. 

قال الإمام أحمد: بل يحرم، بدليل ماذا؟ 

هذا الظاهر ليس فيه إشكال، «العائد في هبته كالكلب يعود في قيئه»، لو وقفنا مع هذا النص لقلنا: يجوز، لكن قال الإمام أحمد؛ لأن هناك قرينة تجعل المعنى المرجوح راجحا، وهو أنه قال –صلى الله عليه وسلم- في أول الحديث: «ليس لنا مثل السوء»، قال: هذه قرينة تصرف المعنى الظاهر، وهو استواء العائد في هبته بالكلب في عدم التحريم في الرجوع في القيء والهبة؛ فحينئذ لا يجوز أن يُشابه المسلمُ الكلبَ بنصه –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «ليس لنا مثل السوء».  

*(3)* *(أو ظاهر آخر):
*
(*أو ظاهرٍ آخر*)*،* (*أو ظاهرِ آخر*): يجوز التنوين وتركه؛ يعني يجوز أن يُصرف الظاهر من معناه الراجح إلى معناه المرجوح إذا وافقه ظاهر آخر. 

قال جل وعلا: {حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ}[المائدة3]، الظاهر هنا أن الميتة هذا لفظ عام، يسقط اللفظ على كل مسمى الميتة؛ فحينئذ كل أجزاء الميتة مُحرمة لا يجوز أكلها، ولا يجوز استعمالها لنجاستها كما هو معلوم في النص الآخر، لكن جاء دليل آخر ينص على أن جلد الميتة يمكن تطهيره؛ فيُحكَم بنجاسته؛ فلا يحرم استعماله؛ «أيما إهاب دُبغ فقد طهر»، «إذا دُبغ الإهاب فقد طهر»، فهذا ظاهر دلّ على أن قوله: "الميتة" يُستثنى منها، وكل استثناء بلفظ خاص من لفظ عام فهو تخصيص بظاهر.

*(4)* *(أو قياس راجح):* 

قوله تعالى:{الزَّانِي  َةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا مِئَةَ جَلْدَةٍ}[النور2]، {الزانية} هذا من حيث اللفظ يشمل الحرة والأمَة، لكن جاء النص بالتخصيص؛ لقوله تعالى: {فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ}[النساء25]، إذًا استُثنيت الأمَة، صار مُخصِّصا لقوله: {الزَّانِيَةُ} بالحرة، {الزاني} هذا يشمل العبد ويشمل الحر، إذًا ظاهر في العبد، إذا لم يُرَد العبد به صار مرجوحا، جاء قياس راجح رجّح أن اللفظ هنا الزاني ليس مرادا به العبد؛ بدليل قياس العبد على الأمة بجامع الرق؛ فحينئذ يُنَصّف العذاب على العبد قياسا على الأمة بجامع الرق، فيأتي للنص هنا {الزاني} فنقول: هذا مخصوص، فنجعل دلالة اللفظ على العبد الراجحة  مرجوحة بالقياس.

*(5)* *(سُمِّي تأويلا):* 
يعني سُمَّيَ اللفظ الذي دلّ على المعنى المرجوح بهذه القرينة والدليل المنفصل سُمَّيَ تأويلا. 

والتأويل في الأصل في إطلاق اللغة: التفسير، ويُطلق عند المتأخرين على صرف اللفظ عن المعنى الراجح إلى المعنى المرجوح بدليل، وقلنا: هذا قسمان، قد يكون حقا، وقد يكون باطلا، إن كان بالنص فلا إشكال، إن كان بدون ذلك فهو باطل؛ لأنهم يسمون تحريف آيات الصفات تأويلا، يقولون: صرف اللفظ عن المعنى الراجح إلى المعنى المرجوح. 

{الرحمن على العرش استوى} قالوا: {استوى} لا يُفهم منه إلا الجلوس الذي يعهده الإنسان من نفسه؛ فحينئذ قالوا: لا، هذا لا يجوز، تعالى الله عن ذلك، إذًا لابد من صرفه عن المعنى الظاهر المتبادر من النص إلى المعنى المرجوح، وهو الاستيلاء، إذًا الاستيلاء صار نتيجة، والأول صار فهمًا، ولذلك نقول في مسألة المجاز: الفهم خطأ من أصله. 

{بل يداه مبسوطتان}، قالوا: {يداه} لا نفهم إلا هذه اليد، نقول: فهمكم هذا خطأ من أصله، تصور فاسد، فساد في التصور، فلما فهموا هذا الفهم قالوا: إذًا نبحث عن تخريج لهذه الآية فقالوا: المجاز، إذًا المجاز جاء ثانيًا، لم يأتِ أولا، الأول عندهم: ظاهر دلالة آيات الصفات؛ التشبيه بالمخلوق، فقالوا: ظاهر دلالة الآيات هو التشبيه، لا يُفهَم منها إلا الأمر المعهود، نقول: هذا التشبيه الذي وقع في الذهن فاسد.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع الظاهر:

أنواع الاحتمال وما يحتاجه كل نوع:

[المتن]:

[وقد يكون في الظاهر قرائن يدفع الاحتمال مجموعها دون آحادها*(1)*،  والاحتمال قد يبعد فيحتاج إلى دليل في غاية القوة لدفعه، وقد يقرب فيكفي أدنى دليل، وقد يتوسط فيجب المتوسط*(2)*].

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(وقد يكون في الظاهر قرائن يدفع الاحتمال مجموعها دون آحادها):* 

(*وقد يكون في الظاهر قرائن*): عدة قرائن، إذا جُمعت هذه القرائن يكون المراد المعنى المرجوح، لا المعنى الراجح. 

(*مجموعها*): فاعل. 

(*دون النظر إلى آحادها*): وهذا يكون ردًا غالبًا فيما يتعلق به بعض الأحناف. «أيما امرأة نكحت نفسها بغير إذن وليها فنكاحها باطل، فإن دخل بها فلها المهر بما استحل من فرجها». 

«أيما امرأة»: الأحناف قالوا: المراد بالمرأة الصغيرة، أو الأمة، أو المكاتبة، ولا يُحمَل على المرأة العاقلة البالغة الراشدة، بل لها أن تُزوج نفسها. 

نقول: في الحديث هنا قرائن *(بمجموعها)* تؤيد أن المراد به هو المعنى الراجح، ويصير ما ذهب إليه الأحناف معنى مرجوحا. 

ماذا قال الأحناف؟ 

حملها الحنفية على الصغيرة. 

نقول: كيف صغيرة والنبي r قال: «أيما امرأة»؟ إذًا نرده بقوله: «امرأة»، هذا قرينة في اللفظ تدل على أنه لا يُحمَل على الصغيرة، فليست الصغيرة بامرأة. 

قالوا: نحملها على الأمة؛ لأنه يمكن أن تُطلق المرأة على الكبيرة وهي أمة سواء كانت حرة أو أمة؛ لأنها مملوكة. 

فقيل لهم: «فلها المهر»، والأمة لها أو لسيدها؟ لسيدها، فحينئذ كيف يقال: إنه يُحمل على الأمة؟ 

إذًا بمجموع هذه القرائن مع قوله: «أيما» هذا نص عام، وإذا كان النص عاما عندنا -وإن كان الصحيح دخول النادر [اللفظ النادر الصحيح]، العام يشمله، لكن لا يُجعَل هو الظاهر وهو المتبادر- فإذا قيل: «أيما امرأة»، "أيُّ"، هذه صيغة عموم تشمل النادرَ وغيرَ النادر على الصواب، حمله على النادر نقول: هذا حمله على خلاف الأصل، تخصيص اللفظ العام بالمعنى النادر أو بالفرد النادر غير الشائع تخصيص له وتحاكم بلا مُخصِّص، فحينئذ يكون اللفظ عاما. 

والاحتمال قالوا: قد يكون في الظاهر قرائن يدفع مجموعها الاحتمال دون آحادها، إذًا يُحمَل اللفظ "امرأة" هنا على الظاهر، وهو المرأة الكبيرة البالغة الراشدة، ولا يُحمَل على المعنى المرجوح، وهو كونها أمة، أو كونها صغيرة، أو كونها مكاتبة.

*(2)* *(والاحتمال قد يبعد فيحتاج إلى دليل في غاية القوة لدفعه، وقد يقرب فيكفي أدنى دليل، وقد يتوسط فيجب المتوسط):
*
يعني الاحتمالات هذه تختلف قربا وبعدا، إذا كان الاحتمال بعيدا جدا حينئذ يحتاج إلى دليل قوي؛ لأن ظاهر اللفظ معنى راجح، وله معنى مرجوح، لكنه بعيد، حينئذ لا بد من دليل قوي يقرّبه إلى أن يكون هو المراد بهذا اللفظ الظاهر؛ مثل ما ذكره الأحناف، «أيما امرأة»، نقول: لا بد من دليل قوي يجعل هذا الظاهر مرادا به الصغيرة أو المكاتبة أو الأمة، ولا يُحمل على هذا النادر إلا بقرينة أو دليل قوي جدا. 

(*ثم قد يقرب هذا الاحتمال فيكفي أدنى دليل*). 

قوله تعالى {إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ فاغْسِلُواْ وُجُوهَكُمْ}، {قُمتُم}، ما المراد؟ 

يعني إذا قمت وكبرت ابدأ توضأ، هذا ظاهر اللفظ، إذا بدأت بالصلاة فتلبس بالوضوء؟ 

نقول: لا {إِذَا قُمْتُمْ}؛ أي إذا أردتم، بأدنى دليل نصرف الظاهر؛ لأن الأصل في القيام هنا ليس المراد به الإرادة، وإنما المراد به القيام نفسه؛ فحينئذ نصرفه من الظاهر إلى المعنى المرجوح بدليل، ويكفي أدنى دليل، ولا يحتاج إلى عدة أدلة، وأن يكون المعنى منصوصا في نصوص أخرى. 

(*وقد يتوسط فيجب المتوسط*)؛ مثل قوله: {حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ}، المراد بهذا التركيب الذي ذكره المصنف أن الاحتمالات قربا وبعدا، قوة وضعفا، القوي الاحتمال في البعد لا بد من دليل قوي ليُحمَل اللفظ الظاهر عليه، والمتوسط يحتاج إلى دليل متوسط، والقليل جدا يحتاج إلى أدنى دليل.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع أقسام اللفظ من حيث الدلالة:

المجمل وتعريفه:

[المتن]:

[فإن دلّ على أحد معنيين أو أكثر لا بعينه وتساوت، ولا قرينة (فمجمل)*(1)*، وقد حدّه قوم بما لا يُفهم منه معنى عند الإطلاق*(2)*].

[الشرح]:

*(**1**)* *(فإن دلّ على أحد معنيين أو أكثر لا بعينه وتساوت، ولا قرينة فمجمل)**:*

*(فإن دل)*: أي اللفظ.

*(على أحد معنيين أو أكثر لا بعينه وتساوت ولا قرينة فـمجمل)*: أي فهو مجمل، مجمل: اسم مفعول من أُجمل يُجمَل فهو مُجمَل، والمجمل في اللغة: هو المجموع، من أجملت الحساب إذا جمعته، ويُطلق أيضا في اللغة على الخلط والإبهام؛ لذلك يقال: له معان؛ المجموع، والخلط، والمُبهَم، والمحصل. 

أما في الاصطلاح: فحدّه المصنف هنا بقوله: 

*(فإن دل):* هذا عطف على قوله: *(وإن دل على معنى واحد لا يحتمل غيره)* الذي هو النص؛ يعني اللفظ كما سبق قد يدل على معنًى واحد لا يحتمل غيره، هذا هو حد النص. 

أو يدل على معنيين هو في أحدهما أظهر من الآخر، وهذا الظاهر. 

بقي أن يدل على معنيين فأكثر دون ترجيح لأحدهما على الآخر؛ دون أن يكون اللفظ ظاهرا في واحد دون الآخر، فهذا هو المجمل. 

إذًا تساوى المعنيان *(ولا قرينة):* يعني خارجة على ما ذكره المصنف. 

*(على أحد معنيين)*: هذه العبارة مشكلة، كيف نقول على أحد معنيين؟!

لعل *(أحد)* هذه زائدة. 

*(فإن دل على معنيين أو أكثر لا بعينه):* هذا يعود على قوله: (*أحد*)، حينئذ كيف يُقال: إن المجمل دلّ على معنيين والمعنيان متساويان؟ هذا فيه نوع إشكال. 

*(فإن دل على أحد معنيين أو أكثر لا بعينه)*: كيف دلّ على أحد معنيين لا بعينه، ثم نقول: هو مجمل؟ 

إن دل؛ بمعنى أن الدلالة قد حصلت بالفعل، لا يقال في اللفظ: دلّ على معنى إلا والدلالة قد حصلت بالفعل؛ بحيث إنه إذا أُطلق اللفظ فُهم المعنى، حينئذ إذا قيل: الظاهر دل على أحد المعنيين؛ الأرجح، فإذا أُطلق "الأسد" انصرف إلى الحيوان المفترس، "رأيت أسدا"، حينئذ الأسد له معنيان: 

أحدهما: أرجح، وهو الحيوان المفترس. 

والثاني: مرجوح، وهو الرجل الشجاع. 

فإذا أُطلق، قيل: "رأيت أسدا" حُمل على الحيوان المفترس. 

*(على أحد المعنيين)،* إذًا له معنيان، فنقول: لفظ "أسد" دل بلفظه -دون قرينة خارجة- على أحد المعنيين، وهو كونه حيوانا مفترسا؛ لأن هذا شأن الظاهر، لكن القول بأن المجمل دل على أحد المعنيين لا بعينه هذا فيه نوع إشكال، ولذلك عبارة صاحب مختصر التحرير: "ما تردد بين محتملين فأكثر على السواء"، هذه عبارة أضبط، لو قيل: "دل على أحد المحتملين" صار نصا، وحينئذ قوله هنا: *(دل على أحد المحتملين لا بعينه)* كيف يأتي هذا؟! كيف دلّ على واحد لا بعينه؟! هذا فيه إشكال من حيث هو إجمال، قد يقال: إنه دلّ بشيء آخر، {وَالْمُطَلَّقَ  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاَثَةَ قُرُوَءٍ} [البقرة228]، قد يقول قائل: الظاهر هو كما قال المصنف: {ثلاثة قروء}، قَرء يفهم منه الطهر والحيض، هل أحدهما أظهر من الآخر؟ 

لا، لكن إذا عُيّن في الآية بأنه الطهر أو بأنه الحيض حينئذ تعيّن. 
*
(دل على أحد اللفظين)*: نقول: لا. إذا وُجدت القرينة وتعين أحد اللفظين زال الإجمال، والحد هنا للمجمل قبل التبيين، أما إذا وقع البيان ارتفع الإجمال، فحينئذ كيف نعرف المجمل بعد رفع الإجمال؟! 

لا يتحدد ويتعين أحد المعنيين إلا إذا جاءت قرينة خارجة، فإذا جاءت قرينة خارجة خرج عن حد المجمل، ونحن نريد أن نُبين ونُحد المجمل قبل ورود البيان. 

حينئذ نقول: *(ما تردد بين محتلمين فأكثر على السواء)*: 

*(ما)*: اسم موصول يصدق على القول والفعل؛ لأن الإجمال يكون فيهما. 

*(تردد بين محتملين):* أخرج النص؛ لأن النص ليس له إلا محتمل واحد، "جاء زيد"، زيد هذا لا يحتمل إلا الذات المشخصة الواحدة. 

*(محتملين فأكثر)*: لأن المجمل قد يكون دالا على معنيين فقط، وقد يكون دالا على أكثر من معنيين. 

*(على السواء)*: المقصود به تساوي المعنيين، أخرج الظاهر؛ لأن الظاهر يدل على معنيين، إلا أنه في أحدهما أرجح من الآخر، والمجمل يدل على معنيين فأكثر، إلا أن أحدهما ليس أظهر من الآخر. 

فقوله: *(على السواء):* يعني مستويين، حينئذ أخرج الظاهر وإن دل على معنيين، إلا أنه في أحدهما أظهر، كذلك دلالة اللفظ على الحقيقة والمجاز كـ "أسد"، "أسد" يُستعمَل في الحقيقة والمجاز، هل يدل على الحيوان المفترس والرجل الشجاع والمعنيان متساويان؟ 

لا، بل هو في أحدهما أظهر من الآخر، وهو دلالته على الحيوان المفترس. 

إذا عرفنا هنا معنى المجمل على ما ذكره صاحب المختصر، نعود لكلام المصنف. 

*(لا بعينه)*: أراد به الاحتراز عن الظاهر. 

*(وتساوت)*: أي المعاني، وتساوت تلك المعاني، ولا مزية لأحدهما على الآخر. 

*(ولا قرينة):* يعني قبل رفع الإجمال يُحكم على اللفظ بأنه مُجمل قبل ورود البيان، أما بعده فقد ارتفع الإجمال، ولذلك حكم المجمل وجوب التوقف فيه حتى يرد دليل خارجي. 

** إذًا النص واجب العمل به. 

** الظاهر واجب العمل بما دلّ عليه، وهو المعنى الراجح. 

** أما المجمل فيجب التوقف حتى يرد الدليل الخارجي المبين والمميز لأحد المعنيين على الآخر. 

*(**2**)* *(وقد حدّه قوم بما  لا يُفهم منه معنى عند الإطلاق)**:*

إذا أُطلق اللفظ هكذا لا يُفهَم منه معنى، وهذا فيه إشكال؛ لأن الذي لا يُفهم منه معنى هو المهمَل، وليس الموضوع، والمجمل قسم من أقسام الموضوع، إذًا لا بد أن يكون له معنى. 

حينئذ قولهم: "بما لا يُفهَم منه معنى عند الإطلاق"، نقول: هذا لا وجود له في اللفظ المستعمل، بل هذا نوع من أنواع المهمل، والمهمل: هو الذي لم تضعه العرب؛ لأن اللفظ نوعان: مهمل، وموضوع؛ المهمل: الذي لم تضعه العرب، وهو الذي لا معنى له كـ "رفعج" مقلوب "جعفر"، و "ديز" مقلوب "زيد"، أما الذي وضعه العرب فلا بد أن يكون له معنى، لكن المجمل يفيد معنى، لكنه غير مُعيّن. 

ولذلك قال بعضهم: لو قيّد هنا؛ "لا يفهم منه معنى معين" لصح الحد، وهذا يرد أيضا ما ذكرته في السابق: (*فإن دل على أحد معنيين*). 

إذًا المجمل: "ما دل على معنيين فأكثر على السواء ولا قرينة". 

مثاله قوله جل وعلا: {وَالْمُطَلَّقَ  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاَثَةَ قُرُوَءٍ}، {ثَلاَثَةَ قُرُوَءٍ}، "قروء: "جمع "قَرء"، أو "قُرء" بالفتح والضم، فيه وجهان، و "القَرء": يُطلق في اللغة على الطهر والحيض على السواء، حينئذ إذا أطلق {ثلاثة قروء}: يُحمَل على المعنيين، وهما متضادان، إذا لا بد من مُرجّح خارجي؛ فحينئذ نقول: {ثلاثة قروء}، هذا اللفظ في هذا التركيب مجمل يجب التوقف فيه، ولا يُعمَل به حتى يرد دليل يبين لنا هل المراد به الحِيَض أم الأطهار؟ حينئذ يُلتمس دليل خارج عن الآية.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المجمل:

مواطن الإجمال:

[المتن]:

[فيكون في (المشترك)*(1)*، وهو ما توحد لفظه وتعددت معانيه*(2)* بأصل الوضع*(3)*؛ كالعين، والقرء*(4)*، والمختار للفاعل والمفعول*(5)*، والواو للعطف والابتداء*(6)*].

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(فيكون في المشترك)**:*

أين يكون المجمل؟ 

يكون في الفعل، ويكون في الاسم، ويكون في الحرف؛ يعني الإجمال والإبهام وعدم التعيين يدخل الأسماء، ويدخل الأفعال، ويدخل الحروف. 

*(فيكون في المشترك)*: يعني يوجد في المشترك، وهو نوع من أنواع الأسماء، المشترك في المفرد عند القائلين بامتناع تعميمه، لا بد من القيد؛ لأن المشترك ما له معنيان فأكثر، قد تكون هذه المعاني متضادة يتعذر حمله عليها معا؛ كـ "الأقراء"، لا يمكن حمل اللفظ على معنيين؛ لأن كلا منهما مضاد للآخر، فلا بد من تعيين، لا بد من دليل خارجي، وإن دلّ على مختلفين فأكثر لا متضادين ولا مُرجح خارجي يُحمَل على جميع المعاني، فإذا قال: "عندي عين"، فنقول: "عين" هذه مفرد مشترك يدل على: العين الجارية، والعين الباصرة، والجاسوس.. إلى آخره، له معان متعددة، نقول: هل بين هذه المعاني تنافٍ؟ ليس بينها تناف، إذا لم يكن ثمة تنافٍ بينها فحينئذ يصح حمل المشترك على جميع معانيه، وهذا الأصح عند الشافعي -رحمه الله تعالى–، وهو المرجَّح. 

*(في المشترك)*: لكن هنا جعله نوعا من أنواع المجمل، فنقول: لا بد من تقييده عند من لا يحمل المشترك على معانيه المختلفة عند الاختلاف، أما من قال: إنه يُمنع حمل المشترك على معانيه ولو كانت غير متضادة حينئذ يجعله من قبيل المجمل، فلو قيل: "عندي عين"، "عين": يحتمل معاني مختلفة غير متضادة.

هل هذا من قبيل الإجمال؟ أو من قبيل العام الذي يُحمَل على كل أفراده؟

هذا فيه نزاع، المصنف جعله هنا من قبيل الإجمال، والأصح أنه إذا لم يكن تنافٍ بين معانيه المختلفة فحينئذ يُحمَل على كل المعاني. 

إذًا* (فيكون في المشترك)*؛ يعني في المشترك المفرد؛ اللفظ المفرد عند القائلين بامتناع تعميمه، أما من جوّز تعميم المشترك على أفراده المختلفة فلا يكون من قبيل المجمل.

*(2)* *(وهو ما توحد لفظه وتعددت معانيه)**:*

*(وهو):* أي المشترك. 

*(ما توحد لفظه)*: يعني اتحدّ لفظه؛ كـ "عين". 

*(وتعددت معانيه)*: لفظ "عين" اتحد اللفظ، ويطلق ويراد به: العين الباصرة، والجارية، والذهب، والفضة .. إلخ، هذه معان مختلفة، كل معنى وُضع له لفظ خاص، ولكن هذا اللفظ الخاص هو عين اللفظ الآخر، فوُضع لفظ "عين" على الباصرة، فالباصرة "عين"، ووضع لفظ "عين" على الجاسوس، فالجاسوس "عين"، ووضع لفظ "عين" على الذهب، فالذهب "عين"، إذا اللفظ واحد، ولكن المعاني متعددة. 

هل الوضع متحد أو متعدد؟ 

الصحيح أنه متعدد، فإذا وضع لفظ "عين" للذهب، ووضع مرة أخرى لفظ "عين" للفضة، ثم وضع مرة ثالثة لفظ "العين" على الجاسوس، وهلم جرا، فنقول: اتحد اللفظ، والمعاني مختلفة، والوضع متعدد. 

وهذا الفرق بين المشترك المعنوي والمشترك اللفظي؛ لأن المشترك اللفظي: اللفظ متحد، والمعنى في المشترك المعنوي متحد، والوضع متحد، "ما اتحد لفظه ومعناه ووضعه"، هذا مشترك معنوي؛ كـ "الإنسان"، معناه حيوان ناطق، نقول: حيوان ناطق: هذا مشترك اشتراكا معنويا، فدلّ لفظ "إنسان" على حيوان ناطق، فيوجد في "زيد" و "عمرو" و "خالد"، إلى آخره، اللفظ واحد، وهو "إنسان"، فنقول: "زيد إنسان"، و "عمرو إنسان"، و "خالد إنسان"، اللفظ واحد، والمعنى واحد، وهو كونه "حيوان ناطق"، والوضع واحد؛ يعني وُضع لفظ إنسان مرة واحدة. 

إذًا نقول: الفرق بين المشترك المعنوي والمشترك اللفظي: 

** أن المشترك المعنوي: اتحد لفظه، ومعناه، ووضعه، كلها متحدة.

** والمشترك اللفظي: ما اتحد لفظه، وتعدد معناه ووضعه.

كل لفظ مشترك كـ "القرء"، وُضع مرة دالا على الطهر، ووضع مرة دالا على الحيض، فحينئذ إذا أطلق لفظ "قرء"، نقول: هذا مشترك؛ لأن اللفظ واحد، مسماه الطهر مرة، ومسماه الحيض مرة أخرى، واللفظ واحد، والمعنى متعدد؛ الذي هو الحيض والطهر. 

هل الوضع واحد؟ وُضع مرة واحدة؟ دفعة واحدة للمعنيين؟ 

لا، لكل معنى وُضع له وضع خاص، هذا هو المشترك.
*
(3)* *(بأصل الوضع)**:*

ما مراده بأصل الوضع؟ 

أراد به أن التعدد مع اتحاد اللفظ قد يكون بالنقل؛ كـ "الأعلام"، وقد يكون بالمجاز؛ كـ "الحقيقة مع المجاز"، فحينئذ نقول: "الأسد" له معنيان: الحيوان المفترس والرجل الشجاع، لكن لا بأصل الوضع، وإنما وُضع أصلا دالا على الحيوان المفترس، ثم استُعمل ثانيا في الرجل الشجاع، إذًا التعدد هنا ليس بأصل الوضع. 

كذلك الأعلام المختلفة، الأعلام أو الأسماء المنقولة؛ "فَضْل": مصدر وُضع للدلالة على الزيادة في أصل، سُمي رجل بـ "فضل"،  صار عَلَما، اتحد لفظه، وتعددت معانيه. 

هل تعدد الوضع؟ 

لا، هذا منقول، فحينئذ الأسماء المنقولة تشترك مع المشترك في قدر مشترك، وهو اتحاد اللفظ وتعدد المعنى، فالرجل الذي يُسمى بـ "فضل"، لو سميت رجلا بـ "فضل"، نقول: وُجد فيه قيدان من المشترك، وهو اتحاد اللفظ، تقول: "هذا فضل الله"، هذا له معنى خاص، وتقول: "جاء فضل"، هذا اسم، إذًا اتحد اللفظ، وتعدد المعنى، "فضل الله" ليس هو عين ذات المشخصة، فحينئذ تعدد المعنى، لكن ليس بأصل الوضع، وإنما بالنقل. 

والشرط في الاشتراك أن يكون اللفظ متحدا، والمعنى متعددا، والوضع متعددا، لا بد من هذا. 

فقوله: (*بأصل الوضع*): يعني لا بنقل ولا بمجاز، فأخرج الأسماء المنقولة والمجاز.
*
(4)* *(كالعين، والقرء)**:*

كـ "العين"، و "القرء"، مثّل بمثالين، هل نستطيع أن نأخذ فائدة من المثالين؟ لمَ كرر؟ 

النحاة الأصل عندهم: أنه لا يكرر المثال إلا لفائدة زائدة ليست موجودة في الأولى، وهنا هل يمكن أن نأخذ فائدة؟ 

إذًا قوله: *(وتعددت معانيه):* نوعان: تعددت معانيه مع التضاد، وتعددت معانيه مع الاختلاف، التضاد يعني لا يمكن الجمع بينهما، حينئذ لو قيل: {ثلاثة قروء}، لا يمكن أن يُجمع؛ يكون الحكم مرتبا على "القروء" وهي كما هي؛ المراد به الطهر والحيض؛ لأنهما ضدان، إذا كانت المرأة طاهرة فهي غير حائض، وإذا كانت حائضا فهي غير طاهرة، متلازمان، لا يمكن أن يجتمعا مرة واحدة. 

لكن لو قال: "عندي عين"، يمكن أن تجتمع المعاني المختلفة كلها؛ لأنها ليست متضادة، هذا هو الأصح، وهو دليل الجمهور في تعميم فضل الصلاة في الحرم كله، قالوا: عُلِّق الحكم على المسجد الحرام بمائة ألف صلاة، والمسجد الحرام استُعمل في لغة الشرع في القرآن والسنة مرادا به الحرم كله، {سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِّنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الأَقْصَى}[الإسراء:1]، ويُطلق ويُراد به البيت؛ بيت الكعبة، ما يُسمى بمسجد الكعبة الذي هو مجاور له، فحينئذ إذا عُلّق حكم على المسجد الحرام؛ نقول: حملُه على الحرم كله، وحملُه على المجاور للكعبة؛ نقول: هذان معنيان مختلفان لا يتضادان، فحينئذ الأصح أن يُحمَل على المعنيين؛ فيُقال: الصلاة في الحرم المكي بمعنى الحرم كله بمائة ألف صلاة؛ لأن الحكم المعلّق على لفظ مشترك يُحمَل على كل المعاني، وهذا مذهب الشافعي والأكثر.

فإذا قيل: جاء في حديث جابر «إلا مسجد الكعبة»، فما الجواب؟

الجواب: أن الكعبة في الشرع اسم من أسماء مكة، {جَعَلَ اللّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِّلنَّاسِ}[المائدة97]، {هَدْيًا بَالِغَ الْكَعْبَةِ}[المائدة95]، أُطلقت الكعبة مرادا بها الحرم؛ فحينئذ قال: «إلا مسجد الكعبة»؛ يعني إلا مسجد مكة، نكرة مضاف إلى معرفة فيعم، فصار هذا دليلا آخر من جهة أخرى.
*
(5)* *(والمختار للفاعل والمفعول)**:*

*(والمختار)*: أراد به التصريف في اللفظ، *(مختار):* الألف هذه منقلبة عن ياء، فإذا كانت منقلبة عن ياء؛ حينئذ لا بد أن تكون مُحركة؛ لأن الألف إذا كانت منقلبة عن ياء شرط القلب تحركها، وتحركها إما بفتح أو كسر، فإذا فُتحت تغير المعنى وصار: "مُختَيَرٌ" اسم مفعول، وإذا كُسرت تغير المعنى فصار "مُختِيِّرٌ" الذي هو اسم الفاعل، فحينئذ صار إبهام، صار إجمال، صار عدم تعيين، فدلّ لفظ "المختار" على معنيين؛ تردد بين معنيين محتملين، هل المراد به اسم الفاعل؟ أو المراد به اسم المفعول؟

إذًا "القَرءُ" و "العين" من حيث الدلالة، الاشتراك وقع في دلالة اللفظ، والإجمال وقع من جهة الاشتراك. 

وأما في "المختار" فهو من جهة التصريف اللفظي، لذلك قال: 
*
(والمختار للفاعل والمفعول)*. 

(*للفاعل*): يعني لاسم الفاعل. 

*(وللمفعول)*: يعني لاسم المفعول. 

فإذا قيل: "زيد مختار" صار فيه إجمال، لا ندري، هل زيد اختير من غيره أو هو مختار؟ هل هو الذي اختار أو الذي اختير؟ 
المعنى يحتمل، لا بد من قرينة خارجة، فلذلك لو قيل: "زيد مختار من كذا"، اسم مفعول، "زيد مختار لكذا"، صار اسم فاعل، فلا بد من قرينة تعين المراد. 

{وَلاَ يُضَآرَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلاَ شَهِيدٌ}[البقرة282]، {يُضَارَّ} هل هو مبني للفاعل أو مبني للمفعول؟ هل هو "يُضارِر" أو "يُضارَر" بفتح الراء الأولى أم بكسرها؟ 

إن كانت بفتح الراء الأولى حينئذ {وَلاَ يُضَآرَّ كَاتِبٌ}؛ صار "كاتب" نائب فاعل. 

وإذا كان "يُضارِر"؛ صار "كاتب" فاعلا، فيختلف المعنى؛ لكن المرجّح أنه اسم فاعل؛ لأنه قال: {وَإِن تَفْعَلُواْ فَإِنَّهُ فُسُوقٌ بِكُمْ}، وهذا خطاب للشهداء، فهو أولى أن يُجعَل اسم فاعل.

*(6)* *(والواو للعطف والابتداء)**:*

كما وقع الإجمال في الاسم المشترك، ومن جهة التصريف في الأسماء "المختار"، كذلك يقع في الحرف. 

ومثاله:* (الواو):* الواو تأتي للعطف، وتأتي للابتداء، وقد يحتمل اللفظ الواحد التركيب للابتداء، وأن تكون للعطف، حينئذ يقع الإجمال. 

{وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلاَّ اللّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ}[آل عمران7]، "الواو" فيها إجمال، هل هي للابتداء؛ فحينئذ تكون الجملة مستأنفة، ويكون الراسخون في العلم لا يعلمون المتشابه، وإنما استأثر الله به؟ أو تكون للعطف؛ فحينئذ {وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلاَّ اللّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ  } على حسب ما علمهم الرب -جل وعلا-؟

فالمعنى يختلف، فحينئذ نقول: وقع الإجمال في حرف. 

كذلك قوله تعالى: {فَتَيَمَّمُواْ صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُواْ بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُم مِّنْهُ} [المائدة6]، {مِن} هل هي للابتداء أو للتبعيض؟ 
يختلف الحكم، فيها إجمال، إذا كانت للابتداء معناه: ابتداء المسح من الصعيد الطيب، ولا يشترط فيه أن يعلق باليد تراب، وإذا كانت للتبعيض؛ فحينئذ لا بد أن يعلق باليد تراب، يختلف المعنى، والواو للعطف والابتداء. 

وأما الفعل؛ كقوله تعالى: {وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا عَسْعَسَ}[التكوير17]، {عَسْعَسَ}، هذا فعل يُطلق بمعنى أقبل وأدبر، والإقبال والإدبار متضادان.

----------


## محمود الجيزي

والله لقد كتبت بقلمك ما يفيد الطلاب، ويحل المشكلات الصعاب، ويفجر من ينابيع العلم مشاربها العذاب،،
(بِأَيّ لِسَان أَو بِأَيّ بلاغـة أَقْْضِي ..... حــقــوقـا مــــــــــــن فــروضـــك لَازِمَــة)
(فدم وَاحِد الْآحَاد فِي كل غِبْطَة ... وَلَا بَرحت عين الردى عَنْك نَائِمَة)

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

الشيخ محمود الجيزي، حياك الله وبيّاك، ولكن لا طاقة لي بهذه الفتكات الخطابية، واللمعات البيانية التي تغمرونا بها، غفر الله لنا ولكم، وجعلنا وإياكم من المقبولين المخلصين.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المجمل:

ما اختلف في اعتباره من المجمل:

[المتن]:

[ومنه عند القاضي وبعض المتكلمين: *{*حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ*}* و*{*حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَهَاتُكُمْ*}* لتردده بين الأكل، والبيع، واللمس، والنظر. وهو مُخَصَّصٌ بالعرف في الأكل والوطء فليس منه*(1)*].

[الشرح]:

*(1)* بيّن لك حقيقة المجمل، وبيّن لك أنه يقع في الاسم، وفي الحرف، وكذلك الفعل، وحكمه -كان ينبغي أن يُذكر -: وجوب التوقف حتى يرد دليل يُبين المراد. 

ثم ذكر بعض ما وقع فيه نزاع، هل هو من قبيل المجمل أو لا؟ 

والأصح أنه ليس من قبيل المجمل؛ لأن المجمل إذا صار من الاستنباطات والمعاني، والفهوم تختلف، فحينئذ تختلف أحكام المجتهدين هل هذا مجمل أو لا؟ فبضعهم يرى أنه مجمل، وبعضهم يرى أنه غير مجمل.

من ذلك -مما اختُلف فيه، والأصح أنه غير مُجمَل- عند القاضي وبعض المتكلمين: {حُرِّمت عليكم المَيْتَةُ}، و {حُرِّمت عليكم أمهاتكم}، هذا سبق الإشارة إليه؛ أن الحكم الشرعي متعلقه فعل المكلف الذي هو صفة المكلف، هو الذي يتعلق به التحريم، والإيجاب، والندب، والكراهة، والإباحة، لكن الذوات (عين الشيء) لا يتعلق بها تحريم. 

{حُرِّمت عليكم المَيْتَةُ}، الميتة حرام،  قالوا: {حُرِّمت عليكم المَيْتَةُ}، هنا فيه إجمال، هل حُرم علينا بيعها؟ لمسها؟ النظر إليها؟ الأكل منها؟ 

محتمل، هذا، أو ذاك، أو ذاك، كلها أحكام، وهي متساوية، فوقع الإجمال. 

{حُرِّمت عليكم أمهاتكم}، هل الحرام الوطء؟ أو اللمس؟ أو النظر؟ 

قالوا: هذه احتمالات، وكلها متساوية، وإنما يُقدَّر هنا فعل {حُرِّمت عليكم المَيْتَةُ}؛ أكلها، هذا فعل من أوصاف المكلفين، أو لمسها، أو النظر إليها، أو بيعها، إذًا لا بد أن يتعلق الحكم {حُرمت} بفعل للمكلف يتعلق بالميتة، كذلك {حُرِّمت عليكم أمهاتكم}، لا بد أن يُعلَق الحكم {حُرمت} بصفة للمكلف باعتبار الأمهات، النظر إليها حرام، أو لمسها، أو تقبيلها، أو وطؤها، كلها أحكام متساوية ولا مُرجح لأحدهم على الآخر فوقع إجمال، هكذا قال القاضي وبعض المتكلمين. 
*
(لتردده)*: وقع التردد كما قال هناك الفتوحي: "ما تردد بين محتملين"، وهنا تردد بين محتلمين فأكثر على السواء ولا مُرجح، لتردده في الميتة بين الأكل والبيع، الأكل والبيع يتعلق بالميتة، والُّلمس والنظر هذا في شأن الأمهات، لكن يرد أيضا الوطء. 

والجواب: لا نسلم أن قوله جل وعلا: {حُرِّمت عليكم المَيْتَةُ} و {حُرِّمت عليكم أمهاتكم} من المجمل، ولا نسلِّم أيضا بأنه لا مُرجح، لو وجد الاحتمال نعم، لكن نقول: ثَمّ مرجح ومخصص، وهو العرف على ما ذكره المصنف، فإن القاعدة العامة في الشرع: أن الحكم المضاف إلى العين [إلى الذات التي هي ليست بفعل المكلف] ينصرف لغة وعرفا إلى ما أُعدت له هذه العين وما كان اللائق بها. 

فحينئذ إذا حُرمت الميتة، ومعلوم أنها مُحرمة لنجاستها، ما الذي حُرّم؟ النظر إليها؟ شمها؟ 

نقول: لا، بل أكلها؛ ولذلك قال: 
*
(وهو مخصص بالعرف في الأكل):* يعني في شأن الميتة*.*
*
(والوطء):* يعني  في شأن الأم*.* 
*
(فليس منه)*: إذا كان مخصصا فلا إجمال. 

متى يكون الإجمال؟ 

إذا وقع تردد بين المحتملين مع السواء ولا مرجح. 

أول ما تقرأ الآية: {حُرِّمت عليكم المَيْتَةُ} نعلم أن المحرم هو أكلها، فحينئذ هذا التخصيص جاء من جهة العرف واللغة، وهذا المقصود بالنظر للآية ذاتها، ليس بمجموع الأدلة؛ يعني {حُرِّمت عليكم المَيْتَةُ} دون أن تقرأ بقية الآيات أو بقية النصوص من السنة، وإنما يُنظَر للنص نفسه هل هذا مجمل أو لا؟ 

ليس بمجمل؛ لأن الشرع خاطب المكلفين بأعرافهم، بما يعرفون، فحينئذ صار العرف مخصصا.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع ما اختلف في اعتباره من المجمل:

[المتن]:

[وعند الحنفية [منه] قوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «لا صلاة إلا بطهور» ، والمراد نفي حكمه؛ لامتناع نفي صورته*(1)*، وليس حكم أولى من حكم، فتتعين الصورة الشرعية، فلا يكون منه*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وعند الحنفية منه):* أي من المجمل قوله -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-: «لا صلاة إلا بطهور»، و «لا صلاة إلا بفاتحة الكتاب»، و «لا وضوء إلا بـ بسم الله»، كل نص ورد فيه تسليط النفي على حقيقة شرعية فهو مجمل عند الأحناف، لماذا؟ ما وجه الإجمال؟ 

(قوله -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-: «لا صلاة إلا بطهور»): لأن "لا صلاة" إما أن يُحمل على الصلاة الحقيقة، أو على حكمها، هكذا قال الأحناف، إما أن يُحمل على الصلاة الحقيقة؛ بمعنى وجودها الفعلي لا الوجود الشرعي، وهذا لا يمكن؛ لجواز وجود صلاة من مُحدِث، فإذا وقعت الصلاة من المحدِث قالوا: وُجدت الصلاة، والنبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- يقول: «لا صلاة إلا بطهور»، إذًا لا يمكن أن نحمل النص هنا على الصلاة الموجودة بالفعل ولا تُقيد بالشرع، ليست الصلاة الشرعية، وإنما الصلاة من حيث هي الصلاة، أو إلى حكمها؛ حكم الصلاة، وحينئذ يقع الإجمال، وهو أن حكم الصلاة هنا إما الصحة، وإما الإجزاء، وإما الكمال، وإما القبول، «لا صلاة إلا بطهور»، لا صلاة مُجزئة، لا صلاة مقبولة، لا صلاة كاملة، لا صلاة صحيحة، هذه أربعة احتمالات على السواء، وليس حكم أولى من حكم، فوقع الإجمال، هذا وجه الإجمال عند الأحناف. 

ومثله: كل نص سُلِّط فيه النفي على حقيقة شرعية؛ "لا صلاة"، "لا إيمان"، "لا وضوء" .. إلى آخره، كل نفي سُلّط على حقيقة شرعية قالوا: يحتمل أحد أمرين: إما الوجود لذلك المنفي، وهذا متعذر باطل؛ لأنه يوجد صلاة من مُحدث، فوجدت الصلاة، والنبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- نفى الصلاة، فكيف وُجدت؟! لا يمكن أن ينفي النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- شيئا ثم يُوجد، وقد وُجدت صلاة المحدث، إذًا هذا باطل. 

ذهبوا إلى الأمر الثاني، وهو حكم الصلاة، قالوا: الحكم هذا يحتمل أربعة احتمالات: 

الصحة، الإجزاء، القبول، الكمال، فحينئذ ما الذي نقدره في النص؟ 

لا صلاة صحيحة بغير طهور. 

لا صلاة مُجزئة بغير طهور. 

لا صلاة كاملة. 

لا صلاة مقبولة. 

فاستوت الأحكام، هل أحد هذه الأحكام أولى بالتقدير من الآخر؟ 

قالوا: لا، إذًا وقع الإجمال. 

لذلك قال: *(*وعند الحنفية منه*)*: من المجمل. 

(قوله -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-: «لا صلاة إلا بطهور»): ليس هذا النص فقط، بل كل نص يشابهه، والمراد على فهم الأحناف نفي حكمه، وليس نفي صورته؛ لوجود صلاة مُحدث، فلما وُجدت الصلاة من المحدث امتنع نفي صورة الفعل، فحينئذ لم يبقَ عندنا إلا الحكم؛ لذلك قال:
*
(والمراد)*: يعني  من النص. 
*
(نفي حكمه؛ لامتناع نفي صورته):* التي هي الفعل.
*
(2)* *(وليس حكم أولى من حكم؛ فتتعين الصورة الشرعية، فلا يكون منه)**:*

(*وليس حكم أولى من حكم*): فوقع الإجمال؛ فحصل في النص تردد بين محتملين فأكثر على السواء، فنطلب المرجح. 

قال المصنف ردًا على هذا القول: 
*
(فتتعين الصورة الشرعية)*: فتتعين، الفاء هنا دالة على أن المقدمة محذوفة، كأنه قال: قلنا: ليس ذاك من المجمل، وهذا حق؛ لأن المراد ليس حقيقة الفعل من حيث هو؛ بل الشرع، إذا تكلم بحقيقة شرعية حُمِل اللفظ على مراده هو، لا على مراد غيره، ولذلك سبق أن التفريق بين الحقائق اللغوية والشرعية والعرفية فائدته أن الشارع -ولذلك قال: (ويتعين باللافظ)- إذا نطق وتكلم بالصلاة حملنا الصلاة على مفهومه في الشرع، ولا نحمله على مفهوم الصلاة في اللغة، ولا في العرف، فحينئذ إذا قال: "لا صلاة"؛ أي لا صلاة شرعية، وحينئذ إذا نُفيت الصلاة الشرعية؛ إما لفوات ركن أو شرط، أو وجود مانع، وأما الفعل نفسه فلا يُلتَفت إليه، فلذلك لو صلى بلا وضوء نقول: لم يصلّ، إذًا كيف يُنفى هذا الفعل ولم تقع الصلاة أصلا؟ 

ولذلك صح النفي في قول المصطفى -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- للمسيء في صلاته: «إنك لم تصل»، هذا النفي للصلاة الشرعية، وهو قام وركع، قال: "لا أُحسن إلا هذا يا رسول الله"، المنفي الصلاة الشرعية، والذي وُجد ليست بصلاة شرعية. 

الأحناف فهموا النص بما فعله المسيء، قالوا: «لا صلاة»، إذًا الصلاة: الفعل (الصورة)، نقول: لا، النفي المسلَّط على الحقيقة الشرعية يُحمَل على صورتها الشرعية لا الفعل من حيث هو، فلو قام وركع وسجد من العشاء إلى الفجر، ولم يقرأ الفاتحة، نقول: ليست بصلاة شرعية لفوات ركن. لذلك قال هنا:
*
(فتتعين الصورة الشرعية):* يعني الحديث وما شاكله ليس مجملا؛ فتتعين الصورة الشرعية، ولا نحتاج إلى إضمار حكم؛ لأن حرف النفي إذا سُلِّط على حقيقة شرعية حُمل على الصورة الشرعية. 

فحينئذ «لا صلاة»؛ أي لا صلاة مُعتدا بها شرعا إلا بطهور. 

«لا صيام لمن لم يُبيت الصيام»، نقول: لا صيام شرعيًا، لا يُعتد به شرعًا، فوجوده وعدمه سواء، ولا نلتفت إلى الوجود الفعلي الخارج عن حدود الشرع، فهذا ليس من المجمل.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع أقسام اللفظ من حيث الدلالة:

المبيَّن وتعريفه:

[المتن]:

[ويقابل المجملَ (المبيَّنُ)*(1)*، وهو المُخْرَجُ من حَيِّزِ الإشكال إلى الوضوح*(2)*، والمُخْرِجُ هو المبيِّن*(3)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ويقابل المجملَ المبيَّنُ)**:*

شرع في بيان المُبيَّن، قال: *(ويقابل المجملَ المبينُ)*.
*
(المبين):* اسم مفعول بُيِّن يُبيَّن فهو مُبيَّن، وهو لغة: الموضَح والمظهَر والمفسَّر، فهو حينئذ يقابل المجمل، المجمل: مُبهَم، والمُبيّن: 
مُوَضَح ومُفَسَر، إذًا قابله؛ لذلك قال: *(ويقابل المجمل المبين)*. 

والمبين اصطلاحا: ما فُهِم منه عند الإطلاق معنى معين بأصل الوضع، أو بعد البيان. 
*
"ما"*: لفظ. 

"*فُهم*": أدرك، الفهم إدراك معنى الكلام، فُهم منه عند الإطلاق معنًى معين فأخرج المجمل؛ لأنه يقابله. 
*
(بأصل الوضع أو بعد البيان)*: قسّم لك المبين إلى قسمين: 

الأول: مُبين ابتداء،لم يقع فيه إشكال ثم بُيِّن، وهذا كثير في الشرع، هذا مبين ابتداءً بأصل الوضع، تقول: "أرض"، و "سماء"، هل هو مثل "قرء"، و "عين"؟ ليس مثله، "أرض"، و "سماء" واضح، بيّن، مفسَّر بأصل الوضع. 

الثاني: (*بعد البيان*)؛ كأن يقول: {ثلاثة قروء}، ثم يأتي دليل خارجي فيُعَين أن المراد به الأطهار أو الحِيَض.
*
(2)* *(وهو المُخْرَجُ من حَيِّزِ الإشكال إلى الوضوح)**:*

هذا إذا أردنا المعنى العام للحد، نقول: هذا يتعين أن يكون المراد به النوع الثاني لا الأول؛ لأن المبيَّن -كما ذكرنا- قسمان: ما كان بأصل الوضع ابتداء، وما كان بعد البيان. 

هذا الحد: (*المُخرَج من حيز الإشكال*)؛ إذًا وقع فيه إشكال، وقع فيه خفاء، فجاء المُبيِّن فوضحه وكشف معناه، إذًا يختص هذا الحد بالنوع الثاني، هذا أول اعتراض على هذا الحد. 
*
(المُخْرَج من حيز الإشكال):* يعني من صفة وحال الإشكال، والمراد به خفاء المعنى المراد من اللفظ، يُطلق اللفظ مشتركا بين معنيين متضادين، ثم يأتي دليل خارجي. 

فنقول: {ثلاثة قروء} المراد بها الحِيَض، {قروء} مُبيَّن؛ لأنه كان مُشكلا، فيه نوع خفاء لا يُعرف هل المراد به الأطهار أو الحيض؟ 
فجاء دليل خارجي فعيّن أن المراد به الحيض مثلا؛ فصار {ثلاثة قروء} مُبيَّنا، إذًا أُخرج من حيز الإشكال إلى الوضوح بدليل خارجي. 

لكن *(حيز)* هذا فيه نوع إشكال؛ لأن الحيز هو الفراغ المتوهَّم الذي يشغله شيء، أمر حسي، والتبيين هذا أمر معنوي، فكيف يُقال: إن المُبيَّن هذا "في حيز الإشكال"، كما يُقال: "في حيز العدم"؟ 

إذا كان الشيء في حيز العدم، العدم هذا أمر معنوي وليس بشيء، فحينئذ لا يكون له حيز، والحيز يختص بالمحسوسات، الحيز الأصل فيه الفراغ المتوهَّم الذي يشغله شيء، والتبيين معنوي، والمعنى لا يُوصَف بالاستقرار في الحيز كما لا يُقال: "في حيز العدم".
*
(3)* *(والمُخْرِجُ هو المبيِّن)**:
*
بالكسر، والمراد به الشارع، ويطلق على الدليل الذي حصل به البيان؛ يعني الدليل المبيِّن.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المبيَّن: 

ما يطلق عليه لفظ البيان:

[المتن]:

[والإخراج هو البيان*(1)*، وقد يسمى الدليل بيانا*(2)*، ويختص بالمجمل*(3)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(والإخراج هو البيان)**:*

إذًا عندنا مُبيَّن، وعندنا مُبيِّن، وعندنا بيان. 

مُبيَّن: هو المخْرَج.

مُبيِّن: الدليل الذي جاء وعيّن أحد المعنيين. 

البيان: الإخراج، الذي هو فعل الفاعل، فـ "البيان" اسم مصدر، بيَّن: تبيانا وبيانا، تبيان: مصدره، وبيان: اسم مصدر له، ويُطلق على التبيين، وهو فعل المبيِّن؛ فعل الفاعل، فـ "البيان" حينئذ: إخراج وإظهار المعنى للسامع وإيضاحه.
*
(2)* *(وقد يسمى الدليل بيانا)**:*

يعني "البيان" يُطلق ويُراد به التبيين؛ فعل الفاعل، ويُطلق ويُراد به الدليل نفسه، ويُسمى بيانا.
*
(3)* *(ويختص بالمجمل)**:
*
على الحد الذي ذكره المصنف: *(المُخْرَج من حيز الإشكال إلى الوضوح)* يختص بالمجمل. 

*(ويختص)*: أي المبين بالمجمل، والأصح أنه عام يشمل المجمل وغيره، ولذلك قال الغزالي -كما ذكره المحشِّي هنا-: "وليس من شرط المبيَّن أن يكون بيانا لمشْكِل؛ لأن النصوص المعرِبة عن الأحكام ابتداء بيان". ولهذا صار هذا الحد فاسدا.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المبيَّن: 

ليس من شرط البيان علم المكلفين به:

[المتن]:

[وحصول العلم للمخاطب ليس بشرط*(1)*].

[الشرح]: 
*
(1)* *(وحصول العلم للمخاطَب ليس بشرط)**:*

هل لا بد أن البيان يعلمه كل قارئ لآية أو نص حتى يسمى بيانا؟ 

لا؛ لذا قال: 
*
(وحصول العلم للمخاطب)*: يعني بالبيان. 
*
(ليس بشرط)*، لماذا؟ 
.
لأنه يجوز أن يجهله البعض، ولذلك لما تُوفي النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- جاءت فاطمة والعباس إلى أبي بكر -رضي الله عنه- يطلبان الإرث استدلالا بقوله تعالى: {يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ}[النساء11]، فأخرج لهم المبيِّن المخصِّص: «ما تركناه صدقة»، إذًا لا يُشترط حصول العلم للمخاطب بالبيان، بل قد يجهله البعض، ويعلمه الآخرون.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المبيَّن: 

بم يحصل البيان؟

[المتن]:

[ويكون*(1)* بالكلام*(2)*، والكتابة*(3)*، وبالإشارة*(4)*، وبالفعل*(5)*، وبالتقرير*(6)*، وبكل مُقَيِّدٍ شرعي*(7)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ويكون)**:*

بماذا يحصل البيان؟ إذا وقع عندنا إجمال، ما هو المبيِّن؟ ما هو الدليل؟  

قال: يتنوع.
*
(2)* *(بالكلام)**:*

يعني بالقول؛ كما في قوله -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-: «فيما سقت السماء العُشر» هذا مبيِّنٌ لقوله جل وعلا: {وَآتُواْ الزَّكَاةَ}، {وآتُواْ الزَّكَاةَ}، هذا فيه إجمال، من هم أصحاب الزكاة؟ في أي شيء؟ ما هي المقادير؟ ما هي النصابات؟ إلى آخره، كل ما يتعلق بكتاب الزكاة كله شارح لقوله: {وآتُواْ الزَّكَاةَ}. 

كذلك: {وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ}، الصلاة لها شروط، ولها أركان، ولها واجبات، كل ما يتعلق بكتاب الطهارة فهو مُبيِّن للصلاة. 
*
(3)* *(والكتابة)**:*

كتب النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- إلى عماله مقادير الزكاة .. إلى آخره.
*
(4)* *(وبالإشارة)**:*
كما سُئل النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- عن الشهر لما آلى قال: «الشهر هكذا وهكذا»، وأشار بأصابعه العشر وقبض الإبهام في الثالثة؛ يعني تسعة وعشرين.
*
(5)* *(وبالفعل)**:*

كما في قوله -جل وعلا-: {وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ}، وقع بيان الصلاة بفعل النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-. 

قوله -تعالى-:{وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ}[آل عمران97]، وقع بيان المناسك بالفعل.
*
(6)* *(وبالتقرير)**:*

إذا أقر غيرَه دلّ على الجواز؛ كما في سؤال الجارية «أين الله؟» قالت: في السماء، سكت -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-، هذا يدل على جواز هذا القول، وهذا بيان.
*
(7)* *(وبكل مُقَيّدٍ شرعي)**:*

قاعدة عامة: كل ما يثبت به حكم شرعي يحصل به البيان، فإذا سكت، أو ترك؛ مثلوا بالترك هنا كترك بعض الأشياء يدل على عدم الوجوب؛ مثلا {وَأَشْهِدُوْاْ إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ}[البقرة282]، {أشهدوا}: هذا فعل أمر يقتضي الوجوب، ترك النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- الإشهاد في بعض الأحيان؛ فدل على عدم وجوب الإشهاد، إذًا الترك يكون دليلا وبيانا على عدم الوجوب.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المبيَّن: 

تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة:

[المتن]:

[ولا يجوز تأخيره عن وقت الحاجة*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* يعني تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة؛ يعني وقت وجوب العمل بالخطاب؛ لو قيل: "صلوا الظهر"، أَمَرَ، وصلاة الظهر هذه مجملة، ما هي صلاة الظهر؟ هكذا من اللفظ لا تُدرَك، لا بد من بيان، فإذا قال: "صلوا الظهر" أو "أُمروا بصلاة الظهر"، هل يجوز تأخير بيان حقيقة الصلاة من شروط وأركان إلى أن يأتي وقت الصلاة وينتهي أم لا بد أن يكون سابقا؟ 

لا بد أن يكون سابقا؛ ولذلك انعقد الإجماع على أنه لم يقع تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة؛ بحيث إنه لا يُبين صلاة الظهر إلا بعد خروج وقت الظهر، هذا لا يجوز؛ لأن المكلَّف مطالب بالامتثال والأداء، وسبق أن من شرط التكليف أو المكلَّف به أن يكون معلوما، وإذا لم يكن معلوما كان من التكليف بما لا يُطاق، {لاَ يُكَلِّفُ اللّهُ نَفْسًا إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا}[البقرة286]، "إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم". 

لكن بعضهم جوّزه عقلا؛ بناء على أنه يجوز التكليف بالمحال. 

إذا تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة لا يجوز باتفاق، وهو غير واقع، والخلاف المذكور في كتب الأصول في الجواز العقلي.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المبيَّن: 

تأخير البيان إلى وقت الحاجة:

[المتن]:

[فأما إليها فجوّزه ابن حامد والقاضي، وأصحابه، وبعض الحنفية، وأكثر الشافعية، ومنعه أبو بكر عبد العزيز، والتميمي، والظاهرية، والمعتزلة*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(فأما إليها):* إلى وقت الحاجة، هذا وقع فيه نزاع؛ يعني أمر في الليل بصلاة الظهر، ثم لم يبين كيفية صلاة الظهر حتى جاء الزوال فبيّن، المسألة السابقة أخّره "عن" وقت الحاجة، هنا "إلى"، انظر الحروف تُغير، هذه المسألة فيها قولان: 
*
(فجوزه ابن حامد، والقاضي، وأصحابه، وبعض الحنفية، وأكثر الشافعية):* ورواية عن الإمام أحمد، وهو قول الجمهور؛ أنه جائز؛ يجوز أن يؤخر البيان إلى وقت الحاجة. 

قالوا: دليله قوله -جل وعلا-: {فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ. ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ} [القيامة18-19]، {فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ}؛ أي أنزلناه، {فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ. ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ}، هل وقع البيان بعد الإنزال مباشرة أو بتراخٍ؟ 

بتراخٍ. 

ما الدليل على أنه بتراخٍ؟ 

{ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ}. 

قوله تعالى: {وَاعْلَمُواْ أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُم مِّن شَيْءٍ فَأَنَّ لِلّهِ خُمُسَهُ وَلِلرَّسُولِ}[الأنفال41]، هذه الآية تدل على أن جميع الغنيمة لمن ذكروا في الآية، ثم بعد نزول الآية بيّن النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- أن من قتل قتيلا له عليه بينة فله سلبه، تخصيص، بيان، متى؟ 
وقت المعركة، وأن المراد بذي القربى بنو هاشم وبنو المطلب دون بني نوفل وعبد شمس، فأخّر النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- بيان ذلك إلى أن قسم الخُمُس، إذًا هو واقع. 
*
(ومنعه أبو بكر عبد العزيز):* هذا المعروف بغلام الخلال. 
*
(والتميمي، والظاهرية، والمعتزلة):* منعوا تأخير البيان إلى وقت الحاجة. 

قالوا: لأنه لو جاز تأخير البيان إلى وقت الحاجة؛ فإما أن يجوز إلى مدة معينة، أو إلى الأبد، ومسائل الأصول إذا دخل فيها المعتزلة فأصلها مبناها على العقل. 

الجمهور يقولون: {فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ}، جاءوا بدليل من الكتاب، ثم النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- قسم الخمس وذكر استثناءات.

هؤلاء يقولون: إما أن يُؤخَر إلى أمد معين (وقت معين)، أو إلى الأبد، أما الأول فباطل (إلى أمد معين)؛ لأنه تحكم، ولم يقل به أحد، وأما إلى الأبد؛ فلكونه يلزم عليه الخطاب بالمجمل بدون بيانه، قالوا: وهذا عبث وفساد. 

نقول: الجواب: لا تحكم بتأخير البيان إلى أمد معين، {وَاللّهُ يَحْكُمُ لاَ مُعَقِّبَ لحكمه}[الرعد41]، سمعنا وأطعنا، فإذا جاء لفظ مجمل، ثم بينه النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- بعده بوقت ووقع في السنة، ووقع في الشرع نقول: سمعنا وأطعنا، والعقل هذا لا مجال له في مثل هذه المسائل؛ ومذهب الجمهور هو الأصح.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

باب العام:

العام وتعريفه:

[المتن]:

[فإن دلّ على مفهومات أكثر من واحد مطلقا فعامّ*(1)*،  وقد حدّه قوم بأنه اللفظ المستغرق لما يصلح له*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(فإن دلّ على مفهومات أكثر من واحد مطلقا فعامّ)**:*

هذا شروع منه في ذكر العامّ، من المباحث المهمة عند الأصوليين العام والخاص، والمطلق والمقيد، كما أن النص والظاهر والمجمل والمبين من الأمور المهمة، وعمدة هذه المباحث: اللغة العربية؛ ولذلك يعبر عنها بأنها من مباحث "دلالات الألفاظ"، هذا أهم ما يُذكر في كتب الأصول، فمن فاتته اللغة فاته هذا القسم المهم، وإذا فاته هذا القسم المهم لا أدرك لا اللغة ولا الأصول، علوم مترابطة بعضها يخدم بعضا، والاعتكاف على علم مع التزهيد في الآخر هذه مصيبة الزمن الآن. 
*
(فإن دلّ على مفهومات أكثر من واحد مطلقا فعام):* العام اسم فاعل من عمَّ، وهو بمعنى شمل، فالعام حينئذ يكون بمعنى الشامل، والعموم بمعنى الشمول، هذا معناه في اللغة. 
*
(فإن دل اللفظ على مفهومات)*: مفهومات؛ يعني معانٍ، الأكثر على أن المفهوم بمعنى المعنى، المفهوم والماصدق والمعنى بمعنى واحد. 

*(أكثر من واحد):* ليشمل أقل ما يمكن أن يدلّ عليه اللفظ العام، وهو واحد أو اثنان، والتخصيص قد يأتي إلى واحد في غير الجمع كما سيأتي. 
*
(مطلقا)*: يقصد بلا حد معين، فحينئذ إذا دل اللفظ على مفهومات أكثر من واحد مطلقا بلا حصر (بلا عدد معين)، هذا هو العام، لو قيل: "أكرِم الطلاب"، "الطلاب" دل على مفهومات أكثر من واحد، هل له حد في الانتهاء؟ 

الجواب: لا، إذا هذا عام. 

"أكرم طلابا" بدون *"أل"*، قالوا: هذا دل على مفهومات أكثر من واحد، لكن بحد أو بدون حد؟ 

"أكرم الطلاب" هذا عام، فحينئذ يكون غير منتهٍ؛ من جهة النهاية، و "أكرم طلابا"، الجمع النكرة على الأصح أنه لا يعمّ، فحينئذ يكون من قبيل ما يصدق عليه أقل اللفظ، فيُحمَل على الثلاثة، إذًا له منتهى. 

فإذا قيل لك: "أكرم طلابا"، أكرم ثلاثة وانتهيت. 

لكن لو قيل: "أكرم الطلاب" بـ *"أل"*، حينئذ لا بد أن تُكرم كلَّ فرد من أفراد الطلاب. 

الفرق بينهما: أن "الطلاب" عام دل على مفهومات أكثر من واحد، و"طلابا" هذا مطلق، والمطلق يُحمَل على أقل ما يصدق عليه اللفظ، وهو الثلاثة؛ لأن أقل الجمع ثلاثة. 

قال: *(فعام):* لكن هذا الحدّ الذي ذكره دخيل؛ يعني يمكن الاعتراض عليه. 
*
(2)* *(وقد حدّه قوم بأنه اللفظ المستغرق لما يصلح له)**:*

وهذا أجود مما ذكره أولا.
*
(اللفظ)*: يعني العام لا بد أن يكون لفظا، فحينئذ خرج المعنى، فالمعنى لا يوصف بكونه عاما حقيقة كما سيأتي، فالعامّ هذا من عوارض الألفاظ؛ يعني صفة للفظ، فخرج المعنى، وخرج الفعل؛ لأن الفعل ليس بلفظ، فحينئذ الفعل لا عموم له، وإنما العام والعموم يكون صفة للفظ، فكل ما ليس بلفظ -سواء كان معنى أو فعلا- فلا يوصف بكونه عاما. 
*
(المستغرق):* المستغرق المراد به المتناوِل، أو المستوعِب، أو المتسع، أو الشامل، إذًا ثَمّ شمول، وثم استغراق، لا بد أن يكون هذا اللفظ مستغرقا شاملا. 
*
(لما يصلح له)*: يعني لجميع الأفراد التي يصلح اللفظ لها بدون استثناء، فإذا قيل: "الطلاب"، هذا لفظ عام يشمل كل فرد فردٍ وُجد فيه هذه الصفة، وهو كونه طالبا للعلم، ولا يختص ببعض الأفراد دون بعض؛ يعني لجميع الأفراد باعتبار الوضع. 

لكن لا بد من زيادة قيد، *(بوضع واحد بلا حصر).* 

قوله: *(المستغرق):* المشهور أنه أخرج النكرة في سياق الإثبات؛ فإنها غير مستغرقة، وأخرج أيضا المطلق، المطلق قالوا: غير مستغرق؛ لأن المطلق لم يوضع للأفراد، وإنما وُضع للماهية من حيث هي، فوجودها في الخارج حينئذ تكون في ضمن أفرادها. 

إذًا *(اللفظ)*: جنس أخرج به المعنى والفعل، وأدخل كل لفظ. 
*
(المستغرق)*: أخرج النكرة في سياق الإثبات، فإنها لا تعم؛ كقولك: "أكرم رجلا"، يصدق على الواحد، و "أكرم رجالا"، فهذا يصدق على أقل جمع، وهو ثلاثة، وخرج المطلق؛ "أعتق رقبة"، "رقبة" مطلق وُضع للماهية من حيث هي لا باعتبار الفرد والوحدة في الخارج؛ يعني بقطع النظر عن فرد، فإن لوحظ الفرد فهو النكرة؛ لأن النكرة موضوعة للماهية في الذهن من حيث هي، لكن باعتبار وجودها في الخارج، وأما المطلق: فهو موضوع للماهية؛ للحقيقة الذهنية التي توجد في الذهن، لا باعتبار كونها في الخارج، لكن لا بد وأن توجد في الخارج، ووجودها في الخارج في ضمن أفرادها. 
*
(لما يصلح له)*: نقول: بوضعٍ واحدٍ احترازًا عن المشترك؛ لأن لفظ "العين" مستغرق لجميع ما يصلح له اللفظ، لكن الوضع فيه متعدد، أما "الطلاب" استغرق جميع الأفراد بوضع واحد؛ يعني دفعة واحدة.
*
(بلا حصر)*: أخرج أسماء العدد؛ فإنها ألفاظ مستغرقة لجميع ما يصلح لها بحسب وضع واحد، لكنها مع حصر، وشرط العام ألا يكون مع حصر، فإذا قلت: "عندي مائة ريال"، هذا مستغرق لجميع ما يصلح له، يصدق على الريال، والريالين، تسعة وتسعين، إلى المائة، فهو مستغرق لما يصلح له، وبوضع واحد، لكنه بحصر؛ له نهاية، وأما العام فلا نهاية له، كل ما حُدّ ابتداء وانتهاء؛ كأسماء الأعداد، فليس من العام، بل هو من الخاص.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع العام:

العام صفة للفظ:

[المتن]:

[وهو من عوارض الألفاظ، فهو حقيقة فيها مجاز في غيرها*(1)*، وأصله: الاستيعاب والاتساع*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وهو من عوارض الألفاظ):* بينا هذا، اتفقوا على أنه من عوارض الألفاظ؛ بمعنى أنه صفة من أوصاف اللفظ، فتقول: هذا لفظ عام، وأما المعاني هل يُقال: المعنى عام؟ 

اتفقوا على أنه يُطلق عليه أنه عام، وإنما الخلاف: هل إطلاق العموم على المعنى حقيقة أو مجازا؟ 

هذا محل الخلاف، والصحيح أنه مجاز؛ ولذلك جرى الاصطلاح عندهم أنهم إذا أرادوا اللفظ قالوا: "عامّ"، وإذا أرادوا المعنى قالوا: "أعمّ"، وإذا أرادوا اللفظ الخاص قالوا: "خاصّ"، وإذا أرادوا المعنى قالوا: "أخصّ"؛ كـ أفعل التفضيل، يقال للمعنى: أخص وأعم.

العام والخاص به اللفظ اتسم              ..................... 

الخاص والعام اتسم به اللفظ، هذا مجرد اصطلاح، وبعضهم يتجوّز فيطلق هذا على هذا. 

وأما "عمّ المطرُ" و "عمّ العطاءُ القبيلة"، نقول: هذا عموم معنوي، وهو مجاز؛ لأن الشرط في العام -الذي هو اللفظ، الذي معنا، العام الحقيقي- اتحاد الحكم (استواء الحكم). 

فإذا قيل: "أكرم الطلاب"، فحينئذ كل فرد من أفراد الطلاب لا بد وأن يناله شيء من الإكرام على السواء، لا بد أن يكون جميع الطلاب متساوين في الحكم، وهذا شرط في العام، وأما العموم المعنوي فلا، فإذا قيل: "عم المطرُ المدينة"، هل المطر ينزل في كل البوادي وفي كل المناطق على السواء؟ لا، هنا شديد، وهنا خفيف، بل هنا قد يأتي، وهنا لا يأتي. 

إذًا الشمول هنا والعموم ليسا على السواء، فانتفى شرط العام، وهو استواء الحكم، فلذلك إذا أُطلق العام على المعنى صار مجازا لا حقيقة، فهو حقيقة فيها؛ يعني في الألفاظ، مجاز في غيرها، وهو المعاني، وهذا هو الأصح.

وهو من عوارض المباني


وقيل للألفاظ والمعاني



*(2)* *(وأصله: الاستيعاب والاتساع)**:
*
أصل العام في اللغة: الاستيعاب والاتساع.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع العام:

ألفاظ العموم:

[المتن]:

[وألفاظه خمسة*(1)*: الاسم المحلّى بالألف واللام*(2)*، والمضاف إلى معرفة؛  كـ "عبد زيد"*(3)*، وأدوات الشرط كـ "مَنْ" فيمن يعقل، و "ما" فيما لا يعقل، و "أيّ" فيهما، و "أين" و "أيان" في المكان، و "متى" في الزمان*(4)*، و "كلّ" و "جميع"*(5)*، والنكرة في سياق النفي، كـ "لا رجل في الدار"*(6)*]. 

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وألفاظه خمسة)**:*

لا خلاف بين السلف أن العام له ألفاظ تدل على العموم، كما أن الأمر له لفظ، والنهي له لفظ؛ لأننا ذكرنا أن العام وكذلك الأمر والنهي ألفاظ منطوق بها. 

فحينئذ كيف يُقال: هل للعام لفظ يدل عليه أم لا؟ 

لا يتأتى هذا إلا على قول أهل البدع بكون الكلام نفسيا، وسيأتي بيانه في الأمر.

*(وألفاظه خمسة)*: بل أكثر من خمسة، وإنما تبع ابنَ قدامة هنا في ذكر الخمسة.
*
(2)* *(الاسم المحلّى بالألف واللام)**:*
*
(الاسم):* يشمل المفرد والجمع. 
*
(المحلى بالألف واللام):* يعني الذي دخلته اللام، لكن هل هي كل لام أم لام مخصوصة؟ 

نقول: لام مخصوصة، وهي اللام الاستغراقية التي تدل على الاستغراق، وهي كل لام صح حلول "كل" محلها، وصح الاستثناء من مدخولها. 

تقول: "أكرم الطلاب إلا زيدا"، "أكرم الطلاب"؛ أي كل الطلاب، أو كل طالب إلا زيدا، صح الاستثناء إذًا تكون "أل" هذه استغراقية؛ لصحة حلول لفظة كل محل "أل"، ويصح المعنى حقيقة لا مجازا. 

وكذلك الاستثناء من مدخولها، {إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ. إِلَّا} حصل الاستثناء؛ أي كل إنسان في خسر {إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا}، نقول: هذه "أل" استغراقية. 

وأما "أل" الجنسية التي تدل على الحقيقة، فهذه ليست من صيغ العموم، "الرجل خير من المرأة"، "الرجل"، هل كل رجل خير من كل امرأة؟ 

المراد جنس الرجل خير من جنس المرأة، وقد يكون بعض أفراد النسوة خير من كثير من الرجال. 

وأما "أل" العهدية فبحسب المعهود؛ إن كان المعهود جمعا فهي للعموم، وإن كان المعهود فردا خاصا فهي للخصوص، {إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ رَسُولًا شَاهِدًا عَلَيْكُمْ كَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ رَسُولًا. فَعَصَى فِرْعَوْنُ الرَّسُولَ}[المزمل15-16]، نقول: "أل" عهدية، والمعهود واحد خاص، فليست للعموم. 

{فَسَجَدَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ}[ص73]، الملائكة نقول: هم المأمورون، {وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ اسْجُدُواْ لآدَمَ}[البقرة34]، {فَسَجَدَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ} هذه "أل" العهدية، المعهود ما هو؟ مفرد أو جمع؟ جمع. 

إذًا "أل" العهدية فيها تفصيل، لا نقول: للعموم، ولا نقول: ليست للعموم، إن كان المعهود عاما فهي للعموم، وإن كان المعهود خاصا فحينئذ تكون خاصة. 

وأما الجنسية فمطلقا ليست للعموم. 

فحينئذ قوله: *(الاسم المحلى بالألف واللام)*: نقول: هذا فيه تفصيل، المراد بـ "أل" هنا الاستغراقية، {الزانية والزاني}، "أل" هذه ما نوعها؟ الحكم خاص أو عام؟ كل زان وزانية أو بعض الزناة؟ 

عام، كل زانية وكل زان. 

{السارق والسارقة}، نقول: "أل" هذه للعموم، ولها وجه آخر، ليست كونها استغراقية، وإنما كونها موصولية. 

وصفة صالحة صلة "أل"   ....................

والموصولات عموما كلها من صيغ العموم، فحينئذ لها جهتان.

{وإذا بلغ الأطفال}، يعني كل طفل.
*
(3)* *(والمضاف إلى معرفة، كـ عبد زيد)**:*

المضاف إلى معرفة سواء كان جمعا أو مفردا. 
*
(كـ "عبد زيد")*: هذا يعم، إذا كان عنده مائة عبد وقال: "أعتقت عبدي"، يعم؛ لأنه مفرد مضاف، قال تعالى: {وَإِن تَعُدُّواْ نِعْمَتَ اللّهِ لاَ تُحْصُوهَا}[إبراهيم34]، {نعمت الله}، نعمة واحدة أُضيفت للفظ الجلالة وهو أعرف المعارف؛ فحينئذ نقول: اكتسبت الشمول والعموم؛ {نِعْمَتَ الله}، نعم الله ليست واحدة، بل لا تحصى، إذًا المراد: وإن تعدوا نِعَم الله. 

من أين أخذنا هذا؟ 

من إضافة المفرد إلى المعرفة.

{يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ}[النساء11]، هذا عام، جمع مضاف إلى {أولادكم}، الكاف، وهو الضمير، حينئذ اكتسب العموم.

*(4)* *(وأدوات الشرط كـ(مَنْ) فيمن يعقل، و(ما) فيما لا يعقل، و(أيّ) فيهما، و(أين) و(أيان) في المكان، و(متى) في الزمان)**:*
*
(وأدوات الشرط):* لو قال: أسماء الشرط لكان أولى؛ لأن من أدوات الشرط ما لا يعم، وهو الحرف؛ كـ "إن"، و "إذ ما".

*(كـ "من:" فيمن يعقل)*: {ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجًا}، نقول: هذا عام، *"من"*: كل من وُصف بهذا الوصف ترتب عليه الحكم ذكرا كان أو أنثى، حرا كان أو عبدا إلى آخره. 

وكان الأولى أن يقال: فيمن يعلم؛ لأنها تطلق على الرب جل وعلا. 
*
(و "ما" فيما لا يعقل):* والأولى أن يقال: فيما لا يعلم؛ لأنها تطلق على الله جل وعلا، {وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله}، {وما}: يعني أي فعل تفعلوه قلّ أو كثر يعلمه الله، ظاهرا أو باطنا يعلمه الله، إذا فيها عموم. 
*
(و "أيّ" فيهما):* في العاقل وفي غيره، والأولى أن يقول: فيمن يعلم وفي غيره، {أيًا ما تدعوا فله الأسماء الحسنى}، {قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادةً قُلِ اللّهِ}، إذًا تطلق "أيّ" مرادا بها الله جل وعلا، وتطلق "من"، وتطلق "ما"، فحينئذ يُقال: فيمن يعلم؛ لأن الله جل وعلا لا يوصف بكونه عاقلا؛ لأن الصفات توقيفية، موردها السمع.

«أيما امرأة نكحت بغير إذن وليها فنكاحها باطل»، {أَيَّمَا الْأَجَلَيْنِ قَضَيْتُ فَلَا عُدْوَانَ}، {أيما الأجلين}؛ يعني أي أجلين، هنا قد يقول: المثنى، نقول: {أيما الأجلين}: أي عامين، غير محددة، فحصل العموم، حصل الشمول، لم يُعين عامين أجلين محددين. 
*
(و "أين" و "أيان" في المكان)*: "أين" للمكان، {فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله}، أفادت العموم، {أينما تكونوا يُدرككم الموت}، و "أيان" في المكان كما يقول المصنف هنا، لعله سهو؛ لأن "أيان" للزمن، وليست للمكان، "أيان تذهب أذهب معك".  
*
(و "متى" في الزمان)*: متى تذهب أذهب، إذًا تفيد العموم، كل أدوات الشرط الأسماء تفيد العموم.
*
(5)* *(و(كلّ) و(جميع))**:*
"كل" هذه أم الباب. 

صيغُه كلٌّ أو الجميع             ....................

"كل" أم الباب، ولذلك تضاف إلى المعرفة، وتضاف إلى النكرة، بخلاف "جميع"، فإنها لا تضاف إلا إلى المعرفة، {كل نفس ذائقة الموت}، ذوق الموت ثابت لكل فرد فرد من أفراد النفس، فحصل العموم، {كل نفس ذائقة الموت}، {وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون}.

*(6)* *(والنكرة في سياق النفي، كـ "لا رجل في الدار")**:*
*
(والنكرة في سياق النفي)*: النفي المراد به هنا سواء كان مسلّطا على النكرة مباشرة أم على عاملها. 
*
(كـ "لا رجل")*: دخل النافي هنا على "رجل"، على النكرة مباشرة، "ما قام أحد"، دخل على عاملها. 

إذًا النكرة في سياق النفي تعم مطلقا، سواء باشر النفي النكرة، أو باشر عاملها، باشر النكرة؛ يعني دخل عليها مباشرة "لا إله إلا الله"*،* "إله" نكرة، دخل عليها النفي، "ما قام أحد"، "أحد" نكرة جاء في سياق النفي، إذًا دخل "ما" -وهو نافٍ- على عامل النكرة، وليس على النكرة، وسواء سُبقت بـ "من" الاستغراقية أم لا، {ما من إله إلا الله}، {هل من خالق غير الله}، {ما جاءنا من بشير}، نقول: نكرة في سياق النفي فتعم، ودخلت عليه من الاستغراقية فنقلتها من الظهور إلى التنصيص على العموم، فهي نص على العموم، أو لم تدخل عليها "من"؛ مثل "لا إله إلا الله"، {وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ}، نقول: هذه عامة.

وإذا كانت النكرة في سياق الإثبات لا تعم مطلقا، إلا إذا كانت في سياق الامتنان؛ {وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً طَهُورًا}، "ماء" نكرة في سياق الامتنان فيعم كل ماء نزل من السماء، سواء كان بردا أم ثلجا أم مطرا، هَتّانا. 

كذلك النكرة في سياق النهي؛ {فلا تدعوا مع الله أحدًا}، {فلا تدعوا} "لا" ناهية و{تدعوا} فعل مضارع مجزوم بها، {مع الله أحدا} "أحدا" نكرة في سياق النهي فتعم. 

أو الشرط؛ {فإن تنازعتم في شيء}، {في شيء} وقع في سياق الشرط فيعم كل شيء ولو عود أراك وقع النزاع فيه وجب رده إلى الشرع، {وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ} كذلك.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع ألفاظ العموم:

[المتن]:

[قال البستي: الكامل في العموم الجمع؛ لوجود صورته ومعناه، والباقي قاصر؛ لوجوده فيه معنى لا صورة*(1)*، وأنكره قوم فيما فيه الألف واللام، وقوم في الواحد المعرّف خاصة، كـ "والسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةِ" وبعض متأخري النحاة في النكرة في سياق النفي إلا مع "مِنْ" مُظْهَرَةً*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(قال البستي: الكامل في العموم الجمع؛ لوجود صورته ومعناه، والباقي قاصر؛ لوجوده فيه معنى لا صورة)**:*
*
(الكامل في العموم هو الجمع):* يعني أعلى درجات العموم وضوحا هو الجمع مطلقا سواء كان معرفا بـ "أل" أو بـ "الإضافة"؛ لأنك إذا قلت: "الطلاب"، من حيث اللفظ تأخذ الشمول، ومن حيث المعنى تأخذ الشمول، إذًا من حيث الصورة والمدلول فاتفقا، بخلاف المفرد {وإن تعدوا نعمت الله}، هل أخذنا الشمول من حيث اللفظ؟! ولذلك الذي لا يعلم القاعدة يقول: نعمت الله واحدة فيستشكل حينئذ، فيرد السؤال: لماذا؟ لأن الصورة لا تدل على الشمول، وأما المعنى فيدل على الشمول، وأيهما أعلى؟ 

ما دل على الشمول صورة ومعنى. 
*
(لوجود صورته)*: يعني صيغته؛ لأنها تفيد التعدد ومعناه؛ الذي هو الشمول الذي دل عليه الجمع، والباقي ما عدا الجمع قاصر عن الجمع؛ لوجوده فيه؛ يعني لوجود الشمول في اللفظ معنى لا صورة؛ يعني يؤخذ من جهة الدلالة والمعنى، ولا يؤخذ من جهة اللفظ.
*
(2)* *(وأنكره قوم فيما فيه الألف واللام، وقوم في الواحد المعرّف خاصة، كـ (السَّارِق وَالسَّارِقَة) وبعض متأخري النحاة في النكرة في سياق النفي إلا مع (مِنْ) مُظْهَرَةً)**:*

ثم ذكر بعض الأقوال الضعيفة التي علَّلت بعض ما ذكره المصنف فيما يدل على العموم قال: 
*
(وأنكره قوم):* يعني أنكروا العموم. 
*
(فيما فيه الألف واللام):* قالوا: الجمع الذي دخلت عليه "أل" لا يدل على العموم. 

والصواب: أنه يدل على العموم، ولذلك لما جاءت فاطمة إلى أبي بكر استدلالا بهذه الآية {يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ}، لو لم يدل على العموم لأنكر عليها، لكنه أقرّها، فأخرج لها المُخصِّص؛ ما قال: فهمك خطأ، أو أن اللفظ لا يحتمل ما ذكرتيه،  لا، {يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ}، كل ولد، سواء كان لنبي أم غيره، لفظ عام يشمله، فلما استدل العباس وفاطمة -رضي الله تعالى عنهم أجمعين- بهذه الآية أخرج لهم أبو بكر المخصِّص: «نحن معاشر الأنبياء لا نُورَث، ما تركناه صدقة»، لو كان الاستدلال والفهم ليس في موضعه لأنكر عليهم. 

كذلك لما قال بعض الأنصار: "منا أمير ومنكم أمير". قال أبو بكر t: سمعت النبي r يقول: «الأئمة من قريش»، ماذا حصل؟ انسحب الأنصار، «الأئمة» جمع. 
*
(وأنكره قوم فيما فيه الألف واللام):* ولهم علل لا نقف معها. 
*
(وقوم):* أنكروا ذلك. 
*
(في الواحد المعرّف خاصة؛ كـ* *{السارق والسارقة}**):* قالوا: المفرد المحلى بـ "أل" لا يدل على العموم؛ كـ {السارق والسارقة}؛ لأن "أل" هذه يحتمل أنها جنسية، ويحتمل أنها عهدية، وإذا احتمل بطل الاستدلال بها في العموم. 

والجواب: أن هذا باطل؛ لأنه ورد في الشرع نعت المفرد بما لا يُنعَت به إلا الجمع؛ قال تعالى: {أو الطفل الذين لم يظهروا على عورات النساء}، {أو الطفل} الطفل واحد من جهة اللفظ، دخلت عليه "أل"، أفاد العموم. 

ما الدليل على أنه أفاد العموم؟ 

نعته بما يُنعَت به الجمع. 

أخذنا فيما سبق أنه لا بد من التطابق بين النعت والمنعوت إفرادا وتثنية وجمعا، إذا كان المنعوت مفردا وجب أن يكون النعت مفردا، وهنا جاء المنعوت مفردا في اللفظ، لكنه نُعِت بما يُنعَت به الجمع؛ فحينئذ دلّ على أن الطفل المراد به الأطفال، وهذا استدلال واضح. 
*
(وبعض متأخري النحاة):* أنكروا العموم. 
*
(في النكرة في سياق النفي إلا مع "من" مُظهَرة)*: يعني قالوا: النكرة في سياق النفي لا تفيد العموم إلا في حالة واحدة؛ إذا سبقتها "من" ظاهرة؛ "من" الاستغراقية، {وما من إله إلا الله}، قالوا: حينئذ {وما من إله} دخلت "من" على النكرة في سياق النفي تعم، أما "لا إله" لا تعم؛ لأنها نكرة لم تسبق بـ "من"، ولذلك استدلوا بماذا؟ 

قالوا: لو قيل دون سبق "من": "ما جاءني رجل"، قالوا للجمهور: أنتم تقولون: هذه نكرة في سياق النفي فتعم، صحيح، قالوا: يصح لغة أن يقال: "ما جاءني رجل، بل أكثر"، فإذا أفادت العموم كيف صح الاستثناء؟! 

فقالوا: إذًا النكرة في سياق النفي لا تفيد العموم إلا إذا سُبقت بـ "من" الاستغراقية؛ لأنها إذا سُبقت بـ "من" الاستغراقية صارت النكرة نصا في العموم؛ يعني لا تحتمل الاستثناء أبدا، بخلاف: "ما جاءني رجل". 

والجواب: أنه إذا قيل: "بل أكثر"، هذه قرينة صارفة على عدم إرادة العموم، والكلام في النكرة في سياق النفي إذا لم تقترن بها قرينة تدل على عدم إرادة العموم، وإلا لو قيل: بأن النكرة في سياق النفي لا تعم كيف ينفي الموحِّد الآلهة الباطلة بقوله: "لا إله إلا الله"؟ أين العموم هنا؟ أمَا نقول: "لا إله" نافية كل ما يُعبَد من دون الله؟ إذًا كيف حصل هذا المعنى؟ إلا لكون "لا" هنا أفادت العموم، والحاصل نُرجّح الأول.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع العام:

أقل الجمع:

[المتن]:

[وأقل الجمع ثلاثة. وحُكِيَ عن أصحاب مالك، وابن داود، وبعض النحاة. والشافعية: اثنان*(1)*]. 

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وأقل الجمع ثلاثة):* إذا عرفنا أن الجمع المعرّف بـ "أل" من صيغ العموم، حينئذ ما أقل الجمع؟ 

الجمهور على أنه ثلاثة، وذهب بعضهم إلى أنه اثنان، والمرجّح الأول.

وفي أقل الجمع مذهبان


أقواهما ثلاثة لا اثنان



أعلى ما يستدل به على هذا أن العرب فرّقت في الألفاظ بين دلالتها على الواحد، ودلالتها على الاثنين، ودلالتها على الثلاثة، فقالوا: للواحد: "رجل"، وللاثنين: "رجلين"، وللثلاثة: "رجال"، ولذلك قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «الراكب شيطان، والراكبان شيطانان، والثلاثة ركب»، وإلا لماذا نقول: هذا مثنى، ومثنى بطريقة كذا، ويُجمَع بطريقة كذا، ثم نقول: النتيجة أن مدلول الجمع والمثنى واحد؟! لا فائدة في ذلك.
*
(وحُكِيَ عن أصحاب مالك، وابن داود، وبعض النحاة، والشافعية: اثنان):* استدلوا بنحو أطراف النهار، قالوا: أطراف النهار إنها اثنان، وهكذا ذكرت في القرآن، {فقد صغت قلوبكما}، "قلوب"، وهما قلبا عائشة وحفصة، وقيل: {فإن كان له إخوة}، والحجب يكون باثنين، والحديث -وهو ضعيف-: «الاثنان فما فوقهما جماعة»، {فاذهبا بآياتنا فإنا معكم}، قال: {اذهبا}، {معكم}. 

وهذه كلها مؤولة؛ لأن من يرى أن أقل الجمع ثلاثة لا يمنع من استعماله في الاثنين، لكنه يكون على جهة المجاز، والمنع أن يُراد بالجمع اثنان حقيقة لا مجازا، فكل ما استدل به من يرى أن أقل الجمع اثنان؛ نقول: هذا مجاز، وليس بحقيقة، وأما الحقيقة فلكل فرد وضعت العرب له لفظا يدل عليه.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع العام:

دخول المخاطب في عموم خطابه:

[المتن]:

[والمخاطِبُ يدخل في عموم خطابه، ومنعه أبو الخطاب في الأمر، وقوم مطلقا*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1**)* *(والمخاطِبُ يدخل في عموم خطابه، ومنعه أبو الخطاب في الأمر، وقوم مطلقا)**:*
*
(والمُخاطِب):* بكسر الطاء. 
*
(يدخل في عموم خطابه):* كالنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- خاطب غيره بصيغة فيها عموم هل تشمله عليه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أم تختص بالأمة؟ 

الصواب: أنه داخل في الصيغة؛ لأن العبرة باللفظ هنا، وحكمنا على اللفظ بأنه عام، فإذا قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «لا تستقبلوا القبلة»، "تستقبلوا" الواو تفيد العموم، هل الحكم هذا شامل للنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-؟ 

شامل، هذا هو الأصل؛ لأن اللفظ عام، فإذا كان عاما شمل كل مكلف، والأحكام الشرعية هذه يستوي فيها النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وغيره من أمته، إلا ما دل عليه الدليل بأنه خاص به، أو خاص بأمته، إن ثبت الدليل فلا إشكال، إن لم يثبت فالأصل العموم والاستواء. 
*
(ومنعه أبو الخطاب في الأمر):* يعني قال: كل لفظ عام يدخل فيه النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إلا الأمر، لماذا؟ 

بناء منه وغيره على اشتراط الاستعلاء في الأمر. 

الاستعلاء: أن يكون الآمر عاليا من المأمور، فإذا أمر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- غيره حينئذ لا بد أن يكون معه استعلاء، فكيف يكون هو مستعلٍ وهو مأمور؟! 

حصل تناقض، لا يمكن أن يكون هو آمرا ومأمورا؛ لأن الآمر أعلى درجة، والمأمور أدنى من الآمر، فكيف يكون أعلى وأدنى في وقت واحد؟! 

فمنع أن يكون النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- داخلا في لفظ عام جاء بصيغة الأمر، وهذا نبنيه على الأصل؛ أن الأصح أنه لا يُشتَرط في الأمر ولا النهي علو ولا استعلاء. 

وليس عند جل الأذكياء      شرط علو فيه واستعلاء

وخالف الباجي بشرط التالي  ......................

وسيأتي موضوعه في باب الأمر.
*
(وقوم مطلقا):* منعوه مطلقا خبرا وإنشاء، وأمرا ونهيا، قالوا: لا يدخل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، والأصح الأول.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع العام:

هل يتوقف العمل بالعام على البحث عن مخصص؟

[المتن]:

[ويجب اعتقاد عمومه في الحال في إحدى الروايتين، اختارها أبو بكر، والقاضي، وهي قول الحنفية، والأخرى: لا، حتى يبحث فلا يجد مخصصاً، اختارها أبو الخطاب، وعن الشافعية: كالمذهبين، وعن الحنفية: إن استمع منه على وجه تعليم الحكم، فكالأول، وإلا كالثاني*(1)*]. 

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ويجب اعتقاد عمومه في الحال):* هذه يُعنون لها الأصوليون بقولهم: هل يتوقف العمل بالعام على البحث عن مخصص؟ 

كل عامّ يتطرق إليه احتمال التخصيص، كل عام لا بد أن يأتي إليه دليل ليخصص بعض الأفراد، إذًا وُجد احتمال أن يكون بعض الأفراد غير داخل في العام، فإذا جاء لفظ العام وسمعت أنا اللفظ العام هل أعمل به مباشرة؟ أو أبحث في الكتاب والسنة هل فيه لهذا العام مُخصص أم لا؟ 

محل نزاع عند الأصوليين، الجمهور على أنه لا يجب البحث عن المخصص. 

قال: *(ويجب اعتقاد عمومه في الحال)*. 
*
(في الحال):* يعني إذا حضر وقت العمل بمدلول النص من غير توقف عن البحث عن مخصص، وهذا مذهب الجمهور. 

لكن تقييده بالاعتقاد فيه بعض النظر؛ لأنه يجب الاعتقاد مع العمل، وليس الاعتقاد فقط، وإنما الاعتقاد بأن العام أريد به العموم، يشمل جميع أفراده ويستغرقها، يعمل بهذا العام، أما يعتقد فقط دون عمل فلا فائدة. 
*
(في إحدى الروايتين):* عن الإمام أحمد. 
*
(اختارها أبو بكر، والقاضي، وهي قول الحنفية):* لأن الأصل عدم التخصيص، ويُستصحب هذا الأصل حتى يثبت خلافه؛ لأن العمل بالنصوص واجب على ما تقتضيه دلالاتها حتى يقوم دليل على خلاف ذلك، وهو المخصص. 
*
(والأخرى)*: يعني الرواية الأخرى. 
*
(لا):* يعني لا يجب اعتقاد ولا عمل بالعام. 
*
(حتى يبحث فلا يجد مخصصا):* يعني عن مُخصص.
*
(اختارها أبو الخطاب، وعن الشافعية: كالمذهبين)*: قولان: يجب، لا يجب، هل هذا قول ثان أو نفس الأول؟ 

نفس الأول، الثاني قال: 
*
(وعن الحنفية: إن استمع منه):* إن سُمع، أو سَمع، وفي بعض النسخ إن استمع.
*
(على وجه تعليم الحكم، فكالأول):* يعني إذا كان الصحابي يسمع هذا الحكم من النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، -وهو لفظ عام- حينئذ يجب الاعتقاد، ويجب العمل بمدلول هذا العام؛ لأنه لو كان ثم مخصص لوجب أن يُبيَّن في ذاك الوقت، ولا يجوز تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة، إذًا إذا كان في وقت الاستماع يسمع الصحابي من النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أمرا بلفظ عام وجب الاعتقاد والعمل بمدلول هذا العام، ولا يبحث عن مخصص. 
*
(وإلا فكالثاني):* يعني وإلا سمعه من غيره فلا يجب اعتقاد عمومه. 

إذًا المسألة فيها قولان؟ 

يجب اعتقاد عمومه في إحدى الروايتين، اختارها أبو بكر. 

والأخرى لا يجب، هذه اثنان. 

ثم تفصيل الأحناف ثلاثة أقوال، والأرجح هو مذهب الجمهور، وهو الأول؛ لأن العمل بالنصوص واجب على ما تقتضيه، وكون وجود المخصص؛ نقول: هذا مشكوك فيه، والأصل عدمه.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع العام:

دخول العبد في الخطاب العام:

[المتن]:

[والعبد يدخل في الخطاب للأمة والمؤمنين؛ لأنه منهم*(1)*].

[الشرح]: 
*
(1)* *(والعبد يدخل في الخطاب للأمة والمؤمنين؛ لأنه منهم)**:*

لأنه من جملة المكلفين بالكتاب والسنة، هو مخلوق لله -عز وجل-، داخل في قوله تعالى: {وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون}، ويشمله قوله تعالى: {قد أفلح المؤمنون}، إذًا ابتداء وانتهاء، فحينئذ يكون من جملة المخاطبين، فإخراجه هكذا لكونه عبدا يحتاج إلى دليل، ولا دليل، ووجود الاستثناء في بعض؛ كأحكام الجمعة، وصلاة العيدين، والمال، والبيع والشراء، إلى آخره، نقول: هذا بدليلٍ خاص، وإلا الأصل دخوله في الخطاب.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع العام:

هل تدخل الإناث في الخطاب العام؟

[المتن]:

[والإناث في الجمع بالواو والنون، ومثل: «كلوا واشربوا» عند القاضي، وبعض الحنفية، وابن داود؛ لغلبة المذكر، واختار أبو الخطاب، والأكثرون: عدم دخولهن*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(والإناث)*: يعني وتدخل الإناث. 
*
(في الجمع بالواو والنون):* كالمسلمين والمؤمنين، هذا جمع خاص بالذكور، خاص من جهة الصيغة، عام من جهة المادة؛ لأن بعض الجموع قد تختص صيغة ومادة، مادة بمعنى الحروف، إذا قيل: "الرجال"، جمع يختص به الرجال الذكور، والمعنى هذا مأخوذ من الرجولة، جمع "رجل"، والرجل هذا معنى، هل المرأة أو الأنثى تشارك الذكر في هذا المعنى؟ لا.

إذًا قوله: "الرجال"، هذا جمع  باتفاق أنه لا يشمل الإناث. لماذا؟ 

لأنه مختص من جهة المادة بالذكور. 

كذلك ما يكون مساويا أو مستويا فيه الإناث والذكور؛ كـ "من"، و "ما"، و "الناس"، نقول: هذا يشمل الذكور والإناث باتفاق. 

بقي ما كان شاملا بالمادة لا بالصيغة، لو قيل: "المسلمون" بواو ونون، نقول: هذا جمع مذكر سالم، من جهة الصيغة خاص، لكن الإسلام خاص بالذكور أو مشترك؟ مشترك. 

هذا بعض من محل الخلاف. 

قال: *(والإناث في الجمع بالواو والنون):* يعني وتدخل الإناث في الجمع المذكر السالم الذي يكون بالواو والنون؛ لأن هذا اللفظ وإن اختص من جهة الصيغة بالذكور، إلا أنه من جهة المعنى عام؛ فيشمل الإناث والذكور. 

لكن الأصح أنه لا يشمل الإناث؛ لأن العرب قد فرّقت، بل الشرع فرّق: {إن المسلمين والمسلمات}، وكذلك القاعدة العامة في اللغة أن من أراد أن يجمع مسلم ومسلم ومسلم أتى بواو ونون، ومن أراد أن يجمع مسلمة ومسلمة ومسلمة أتى بألف وتاء، فالأصل في الجمع أن يكون فرعا عن المفرد، فإذا كان مسلم لا تدخل فيه المرأة والأنثى، حينئذ صار المسلمون لا يشمل الإناث، وكما أن مسلمة لا يشمل الذكر فكذلك المسلمات لا يشمل الذكور، فحينئذ يختص كل واحد من النوعين بجمع يخصه، بدلالة تخصه. 

يرد الإشكال: {واستغفري لذنبك إنك كنت من الخاطئين}، {وكانت من القانتين}، هذا محل الإشكال الذي أورد في هذه المسألة؛ أنه أُطلق الجمع بواو ونون على الأنثى. 

نقول: هذا بقاعدة التغليب، والكلام في قاعدة التغليب ليس كالتأصيل. 

التأصيل؛ الأصل أن يُوضع لكل من الذكور والإناث صيغة تخصه، ثم إذا غُلّب عند الاجتماع فهذه مسألة أخرى عند النحاة، أما من حيث أن يُقال: إن لفظ "المسلمون" يدخل فيه ابتداء الإناث، هذا ليس بصحيح، وإنما إذا اجتمع "مسلمون" و "مسلمات" فغُلِّب الذكور على الإناث، نقول: هذا وافق قاعدة عربية، وهو تغليب الذكور على الإناث ولا إشكال. 

لكن هل هو استعمال حقيقي أو مجازي؟ 

استعمال مجازي، ليس بحقيقي، وأكثر الأصوليين على هذا. 

*(ومثل:* *{وكلوا واشربوا}):* الواو هذه خاصة بالذكور، وأما النسوة فيُقال: "كلن" و "اشربن" بنون الإناث. 
*
(عند القاضي، وبعض الحنفية، وابن داود؛ لغلبة المذكر):* إذا كان من باب الغلبة فلا إشكال ولا نزاع، أما عند التأصيل والنظر إلى الصيغة مجردة دون غلبة أو دون استعمال الشرع، فنقول: لا، "المسلمون" لا يشمل الإناث، كما أن "المسلمات" لا يشمل الذكور، هذا هو الأصح. 

وأما استعمالها في الشرع فلا بأس، بل لو قيل: {إن المسلمين والمسلمات} أو {كلوا واشربوا} له حقيقة شرعية فلا إشكال.

ما المانع أن يقال: الأصل في لغة العرب أنه لا يعم الإناث؟

ولكن لما كان متعلَّق "المسلمون" و "المسلمات" الأحكام الشرعية، والشرع له طريقته الخاصة في الأحكام والحقائق، لو قيل: إنه حقيقة شريعة لا بأس، فإذا أُطلق المسلمون يشمل الإناث، لكن حقيقة شرعية، لأن الإناث شقائق الرجال، فكل ما ثبت للذكور فهو عام في الإناث إلا بدليل شرعي، فحينئذ قال: {وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَآتُواْ الزَّكَاةَ}[البقرة43] ليس خاصا بالذكور، بل يشمل الإناث. 
*
(واختار أبو الخطاب، والأكثرون: عدم دخولهن):* وهذا أصح من حيث اللغة. 

وأما استعماله في الشرع مرادا به الإناث، نقول: هذا من باب التغليب. 

ولو قيل: إنه حقيقة شرعية فلا إشكال؛ يعني لم يخالف الأصول. 

لو قيل: الأمر له حقيقة شرعية مغايرة للحقيقة اللغوية، النهي له حقيقة شرعية مغايرة للحقيقة اللغوية؛ لا بأس.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع العام:

إذا حكي عن الصحابي فعلا من أفعال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ظاهره العموم:

[المتن]:

[وقول الصحابي: «نَهَى عن المُزابَنَةِ»، و«قَضَى بالشُّفْعَة»؛ عام*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* بمعنى أن الصحابي إذا حكى فعلا من أفعال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بصيغة ظاهرها العموم فهل يكون عاما أو لا؟ هذا محل نزاع. 
*
(وقول الصحابي نهى):* أي النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-. 
*
(عن المزابنة، وقضى بالشفعة):* المزابنة والشفعة سبق الكلام فيهما. 

هل المزابنة تعمّ كل شخص تعامل بها فيكون منهيا؟ والشفعة تعم كل شخص تعلق به هذا الحكم فتكون عامة؟ 

هذا المحل الذي أراده المصنف. 

قال: *(عام)*: وعليه الأكثر؛ لأن الصحابي إذا سمع صيغة النهي حملها على النهي، وهو عدل، وضابط، ولغوي، فلا يصرف غير الأمر عن الأمر، فإذا روى ما يدل على العموم؛ يدل على أنه قد جزم بأنه للعموم، أو جزم بأن هذا أمر، أو جزم بأنه نهي؛ لأنه إذا قال: "نهى عن المزابنة"، هو لم ينقل لفظ النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وإذا قيل: "قضى بالشفعة"، لم ينقل لنا اللفظَ، فحينئذ حكمه بكون المسموع من النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أمرا؛ نقول: هذا حجة، الصحابي في مثل هذا حجة، والمسألة فيها نزاع.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع العام:

حكم العام إذا ورد على سبب خاص:

[المتن]:

[والمعتبر اللفظ، فيعم وإن اختص السبب، وقال مالك وبعض الشافعية: يختص بسببه*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(والمعتبر اللفظ، فيعم وإن اختص السبب، وقال مالك وبعض الشافعية: يختص بسببه)**:*

إذا ورد العام على سبب خاص فهل يُسقِط عمومه أو لا؟ 

الجمهور على أن العبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب؛ كآيات الظهار، نزلت في أوس بن الصامت وزوجته، وآيات اللعان نزلت في عويمر عجلان وزوجته، وقيل: هلال بن أمية، وآيات القذف نزلت في شأن عائشة -رضي الله عنها-، الآيات هذه كلها من حيث اللفظ عامة، ومن حيث السبب خاصة، فهل نقول: يشمل اللفظ عائشة وغيرها؟ هل تشمل آيات الظهار أوس بن الصامت وغيره؟ أو نقول: إنه خاص به، ويُقاس عليه غيرُه؟

 هذا محل نزاع، والأصح أن يقال: العبرة بعموم اللفظ؛ لأن اللفظ هو الشرع، ونحن متعبدون بامتثال وبفهم الشرع، وأما السبب فلا أثر له إلا من حيث كون الحكم ورد على سببه، فإذا ورد الحكم على سبب لا يلزم منه ألا يكون غير السبب داخلا في لفظ العام، بل يكون اللفظ العام شاملا لسببه ولغيره. 
*
(والمعتبر اللفظ):* يعني النظر إلى اللفظ، الحجة حينئذ تكون في اللفظ.
*
(فيعم وإن اختص السبب):* لكن ما الفائدة من ذكر السبب باعتبار اللفظ العام؟ يعني هل بينهما علاقة؟ 

يكون نصا فيه؛ بمعنى أنه لا يجوز إخراجه، ولذلك نقول: دلالة اللفظ العام على السبب الوارد له أو عليه دلالة قطعية، وإذا كانت دلالة قطعية لا يجوز تخصيصها. 

ولذلك قال: 

واجزم بإدخال ذوات السبب             وارو عن الإمام ظنا تُصِب

بعضهم قال: اللفظ العام يشمل صورة السبب ظنا، وهذا خطأ؛ لأنه لو كانت ظنا لجاز إخراجها، وإذا جاز إخراجها حينئذ نزل القرآن على أي شيء؟ وخرج الجواب من النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- على أي سؤال؟ 

لا بد أن يكون الجواب مطابقا للسؤال، وقد أخرجنا السؤال أصلا من حيّز العام، حينئذ أين المطابقة؟ فيصير اللفظ عبثا.

ولذلك نقول: الصواب: أن صورة السبب داخلة في اللفظ العام. 
*
(وقال مالك، وبعض الشافعية: يختص بسببه):* ولا يتعداه إلى غيره، وكل من وُجدت فيه أوصاف السبب قيس على ذلك السبب فدخل في الحكم، حينئذ إذا اختصت آيات الظهار -مثلا- بأوس، هم لا يقولون: بأن غير أوس لا تشمله آيات الظهار، لا، يقولون: دلّت آيات الظهار على غير أوس بالقياس عليه، فيأتون لقصة أوس وتنقيح وتحقيق إلى آخره يُنظَر في العلل، إذا وُجدت في زيد نقول: زيد أصلا ليس داخلا في نص الآية، وإنما نقيسه على أوس. 

ونحن نقول: لا، هو شامل له باللفظ.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع العام:

تعارض العمومين:

[المتن]:

[فإن تعارض عمومان وأمكن الجمع بتقديم الأخص أو تأويل المحتمل فهو أولى من إلغائهما، وإلا فأحدهما ناسخ إن عُلِمَ تأخره، وإلا تساقطا*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(فإن تعارض عمومان)*: التعارض هو التقابل والتمانع، وعند الأصوليين: أن يتقابل دليلان يخالف أحدهما الآخر. 

*(فإن تعارض عمومان وأمكن الجمع)*: لأن الأصل في تعارض الأدلة؛ القاعدة العامة: إعمال الدليلين أولى من إهمال أحدهما، هذا متفق عليه، فإذا جاء عندنا عمومان متعارضان، نقول الأولى: أن نجمع بينهما ولا نُسقط أحدهما؛ لأن إلغاء أحدهما إلغاء لبعض الشرع. 
*
(وأمكن الجمع بتقديم الأخص):* بأن يكون أحدهما عاما من وجه خاصا من وجه؛ قُدّم الأخص على الأعم، «من بدل دينه فاقتلوه» "مَن" عامة تشمل الذكور والإناث، إذا المرتد يُقتَل، والمرتدة تُقتَل، عام، "نهى -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن قتل النساء"، عام، النساء يشمل المرتدة والحربية وغيرهما، إذًا وقع تعارض، المرأة المرتدة بحديث «من بدل دينه فاقتلوه» تُقتل، وبحديث "نهى عن قتل النساء" لا تُقتل، ماذا نصنع؟ 

لا بد من الجمع؛ فنُقدم الأول: «من بدل دينه فاقتلوه»، فحينئذ تقتل المرأة المرتدة، ونحمل الثاني بأنه خاص بالكافرة الأصلية ما لم تباشر القتال؛ لسياق القصة التي ورد فيها النهي، هذا جمع بين الدليلين، ومتى أمكن الجمع بين الدليلين لا يُعدَل عنهما أبدا بأي وجه من وجوه الجمع. 
*
(أو تأويل المحتمل):* يعني ورد حديث محتمل، مثّلوا لذلك بحديث: «إنما الربا في النسيئة»، هذا فيه نفي لربا الفضل، هذا كالصريح في نفي ربا الفضل، وحديث أبي سعيد «الذهب بالذهب . .» إلى آخره يثبت ربا الفضل، فوقع التعارض، ماذا نصنع؟ 

قالوا: «إنما الربا في النسيئة» يُحمل على الربا الأغلظ والأشد، فلا يكون نفيا حينئذ لربا الفضل. 
*
(فهو):* يعني الجمع. 
*
(أولى من إلغائهما*): متى ما أمكن التأويل فهو أولى من الإسقاط؛ أولى من إلغائهما. 
*
(وإلا):* لم يمكن الجمع؛ بأن تعذر الجمع. 
*
(فأحدهما ناسخ للآخر)*: أحد العامين ناسخ للآخر؛ بأنه رافع للحكم. 
*
(إن عُلِمَ تأخره)*: إذًا توفر فيه شرطا النسخ، وهو عدم إمكان الجمع، مع العلم بالتأريخ، {فمن تطوع خيرا فهو خير له وأن تصوموا خير لكم}، {فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه}، هذا عام، وهذا عام {فمن تطوع خيرا}، هذا مطلق عاجز وغيره، {فمن شهد منكم الشهر}، قالوا: الثاني ناسخ للأول، المراد المثال لا النقاش في المسألة. 
*
(وإلا):* يعني وإلا يُعلَم تأخر الثاني. 
*
(تساقطا):* فلا يُعمَل بأحدهما دون الآخر؛ لأنه ترجيح بلا مُرجح. 

إذًا القاعدة أنه "إذا تعارض عمومان: الأصل الجمع بأي طريق بوسائل الجمع"، ثم إن عُلم التأريخ والثاني ناسخ وإلا تساقطا. 

والتعبير بالتساقط هذا فيه نوع إشكال، ونقول: نتوقف فيهما حتى يرد المُبين.

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

بارك الله فيك على هذا الحهد القيم والمفيد واصل أخي

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

> بارك الله فيك على هذا الحهد القيم والمفيد واصل أخي


حيا الله أبا أحمد المالكي، وجزاه خيرا على كلامه العاطر، ونسأل الله القبول.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

باب الخاص:

الخاص وتعريفه:

[المتن]:

[والخاص: يقابل العام*(1)*، وهو ما دلّ على شيء بعينه*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(والخاص: يقابل العام)**:*

*(الخاص):* اسم فاعل، خصّ يخص خاصا.

*(يقابل العام):* سبق أن العام من جهة اللغة هو الشامل، حينئذ إذا قابله الخاص فهو غير الشامل، العام: هو المستوعب المستغرق، والخاص: غير المستوعب وغير المستغرق. 

ولما كان العام يدخله التخصيص ناسب ذكر الخاص بعده. 

الخاص في اللغة: مأخوذ من الانفراد وقطع الاشتراك، وإذا أخذته بالمقابلة فقلت: العام: الشامل، والخاص: غير الشامل، لا بأس؛ لأنه يقابله، يقال: خُصّ فلان بكذا؛ أي انفرد به، ولم يشاركه أحد. 

والخاص من جهة الاصطلاح: قال المصنف -رحمه الله-:
*
(2)* *(وهو ما دلّ على شيء بعينه)**:*

*(وهو):* أي الخاص. 
*
(ما):* جنس يشمل العام والخاص؛ لأن المقام هنا مقام تعريف الخاص الذي هو مقابل العام؛ فنقول: *(ما)*: جنس؛ أي لفظ، فحينئذ يشمل العام والخاص، والخاص -كما سبق- يقابل العام؛ فيأخذ بعض أحكامه، وكما أن العام وصف للألفاظ، كذلك الخاص وصف للألفاظ، وكما يقال: معنى عام، يقال: معنى خاص، ولفظ عام، ولفظ خاص.

لكن في الاصطلاح: الأغلب إذا أُطلق الخاص أُريد به اللفظ، وإذا أرادوا المعنى قالوا: أخص، وإذا أرادوا اللفظ هناك قالوا: عام، وإذا أرادوا المعنى قالوا: أعم؛ يعني جعلوا أفعل التفضيل للمعنى في الاصطلاحين، وجعلوا اسم الفاعل للفظ، لماذا؟ 

قالوا: لأن المعنى أهم، وما جُعِل اللفظ إلا ليُجعَل دليلا على المعنى، ولذلك نقول: الوضع هو جَعل الوضع دليلا على المعنى، إذًا المعنى مدلول عليه، وهو المقصود، واللفظ دليل، حينئذ تكون العناية بالمعاني أهم، فلذلك أُعطيت أفعل التفضيل.

*(دل على شيء بعينه):* أخرج العام. 

*(دل):* يعني ذو دلالة؛ يعني يُفهَم منه. 
*
(على شيء بعينه):* بذاته، بنفسه، فالمدلول عليه يكون معينا، بخلاف العام؛ فإنه اللفظ المستغرق لجميع ما يصلح له كما عرفه المصنف، حينئذ يكون الخاص لفظ لا يستغرق، فيكون قد دل على شيء بعينه، وأوضح من هذا أن يُقال: 

الخاص: هو اللفظ الدال على محصور بشخص أو عدد. 

(الخاص هو اللفظ الدال على محصور): إذًا عندنا استغراق، وعندنا حصر، متقابلان، العام أخذ الاستغراق، والحصر عند الخاص. 

(اللفظ الدال على محصور بشخص): كالأعلام "زيد"، و "عمرو"، و "خالد"، إذا أُطلق انصرف إلى الذات، وهو شيء مخصوص محصور. 

(أو عدد): كأسماء الأعداد، وسواء دل عليه بالعدد الاسم؛ كـ "عشرة"، و "مائة"، و "ألف"، أو بالتثنية؛ كـ "رجلين"، "رجل": هذا يدل على شخص، و "رجلان": يدل على اثنين؛ محصور، و "رجال": بالتنكير يدل على ثلاثة. 

إذًا (اللفظ الدال على محصور بشخص أو عدد): (بشخص): سواء كان كالأعلام؛ أعلام الأشخاص، أو كان باللفظ الواحد؛ كالنكرة إذا قيل: "رجل" في الإثبات، نقول: النكرة في سياق الإثبات لا تعم، هذا الأصل ما لم تكن في سياق الامتنان، فحينئذ إذا قال: "جاء رجل"، "رجل" غير مستغرق، غير عام، فإذا لم يكن عاما تعين أن يكون خاصا؛ لأن القسمة ثنائية، إذًا انتفى العموم (الاستغراق) ثبت الخصوص وعدم الاستغراق، فإذا قيل: "جاء رجل"، يعني واحدا، "جاء رجلان"؛ أي اثنان، "جاء رجال"؛ أي ثلاثة، ولا نزيد إلا بقرينة؛ لأنه في سياق الإثبات، يُحمَل على أقل ما يدل عليه الجمع، إذًا حصل الحصر هنا. "جاء عشرة رجال": أيضا هذا محصور باسم العدد. 

إذًا كل لفظ يدل على شخص أو عدد فهو خاص، وكل لفظ يستغرق بلا حصر نقول: هذا عام.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الخاص:

مراتب العام والخاص:

[المتن]:

[ولهما طرفان وواسطة*(1)*؛ فعام مطلق، وهو ما لا أَعَمَّ منه؛ كـ "المعلوم"*(2)*، وخاص مطلق، وهو ما لا أَخَصَّ منه؛ كـ "زيد"*(3)*، وما بينهما فعام بالنسبة إلى ما تحته، خاص بالنسبة إلى ما فوقه؛ كـ "الموجود"*(4)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ولهما طرفان وواسطة)**:*
*
(ولهما):* أي العام والخاص.
*
(طرفان وواسطة**):* هذا تقسيم له -للفظ- بحسب مراتبه علوا وواسطة وسفلا؛ لأن العام والخاص إما أن يكون لفظ العام عاما ولا أعم منه؛ لأننا نقول: اللفظ يستغرق، ثم هذا الاستغراق مراتب، قد يكون الاستغراق يستغرق شيئا، ويكون هذا اللفظ الدال على الاستغراق داخلا تحت لفظ آخر، وقد لا يكون داخلا تحت لفظ آخر؛ فحينئذ إذا بلغ اللفظ العام المستغرق أعلى الدرجات بحيث لا يدخل تحت غيره؛ قيل: هذا عام لا أعم منه، وإذا كان يدخل تحت غيره نقول: هذا عام إضافي. 

كذلك الخاص، خاص لا أخص منه؛ يعني عندنا لفظ دال على شخص أو عدد، أقل ما يصدق عليه لفظ ولا يحتمل غيره البتة كـ "الأعلام"؛ أعلام الأشخاص، لو قيل: "زيد"، هذا لا يحتمل إلا الذات التي وُضع لها اللفظ، نقول: هذا خاص لا أخص منه، وما بينهما واسطة. 
*
(2)* *(فعام مطلق، وهو ما لا أَعَمَّ منه؛ كـ "المعلوم")**:*

يعني لا يعلوه عام، لا يدخل تحت غيره البتة؛ مثل "المعلوم"، كل ما تعلق به العلم فهو معلوم، سواء كان موجودا أو معدوما، فالعلم يتعلق بالموجودات، ويتعلق بالمعدومات، بل في حق الرب -جل وعلا- يتعلق بالمستحيلات، {وَلَوْ تَرَىَ إِذْ وُقِفُواْ عَلَى النَّارِ فَقَالُواْ يَا لَيْتَنَا نُرَدُّ وَلاَ نُكَذِّبَ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّنَا وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ} [الأنعام27]، هذا يحصل أو لا يحصل؟ 

لا يحصل، مستحيل، لكن تعلق به علم الرب -جل وعلا-، فحينئذ متعَلّق العلم الموجود والمعدوم والمستحيل، لذلك صار لفظ "المعلوم" عام، لا أعم منه؛ لأن كل شيء من الموجودات ومن المعدومات ومن المستحيلات داخل تحت هذا اللفظ. 

هل هناك لفظ يدخل تحته المعلوم؟ 

لا يوجد، ولذلك قيل: هذا اللفظ لا أعم منه، عام مطلق، وفي تحديد اللفظ الذي يكون عاما مطلقا خلاف بين الأصوليين، لكن المشهور هو ما ذكره المصنف هنا. 
*
(3)* *(وخاص مطلق، وهو ما لا أَخَصَّ منه؛ كـ "زيد")**:*

كالأعلام التي تُطلَق ويُراد بها الأشخاص؛ لأن لفظ "زيد" إذا أُطلق انصرف إلى الذات المُشَخَصّة المُشاهَدة في الخارج، لا يمكن أن يدخل تحت هذا اللفظ غير الذات، لكن لفظ "زيد" من حيث هو قبل التسمية لفظ مشترك، ثم إذا عُلِّق بمسماه، نقول: امتنع الاشتراك، وإذا سمي هذا "زيد"، نقول: لفظ "زيد" لا يشاركه غيره البتة، إذًا لا يدخل إلا ذات المسمى، فلا يشركه غيره، أما لفظ "المعلوم" فيشارك غير الموجود؛ كالمعدوم والمستحيل. 
*
(4)* *(وما بينهما فعام بالنسبة إلى ما تحته، خاص بالنسبة إلى ما فوقه؛ كـ "الموجود")**:*
*
(وما بينهما)*: يعني العام المطلق، والخاص المطلق. 
*
(فعام بالنسبة إلى ما تحته، خاص بالنسبة إلى ما فوقه):* هذا كما ذكرناه في النامي، والحيوان، والإنسان. 

نقول: "الإنسان" نوع من أنواع "الحيوان"، فرد من أفراده، إذًا "الحيوان" جنس؛ لأنه يشمل "الإنسان" وغيره، الجنس: ما عمّ اثنين فصاعدا، فـ "الحيوان" يشمل "الإنسان" وغيره، يشمل "الإنسان"، و "الفرس"، و "البغل" .. إلى آخره، ثم هو خاص باعتبار "النامي"؛ لأن "النامي" -يعني ما يقبل النمو- ليس مختصا بـ "الحيوان"، فيدخل فيه "النبات". 

فنقول: "النامي": جنس يشمل "الحيوان"، ويشمل "النبات"؛ إذًا "الحيوان" باعتبار "النامي" فرد من أفراده، فهو خاص، و "الحيوان" باعتبار "الإنسان" جنس. 

إذًا نظرنا إلى لفظ "الحيوان"؛ فإذا به عام باعتبار "الإنسان"، وخاص باعتبار "النامي". 
*
(وما بينهما فعام):* كـ "الحيوان" بالنسبة إلى ما تحته؛ كـ "الإنسان"، خاص؛ أي الحيوان بالنسبة إلى ما فوقه؛ كـ "النامي". 

مثّل بـ "الموجود"، هذا خاص بالنسبة لـ "للمعلوم"؛ لأن المعلوم يشمل "الموجود" وغيره، كل موجود معلوم ولا عكس، كما نقول: كل إنسان حيوان ولا عكس؛ لانفراد الحيوان بصدقه على ما ليس بإنسان، كذلك هنا نقول: كل معدوم فهو معلوم ولا عكس، ليس كل معلوم فهو موجود، نقول: كل موجود فهو معلوم ولا عكس؛ لصدق المعلوم على المعدوم والمستحيل، فليس كل معلوم يكون موجودا، إذًا هو باعتبار المعلوم أخص؛ لأنه فرد من أفراده، وباعتبار الجوهر وغيره –كالعرض- هو علم؛ لأن الموجود ينقسم إلى جوهر وعرض. 

الجوهر: ما يقوم بذاته. 

والعرض: ما لا يقوم بذاته؛ كالصفات، لا بد لها من محل؛ كالبصر لا يمكن أن يوجد بصر إلا في عين، والطول لا يمكن أن يوجد طول إلا في عمود، أو في إنسان، أو في شجرة، ونحو ذلك، حينئذ نقول: الموجود باعتبار المعلوم خاص، ثم هو ينقسم إلى جوهر وعرض فيكون عاما. 

إذًا وُصف اللفظ الواحد بكونه خاصا عاما. 

يرد السؤال: هل يجتمع الوصفان (الخصوص والعموم) في لفظ واحد؟

 نعم يجتمعان، لكن لا من جهة واحدة وإنما باعتبارين، من جهتين مختلفتين، ننسب اللفظ إلى ما هو أعلى فيكون خاصا، وننسب اللفظ إلى ما هو أدنى منه فيكون عاما. 

أما الخاص الذي لا أخص منه، نقول: هذا لا يوصف إلا بالخصوص، والعام الذي هو لا أعم منه هذا لا يوصف إلا بالعموم، إذًا قد يجتمعان وقد يفترقان.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الخاص:

تعريف التخصيص:

[المتن]:

[والتخصيص: إخراج بعض ما تناوله اللفظ*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(والتخصيص: إخراج بعض ما تناوله اللفظ)**:*

بعدما عرّف لك الخاص قال: 
*
(والتخصيص)*؛ لأنه هو المراد هنا.
*
(والتخصيص)*: مصدر، خصص، يُخصص، تخصيصا، والمراد به خُص بكذا. 

التخصيص لغة: الإفراد. 

وعرفه هنا بقوله: *(إخراج بعض ما تناوله اللفظ):* والمراد باللفظ الذي تناول ما أُخرج بالتخصيص هو اللفظ العام؛ لأن التخصيص يَرِد على العام، يكون اللفظ عاما فيَرِد التخصيص بدليل يشتمل على لفظ خاص، فنُخرج بعض ما تناوله لفظ العام بهذا الدليل المُخصص، يكون اللفظ العام -من حيث هو- متناولا ومستغرقا لجميع الأفراد، فيأتي دليل يدل على اختصاص أو إخراج بعض تلك الأفراد التي تناولها اللفظ العام، فلا يشملها اللفظ المسلط على اللفظ العام، بل تختص بحكم خاص. 

{وَالْمُطَلَّقَ  تُ}: لفظ عام، {وَالْمُطَلَّقَ  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاَثَةَ قُرُوَءٍ}، عندنا محكوم عليه، ومحكوم به، وحكم.

فالمحكوم عليه هنا: لفظ عام، وهو {المطلقات}، هذا عام، "أل" موصولية، وهي من صيغ العموم، حينئذ صار مستغرقا، فكل مطلقة يشملها اللفظ، سواء كانت حاملا أم حائلا، سواء دُخل بها أو لا، آيسة أم لا، اللفظ عام يشمل كل مطلقة، صغيرة كبيرة، أيا كانت، فاللفظ يشملها.

 والحكم: {يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاَثَةَ قُرُوَءٍ}، إذًا كل مطلقة عدتها ثلاثة قروء، هذا من حيث اللفظ. 

لكن جاء نص آخر أخرج بعض ما تناوله اللفظ، وهو لفظ المطلقات، فعيّن له حكما يخالف ذلك الحكم الذي عُلق على العام: {وَأُوْلَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَن يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ}[الطلاق4]، إذًا المُطلقة الحامل هل هي داخلة في قوله تعالى: {المطلقات}؟ 

فيه تفصيل: إن أُريد داخلة من حيث اللفظ، فاللفظ يشملها، اللفظ متناول للمطلقة الحامل من حيث اللفظ لا من حيث الحكم، ولذلك قصر العام على بعض أفراده؛ يعني قصر حكمه، فحينئذ الحكم الذي نُزل في الآية على كل فرد فرد من أفراد المطلقات، نقول: هذا يشمل كل من لا يتناوله دليل التخصيص. 

قوله تعالى: {وَأُوْلَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ}، هذا إن دل على أن حكم الحامل المطلقة مخالف لما نُصّ عليه في الآية فليس داخلا في العموم، فحينئذ الإخراج يكون من الحكم لا من اللفظ هنا. 
*
(إخراج بعض):* لا كل، لو كان إخراجا للكل لكان نسخا؛ لأن النسخ رفع الحكم عن كل الأفراد، لمّا كان عن البعض علمنا أنه تخصيص. 
*
(إخراج بعض ما تناوله اللفظ العام):* الإخراج هنا لا من حيث الاستعمال؛ ولذلك نقول: العام المخصوص: هو ما قُصد به جميع أفراده استعمالا  لا حكما. 

فحينئذ قوله: *(إخراج)* هل هو من الحكم أو من اللفظ؟ 

نقول: ليس من اللفظ بل هو من الحكم؛ لأن دلالة المطلقات على المطلقة الحامل دلالة لغوية، وحينئذ إذا عُلم أن اللفظ عام من جهة اللغة؛ تخصيصه لا بد أن يكون من جهة اللغة، ولا مُخصص؛ لأن اللفظ هنا اسم مفعول دالّ على ذات متصفة بصفة، وهذا اللفظ من حيث وضعه في اللغة يدل على كل ذات اتصفت بمطلق الصفة، فلا يتخصص به بعض الصفات دون البعض الآخر، وإنما يكون الإخراج هنا للحكم، فيكون التقدير {الْمُطَلَّقَات   يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ} لا يشمل قوله تعالى: {يَتَرَبَّصْنَ} المطلقات الحوامل؛ لخصوصهن بدليل آخر، أما اللفظ فهو شامل لهن. 

إذًا *(إخراج بعض ما تناوله اللفظ):* الأحسن منه أن يُقال: قصر العام على بعض أفراده؛ يعني حكم العام على بعض أفراده، ولهذا اشتهر هذا التعريف الثاني. 

(قصر العام): هذا من إضافة المصدر إلى مفعوله، وحينئذ يكون من الذي قد قصر؟ القصر حكم من؟ 

حكم الشارع؛ لأن التعميم والتخصيص حكمان شرعيان، فالذي يُعمِّم الحكم على جميع الأفراد هو الشارع، والذي يخصص البعض ويخرج بعضا دون بعض هو الشارع، إذًا (قصر العام): هذا من إضافة المصدر إلى مفعوله، والفاعل محذوف للعلم به؛ لأن البحث في الشرعيات. 

(قصر العام): أي قصر الشارع العام، والمراد بالقصر العام ليس قصر اللفظ، وإنما هو قصر الحكم، فحينئذ الحكم في الأصل يكون شاملا لكل فرد فرد من أفراد الموضوع، ولكن جاء دليل قصر؛ يعني حمل ذلك الحكم المتعلق بأفراد العام على بعض الأفراد دون بعض. 

ولذلك نقول: إن دلالة العام على أفراده كلية؛ بمعنى أن كل فرد فرد يصدق عليه الحكم استقلالا، {فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ}   {المشركين}: نقول: هذا لفظ عام محكوم عليه بالقتل، زيد المشرك، وخالد المشرك إلى آخره، كل فرد من هؤلاء الأفراد يصدق عليهم الحكم؛ كأنه قال: فاقتل خالدا المشرك، فاقتل عمرًا المشرك، فاقتل بكرًا المشرك، ولذلك ذكر الشيخ الأمين -رحمه الله- أن القضية المركبة بحكم على لفظ عام هو في قوة قضايا متعددة.

وحيثما لكل فرد حُكما


فإنه كلية قد عُلما



في قوة قضايا متعددة؛ يعني بدلا من أن يُقال لك: اقتل زيدا المشرك، اقتل عمرًا المشرك، هاتان جملتان، اقتل بكرًا المشرك، ثالثة، رابعة، عشرة، مائة، ألف، قال: {فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ}   اختصر لك هذه كلها، وقال لك: {فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ}   حينئذ كل من وُجد واتصف بوصف الشرك فهو داخل بالقوة؛ لأنه في قوة قولك: خالد مشرك، وثبت قوله: {فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ}   إذًا اقتل خالدًا، فحينئذ لا يمنع العقل -عندما تجزأت أفراد اللفظ العام وصار كل فرد يستقل بحكم دون الآخر- أن يأتي الشرع ويستثني بعض الأفراد. 

ولذلك سيأتي أنه قال: *(ولا خلاف في جواز التخصيص)*، هل يجوز أن يخصص اللفظ العام؟ 

نعم يجوز؛ لأن مدلوله كليا، ليس بشيء واحد، هو لم يقل: اقتلوا خالدا، ثم نقول: خالد هذا عام، وهل يرد عليه تخصيص أو لا؟ 

نقول: لا، اقتلوا خالدا، هذا موضوعه خاص، ولا يقبل التخصيص، لكن {فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ}: لفظ عام، وهو يتجزأ، له آحاد، فحينئذ نقول: هذه القضية قضية كلية.

وحيثما لكل فرد حُكما

فإنه كلية قد عُلما

مدلوله كلية إن حكم


عليه في التركيب من تكلم



مدلوله: أي العام؛ كلية.

إن حكم عليه في التركيب من تكلم: بمعنى أنه يُحكَم على اللفظ العام بأنه كلية بعد التركيب لا قبلها. 

لو قال: مشركون فقط هل ثم حكم؟ 

لا، ليس عندنا حكم، حينئذ حيثما لكل فرد حُكم لا بد أن يقع لفظ العام في ضمن جملة اسمية أو فعلية.

(قصر العام على بعض أفراده): إذًا هذا هو التخصيص؛ أن يرد لفظ عام يتناول أفرادا بلا حصر فيأتي لفظ آخر يخص بعض الأفراد بحكم مخالف للحكم السابق، لا بد أن يكون الحكم مخالفًا حتى يُعد تخصيصا. 

فإن كان بحكم لا يُخالف لا يكون تخصيصا، لو قال: "أكرم الطلاب"، نقول: "الطلاب": لفظ عام يصدق على محمد وبكر وخالد إلى آخره، و "أكرم": هذا هو الحكم، حينئذ نقول: "أكرم الطلاب": كلية؛ بحيث يتبع الحكم -الذي هو الإكرام- كل فرد فرد فرد على جهة السواء، كل طالب يدخل في اللفظ، حينئذ لا بد أن يوجد له نصيب من الحكم، وأن يكون النصيب الذي من الإكرام لخالد مساويا لبكر، مساويا لعمرو، إلى آخره. 

لو قال: "أكرم الطلاب"، "أكرم الطالب زيدا"، و "زيد" هذا من الطلاب، هل نقول: قصر الحكم؟ قصر العام على بعض أفراده؟ هل هذا تخصيص؟ 

لا يُعَد؛ لأن الحكم مُتحد، وشرط التخصيص أن يكون الحكم مختلفا، لكن التنصيص على "زيد" لزيادة اهتمام. 

أما لو قال: "أكرم الطلاب، ولا تُكرم زيدًا"، حينئذ يُعَد تخصيصًا، فـ "الطلاب": لفظ عام يشمل زيدا وغيره، ولكن جاء دليل يخص "زيدا"، فحينئذ لا يستحق الإكرام، حينئذ قصر العام -أي حكمه- على بعض أفراده دون البعض الآخر. 

نقول: القصر المراد به الحكم، وأن يكون هذا الحكم مخالفا لحكم العام، فإن كان متحدا معه فلا يُعَد تخصيصًا، وبعض الفقهاء يَطْرُد القاعدة؛ كأن المراد عند الأصوليين الحكم ولو لم يختلف؛ يعني قصر العام على بعض أفراده ولو لم يختلف الحكم. 

نقول: ليس بصحيح، هذا قد يقع فيه بعض الفقهاء، فكلما وجدت نصا قد حكم الشارع على فرده، ثم هذا الفرد داخلٌ في ضمن عام قد سُلّط عليه حكم لا يخالف ذاك الخاص فلا تقول: هذا من باب التخصيص، وإنما هو ذكر بعض أفراد العام بحكم لا يخالف العام، فلا يُعَد تخصيصا.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الخاص:

الفرق بين النسخ والتخصيص:

[المتن]:

[فيفارق النسخ*(1)*، بأنه رفع لجميعه*(2)*، وبجواز مقارنة المخصِّص*(3)*، وعدم وجوب مقاومته*(4)*، ودخوله على الخبر بخلاف النسخ*(5)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(فيفارق النسخَ)**:*

أراد أن يبين لك الفرق بين التخصيص والنسخ، ثَم تشابه بينهما، ذكر بعض الفروق المهمة فقال: 
*
(فيفارق النسخَ)*: ما هو الذي يفارق؟ 

التخصيص. 
*
(2)* *(بأنه رفع لجميعه)**:*

أي النسخ *ر*فع لجميع الحكم، وأما التخصيص فهو تبعيض الحكم، ولا بأس أن تقول: النسخ: رفع لجميع ما تناوله اللفظ.
*
(3)* *(وبجواز مقارنة المخصّص)**:*

المخصِّص قد يكون مقارنا للعام {وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا}[آل عمران97]، {الناس}: لفظ عام، {من استطاع}: مُخصص؛ لأنه بدل، والبدل من المخصصات المتصلة، ولا يجوز ذلك في النسخ، لا بد في النسخ أن يكون الخطاب الثاني متراخيا عن الخطاب الأول.
*
(4)* *(وعدم وجوب مقاومته)**:*

يعني لا يشترط في المخصِّص أن يكون مساويا للمخصَّص من جهة الدلالة والثبوت؛ لأن النسخ عند الجمهور يلزم فيه مساواة الناسخ للمنسوخ في ثبوته ودلالته، ولا يشترط في المخصِّص أن يكون مساويا للعام في ثبوته، بل يجوز تخصيص المتواتر بالآحاد، والآحاد بالآحاد، ويجوز تخصيص الكتاب بالسنة ولو كانت آحادا، لكن في النسخ عند الجمهور لا يجوز نسخ المتواتر بالآحاد، والصواب الجواز كما سيأتي. 

يجوز تخصيص القرآن بآحاد السنة؛ كما في قوله تعالى: {يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ}، هذا مخصوص بقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «لا يرث المسلم الكافر ولا الكافر المسلم»، وهو آحاد. 
*
(5)* *(ودخوله على الخبر بخلاف النسخ)**:*

أي دخول التخصيص، {تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّهَا}، هذا مخصوص -كما سيأتي- بالحس، {اللّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ}، خبر دخله التخصيص بالعقل، لكن النسخ لا يدخل الأخبار، وإنما يدخل الأحكام فقط.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الخاص:

حكم التخصيص:

[المتن]:

[ولا خلاف في جواز التخصيص*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ولا خلاف في جواز التخصيص)**:*
*
(ولا خلاف)*: يعني بين الأصوليين في جواز التخصيص مطلقا، سواء كان أمرا أم نهيا أم خبرا؛ لدليلين: 

أولا: وقوعه في الكتاب والسنة، دائما يُستدَل بالوقوع على الجواز، إذا وقع حينئذ نقول: جائز؛ لأنه لو لم يجز لما حصل. 

{وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ}   هل كل سارق يُقطَع؟ لا، إذًا هناك تخصيص.

{الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي}، هل كل زان يُجلَد؟ لا. 

{يُوصِيكُمُ اللّهُ فِي أَوْلاَدِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنثَيَيْنِ}، هل كل ولد يرث ولو كان عبدا؟ ولو كان قاتلا؟ لا، إذًا لا بد من الاستثناء. 

حينئذ هذه الأدلة مُخصَّصة، وهذا مُجمَع عليه بين الصحابة. 

ثانيا: التخصيص فيه صرف للفظ عن إرادة جميع الأفراد بالحكم إلى البعض، فإذا قال: {فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ}   المشركين: يشمل كل من اتصف بصفة الشرك ولو كانوا من أهل الذمة، ومعلوم أن أهل الذمة يشتَرط لهم {حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد}، حينئذ لا يجوز القتل. 

فنقول: النص هنا صرف اللفظ -الذي هو المشركين- عن الجميع إلى البعض، فصار من إطلاق الكل مرادا به البعض، ولو قيل: بأنه مجاز -والأصح أنه حقيقة- هل يمنع العقل وجود المجاز؟! 

لا يمنع العقل وجود المجاز، فحينئذ القول: جواز التخصيص ولو أدى إلى أن دلالة اللفظ على الأفراد بعد التخصيص مجاز، والمجاز لا يمنعه العقل، فحينئذ نقول: لا مانع من وجود التخصيص.

لكن نفي الخلاف بين الأصوليين -كما ذكر المصنف- فيه نظر، بل كثير من الأصوليين نازع في بعضها، بعضهم أخرج الأمر، بعضهم أخرج الخبر، لكن في الأحكام الشرعية يكاد يكون الاتفاق بينهم، أما في الأخبار وفي النواهي فيها نوع خلاف. 
*
(ولا خلاف في جواز التخصيص)*: لكن بشرط أنه لا يصح دعوى التخصيص إلا بدليل صحيح، شرط التخصيص أنه لا يثبت إلا بدليل صحيح، لا بد من إقامة الدليل أولا وصحته، وبعد ذلك نحكم بالاستثناء. 

يعني بعد ثبوته نقول: يجب العمل بدليل التخصيص إذا صح في صورة التخصيص، ثم إهدار هذه الصورة من دلالة العام، فنقول: "*المطلقات*"، "*وإن كن أولات حمل*"، ماذا نصنع؟ 

عندنا دليل عام ودليل خاص، نُقدم الخاص في الصورة التي دلّ عليها، ثم نأتي لدليل "*والمطلقات*": تشمل المطلقة الحامل، فحينئذ نقول: إهدار هذه الصورة من النص، فإذا دخلت المطلقة الحامل في قوله: {والمطلقات} لغة نُهدرها من جهة تعلق الحكم بها، {والْمُطَلَّقَا  ُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاَثَةَ قُرُوَءٍ}، نقول: الحكم يشمل غير المطلقة ومن استُثني معها. 

هل اللفظ يدل على المطلقة؟ 

نقول: نعم، حينئذ الحكم بالتخصيص مُقدّم على إطلاق المطلقات على المُطلقة الحامل، فشمول اللفظ لها لغة لا حكما.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الخاص:

المخصصات وأنواعها:

[المتن]:

[والمخصِّصَاتُ تسعة*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(والمخصّصَاتُ تسعة)**:*

المخصصات: جمع مُخصِّص، والأصل في المُخصِّص هو فاعل التخصيص، وهو الشارع؛ لأن الإخراج والمُخرِج -الذي ذُكر سابقا- هو بإرادة المتكلم، المخصص هو فاعل التخصيص، ثم جعله الأصوليون حقيقة عرفية أو مجازا في الدليل المفيد للتخصيص، فقوله تعالى: {وَأُوْلَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ}، في الأصل لا يُعَد مُخصِّصا؛ لأن الله -عز وجل- هو المُخصِّص في الأصل، وإنما أُطلق لفظ المُخصِّص على قوله: {وَأُوْلَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ}؛ لأنه هو الذي أفاد، هو الذي دلّنا على أن المطلقة الحامل مُخرَجة من النص السابق، فلذلك سُمي مخصِّصا؛ لأنه أفاد التخصيص، وهذا مجاز أو حقيقة عرفية.

والمخصصات عندهم نوعان: متصلة ومنفصلة. 

المتصلة: هي التي لا تستقل بنفسها؛ يعني تكون مقارنة للفظ العام، وهذا يشمل عندهم خمسة أشياء: الصفة، والشرط، والبدل، والغاية، والاستثناء.

لماذا سُميت متصلة؟

لأنها متصلة باللفظ، تقول: "أكرم الطلاب إلا زيدا"، متصل، لا تقول: "أكرم الطلاب"، وتأتي بعد شهر وتقول: "إلا زيدا"، هذا ليس بكلام. 

والمخصص المنفصل: هو الذي يستقل بنفسه، فيوجد حينئذ دون اللفظ العام؛ كأن يكون اللفظ عاما في الكتاب فيخصصه العقل، أو يكون عاما في الكتاب والسنة فيُخصَص بالحس، أو يكون العام في السنة فيخصَص بالكتاب، إذًا مستقل، أو يكون في سورة البقرة فيخصص في سورة الأحزاب، فيكون منفصلا، بخلاف المخصصات المتصلة، فإنما تكون متصلة بالجملة نفسها. 

ولذلك البدل لا بد من مُبدَل منه، وهو في كلام واحد. 

الغاية: "حتى" و "إلى"، نقول: هذا لا بد وأن يكون هنا مُغيّا، وهو سابق. كذلك الشرط. كذلك الصفة. 

{وَمَن يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُّتَعَمِّدًا}[النساء93]، الحال ما تُوجد هكذا، وإنما توجد في ضمن جملة، لا بد لها من فعل وفاعل، أو جملة اسمية على قول سيبويه.

هنا ذكر المخصصات المنفصلة، قال: 
*
(وهي تسعة):* وترك المخصصات المتصلة، وذكر منها الاستثناء فقط؛ لطوله وكثرة أحكامه، وتلك الأربعة واضحة وبينة، من دَرَسَ اللغة يعرفها.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المخصصات:

المخصصات المنفصلة:

(1) الحسّ: 

[المتن]:

 [(الحِسُّ) كخروج السماء والأرض من {تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ}*(1)*]،

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *((الحِسُّ)؛ كـ خروج السماء والأرض من {تُدَمّرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ})**:*
*
(الحس):* هذا الأول، والمراد به المشاهدة؛ الإدراك بالبصر، وليس المراد كل الحواس؛ لأنه لو جُعل كل الحواس مخصصات؛ حينئذ الذوق مخصص، والإشارة مخصصة، واللمس مخصص، فحينئذ تضيع دلالات الألفاظ العامة؛ ولذلك حُدّت بالمشاهدة؛ بالبصر؛ لضبط هذا المخصٍّص؛ لأن اعتباره لا بد منه، وإذا فُتح الباب لما تُرك عامٌ إلا وقد خُص بالحواس، وقد أجمعوا على أنه -الحس؛ يعني المشاهدة- من المخصصات بالإجماع. 
*
(**كخروج السماء والأرض من قوله -جل وعلا-:* *{تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّهَا}**):*

{تدمر}: أي الريح. 

{كل}: من ألفاظ العموم. 

{كل شيء}: حتى السماء والأرض، اللفظ عام. 

لكن الحس أخرج السماء والأرض وما لم تدمره تلك الريح. 

إذًا خروج السماء والأرض من قوله تعالى: {تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ}. 

وبعضهم يرى أن المخصِّص هنا لفظي، لكن الأكثر على أنهم يمثلون بهذا المثال للمخصص الحسي، ولا مانع من اجتماع مخصصان فأكثر على نص واحد؛ كما نقول: وجوب الصلاة ثابت بالكتاب والسنة والإجماع إلى آخره، كذلك هنا {تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّهَا} والسماء والأرض لم يأمرها الرب -جل وعلا- بتدميرها. 

{مَا تَذَرُ مِن شَيْءٍ أَتَتْ عَلَيْهِ}: هي لم تأتِ على السماوات والأرض، فجعل بعضهم {تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ}، التخصيص هنا ليس بالحس، أو مضافا إلى الحس بتخصيص اللفظ؛ لأن الحس ليس بلفظ. 

فحينئذ نقول: التخصيص قد يكون بلفظ، وقد يكون بمعنى؛ التخصيص بالمعنى؛ كالمشاهدة هنا {تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ}، دلّ الحس على أن بعض أفراد النص غير مراد بالنص، أو إن شئت قل: المخصِّص لفظي؛ إما المتصل به، وهو {بِأَمْرِ رَبِّهَا}، والسماوات والأرض لم يأمرها الرب -جل وعلا- بتدميرها، أو منفصل؛ لقوله تعالى: {مَا تَذَرُ مِن شَيْءٍ أَتَتْ عَلَيْهِ ِ}، وهي لم تأتِ على السماوات والأرض. 

كذلك قوله تعالى: {وَأُوتِيَتْ مِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ}، مع أنها لم تُؤتَ ملك سليمان، وإنما {وَأُوتِيَتْ مِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ} مما يُؤتاه الملوك. 
{يُجْبَى إِلَيْهِ ثَمَرَاتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ}: البلد الحرام، مع أنه ثَمّ أشياء ما جاءت. 

نقول: هذا مخصوص بالحس، بالحس ندرك أن بعض الثمرات لم تصل إلى البلد الحرام.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المخصصات المنفصلة:

(2) العقل: 

[المتن]:

[و(العقلُ) وبه خرج من لا يفهم من التكاليف*(1)*].
*
(1)* *(و(العقلُ) وبه خرج من لا يفهم من التكاليف)**:*
*
(والعقل):* هذا الثاني، العقل من المخصصات، وهذا محل خلاف، لكن الجماهير على أنه من المخصصات، سواء كان ضروريا أو نظريا. 

ضروريا؛ بحيث يدل العقل ضرورة على أن هذا الفرد ليس داخلا في النص، {اللّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ}، هذا لفظ عام، و "شيء": يُطلق على الرب -جل وعلا-: {قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادةً قُلِ اللّهِ}، {كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وَجْهَهُ}، حينئذ نقول: اللفظ من حيث هو يشمل، لكن دلّ العقل ضرورة على أنه -جل وعلا- بذاته وأسمائه وصفاته ليس مخلوقا، بل هو الخالق -جل وعلا-.
*
(وبه خرج من لا يفهم التكاليف):* هذا دليل عقلي نظري، نظر في الأحكام الشرعية، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم يريان أنه لا يطلق على الأحكام الشرعية تكاليف، ولهم رأيهم. 
*
(وبه خرج من لا يفهم التكاليف):* كالصبي والمجنون، دلّ العقل على أن الصبي غير مُكلَّف، والمجنون غير مُكلَّف؛ لأن التكاليف لا بد فيها من نية، والعقل لا يتصور وجود النية، ولا القصد من مجنون، ولا من الصبي الذي لا يميز، فحينئذ نقول: دلالة عدم تكليف الصبي والمجنون: العقل، كذلك مع النص: «رُفع القلم عن ثلاث»، وذكر منهم: الصبي  والمجنون.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المخصصات المنفصلة:

(3) الإجماع: 

[المتن]:

[والإجماعُ، والحق أنه ليس بمخصص، بل دال على وجوده*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(والإجماعُ، والحق أنه ليس بمخصص، بل دال على وجوده)**:*
*
(والإجماع):* المخصص الثالث المنفصل: الإجماع. 
*
(والحق أنه ليس بمخصص، بل دال على وجوده):* سواء نُقل إلينا أم لم يُنقل، حينئذ الإجماع بذاته ليس مخصصا؛ لأن الإجماع لا ينعقد إلا بعد النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فإذا كان كذلك فبعد وفاة النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لا تشريع ولا وحي، فكيف يكون الإجماع مستقلا في إثبات الأحكام؟! 

قالوا: لا، الإجماع لا بد وأن يكون مستندا إلى دليل من كتاب وسنة، فيكون اتفاق الأمة على أن هذا الحكم مدلول عليه بهذا الدليل، قد يُنقَل الدليل، وقد لا يُنقَل، فيبقى الحكم مُجمعا عليه؛ مثاله حديث أبي سعيد، يقول -رضي الله عنه-: قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «إن الماء طهور لا ينجسه شيء»، ولذلك بعضهم يقول: لا يكاد يوجد مثال لتخصيص الإجماع دون دليل، لكن في ظني هذا المثال يصلح، «إن الماء طهور لا ينجسه شيء» ولو تغير، «لا ينجسه شيء»: "شيء": نكرة في سياق النفي، فحينئذ تعم؛ يعني لا يُحكَم بنجاسة الماء مطلقا ولو وقع فيه ما وقع، سواء أثّر أم لم يؤثّر، هذا ظاهر النص، لكنهم أجمعوا على أنه إذا تغير الماء بأثر النجاسة في طعمه أو لونه أو رائحته فإنه يأخذ حكم النجاسة فيصير الماء نجسا. 

أما حديث أبي أمامة فهو ضعيف، ولا يصح عند أهل الحديث أن يكون الإجماع مقويا للحديث وإن قال به بعض الأصوليين، حديث أبي أمامة عند البيهقي: «إلا ما يغير طعمه أو ريحه»، هذا الاستثناء فيه ضعف في سنده. 

هل يصح أن يكون الإجماع مصححا لهذا الحديث؟ وحينئذ يُجعَل هذا الحديث هو مستند الإجماع؟ 

نقول: الأصح عند أهل الحديث -وهم العمدة- أنه لا يصح الإجماع مقويا للسند الذي ثبت ضعفه. 

فحينئذ نقول: هذا إجماع مستقل، ولا يُعرَف له دليل. 

لكن هل هو إجماع مستقل لم يستند إلى دليل؟ 

نقول: لا، الإجماع على الحكم مستنبط من كتاب أو سنة، لكن ما هو الدليل الذي استنبط منه هذا الحكم؟ 

الله أعلم، لم يُنقَل إلينا.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المخصصات المنفصلة:

(4) النصّ الخاص: 

[المتن]:

[والنص الخاص كـ (لا قَطْعَ إلا في ربع دينار)*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(والنص الخاص كـ (لا قَطْعَ إلا في ربع دينار))**:*

الرابع: قال: *(والنص الخاص)*: يعني أن يرد نص خاص بالمعنى السابق؛ أن يكون لفظ دال على محصور بشخص أو عدد فيشمل ما كان النص من كتاب أو سنة، والسنة سواء كانت متواترة أو آحادا، فيكون عاما من هذه الحيثية، إذًا النص الخاص يكون مخصصا؛ كقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «لا قَطْعَ إلا في ربع دينار» لقوله جل وعلا:{وَالسَّارِ  قُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ}   هل كل سارق يُقطَع؟ 

لا، وإنما يُحَد بقدر نصاب السرقة، قال: «لا قَطْعَ إلا في ربع دينار»، فنقول: «لا قطع إلا في ربع دينار» نص خاص من السنة، سواء حكمنا عليه بأنه متواتر أم آحاد، فهو يعتبر مخصِّصا ومقدما على قوله تعالى: {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ}.

والواجب حينئذ العمل بما دلّ عليه دليل التخصيص، وإهدار تلك الصورة التي دلّ عليها اللفظ العام دون حكم؛ يعني لا نسلط عليها حكم العام، فنقول: كل من سرق دون ربع دينار لا تقطع يده، مع أن النص: {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقطَعُوا} عام يشمل ربع دينار وما دونه، نقول: لا،  تُهدَر الصور أو الأفراد التي هي دون الربع فلا يتسلط عليها الحكم. 

أما الاسم فهذا لا بأس به، لو سرق زيتونة نقول: هذا سارق، لكن هل نرتب عليه الحكم؟ 

الجواب لا، الكلام في الحكم لا في الاشتقاق.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع (4) النصّ الخاص:

هل يشترط تأخر النصّ الخاص؟  

[المتن]:

[ولا يشترط تأخُّره*(1)*، وعنه: بلى*(2)*، فيقدم المتأخر وإن كان عاما*(3)*، كقول الحنفيّة*(4)*، فيكون نسخا للخاص، كما لو أفرده*(5)*، فعلى هذا متى جُهل المتقدم تعارضا*(6)*؛ لاحتمال النسخ بتأخر العام، واحتمال التخصيص بتقدُّمه*(7)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ولا يشترط تأخُّره)**:*

هذه أحكام تتعلق بالنص الخاص: 

هل يشترط أن يكون متأخرا عن اللفظ العام؟ 

الأصح أنه لا يشترط، ولذلك قال: 
*
(ولا يُشترط تأخره)*: الضمير يعود على النص الخاص، يُخصَّصُ العام سواء كان متقدما أو متأخرا؛ سواء كان النص الخاص متقدما على العام أو متأخرا؛ يعني قوله -جل وعلا-: {والسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ}   «لا قطع إلا في ربع دينار»، هذا يحتمل أن قوله تعالى: {والسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ} متقدمًا في النزول، ثم قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «لا قَطْعَ إلا في ربع دينار»، إذًا المخصِّص جاء متأخرا، ويحتمل أنه -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال: «لا قَطْعَ إلا في ربع دينار»، وبعد ذلك نزل قوله تعالى: {والسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ}   هل هما في كلا الحالين سواء؟ 

فيه نزاع، الأصح أنه سواء. 

أو جُهل؛ هل هو متقدم أو متأخر؟ 

نقول: الواجب العمل بما دل عليه النص العام، وإخراج تلك الصورة من دلالة اللفظ العام. 

إذًا يُعمَل به مطلقا، متى ما وقف المجتهد على نص عام ونص خاص لا يبحث أيهما أسبق في النزول وأيهما أسبق في الوجود حتى يخصص أو يُعمم، تعمل به مطلقا سواء كان النص الخاص متقدما على العام أو متأخرا إن عُلم التأريخ أو لم يعلم الحكم واحد.  
*
(2)* *(وعنه: بلى)**:*
*
(وعنه)*: أي عن الإمام أحمد رواية أخرى. 
*
(بلى):* يعني يشترط تأخره، فإن كان متقدما لا يكون تخصيصا، وإنما يكون نسخا على التفصيل الذي سيذكره؛ يعني لا يُجزَم إذا كان متقدما بأنه تخصيص، بل فيه تفصيل.
*
(وعنه بلى):* يعني يشترط تأخره، هذا لقول ابن عباس: "كنا نأخذ بالأحدث فالأحدث"، عليه لو كان الأحدث عاما هو المُقدّم، ونترك الخاص، وإذا كان الأحدث هو الخاص نعمل بالخاص، ونهدر تلك الصورة في اللفظ العام. 

لكن الأحدث فالأحدث، الأصح أن المراد به النسخ، إن كان الأحدث رافعا لجميع أفراد اللفظ العام السابق يؤخذ بالأحدث فالأحدث.  
*
(3)* *(فيقدم المتأخر وإن كان عاما)**:*

يعني لو جاء أولا: «لا قَطْعَ إلا في ربع دينار»، إذًا نقول: ما دون ربع دينار لا قطع فيه، ثم بعد ذلك نزل قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ}   هذا لفظ عام يدل على مطلق القطع، حينئذ نقول: هذا النص ناسخ للنص السابق إن كان المتأخر هو العام، لماذا؟ 

لأنه في الجزئية التي دلّ عليها اللفظ العام صار رافعا للحكم السابق؛ لأن نص: {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ} له دلالتان، دلالة على ما هو دون القطع، ودلالة على ما هو دون الربع الدينار وما هو أعلى، النص السابق قال: «لا قَطْعَ إلا في ربع دينار»، ثم جاء النص من القرآن، وفيه: أن القطع فيما هو دون الربع دينار، وقع تعارض أو لا؟ 

في نفس الصورة هذا يثبت وهذا ينفي، وهذا هو حقيقة النسخ، فعينُ الحكم الذي أثبته النص نفس الصورة: «لا قَطْعَ إلا في ربع دينار»، جاء النص العام أثبت أن القطع يكون فيما هو دون الربع دينار، فحينئذ لا يمكن الجمع، فنقدم المتأخر على المتقدم فنعتبره ناسخا، هذه وجهة الإمام أحمد -رحمه الله-، لكن أكثر الأصحاب على مخالفته.   
*
(4)* *(كقول الحنفيّة)**:*

استدلالا بقول ابن عباس: "كانوا يأخذون بالأحدث فالأحدث". 

لكن نقول: لنا أن في تقديم الخاص عملا بكلا الدليلين، وإعمال الدليلين أولى من إهمال أحدهما، «لا قَطْعَ إلا في ربع دينار»، هذا دليل وله حكم خاص، {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ}   نقول: هذا دليل وله حكم خاص، إذا استثنينا من قوله تعالى: {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ} ما هو دون الربع دينار عملنا بالدليلين، جمعنا بين السنة والقرآن، وإذا قدمنا {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ}   وجعلناه ناسخا لحديث: «لا قَطْعَ إلا في ربع دينار»، عملنا بدليل واحد، وأهملنا دلالة «لا قَطْعَ إلا في ربع دينار»، وإعمال الدليلين أولى من إهمال أحدهما. 
بل هذه عادة الصحابة، لم يُنقَل عن واحد منهم أنه بحث عن المتقدم والمتأخر، وجميع النصوص الواردة؛ مثل: {يوصيكم الله في أولادكم} أنها مخصوصة بالعبد، والغير قاتل، إلى آخره، لم يُنقل حرف واحد -مع الإجماع أنها مُخصَّصة- عن السلف والصحابة أنهم كانوا يبحثون عن المتأخر والمتقدم ليخصصوا به، أو يكون العام ناسخا للخاص إذا تقدم الخاص على العام. 
*
(5)* *(فيكون نسخا للخاص، كما لو أفرده)**:*

كأنه ورد خاص وخاص، «لا قَطْعَ إلا في ربع دينار»، القطع فيما هو دون الربع دينار، حينئذ صارا متعارضين.   
*
(6)* *(فعلى هذا متى جُهل المتقدم تعارضا)**:*

وإذا تعارضا توقفنا، وهذه مصيبة؛ لأن أكثر النصوص العامة والخاصة والمخصوصة لا نعلم أيها المتقدم وأيها المتأخر؛ لأنه إذا لم يبحث ويسأل الصحابة، من الذي يبحث؟! ومن أين يأتينا النقل؟! انقطع الطريق، حينئذ تتعارض الأدلة، وينبني عليها الوقوف في كثير من الأحكام حتى يرد ما يُرجح أحد الاحتمالين، فعلى هذا متى جُهل المتقدم تعارض العام والخاص، لماذا؟
*
(7)* *(لاحتمال النسخ بتأخر العام، واحتمال التخصيص بتقدُّمه)**:*

إذا لم يُنقَل أيهما المتقدم وأيهما المتأخر احتمل أن المتأخر هو العام فيكون ناسخا، ويحتمل أن المتأخر هو الخاص فيكون مخصصا، وحينئذ إذا تعارضا نقول: الله أعلم، لا ندري ما الحكم حتى يرد ما يُرجح أحد الاحتمالين.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع (4) النصّ الخاص:

هل الكتاب يخصص السنة؟  

[المتن]:

[وقال بعض الحنفية: الكتاب لا يخصص السنّة، وخرّجه ابن حامد رواية لنا*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وقال بعض الحنفية: الكتاب لا يخصص السنّة، وخرّجه ابن حامد رواية لنا)**:*

لما قال: *(والنص الخاص)*: هذا يشمل الكتاب والسنة، الكتاب يخصص الكتاب، والكتاب يخصص السنة، والسنة تخصص الكتاب، والسنة تخصص السنة مطلقا متواترة وآحادا، ولم يتعرض لها المصنف، ذكرناها في *"شرح الورقات"*، لكن هنا مسألة تعرض لها كالاستثناء من السابق: (*والنص الخاص*)، قال: 
*
(وقال بعض الحنفية: الكتاب لا يخصص السنة):* مطلقا متواترة أو آحادا؛ يعني لا يمكن أن يرد اللفظ العام في السنة ويرد المخصِّصُ في الكتاب؛ {وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ}[النحل44]، أيهما المُبيِّن وأيهما المُبيَّن؟

المُبيَّن القرآن، والسنة مُبيِّنة، لو خصص الكتابُ السنةَ لصار الفرع أصلا، اجتهادات، آراء، الله -عز وجل- يقول: {وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ}، أنت المُبيِّن، قولك وتقريرك -صلى الله عليه وسلم- هو السنة، فحينئذ هو مُبيِّن، والكتاب مُبيَّن، فلو جاء اللفظ العام في المُبيِّن لانقلبت الآية، فصار الكتاب مُبيِّنًا، والنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وقوله وفعله مُبيَّنا، قالوا: هذا لا يمكن أن يكون. 

لكن الجمهور على التخصيص، ومسألة قلب الفرع أصلا، أو الأصل فرعا يخالفه ما نُقل عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، فكانوا يخصصون الكتاب بالسنة، والسنة بالكتاب، والمتواتر بالآحاد، والآحاد بالمتواتر؛ لأنه كله وحي، وكله شرع، فيخصص بعضه بعضا، لا مانع عقلا من تخصيص الكتاب بالسنة، والسنة بالكتاب، ولذلك استدل الجمهور بقوله تعالى: {وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَانًا لِّكُلِّ شَيْءٍ}[النحل89]، والسنة شيء، السنة داخلة في قوله تعالى: {لِّكُلِّ شَيْءٍ}؛ إذًا القرآن يُبيَّن بالسنة، والقرآن أيضا بيان، والقرآن ينسخ بعضه بعضا، والقرآن يخصص بعضه بعضا، إذًا هو نفسه مُبيِّن ومُبيَّن؛ لأنه ورد في مواضع عام؛ كقوله تعالى: {والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء}، وورد في مواضع أخرى: {وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن}، إذًا بيّن بعضه بعضا.
*
(**وخرجه ابن حامدٍ رواية لنا):* يعني الحنابلة؛ رواية تخريج من قول الإمام أحمد: السنة مفسرة للقرآن ومُبينة له، هكذا قال الإمام أحمد، أخذ ابن حامد من هذا أن الكتاب لا يخصص السنة؛ لأنه حينئذ يصير المُبيِّن مُبيَّنًا. 

والصواب: أن كلا منهما يخصص الآخر، {وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى. إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى}، ثَمّ إجماع الصحابة على هذا، ثم نصوص في السنة مخصصة بالكتاب، والوقوع يدل على الجواز.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المخصصات المنفصلة:

(5) المفهوم: 

[المتن]:

[والمفهومُ؛ كخروج المعلوفة بقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «في سائمة الغنم الزكاة» من قوله: «في أربعين شاةً شاةٌ»*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(والمفهومُ؛ كخروج  المعلوفة بقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «في سائمة الغنم الزكاة» من قوله: «في أربعين شاةً شاةٌ»)**:*
*
(والمفهوم):* هذا الخامس، يعني ومن المخصصات المنفصلة: المفهوم، وهو ما دلّ عليه اللفظ لا في محل النطق، عندنا منطوق ومفهوم، وسيأتي بيانهما في موضعه، إذًا المفهوم يكون مخصِّصا. 

واعتبر الإجماع جل الناس     وقسمي المفهوم كالقياس

إذًا الإجماع يكون مخصِّصا، وقسما المفهوم: الموافقة والمخالفة يكونان مخصِّصين، وكذلك القياس. 
*
(كخروج المعلوفة بقوله* -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: *«في سائمة الغنم زكاة»):* السائمة: هي التي ترعى، والمعلوفة: التي يُصرف عليها عند صاحبها.

*«في سائمة الغنم زكاة»:* هذا خاص بالسائمة، الزكاة: مبتدأ، و«في سائمة الغنم»: جار ومجرور متعلق بمحذوف خبر مقدم، وتقديم ما حقه التأخير يفيد القصر والحصر، وهو إثبات الحكم في المذكور ونفيه عما عداه، إذًا تثبت الحكم في المذكور؛ في المنطوق به -وهو السائمة-، وتنفيه عما عداه؛ لأن الغنم إما سائمة وإما معلوفة، لا ثالث، وهنا يُثبَت الحكم في السائمة ويُنفى عن المعلوفة، من أين أخذت النفي عن المعلوفة؟ 

من النطق أو من الفهم؟ 

هو ما دل عليه اللفظ لا في محل النطق. 

ما معنى دل عليه اللفظ؟ 

لأنك أخذته من المركب، لا في محل النطق، محل النطق خاص بالسائمة، النفي المسلط على المعلوفة أخذته بالمفهوم، إذًا قوله: «في أربعين شاةً شاةٌ»، "شاةٌ": يشمل المعلوفة، ويشمل السائمة، فنقول: «في أربعين شاةً شاةٌ» نقيده ونخصصه بالسائمة، ونُخرج المعلوفة، أخرجنا المعلوفة بالمفهوم؛ لأن منطوق «في سائمة الغنم زكاة»، ومنطوق «في أربعين شاةً شاةٌ» لا تعارض، بل هو ذكر بعض الأفراد، ولا يخالف الحكم؛ لأن «في أربعين شاةً شاةٌ»، هذا كأنه قال: في السائمة زكاة، وقوله: «في سائمة الغنم زكاة» لا يعارضه، وإنما بقي التعارض بين منطوق قوله: «في أربعين شاةً شاةٌ»، المنطوق يشمل المعلوفة، أخرجه بمفهوم الحديث السابق: «في أربعين شاةً شاةٌ».

وهذا مثله مثل حديث أبي سعيد السابق: «إن الماء طهور لا ينجسه شيء»، مطلقا، سواء كان دون القلتين أو زاد عليهما، لكن حديث ابن عمر: «إذا كان الماء قلتين لم يحمل الخبث»، دل بمنطوقه على أن الماء إذا بلغ قلتين فأكثر لا ينجسه شيء، وبمفهومه -الذي هو دون القلتين- معناه أنه يحمل الخبث مطلقا ولو لم يتغير. 

الجمهور على تخصيص حديث أبي سعيد المنطوق بمفهوم حديث ابن عمر، وهذا أرجح؛ لأن المفهوم دليل شرعي؛ وإذا كان دليلا شرعيا يُعامل معاملة الأدلة الشرعية عند التعارض وعند عدم التعارض. 

فإذا لم يتعارض المفهوم قال بعضهم: تُثْبَتُ به الأحكام الشرعية. وإذا تعارض قالوا: ننظر هل عارض المنطوق أو لا؟ 

إن عارض المنطوق قالوا: المنطوق أقوى فيُقدَم عليه. 

لا، الصحيح إن كان المنطوق عاما فيُخصَّص بالمفهوم؛ لأن كلا منهما دليل شرعي، المفهوم دليل شرعي لو لم يُعارض وجب ثبوت الأحكام الشرعية به، فإذا تعارض حينئذ تقول: تعارض دليل شرعي مع دليل شرعي فنُجري قاعدة التعارض، فإذا كان هذا عام حديث أبي سعيد: «إن الماء طهور لا ينجسه شيء» ولو كان دون القلتين، نقول: لا، مفهوم حديث ابن عمر إن كان دون القلتين ينجس بمجرد الملاقاة، فيُخصَّص حديثُ أبي سعيد بمفهوم حديث ابن عمر كالحديث الذي ذكرناه. 

وإنما ذكرته لأن بعضهم يرى أن إذا تعارض منطوق ومفهوم قال: المنطوق أقوى، فيُقدَّم على المفهوم، وهذا غير صحيح، لكن لو كان المنطوق خاصا فعارض خاصا في محل الصورة يكون الكلام مسلما، لا نعارض، نقول: هذا حق؛ لأنه لا يمكن الجمع، فنقدم المنطوق الخاص على المفهوم الخاص، أما إذا كان المنطوق عامًا فلا، والجمهور على هذا.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المخصصات المنفصلة:

(6) فعل النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: 

[المتن]:

[وفعلُه صلّى الله عليه وسلّم*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وفعلُه صلّى الله عليه وسلّم)**:*

مثّل بعضهم بقوله جل وعلا: {وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّىَ يَطْهُرْنَ}[البقرة222]، هذا مخصَّص بحديث عائشة: "كان النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- يأمرها فتأتزر وهي حائض فيباشرها"، هل قول عائشة المخصِّص أو فعل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-؟

فعل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، المباشرة هي فعل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-. 

لكن يرد السؤال أين العام في قوله تعالى {وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّىَ يَطْهُرْنَ}؟

الفعل المضارع إذا وقع في سياق الشرط أو النهي أو النفي نقول: صار من صيغ العموم؛ كالنكرة إذا وقعت في سياق النفي أو النهي، {وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ}: نهي عن أي قربان، كل قربان سواء كان بوطء الجماع أو غيره، مطلقا، ولو مماسة نقول: هذا منهي عنه، لكن جاءت السنة أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- كان ينام مع عائشة في لحاف واحد وكان يباشرها .. إلى آخره، فنجعل المراد بـ {وَلاَ تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ} الوطء، ويكون فعله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- هو المخصِّص.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المخصصات المنفصلة:

(7) تقرير النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: 

[المتن]:

 [وتقريرُه*(1)*]. 

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وتقريرُه)**:*

مثل تقريره -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بعض الصحابة على صلاة سنة الفجر بعد الصبح، وهذا يعتبر تخصيصًا لعموم النهي عن الصلاة بعد الصبح حتى تطلع الشمس.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المخصصات المنفصلة:

(8) قول الصحابي: 

[المتن]:

[وقولُ الصحابي إن كان حجة*(1)*]. 

[الشرح]:
*
(1**)* *(وقولُ الصحابي إن كان حجة)**:*

قول الصحابي يعتبر من المخصصات، وسيأتي بحث قول الصحابة: هل هو حجة أم لا؟ 

هناك شروط لابن القيم -رحمه الله تعالى- يأتي ذكرها، لكن لو كان حجة هل يعتبر مخصِّصا؟ 

الصواب: لا يعتبر مخصِّصا، إلا إذا عُدّ إجماعا، فيُنظر فيه من نظر آخر، أما بمجرده فلا يعتبر مخصِّصا. 

هنا قال: *(وقول الصحابي)*: يعني من المخصصات إن كان حجة؛ لأنه أقوى من القياس، والقياس يخصِّص العام، فكذلك قول الصحابي. 

لكن فرق، القياس ثبت دليله بالكتاب والسنة، جماهير أهل العلم على أنه دليل شرعي، لكن قول الصحابي محل إشكال.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المخصصات المنفصلة:

(9) القياس: 

[المتن]:

[وقياسُ نص خاص في قول أبي بكر، والقاضي، وجماعة من الفقهاء والمتكلمين*(1)*، وقال ابن شاقلا وجماعة من الفقهاء: لا يُخَصُّ*(2)*، وقال قوم: بالجَليِّ دون الخفي*(3)*، وخصّص به عيسى بن أبان العام المخصوص، وحكي عن أبي حنيفة*(4)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وقياسُ نص خاص في قول أبي بكر، والقاضي، وجماعة من الفقهاء والمتكلمين)**:*
*
(وقياس نص خاص)*: يعني والقياس يعتبر من المخصصات في قول أبي بكر والقاضي وجماعة من الفقهاء والمتكلمين، القياس المعتمَد هو الذي يكون على نص، ولذلك الإمام أحمد -رحمه الله تعالى- قال: "القياس كالميتة"، هذه نُقلت عن الإمام أحمد وعن الشافعي، ومرداهم: أن القياس لا يُسار إليه إلا عند عدم وجود نص، كما أن الميتة لا يجوز الأكل منها إلا عند عدم وجود الطيبات. 
*
(وقياس نص خاص في قول أبي بكر والقاضي وجماعة من الفقهاء والمتكلمين):* لأن حكم القياس حكم النص المستند إليه، والنص يخصص العام، فكذا ما قيس عليه؛ يعني القياس لا بد له من أصل يُقاس عليه، الأصل الذي يكون في باب القياس سيأتينا، لا بد له من دليل، الدليل هذا وحده لو نُظر إليه دخل في قوله: (والنص الخاص)، إذًا القياس استند إلى دليل، هذا الدليل يعتبر مخصِّصا، فكذلك ما بني عليه، القياس متفرع على ذلك النص.

إذًا ما تفرع على مخصص خصصه، هذا مقصوده، وهنا تفرع القياس عن نص خاص، والنص الخاص يخصص، فكذلك القياس.  
*
(2)* *(وقال ابن شاقلا وجماعة من الفقهاء: لا يُخَصُّ)**:*
*
(وقال ابن شاقْلا* -بإسكان القاف وفتح اللام-* وجماعة من الفقهاء: لا يُخَصُّ):* أي العام أو العموم لا يخص بقياس، لا يعتبر القياس من المخصصات؛ لأن النص العام أصل، والقياس فرع، فلو خُصّ العام به لقُدم الفرع على الأصل، وهذا ممنوع. 

نقول: لا، بل الصواب جوازه، ودليله الوقوع، والوقوع دليل الجواز {الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي}، لفظ "الزانية": يشمل الحرائر والإماء، {فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ}، هذا نص في التخصيص، إذًا خصت الأمة من قوله: {الزانية} في تنصيف العذاب، قيس عليها العبد، فنُصِّف عليه العذاب قياسا على الأمة بجامع الرق، فصار مخصصًا لقوله: {الزاني}، إذًا لفظ "الزانية" مخصص بالنص، "والزاني" مخصص بالقياس على الأمة، حينئذ وُجد القياس.  
*
(3)* *(وقال قوم: بالجَليّ دون الخفي)**:*

يعني يصح ويجوز أن يخصص بالقياس الجلي دون القياس الخفي، وسيأتينا الفرق بين الجلي والخفي في موضعه.  
*
(4)* *(وخصّص به عيسى بن أبان العام المخصوص، وحكي عن أبي حنيفة)**:*
*
(وخصص به عيسى بن أبان العام المخصوص):* دون العام الذي لم يدخله تخصيص؛ يعني العام نوعان: 

عام مخصوص. 

وعام أُريد به الخصوص. 

العام المخصوص: هو العام الذي أُريد وقُصد أفراده استعمالا لا حكما، إذا قيل على المثال السابق: {فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ}   أما نقول: "المشركين" هذا لفظ عام يصدق على كل فرد فرد من أفراد المشركين؟ 

نعم، هذا من جهة اللفظ نفسه. 

لكن الحكم هل كل فرد من أفراد المشركين مقصود به الحكم؟ 

الجواب: لا؛ لأنه عام مخصوص، دخله التخصيص. 

وقولنا: "استعمالا": يعني من جهة اللغة، دلّ لفظ {الْمُشْرِكِينَ} على كل من اتصف بهذا الوصف، لكن لا يلزم منه ثبوت الحكم عليه، فحينئذ دخل جميع الأفراد استعمالا لا حكما. 

كذلك قوله: {والمطلقات} ما ذكرناه أنه من حيث اللفظ يشمل كل مطلقة، من حيث اللغة يشمل كل مطلقة، لكن في الحكم الشرعي لا، المطلقة الحامل ليست داخلة في النص. 

أما العام الذي أُريد به الخصوص: فهو الذي قُصدت به بعض أفراده استعمالا وحكما، ابتداء قبل أن يُركَّب، وقبل أن يدخل في جملة مفيدة، بعض الأفراد أُخرجت؛ قوله تعالى: {وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ}، {الناس} من ألفاظ العموم، فيشمل المؤمنين والكافرين، وهو من أدلة القول بأن الكفار مخاطبون بفروع الشرعية، {يا أيها الناس}، شامل، فحينئذ {وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ}، نقول: هذا عام أُريد به كل الأفراد من جهة اللفظ، لكن من جهة الحكم قوله: {مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ} مخصِّص، إذًا قوله: {الناس} في هذا المثال عام مخصوص، عام؛ لأنه من جهة اللغة استغرق جميع ما يصلح له اللفظ، مخصوص؛ لورود النص المتصل به لإخراج بعض الأفراد. 

لكن قوله -جل وعلا-: {أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ} على القول بأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- المراد بهذه، نقول: أُطلق اللفظ ابتداء مرادا به واحد، إذًا تناول الفرد الواحد هو لفظ عام من حيث الأصل، لكن قُصد عند الإطلاق الفرد الواحد استعمالا وحكما، ابتداء لا نقول: هذا خُص. 

{الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ}: هذا عام وهذا عام، لو حُمل اللفظ على العموم، وهذا على العموم، من القائل؟ ومن المقول له؟ 

إذًا كل الناس هم القائلون، يقولون لمن؟ 

ما وُجد أحد. 

{الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ}: نُعيم بن مسعود، إذًا أطلق اللفظ ابتداء مرادا به الواحد استعمالا وحكما. 

الفرق بينهما: أن الأول: {وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ}، نقول: هذا أُخرج منه بعض الأفراد، دلالته على الباقين على الأرجح حقيقة، وليس من قَبيل المجاز، وأما {الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ}، {أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ}، {وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ} جبريل عليه السلام، هذا من إطلاق الكل مرادا به البعض، فيكون من قبيل المجاز؛ لأن اللفظ استعمل في غير ما وُضع له. 

إذًا قوله: *(وخصص به عيسى بن أبان العام المخصوص، وحكي عن أبي حنيفة)*: العام المخصوص: الذي لم يُرَد به الخاص؛ يعني دخله تخصيص، وعام أُريد به الخصوص: استعمل في الخاص، في الفرد الواحد استعمالا وحكما، وأما العام المخصوص استعمل في كل الأفراد ثم قُصر منه بعض الأفراد. 

العام المخصوص الذي يدخله التخصيص هذا قد يكون محفوظا؛ يعني لم يدخله تخصيص البتة، وعام مخصوص؛ بمعنى أنه دخله تخصيص. 

يقول عيسى بن أبان هنا: العام إذا دخله تخصيص يجوز أن يكون القياس مخصصا، أما العام المحفوظ -الذي يعبر عنه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى بالعام المحفوظ- لا يخصص بالقياس، لماذا؟ 

لأن العام المحفوظ أقوى، والعام المخصوص فيه ضعف، ولذلك اختلفوا في دلالته على الباقين بعد التخصيص هل هو حقيقة أو مجاز؟ 

والأصح أنه حقيقة. 

إذًا: *(وخصص به عيسى بن أبان العام المخصوص*): دون العام الذي لم يدخله تخصيص؛ لأن الباقي على عمومه أقوى من ذاك المخصوص. 

لكن عند الأصوليين قاعدة: "ما من عام إلا وقد خُصّ"، هذا يُحمَل على الأحكام. 

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ينازعهم في هذا، يقول: ليس بصحيح، بل كثير من عمومات الكتاب والسنة لم يدخلها تخصيص. 

لكن مراده -رحمه الله تعالى- ما هو أوسع من الأحكام، لذلك مثّلوا: {وما من دابة في الأرض إلا وعلى الله رزقها}، هذا ليس في الأحكام، مثّل بـ {الحمد لله رب العالمين}، {مالك يوم الدين}، هذه ليست في الأحكام، ومراد الأصوليين والله أعلم -ما من عام إلا وقد خُص- الأحكام الشرعية التكليفية، في الصلوات قوله تعالى: {وأقيموا الصلاة}، كلها ألفاظ عامة، وقد دخلها التخصيص.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المخصصات المنفصلة:

(9) القياس: 

[المتن]:

[وقياسُ نص خاص في قول أبي بكر، والقاضي، وجماعة من الفقهاء والمتكلمين*(1)*، وقال ابن شاقلا وجماعة من الفقهاء: لا يُخَصُّ*(2)*، وقال قوم: بالجَليِّ دون الخفي*(3)*، وخصّص به عيسى بن أبان العام المخصوص، وحكي عن أبي حنيفة*(4)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وقياسُ نص خاص في قول أبي بكر، والقاضي، وجماعة من الفقهاء والمتكلمين)**:*
*
(وقياس نص خاص)*: يعني والقياس يعتبر من المخصصات في قول أبي بكر والقاضي وجماعة من الفقهاء والمتكلمين، القياس المعتمَد هو الذي يكون على نص، ولذلك الإمام أحمد -رحمه الله تعالى- قال: "القياس كالميتة"، هذه نُقلت عن الإمام أحمد وعن الشافعي، ومرداهم: أن القياس لا يُسار إليه إلا عند عدم وجود نص، كما أن الميتة لا يجوز الأكل منها إلا عند عدم وجود الطيبات. 
*
(وقياس نص خاص في قول أبي بكر والقاضي وجماعة من الفقهاء والمتكلمين):* لأن حكم القياس حكم النص المستند إليه، والنص يخصص العام، فكذا ما قيس عليه؛ يعني القياس لا بد له من أصل يُقاس عليه، الأصل الذي يكون في باب القياس سيأتينا، لا بد له من دليل، الدليل هذا وحده لو نُظر إليه دخل في قوله: (والنص الخاص)، إذًا القياس استند إلى دليل، هذا الدليل يعتبر مخصِّصا، فكذلك ما بني عليه، القياس متفرع على ذلك النص.

إذًا ما تفرع على مخصص خصصه، هذا مقصوده، وهنا تفرع القياس عن نص خاص، والنص الخاص يخصص، فكذلك القياس.  
*
(2)* *(وقال ابن شاقلا وجماعة من الفقهاء: لا يُخَصُّ)**:*
*
(وقال ابن شاقْلا* -بإسكان القاف وفتح اللام-* وجماعة من الفقهاء: لا يُخَصُّ):* أي العام أو العموم لا يخص بقياس، لا يعتبر القياس من المخصصات؛ لأن النص العام أصل، والقياس فرع، فلو خُصّ العام به لقُدم الفرع على الأصل، وهذا ممنوع. 

نقول: لا، بل الصواب جوازه، ودليله الوقوع، والوقوع دليل الجواز {الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي}، لفظ "الزانية": يشمل الحرائر والإماء، {فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ}، هذا نص في التخصيص، إذًا خصت الأمة من قوله: {الزانية} في تنصيف العذاب، قيس عليها العبد، فنُصِّف عليه العذاب قياسا على الأمة بجامع الرق، فصار مخصصًا لقوله: {الزاني}، إذًا لفظ "الزانية" مخصص بالنص، "والزاني" مخصص بالقياس على الأمة، حينئذ وُجد القياس.  
*
(3)* *(وقال قوم: بالجَليّ دون الخفي)**:*

يعني يصح ويجوز أن يخصص بالقياس الجلي دون القياس الخفي، وسيأتينا الفرق بين الجلي والخفي في موضعه.  
*
(4)* *(وخصّص به عيسى بن أبان العام المخصوص، وحكي عن أبي حنيفة)**:*
*
(وخصص به عيسى بن أبان العام المخصوص):* دون العام الذي لم يدخله تخصيص؛ يعني العام نوعان: 

عام مخصوص. 

وعام أُريد به الخصوص. 

العام المخصوص: هو العام الذي أُريد وقُصد أفراده استعمالا لا حكما، إذا قيل على المثال السابق: {فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ}   أما نقول: "المشركين" هذا لفظ عام يصدق على كل فرد فرد من أفراد المشركين؟ 

نعم، هذا من جهة اللفظ نفسه. 

لكن الحكم هل كل فرد من أفراد المشركين مقصود به الحكم؟ 

الجواب: لا؛ لأنه عام مخصوص، دخله التخصيص. 

وقولنا: "استعمالا": يعني من جهة اللغة، دلّ لفظ {الْمُشْرِكِينَ} على كل من اتصف بهذا الوصف، لكن لا يلزم منه ثبوت الحكم عليه، فحينئذ دخل جميع الأفراد استعمالا لا حكما. 

كذلك قوله: {والمطلقات} ما ذكرناه أنه من حيث اللفظ يشمل كل مطلقة، من حيث اللغة يشمل كل مطلقة، لكن في الحكم الشرعي لا، المطلقة الحامل ليست داخلة في النص. 

أما العام الذي أُريد به الخصوص: فهو الذي قُصدت به بعض أفراده استعمالا وحكما، ابتداء قبل أن يُركَّب، وقبل أن يدخل في جملة مفيدة، بعض الأفراد أُخرجت؛ قوله تعالى: {وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ}، {الناس} من ألفاظ العموم، فيشمل المؤمنين والكافرين، وهو من أدلة القول بأن الكفار مخاطبون بفروع الشرعية، {يا أيها الناس}، شامل، فحينئذ {وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ}، نقول: هذا عام أُريد به كل الأفراد من جهة اللفظ، لكن من جهة الحكم قوله: {مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ} مخصِّص، إذًا قوله: {الناس} في هذا المثال عام مخصوص، عام؛ لأنه من جهة اللغة استغرق جميع ما يصلح له اللفظ، مخصوص؛ لورود النص المتصل به لإخراج بعض الأفراد. 

لكن قوله -جل وعلا-: {أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ} على القول بأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- المراد بهذه، نقول: أُطلق اللفظ ابتداء مرادا به واحد، إذًا تناول الفرد الواحد هو لفظ عام من حيث الأصل، لكن قُصد عند الإطلاق الفرد الواحد استعمالا وحكما، ابتداء لا نقول: هذا خُص. 

{الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ}: هذا عام وهذا عام، لو حُمل اللفظ على العموم، وهذا على العموم، من القائل؟ ومن المقول له؟ 

إذًا كل الناس هم القائلون، يقولون لمن؟ 

ما وُجد أحد. 

{الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ}: نُعيم بن مسعود، إذًا أطلق اللفظ ابتداء مرادا به الواحد استعمالا وحكما. 

الفرق بينهما: أن الأول: {وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ}، نقول: هذا أُخرج منه بعض الأفراد، دلالته على الباقين على الأرجح حقيقة، وليس من قَبيل المجاز، وأما {الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ}، {أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ}، {وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ} جبريل عليه السلام، هذا من إطلاق الكل مرادا به البعض، فيكون من قبيل المجاز؛ لأن اللفظ استعمل في غير ما وُضع له. 

إذًا قوله: *(وخصص به عيسى بن أبان العام المخصوص، وحكي عن أبي حنيفة)*: العام المخصوص: الذي لم يُرَد به الخاص؛ يعني دخله تخصيص، وعام أُريد به الخصوص: استعمل في الخاص، في الفرد الواحد استعمالا وحكما، وأما العام المخصوص استعمل في كل الأفراد ثم قُصر منه بعض الأفراد. 

العام المخصوص الذي يدخله التخصيص هذا قد يكون محفوظا؛ يعني لم يدخله تخصيص البتة، وعام مخصوص؛ بمعنى أنه دخله تخصيص. 

يقول عيسى بن أبان هنا: العام إذا دخله تخصيص يجوز أن يكون القياس مخصصا، أما العام المحفوظ -الذي يعبر عنه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى بالعام المحفوظ- لا يخصص بالقياس، لماذا؟ 

لأن العام المحفوظ أقوى، والعام المخصوص فيه ضعف، ولذلك اختلفوا في دلالته على الباقين بعد التخصيص هل هو حقيقة أو مجاز؟ 

والأصح أنه حقيقة. 

إذًا: *(وخصص به عيسى بن أبان العام المخصوص*): دون العام الذي لم يدخله تخصيص؛ لأن الباقي على عمومه أقوى من ذاك المخصوص. 

لكن عند الأصوليين قاعدة: "ما من عام إلا وقد خُصّ"، هذا يُحمَل على الأحكام. 

شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ينازعهم في هذا، يقول: ليس بصحيح، بل كثير من عمومات الكتاب والسنة لم يدخلها تخصيص. 

لكن مراده -رحمه الله تعالى- ما هو أوسع من الأحكام، لذلك مثّلوا: {وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها}، هذا ليس في الأحكام، مثّل بـ {الحمد لله رب العالمين}، {مالك يوم الدين}، هذه ليست في الأحكام، ومراد الأصوليين والله أعلم -ما من عام إلا وقد خُص- الأحكام الشرعية التكليفية، في الصلوات قوله تعالى: {وأقيموا الصلاة}، كلها ألفاظ عامة، وقد دخلها التخصيص.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الخاص:

ما ينتهي إليه التخصيص: 

[المتن]:

[ويجوز تخصيص العموم إلى الواحد*(1)*، وقال الرازي والقفال والغزالي: إلى أقل الجمع*(2)*].

 [الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ويجوز تخصيص العموم إلى الواحد)**:*

يعني إلى أن يبقى واحد، إذا جوَّزنا وقلنا: لا خلاف في جواز التخصيص إلى كم؟ 

قال المصنف هنا: إلى واحد مطلقا؛ يعني سواء كان اللفظ دالا على الجمع أو لا، مطلقا؛ يعني {وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ} يجوز تخصيصه إلى أن يبقى واحد، {ومن يتق الله}، "من"، أو "ما" يجوز تخصيصه إلى أن يبقى واحد.  
*
(2)* *(وقال الرازي والقفال والغزالي: إلى أقل الجمع)**:*

وهو ثلاثة، وبعضهم يفصِّل يقول: إن كان اللفظ العام جمعا فأقل ما يدخله التخصيص إلى ثلاث؛ لأن اللفظ هنا كما سبق أنه دال على العموم بصورته وبمعناه، فكونه بالصورة يدل على الجمع، فحينئذ إذا خُصَّ من جهة المعنى فيكون أقل ما يدل عليه الجمع، وأما ما عدا الجمع كـ "من" و "ما" فلا بأس أن يُخصّ إلى أن يبقى واحد، وهذا التفصيل حسن، فما كان دالا على الجمع بصورته فالأولى أن يُقال: جواز التخصيص إلى أن يبقى أقل الجمع ليوافق المعنى اللفظي، ولذلك كما سبق قول البستي: "إن الكامل في العموم هو الجمع"، لأنه يدل على العموم بصورته وبمعناه. 
*
(ويجوز تخصيص العموم إلى واحد):* يعني إلى أن يبقى واحد. 
*
(وقال الرازي والقفال والغزالي: إلى أقل الجمع)*: وإن كان بعضهم يذكر في أدلة الجواز تخصيص العموم إلى واحد ليس عندنا دليل شرعي نص، يعني ليس عندنا مثال شرعي جاء فيه تخصيصات حتى بقي واحد، هذا لا وجود له، وإنما ذكروا دليلا لهذا العام الذي أُريد به الخصوص. 

عند المتقدمين لا فرق بين العام المخصوص والعام الذي أُريد به الخصوص، قالوا: لما جاء لفظ "الناس" من حيث هو هو عام، لما اُستعمِل في قوله: {الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ} والمراد به واحد دلّ على جواز تخصيص العام إلى أن يبقى واحد، لماذا؟ 

بناء منهم على أنه لا فرق بين العمومين، لا فرق بين النوعين، وإنما فرَّق بينهما المتأخرون؛ السبكي ومن بعده؛ فقالوا: العام نوعان: عام مخصوص، وعام أُريد به الخصوص، الثاني هذا مجاز باتفاق عندهم، الأول فيه نزاع، بناء على التقسيم، المسألة لا أصل لها. 

وإذا قلنا: لا تقسيم، فحينئذ يُستدَل بالعام الذي أُريد به الخصوص بأنه أُطلق وأُريد به واحد -وهو لفظ عام- على جواز تخصيص العام الذي يدخله تخصيص إلى أن يبقى واحد، لكن المسألة لها وجود في الشرع.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الخاص:

حكم العمل بالعام بعد تخصيصه:

[المتن]:

[وهو حجة في الباقي عند الجمهور خلافا لأبي ثور وعيسى بن أبان*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وهو حجة في الباقي عند الجمهور خلافا لأبي ثور وعيسى بن أبان)**:*
*
(وهو حجة في الباقي):* بعد أن يُخصّ حجة في الباقي، وهذا غريب؛ أن يُختَلف فيما إذا أُخرج عن اللفظ بعض الأفراد هل هو حجة في الباقي أم لا؟
*
(وهو حجة في الباقي)*: يعني بعد التخصيص، الأفراد التي بقيت هل هو حجة فيها أم لا؟ 

وهذا مبني على مسألة هل هو حقيقة فيها أم لا؟

لأنه صار من باب إطلاق الكل مرادا به الجزء، وهو مجاز. 
*
(وهو حجة في الباقي):* وهذا هو الحق، وهو الصواب عند الجمهور؛ لأن الصحابة أجمعوا على التمسك بالعمومات، وأكثرها دخلها التخصيص، لذلك نقول: ما من عام في الأحكام الشرعية إلا وقد خص، فحينئذ إذا صار العام بعد أن يُخصّ ليس بحجة ذهبت أكثر العمومات من الشرع. 
*
(خلافًا لأبي ثور وعيسى بن أبان):* قالوا: لأنه بعد التخصيص صار اللفظ مستعملا في غير ما وُضع له فيكون مجازا. 
نقول: هذا اجتهاد في مقابلة النص، ولو قيل: إنه مجاز فهو في مقابلة النص.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

المخصصات المتصلة:

الاستثناء وتعريفه:

[المتن]:

[ومنه: الاستثناء*(1)*، وهو قول متصل يدل على أن المذكور معه غير مراد بالقول الأول*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ومنه: الاستثناء)**:*

أي ومن الكلام المفيد، هكذا قدّره الكثير. 

ويحتمل أنه من المخصصات؛ لأن السياق لا زال في ذكر مبحث الخاص، فذكر أن المخصصات تسعة، ثم قال:
*
(ومنه: الاستثناء):* لا مانع أن يكون الضمير عائدا إلى المخصصات؛ لأن المخصص كما سبق نوعان: 

مخصص متصل، ومخصص منفصل. 

والمتصل -كما ذكرناه- لا يستقل بنفسه؛ يعني لا بد أن يكون متصلا بالكلام، وهذا محصور في خمسة، منها الاستثناء؛ لأن الاستثناء لا يوجد وحده، بل لا بد أن يكون متصلا بالمستثنى منه، "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، فلا يقال: "قام القوم"، ثم بعد ذلك يأتي في موضع آخر، أو بعد أسبوع، أو بعد شهر ويقول: "إلا زيدا"؛ لأنه مرتبط به ارتباط الجزء بكله. 
*
(ومنه: الاستثناء):* الاستثناء: استفعال من الثني، ولذلك قيل: الاستثناء لغة: مأخوذ من الثني، ومعناه العطف والعود، يقال: "ثنيت الحبل"، إذا عطفت بعضه على بعض. 

وقال بعضهم: إنه مأخوذ من الصرف، "ثنيت زيدا عن كذا"، إذا صرفته عنه.  
*
(2)* *(وهو قول متصل يدل على أن المذكور معه غير مراد بالقول الأول)**:*

وأما في الاصطلاح فعرّفه بتعريف تبع فيه ابن قدامة -رحمه الله تعالى- على خلاف المشهور من تعريف الأصوليين؛ لأنهم يعرفون الاستثناء بأنه:

 "الإخراج بـ إلا أو إحدى أخواتها". 

فحينئذ لا بد أن يكون الاستثناء فيه إخراج، فإذا لم يكن فيه إخراج لا يكون استثناء. 

ولذلك من عرّف الاستثناء بأنه إخراج؛ أنكر وجود الاستثناء المنقطع، أو أثبته لكنه مجاز، ونفى أن يكون الاستثناء حقيقة من غير الجنس؛ لعدم وجود الإخراج، فإذا قلت: "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، "إلا زيدًا": هنا حصل إخراج من المستثنى منه، وهو القول، إذًا المستثنى داخل في جنس المستثنى منه، وهذا هو حقيقة الاستثناء، فإذا لم يكن كذلك لا يُسمَى استثناء، فإذا قال: "قام القوم إلا حمارا"، ليس عندنا إخراج، إذًا ليس باستثناء، وهذا ما يسمى بالاستثناء المنقطع، إذًا لا بد أن يكون الاستثناء متضمنًا لمعنى الإخراج، وإلا فلا يكون استثناء. 

فإذا سُمع من كلام العرب ما ظاهره الاستثناء وليس فيه ثم إخراج، قالوا: ليس باستثناء حقيقة، وإنما هو استثناء مجازا؛ كما إذا استثني من غير الجنس. 

والصواب: أن الاستثناء قد يكون منقطعا حقيقة؛ لأنه مسموع من لغة العرب كما سيأتي. 

"الإخراج بـ إلا أو إحدى أخواتها": الإخراج هذا يشمل كل ما يمكن أن يُخرَج به؛ كالشرط، الشرط فيه نوع إخراج، ولذلك يُعدّ من المخصصات المتصلة، {فَكَاتِبُوهُمْ إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ فِيهِمْ خَيْرًا}، إذًا أخرج مكاتبة من لم نعلم فيه خيرًا، إذًا حصل به إخراج. 

كذلك الصفة يحصل بها إخراج، {وَمَن يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُّتَعَمِّدًا}، أخرج القتل الخطأ وشبه العمد. 

كذلك الغاية، {قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ}، إلى أن قال: {حَتَّى يُعْطُواْ الْجِزْيَةَ}[التوبة29]، فإن أعطوا الجزية ارتفع الأمر، وهو قتالهم. 

كذلك البدل يحصل به إخراج، {وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ}، هذا يشمل المستطيع وغيره، قال: {مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ}، هذا بدل بعض من كل، حينئذ حصل به إخراج. 

إذًا استوى الاستثناء مع غيره من المخصصات المتصلة في كون كل منها فيه إخراج، ولكن امتاز الاستثناء عن غيره أنه استثناء بأداة خاصة، وهي "إلا" أو إحدى أخواتها؛ يعني نظائرها في المعنى. 

ثم هذه النظائر قد تكون حرفا، وقد تكون اسما، وقد تكون مترددة بين الحرفية والاسمية، ولذلك بعضهم حصر صيغ الاستثناء بإحدى عشرة صيغة، عند الأصوليين، ليس عند النحاة، وهي: "إلا"، و "غير"، و "سوى"، و "ما عدا"، و "ليس"، و "لا يكون"، و "حاشا"، و "خلا"، و "سيّما"، و "ما خلا"، و "عدا"، "عدا" تُحسب مرتين بـ "ما"، وتُحسب بدون "ما"، هذه الصيغ إن وردت في كلام العرب في جملةٍ ما متضمنة لإحدى هذه الأدوات حكمنا عليه بأنه استثناء لغة. 

ولكن هل يحصل الاستثناء بالفعل؟ لو قال: "قام القوم وأستثني زيدا"؟ 

محل نزاع، أكثر أهل اللغة -إن لم يكن اتفاق- أنه لا يعد استثناء، وإن كان فيه معنى الاستثناء، "قام القوم وأستثني زيدا"، "أستثني": فعل مضارع، والفاعل مستتر تقديره "أنا"، و "زيدا": مفعول به، هل حصل إخراج بهذا؟ 

نعم حصل إخراج، لكنه لم يكن بـ "إلا" أو إحدى أخواتها، فحينئذ لا يُسمى استثناء، وعند بعض الأصوليين يُسمى استثناء.

حروف الاستثناء والمضارع 


من فعل الاستثناء وما يضارع



"حروف الاستثناء والمضارع من فعل الاستثناء": يعني المضارع من فعل الاستثناء، "وما يضارع": يعني وما يشابه الفعل المضارع؛ مثل "خلا" و "عدا" و "حاشا"، هذه أفعال ماضية وحصل بها الاستثناء. 

وهذا غريب من النحاة؛ أن يُعَدّ "خلا" و "عدا" و "حاشا" -وهي أفعال إذا نَصَبَت- استثناء، ولا يعد "أستثني" استثناء؛ لأن "أستثني": من مادة الاستثناء؛ يعني من حروف الاستثناء، أقوى في الدلالة على الاستثناء من "خلا" و "عدا" و "حاشا"، يُفَهم منه الاستثناء بقوة؛ لأنه من جهة المعنى ومن جهة اللفظ، أما "قام القوم عدا زيد"، لو حصل الإخراج به، ليس من جهة اللفظ، وإنما من جهة المعنى، أما "أستثني زيدا"، هذا حصل من جهة المعنى ومن جهة اللفظ؛ لأنه مشتمل على مادة الاستثناء. 

"الإخراج بـ إلا أو إحدى أخواتها": لكن بعض الأصوليين اعترض على هذا الحد باعتراضٍ وجيه، وهو أنه لو حُكم بأن الاستثناء إخراج بـ "إلا" أو إحدى أخواتها مما لو لم تأتِ "إلا" لكان داخلا فيما سبق، وهو المُستثنى منه. 

قالوا: إذا حكمنا بالإخراج لوقعنا في التناقض، فإذا قيل: "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، أُخرج "زيد" من القوم، متى؟ 

بعد دخوله؛ لأنه لا يكون إخراج إلا بعد الدخول، "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، إذًا لما أثبتَ القيام له أخرجتَه، وأثبتَ له نقيض ما أثبتَه للمحكوم عليه السابق، وهو المستثنى منه، فحينئذ يقع التناقض في كون هذا الفرد المُخرَج المُستثنى حُكِم عليه أولا بالقيام، ثم حُكِم عليه ثانيا بنقيض القيام، وهو عدم القيام، فإذا قيل: "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، لو قيل بالإخراج بـ "إلا" هنا؛ لقلنا: 

أولا: حكمنا على المستثنى، وهو "زيد" بالقيام، ثم قلنا: "إلا زيدا"، والاستثناء من الإثبات نفي، وهذا استثناء متصل، وهو الحكم بنقيض الحكم على جنس ما حكمت عليه أولا، فيكون تقدير الكلام: "قام القوم إلا زيدا لم يقم"، فالحكم الذي أُثبت أولا -وهو القيام المُثبَت للمستثنى منه- أُثبت نقيضه، وهو عدم القيام لزيد. 

لكن كيف أدخلته أولا في المستثنى منه ثم أخرجته؟

حصل تناقض، وهو أن الفرد المُخرَج حُكِم عليه أولا بإثبات الحكم، ثم أثبت له نقيض الحكم، وهو ما بعد "إلا"، لأنه كما سيأتي -قول المصنف-: (*وهو من الإثبات نفي، ومن النفي إثبات*)، لذا عدَل بعضهم عن حقيقة الاستثناء: بأنه إخراج، وخاصة ما رتب عليه ابن القيم -رحمه الله تعالى- بكلمة التوحيد "لا إله إلا الله"، لو قيل: بأنه إخراج لحصل الكفر أولا، ثم التوحيد، ولا يجتمعان، "لا إله" دخل أولا المستثنى، وهو الله -عز وجل-، فنُفيت عنه الألوهية، ثم أُثبتت له الألوهية، وهذا تناقض؛ لأنه "لا إله": إذا قصد دخول الله -عز وجل- فهذا كُفر، نفى الألوهية عن الرب -جل وعلا-، ثم أثبتها. 

إذًا يلزم على هذا التعريف -أن الاستثناء إخراج- أن المُوحِّد لو قال كلمة: "لا إله إلا الله" لا يدخل بها الإسلام، ولا تكون توحيدا؛ لأنه تناقض، آخرها يناقض أولها، فلذلك عدل بعضهم عن هذا التعريف إلى ما ذكره المصنف هنا. 

والطوفي له تعليق على هذا، يقول في "مختصر الروضة" لما أورد التعريف: "هذا قول من يزعم أن التعريف بالإخراج -أي إخراج بعض الجملة بـ "إلا" وما قام مقامها- تناقض، وليس بشيء". 

والصواب: أنه شيء؛ لأنه يحُكى إطباق -ودعوى الإجماع فيها نظر- أهل اللغة على تفسير الاستثناء بالإخراج؛ وعليه يلزم التناقض. 

ولذلك صحح ابن القيم -رحمه الله تعالى- في "بدائع الفوائد" أن مذهب سيبويه: أنه ليس بداخل في الاسم ولا في الحكم، لم يدخل أصلا، إذا قيل: "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، "إلا زيدا": هذه قرينة فقط دالة على أن "زيدا" لم يُرَد بالجملة الأولى، "قام القوم": لا يدخل فيها "زيد" البتة، لا في المُسمى -الذي هو المستثنى منه في الاسم- ولا في الحكم، وهو إثبات القيام، ولذلك نصّ بعضهم على أن مذهب سيبويه وجمهور البصريين: أن المستثنى لم يندرج في المستثنى منه، ولا في حكمه، فكيف يُدعى إجماع أهل اللغة أن الاستثناء إخراج؟ حينئذ لا عدول. 

نقول: لا، إذا حُكي مذهب سيبويه بأنه لم يندرج المستثنى في المستثنى منه، ولا في حكمه، وهو منسوب إلى جمهور البصريين، بل مذهب الكسائي، -وهو إمام الكوفيين- بأنه لا يندرج أيضا في المستثنى منه، لكنه خالف سيبويه بأنه مسكوت عنه، فإذا قيل: "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، "زيدا" هذا مسكوت عنه، لم يُثبَت له قيام ولم ينفَ، لكنه وافق أن المستثنى ليس داخلا في المستثنى منه، وعليه دعوى الإجماع ليست بصحيحة. 

ولذلك العدول إلى تعريف الاستثناء بما ذكره المصنف هنا تبعا لابن قدامة -رحمه الله- وغيره، نقول: هو أصوب وأدق؛ بأن يُقال: 
*(الاستثناء: قول مُتصل يدل على أن المذكور معه غير مراد بالقول الأول):* لكن لو زاد بـ "إلا" أو إحدى أخواتها على من نصّ على أن الاستثناء لا بد أن يكون بـ "إلا: أو إحدى أخواتها فهو حسن. 

وأما "الإخراج بـ "إلا" أو إحدى أخواتها"؛ نقول: هذا فيه نظر.
*
(وهو):* أي الاستثناء. 
*
(قول):* إذًا لا بد أن يكون لفظا، أخرج المخصصات العقلية، والمخصصات الحسية؛ لأنها ليست بأقوال، والاستثناء معلوم أنه من المخصصات المتصلة، إذًا لا بد من جنس يُخرِجُ بقية المخصصات. 
*
(متصل):* أخرج المنفصلة، حينئذ المخصصات المنفصلة ليست داخلة معنا، فالاستثناء لا بد أن يكون متصلا بالمستثنى منه، كما سيأتي أنه شرط لصحة الاستثناء؛ أن يكون الاستثناء متصلا بالمستثنى منه؛ لأنه لا يُعَد كلامًا إلا بهما؛ كالخبر مع المبتدأ، وجواب الشرط مع فعل الشرط، لو قال: "إن قام زيد"، ثم جاء بعد أسبوع فقال: "قمت"، لم يعد كلاما، لو قال: "قام القوم"، ثم قال بعد شهر: "إلا زيدا"، لم يعد كلاما؛ لأن شرط الكلام أن يكون كلًا مركبا ملفوظا مرة واحدة؛ يعني في مجلس واحد. 
*
(قول متصل)*: الاستثناء حينئذ لا يستقل بنفسه عن الجملة، 
*
(يدل):* إذًا له دلالة، ليس بقولٍ لا معنى له؛ لأن القول هو اللفظ الدال على معنى. 

لو زيد القيد هنا بـ "إلا" أو إحدى أخواتها فيكون متعلقا بقوله: *(يدل)* لكان أجود.
*
(على أن المذكور معه)*: مع "إلا" أو إحدى أخواتها، فنُرجع الضمير حينئذ على "إلا" أو إحدى أخواتها، ولو فُسّر القول -كما فسّره البعض- بأنه صيغ الاستثناء لعاد إلى القول. 

حينئذ *(قول):* بعضهم فسّره بأنه المراد به صيغ الاستثناء الإحدى عشرة المذكورة سابقا. 

ولو قلنا: *(قول):* المراد به احترازا عن المخصصات العقلية والحسية، وزدنا لفظ "يدل بـ "إلا" أو إحدى أخواتها"؛ يكون التقدير على أن المذكور معه؛ أي المذكور مع صيغ الاستثناء. 
*
(غير مراد بالقول الأول):* الذي هو المستثنى منه مع حُكمه غير مراد، فحينئذ "إلا" وما بعدها قرينة صارفة على أن يكون المستثنى داخلا فيما سبق؛ لأنه لولا الاستثناء لكان داخلا، لو قال: "قام القوم" يشمل كل من يصدق عليه القوم، لكن قد يُطلق لفظ "القوم" -وهو عام- ويُراد به البعض، ما الذي يدلنا على أنه أطلق العام وأراد به بعضه؟ 

لا بد من قرينة، لما أطلق "القوم" لم يرد به "زيدا" أردفه بقرينة تدل على أن "زيدا" غير مراد بالقول الأول، فحينئذ "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، لا نقول: "إلا" أخرجت "زيدا" من قوله: "القوم" بعد دخوله، وإلا وقعنا في التناقض، وإنما نقول: "إلا" والمذكور بعدها قرينة تدل على أن "زيدا" لم يدخل أصلا في القول، ولم يدخل في حكمه الذي هو القيام، وليس داخلا في المسمى؛ الذي هو الاسم "القوم". 

حينئذ نقول: "قول متصل يدل بـ "إلا" أو إحدى أخواتها على أن المذكور معه -أي المستثنى المذكور مع صيغ الاستثناء- غير مراد بالقول الأول". 

والمراد بالقول الأول: المستثنى منه وحكمه؛ فحينئذ يكون المستثنى مُخرَجا من الاسم وحكمه، ليس داخلا أصلا، والإخراج قبل جعل المسند إليه مسندا إليه، وقبل إلحاق الفعل به؛ قبل أن يُقال: "قام القوم"، أراد عدم دخول "زيد" وأردفه بـ "إلا زيدا"، قرينة دالة على هذا المعنى الذي كَنَّه في نفسه.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع الاستثناء:

الفرق بين الاستثناء والتخصيص بغيره:

[المتن]:

[فيفارق التخصيص بالاتصال*(1)*، وتطرقه إلى النص؛ كعشرة إلا ثلاثة*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(فيفارق التخصيص بالاتصال)**:*

فيفارق الاستثناءُ التخصيص، والمراد بالتخصيص هنا: المخصِّص المنفصل. 

ما الفرق بين الاستثناء -وهو مُخصص- والمخصصات المنفصلة، والمخصصات المتصلة: التي غير الاستثناء؛ كالغاية ونحوها؟ 
*
(فيفارق الاستثناءُ التخصيصَ)*: يعني بالمنفصل والمتصل بغير الاستثناء.
*
(بالاتصال):* بأن يكون متصلا، فيجب اتصاله بالمستثنى منه حقيقة أو حكما بخلاف غيره من المخصصات المنفصلة، فإنه لا يشترط اتصاله؛ لأنه -كما سبق- أن المخصَّص (اللفظ العام) قد يكون في آية، أو في الكتاب، ويأتي المخصِّص المنفصل في سورة أخرى منفصلة عن الآية السابقة، أو يأتي في السنة، أو العكس، لا يُشترط أن يكون متصلا به، {وَالْمُطَلَّقَ  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ}، هذه في آية البقرة، {وُأولَات الأحَمالٍ}، هذه في سورة الطلاق، حينئذ نقول: هذا مخصص منفصل، هل يشترط اتصاله به؟ 

لا يشترط. 

بخلاف الاستثناء؛ لا بد أن يكون متصلا به حقيقة، أن يُلْفَظ به مرة واحدة: "قام القوم إلا زيدا". 

أو حكما؛ بأن ينقطع عن الاتصال بأمر ضروري لا بد منه؛ كالسعال، أو أخذ النفس، أو بلع الريق، ونحوه، لو قال: "قام القوم"، ثم سعل، ثم قال: "إلا زيدا"، هذا في الحقيقة ليس متصلا، لكنه لما كان الانفصال هنا بشيء ضروري أُلحق به، وجُعل في حكم المتصل حقيقة، ولذلك لا بد أن يكون المستثنى متصلا بالمستثنى منه حقيقة أو حكما. 

إذًا يفارق الاستثناء التخصيص بالاتصال، فلا بد أن يكون المستثنى متصلا بالمستثنى منه، وإلا لما عُدّ كلاما؛ كاتصال الخبر بالمبتدأ، لا يمكن أن يُتصَور أن يُقال: "زيد"، ثم يقال بعد وقت طويل: "قائم"، السامع والمُخاطب لا يتصور إلحاق "قائم" بـ "زيد"؛ لذلك من شرط الكلام أن يكون مركبا تركيبا إسناديا، وإلا لما صار كلاما، وأن يكون المركب تركيبا إسناديا مستلزما لمسند ومسند إليه. 

ولا بد أن يكون من متكلم واحد، ولذلك اختلفوا أيضا في الاستثناء لو وقع من متكلمين، هذا بناء على الكلام؛ على أصل مسألة الكلام نفسها (المسند والمسند إليه) هل يصح أن يقع من اثنين؟ أو لا بد أن يكون من متكلم واحد؟ 

فيه خلاف: ابن مالك -رحمه الله- على جلالته جوَّز أن يكون من اثنين. 

والصواب: أنه يكون من واحد، ولا يصح أن يكون من اثنين ولو تواطآ؛ لأن بعضهم مثَّل بمن تواطآ؛ يعني يقول له: أنا أقول: "زيد" وأنت تقول: "قائم"، نقول: هاتان جملتان، وليستا جملة واحدة، "زيد": حذفت الخبر ونويته، وذاك قال: "قائم": حذف المبتدأ، فهاتان جملتان، وأما إذا لم يكن تواطؤ، حينئذ لا يصح أن يكون كلاما، لا يمكن أن يقول الرجل: "زوجتي"، ثم يقول آخر: "طالق"، هل يقع؟ 

الفتوحي في "شرح الكوكب المنير" نزّل هذه المسألة على الخلاف في الكلام، هل يقع من متكلم واحد أو لا؟

 مثله الاستثناء، لو قال: "زوجاتي طوالق"، فقال آخر: "إلا هندا"، هل يقع؟ 

بناء على الكلام في أصله، هل يُشترط فيه أن يكون من متكلم واحد أو لا؟ 

الأصح أنه لا بد أن يكون من متكلم واحد، فلو نطق أحدهما بمسند، ونطق الآخر بمسند إليه لم يعتبر كلاما، ولو نطق واحد بمستثنى محكوم عليه، ونطق آخر بالمستثنى نقول: لم يقع، ولم يحصل. 

أما قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لما قال: «البلد الحرام، وأن الله حرمه . .» فقال العباس: "إلا الإذخر"، فحصل الاستثناء هنا، فقالوا: إذًا وقع من متكلمين. 

نقول: لا، النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أعاد الاستثناء، وإنما قاله العباس مُذكِّرا للنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وإلا لو حصلت الفائدة بقول العباس وكان سكوت النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- حجة في الإقرار عليه لِمَ عاده النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-؟ ما الفائدة؟ لكان لغوا وعبثا، وهو مُنزه عن هذا -صلى الله عليه وسلم-. 

حينئذ نقول: ليس في هذا دليل لكم، بل هو دليل عليكم، هذا ما يُسمى بقلب الدليل؛ كون النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أعاد المستثنى وقال: «إلا الإذخر» دليل على أنه لا بد من الاتصال، وإلا لم يُعدّ كلاما؛ لأنه لو سكت ولم يُعِد الاستثناء الذي ذكره العباس لكان سكوته حجة، فحصل الحكم الشرعي. 

إذًا لا بد أن يكون متصلا، ومن متكلم واحد. 

وما بناه الفتوحي في "شرح الكوكب" في مسألة لو قيل من متكلمين ليس بصحيح؛ لأنه قال: "لو قيل من متكلمين؛ فقال قائل: "زوجتي" قال الآخر: "طالق"، يقع أو لا يقع"؟ 

نقول: هذه المسألة مردها إلى الشرع، لا يقع قطعًا، هل يقع الطلاق في الشرع بلفظ "زوجتي"؟ 

لا، إذًا لا يمكن أن يقع بفعل الآخر، وإنما يحصل بفعل الفاعل نفسه، وهذا أمر شرعي مرده إلى الشرع، واللغة ليس لها مدخل في مثل هذا.  
*
(2)* *(وتطرقه إلى النص؛ كعشرة إلا ثلاثة)**:*

الفارق الثاني بين الاستثناء والتخصيص: *(تطرقه إلى النص):* يعني الاستثناء كما أنه من المخصصات، وإذا كان من المخصصات معناه أنه يتطرق إلى اللفظ العام، هل يدخل غير العام؟ 

نعم، قد يدخل النصّ، لأن لفظ "عشرة" ليس بلفظ عام، ولذلك قلنا: في حد العام: "اللفظ المستغرق لجميع ما يصلح له بحسب الوضع بلا حصر"، "بلا حصر": لإخراج أسماء الأعداد، فإنها ليست بألفاظ عامة؛ لأنها تدل على مُعيَّن، والخاص: اللفظ الدال على المُعيَّن إما بشخص أو بعدد، إذًا صارت العشرة ونحوها من ألفاظ الأعداد، أسماء الأعداد، صارت من الخاص، هل يصح دخول الاستثناء اللفظ الخاص الذي هو نص في العشرة؟ 

نقول: نعم، تقول: "له علي عشرة إلا خمسة"، "إلا ثلاثة"، إذًا دخله الاستثناء، كما يدخل الاستثناء اللفظ العام: "أكرم الطلاب إلا زيدا"، هنا الاستثناء وقع مقارنا للفظ عام، وهو من المخصصات، وأما "إلا عشرة" فلا يسمى مخصَّصا. 

إذًا الفارق الثاني الذي يفارق التخصيص: أن التخصيص لا يكون إلا للفظ العام، ولا يكون للفظ الخاص؛ لأنه هو في نفسه خاص، وأما الاستثناء -من حيث هو استثناء- فيدخل اللفظ العام، ويدخل اللفظ الخاص. 

وعليه، فالتخصيص بالاستثناء أعم من التخصيص بغيره؛ لأن التخصيص بغير الاستثناء خاص باللفظ العام، والتخصيص بالاستثناء يدخل اللفظ العام وغيره.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع الاستثناء:

الفرق بين النسخ والاستثناء:

[المتن]:

[ويفارق النسخ بالاتصال*(1)*، وبأنه مانع لدخول ما جاز دخوله، والنسخ رافع لما دخل*(2)*، وبأنه رفع للبعض، والنسخ رفع للجميع*(3)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ويفارق النسخ بالاتصال)**:*

يعني يفارق الاستثناءُ النسخَ بالاتصال، لا بد أن يكون متصلا، والنسخ شرطه الانفصال، لا يكون ناسخا إلا إذا كان الحكم الجديد بخطاب متراخٍ عن الحكم السابق.  
*
(2)* *(وبأنه مانع لدخول ما جاز دخوله، والنسخ رافع لما دخل)**:*

أي الاستثناء يفارق النسخ من حيث إن الاستثناء مانع لدخول ما جاز دخوله، إذًا جاز أولا دخوله، وجاء الاستثناء قرينة صارفة عن دخول المستثنى في المستثنى منه، وأما النسخ فهو رافع لما دخل، هو دخل أصلا ثم رُفع، إذًا الاستثناء مانع، والنسخ رافع، الاستثناء مانع لدخول ما جاز دخوله، ولا يُقطَع بأنه داخل، بل ننفي بأنه داخل، والنسخ رافع لما دخل، دخل أولا ثم نُسخ.  
*
(3)* *(وبأنه رفع للبعض، والنسخ رفع للجميع)**:*

الفارق الثالث بين الاستثناء والنسخ: بأن الاستثناء رفع للبعض، "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، فحينئذ "إلا زيدا": هذا بعض القوم، وليس كل القوم، "أكرم الطلاب إلا زيدا"، ولا يصح أن يُقال: "أكرم الطلاب إلا الطلاب"، لكن النسخ قد يكون رافعا للكل، وقد يكون رافعا للبعض. 

للكل -مثلا- كما في نسخ القِبلة من بيت المقدس إلى الكعبة، الحكم كله مرفوع، ليس مفصّلا، في صلوات كذا لك أن تتوجه وإلا فلا، لكن عدة المُتوفَّى عنها زوجها كانت حولا فنُسخت إلى أربعة أشهر وعشرة، نُسخ.

أما الاستثناء فلا يكون رفعا للكل، لا بد أن يكون للبعض؛ لأن استثناء الكل من الكل باطل باتفاق، ولا يصح أن يُقال كما سيأتي: "له على عشرة إلا عشرة"، "خمسة إلا خمسة"؛ لأنه باطل ولغو وعبث. 

إذًا هذه فوارق بين النسخ الاستثناء. 

** يشترط في الاستثناء أن يكون متصلا، 

** والاستثناء يكون مانعا، والنسخ رافعا. 

** والاستثناء رفع للبعض، والنسخ قد يكون رفعا للجميع.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع الاستثناء:

شروط الاستثناء:

(1): اتصال المستثنى بالمستثنى منه:

[المتن]:

[وشرطه*(1)*: الاتصال، فلا يفصل بينهما سكوت يمكن الكلام فيه*(2)*، وحُكِيَ عن ابن عباس عدم اشتراطه*(3)*، وعن عطاء والحسن تعليقه بالمجلس*(4)*، وقد أومأ إليه أحمد في اليمين*(5)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وشرطه)**:*

ثم ذكر شروط الاستثناء. 

متى يُعتبر الاستثناء مؤثّرا في الحكم الشرعي؟ 

ذكر المصنف هنا ثلاثة شروط لصحة الاستثناء للحكم. 
*
(2)* *(الاتصال، فلا يفصل بينهما سكوت يمكن الكلام فيه)**:*

يعني لا ينفصل بسكوت ولا بكلام أجنبي، لا بد أن يكون متصلا كما ذكرناه سابقا؛ لأنه جزء من الكلام يحصل به الإتمام، فإذا انفصل لم يكن إتماما؛ كالشرط وخبر المبتدأ كما ذكرناه سابقا، لو فصل بين المستثنى والمستثنى منه بكلام أجنبي أو بسكوت طويل؛ نقول: هذا لا يعد كلاما؛ لأنه كالجزء من الكلام، والأصل في الكلام أن يُلقى مرة واحدة؛ المُسنَد والمُسنَد إليه، وما تعلق به من الفضلات يكون متمما لمعناه، فلا يصح حينئذ أن يُقال: "قام الطلاب" و "أكرم الطلاب"، ثم بعد ساعة يقول: "إلا زيدا"، وعليه لو حصل: نقول لزم الحكم لجميع الطلاب، و "إلا زيدا": هذا يعتبر لغوا وعبثا لا يُلتَفت إليه.
*
(وشرطه الاتصال):* يعني اتصال المستثنى بالمستثنى منه حقيقة أو حكما.
*
(فلا يفصل بينهما):* يعني لا يجوز الفصل بين المستثنى والمستثني منه. 
*
(سكوت يمكن الكلام فيه):* أما سكوت لا يمكن الكلام فيه، قليل، هذا لا يُخرجه عن كونه حقيقة؛ لأنه مشتبه، يحتمل أنه سكت لأمرٍ ما؛ يفكر، أو ينظر، أو يتأمل، أو لانشغال الذهن، ونحو ذلك، فنقول: إذا تكلم بعد ذلك قال: "أكرم الطلاب"، ثم سكت قليلا، ثم قال: "إلا زيدا"، نقول: هذا الأصل أنه محكوم عليه بالاتصال. 

أو فصله بكلام أجنبي، قال: "أكرم الطلاب"، ثم تكلم في مسائل أخرى -أجنبية يعني عن المقام-، ثم قال: "إلا زيدا"، نقول: الأصح أنه لا يعتبر استثناء، ولا يصح.  
*
(3)* *(وحُكِيَ عن ابن عباس عدم اشتراطه)**:*
*
(وحُكي):* هذه صيغة تضعيف؛ لأنه لم يثبت ثبوتا يصح اعتماده، كثير من أرباب الحديث يضعفون الرواية المنقولة عن ابن عباس أنه سُئل فقال: "إلى سنة أو إلى أمد".
*
(عدم اشتراطه):* عدم اشتراط الاتصال، فحينئذ يجوز كونه منفصلا، فقد ورد عنه في الرجل يحلف قال له: "أن يستثني ولو إلى سنة"، ثم قرأ: {وَلَا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا * إِلَّا أَن يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ}؛ لأنه استدل بقوله: {وَاذْكُر رَّبَّكَ إِذَا نَسِيتَ}، إذًا {ولَا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَدًا}، الاستثناء. 

فإذا قلت: سأفعل -وهذا ينبغي تقييده بالأفعال المستقبلة- إذا قال: سأفعل كذا في المستقبل ونسي، حينئذ له أن يقول: إن شاء الله، ولذلك حُمل عليه قول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «لأغزون قريشا» ثلاث مرات، ثم سكت، ثم قال: «إن شاء الله»، فنقول: هذا امتثال للآية، وليس المقامُ المقامَ الذي نذكره؛ وهو الاستثناء بـ "إلا" أو إحدى أخواتها، وإنما هذا تعليق الأفعال المستقبلة على المشيئة، وهذا متى ما نسي الإنسان وذكر؛ حينئذ يأتي بقوله: إن شاء الله، وليس المقام فيما هو نحن فيه.

ولذلك: {وَاذْكُر رَّبَّكَ إِذَا نَسِيتَ}، هل هذا قول؟ 

يكون تفسيرا، ويكون حكما شرعيا، فامتثاله يكون امتثالا لحكم شرعي، وبحْثُنا في الأصل أنه بحث لُغوي، وليس ببحث شرعي، إثبات الاستثناء من حيث هو استثناء هذه مباحث لغوية، ثم إذا جاء في الشرع شيء آخر فحينئذ نعدل عن المعنى اللغوي إلى الحقيقة الشرعية، ونقول: الحقيقة الشرعية مُقدمة على الحقيقة اللغوية -ينتبه لهذا-، البحث في اللغويات ليس كالبحث في الشرعيات. 

يعني تبحث في المسائل اللغوية من حيث هي في اللغة، ثم هل الشرع جاء بما يوافق اللغة أم غيَّر؟ نقَل الحقيقة كلها أو بعضها؟ أو له استعمال خاص؟ 

فحينئذ تصير المسألة مركبة من حقيقتين: حقيقة لغوية وهي الأصل، وحقيقة شرعية، فإذا جاء في الشرع إطلاق الاستثناء، وجعل له حقيقة خاصة نحمله على الحقيقة الشرعية لا على الحقيقة اللغوية. 
*
(4)* *(وعن عطاء والحسن تعليقه بالمجلس)**:*

يعني جاز الفصل، لكن ينبغي تقييده بالزمن اليسير، إذا كان المتكلم في المجلس؛ يعني بقي في مجلسه؛ كخيار المجلس، إذا بقي في المجلس له أن يستثني، وشيخ الإسلام يميل إلى هذا. 

لكن من حيث اللغة نقول: لا، لا بد من الاتصال؛ لأننا إذا أثبتنا حقيقة الكلام بأنه مركب من مسند ومسند إليه، وأن المتعلقات هي معمولات، والمعمولات لا بد أن تكون متصلة بعواملها، حينئذ ننزل هذه القواعد على الكلام اللغوي، إن جاءت حقيقة شرعية فعلى العين والرأس، ولا نبقَى على المعنى الأصلي.  
*
(5)* *(وقد أومأ إليه أحمد في اليمين)**:*

أشار إلى -قول عطاء والحسن بأنه يجوز الفصل وتعليقه ما دام في المجلس، أما إذا انفصل المجلس فحينئذ ليس له ذلك- كما في رواية أبي طالب، قال الإمام أحمد  -رحمه الله-: "إذا حلف بالله وسكت قليلا، ثم قال: إن شاء الله فله استثناؤه؛ لأنه يُكفّر"، وسكت قليلا؛ يعني تقييد، وليس على إطلاقه كما قال المصنف هنا، وتعليقه بالمجلس: هذا عام يشمل الزمن اليسير وغيره. 

إذًا* (وأومأ إليه أحمد):* لم يُومئ إليه مطلقا، وإنما قال: "وسكت قليلا". 

إذًا هل يشترط في المستثنى أن يكون متصلا بالمستثنى منه؟ 
.
نقول فيه: مذهبان:

المذهب الأول: أنه يشترط، ولا يصح فصله وانفصاله إلا بضرورة؛ كأخذ نفَسٍ وسُعال ونحو ذلك، فنقول: حينئذ هذا له حكم الاتصال، وهذا قول جماهير أهل العلم، واستدلوا بحديث النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- «من حلف على يمين فرأى غيرها خيرا منها فليكفر عن يمينه وليأت الذي هو خير»، أيهما أيسر وأليق بالشرع أن يقول: "فليكفر عن يمينه"، أو يقول: "فليقل: إن شاء الله"؟ 

الثاني، لو كان عدم الاتصال جائزا في الحلف لقال: "من حلف على يمين فرأى غيرها خيرا منها فليقل إن شاء الله"، ولا يقول: "فليكفر عن يمينه". 

ولذلك جاء أيضا في قصة أيوب: {وَخُذْ بِيَدِكَ ضِغْثًا فَاضْرِب بِّهِ وَلَا تَحْنَثْ}[ص44]، فلو كان الاتصال ليس شرطا لقال له: "قل إن شاء الله"، فحينئذ لا كفارة، لكن هذا يدل على أنه لا بد من الاتصال، هذه حجة الجمهور، وهو أصح، موافق له من جهة الشرع ومن جهة اللغة، اللغة أثبتت أنه لا بد من الاتصال، وكذلك جاء الدليل الشرعي مُبينا أنه لا بد من الاتصال. 

المذهب الثاني: أنه لا يشترط الاتصال. 

ثم الانفصال لا بأس به إلى متى؟ 

قيل: إلى شهر، وقيل: إلى شهرين، وقيل: إلى سنة، وقيل: إلى سنتين، وقيل: أبدا مطلقا، فحينئذ له أن يستثني، ولو صح القول بالاستثناء مطلقا لا يُعرَف صدق صادق ولا كذب كاذب، ولا يثبت طلاق، ولا عتق، ولا حنث، ولا غيره، صار الناس يتلاعبون بالألفاظ الشرعية، وله أن يقول: "زوجتي طالق"، ثم بعد ذلك لو قيل له: تَطْلُق، قال: "إذا خرجت من البيت"، أو قيّده، فحينئذ أخرج نفسه، فلو قال: "زوجتي طالق ثلاثا"، الجمهور على أنه يقع، ثم يقول للقاضي: ماذا أصنع؟ يقول له: قل: "إلا اثنتين"، فيقول، حينئذ حصل تلاعب. 

هذا الشرط الأول.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع شروط الاستثناء:

(2): أن يكون المستثنى من جنس المستثنى منه:

[المتن]:

[وأن يكون من الجنس، وبه قال بعض الشافعية*(1)*، وقال مالك وأبو حنيفة وبعض المتكلمين: ليس بشرط*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وأن يكون من الجنس، وبه قال بعض الشافعية)**:*

الشرط الثاني قال: *(وأن يكون من الجنس):* يعني أن يكون المستثنى من جنس المستثنى منه، فإذا لم يكن من جنسه لا يصح أن يكون استثناء لغة، ليس باستثناء حقيقة، وإنما يطلق الاستثناء وينصرف بإطلاقه الحقيقي على ما كان المستثنى من جنس المستثنى منه، وهذا إذا قيل مثلا: "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، "زيدا": هذا من جنس القول، فحينئذ صح الاستثناء، لو قال: "قام القوم إلا حمارا"، ليس من جنسه، إذًا لا يصح الاستثناء؛ لأنه جعله شرطا.

حينئذ إذا لم يكن من الجنس لم يصح الاستثناء، لم يصح ماذا؟ 

قيل: لغة؛ بمعنى أنه يُلحَّن ويُغلَّط. 

والأشهر أنه لا يصح الاستثناء حقيقة. 

وإلا بعضهم قال: هذا لغو، ليس بصحيح. 

لكن هذا فاسد؛ لأنه واقع في القرآن، فحينئذ نقول: لا، الاستثناء من غير الجنس ثابت، لكن الخلاف بين الجمهور وغيرهم هل هو استثناء حقيقة أو مجازا؟ 

وإلا هو استثناء. 

قوله: *(وأن يكون من الجنس):* هذا فيه إشارة إلى الاستثناء المتصل، وأهل اللغة يقسمون الاستثناء إلى متصل ومنقطع، والضابط بينهما على المشهور ما ذكره المصنف؛ إذا كان الاستثناء من الجنس فهو متصل، وإن كان الاستثناء من غير الجنس فهو منفصل أو منقطع، لا بأس أن تقول: منفصل أو تقول: منقطع، والأشهر الثاني. 

لكن الأولى دقة ونظرا للمعنى أن يُقال: الاستثناء المتصل هو الحكم بنقيض الحكم على جنس ما حكمت عليه أولا، لا بد من أمرين، وليس كون المستثنى من جنس المستثنى منه فحسب هو الحكم بكونه مستثنى متصلا، بل لا بد من شيء آخر، وهو أن يكون الحكم على المستثنى نقيض الحكم على المستثنى منه، لا بد من أمرين.

والحكم بالنقيض للحكم حصل

لما عليه الحكم قبل متصل


فحينئذ نقول: الاستثناء المتصل: هو الحكم بنقيض الحكم -لا بد- على جنس ما حكمت عليه أولا، فإن حكمت بنقيض الحكم لا على جنس ما حكمت عليه أولا فهو منقطع، وإن حكمت على جنس ما حكمت عليه أولا لا بالنقيض، وإنما بمخالف فحينئذ لا يُعد متصلا ولو كان المستثنى من جنس المستثنى منه. 

فقوله: *(وأن يكون من الجنس):* هذا يشمل بعض المنقطع، يدخل فيه بعض المنقطع، فإذا قيل: الاستثناء المتصل: هو الاستثناء من الجنس؛ أن يكون المستثنى من جنس المستثنى منه، هذا ليس خاصا بالمتصل، بل يدخل فيه بعض أفراد المنقطع، فإذا قلت: "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، لا نحكم عليه بأنه متصل أو منقطع إلا بتوفر أمرين اثنين لا بد منهما:

نقول: "زيدا": هذا من جنس القوم، هذا أولا. 

ثم ننظر إلى الحكم؛ لأن الاستثناء -الكلام التام- ليس ألفاظا فحسب، بل هو ألفاظ وأحكام. 

إذًا عندنا لفظ وعندنا حكم، فتُثبت أن لفظ "زيد" داخل في لفظ "القوم" من حيث هو في اللغة. 

ثم تُثبت أن ما بعد "إلا" ثابت له نقيض الحكم لما ثبت أولا، فالقوم أُثبت لهم الحكم، وهو القيام، ما نقيض القيام؟ الجلوس؟ الاضطجاع؟ 

عدم القيام، إذا أردت النقيض فتأتي بلفظ عدم، تضيفه للحكم السابق، عدم القيام هو نقيض القيام، القيام هو عدم نقيض القيام، كل منهما نقيض الآخر؛ لأنهم لا يجتمعان ولا يرتفعان، فحينئذ نقول: "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، وُجد فيه أمران: وهو كون المستثنى من جنس المستثنى منه، وأن الحكم على المستثنى إنما هو حكم بنقيض الحكم الأول على المستثنى منه. 

"قام القوم إلا حمارا"، نقول: هذا مستثنى استثناء منقطعا؛ لانخرام أحد الشرطين، وهو كون المستثنى من جنس المستثنى منه، لكن الحكم بالنقيض ثابت، هذا الأصل، "حمارا": أثبت له نقيض الحكم السابق، وهو عدم القيام، إذًا أثبت نقيض الحكم لا على ما كان من جنس الأول، فنحكم عليه بأنه منقطع. 

وقد يكون من جنس الأول ولا يكون استثناء متصلا، فيما إذا حُكم على المستثنى بحكم مخالف للحكم الأول وليس بنقيضه، مثّل بعضهم كالشيخ الأمين -رحمه الله تعالى- بقول الله تعالى: {لَا يَذُوقُونَ فِيهَا الْمَوْتَ إِلَّا الْمَوْتَةَ الْأُولَى}[الدخان56]، {الْمَوْتَةَ}: مستثنى، وهو من جنس المستثنى منه، إذًا مثل: "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، على ما ذكره المصنف، نقول: هذا استثناء متصل؛ لأن الموت من جنس المستثنى منه، وهو مطلق الموت، أو الموت الخاص، فالظاهر أنه استثناء متصل، لكن نقول: لا، انخرم الشرط الثاني، وهو كون الحكم على المستثنى ليس نقيضا للحكم على المستثنى منه، بل هو مخالف له، {لَا يَذُوقُونَ فِيهَا}: الضمير يعود إلى الآخرة، إذًا الحكم ما هو؟ 

عدم ذوق الموت في الآخرة، {إِلَّا الْمَوْتَةَ الْأُولَى}: ذوقه في الدنيا، هل ذوق الموت في الدنيا نقيض لعدم ذوقه في الآخرة؟ هل هو نقيض أم خلاف؟ خلاف ليس بنقيضه، لماذا؟

لأنك تنظر إلى الدنيا وتنظر إلى الآخرة، فتقول: ذوق الموت في الدنيا نقيضه عدم ذوقه في الدنيا، (في الدنيا)، لا بد من تقييده بمحله، ثم تنظر إلى الآخرة فتقول: ذوقه في الآخرة نقيضه عدم ذوقه في الآخرة، وهنا الآية مترددة بين محل واحد وهو الآخرة أو الدنيا حتى يحصل التناقض للحكم أم بين محلين؟ 

إذا كان بين محلين حينئذ انفكت الجهة، فنقول: عدم ذوقه في الآخرة ليس نقيضا لذوقه في الدنيا، بل هو مخالف له، إذًا لم يحصل الحكم بالنقيض على المستثنى بنقيض الحكم على المستثنى منه، بل هو خلافه، ولذلك نحكم بأن الاستثناء هنا استثناء منقطع، وليس بمتصل؛ لأنه لا بد من أمرين: 

الحكم بنقيض الحكم السابق على جنس ما حَكمت عليه أولا، فإن كان من الجنس لا بحكم النقيض فهو استثناء منقطِع؛ كما في الآية التي ذكرناها، وإن كان بالنقيض لا على الجنس حكمنا عليه بأنه منقطع. 
*
(وأن يكون من الجنس)*: فإذا لم يكن من الجنس قالوا: لا يسمى استثناء على قول، أو لا يكون استثناء حقيقة. 

لكن الصواب: أن الاستثناء يكون حقيقة من غير الجنس على ما ذكره المصنف، ويسمى استثناء حقيقة. 

وهنا تعللوا بأن الاستثناء إخراج، وهذا ليس فيه إخراج، إذًا انتفت حقيقة الاستثناء، ما هو الاستثناء؟ 

الإخراج بـ "إلا" أو إحدى أخواتها، "رأيت القوم إلا حمارا"، هل حصل إخراج؟

قالوا: لم يحصل إخراج؛ إذًا ليس باستثناء، بل هو مجاز. 

وإذا أبطلنا هذا القول -بأن الاستثناء فيه إخراج- حينئذ لا نحتاج إلى هذا التعليل. 

ثم الاستثناء إذا أُطلق في اللغة عندهم انصرف إلى المتصل، قالوا: فإذا أستعمل أو أُريد به المنقطع فليس بحقيقة.  
*
(2)* *(وقال مالك وأبو حنيفة وبعض المتكلمين: ليس بشرط)**:*

يعني كون المستثنى من جنس المستثنى منه ليس بشرط في صحة الاستثناء، بل هو استثناء، وذكر الشيخ الأمين -رحمه الله- أن ظاهر كلام أهل اللغة أنه استثناء حقيقي، فيُسمى استثناء. 

ونقول: الاستثناء نوعان: متصل ومنقطع، وكل منهما يسمى استثناء. 
*
(ليس بشرط)*: فيجوز عندهم كون الاستثناء منقطعا؛ لكثرة وروده في القرآن: 

{ما لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ}، قالوا: {اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ}: هذا ليس من جنس العلم. 

{لَا يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْوًا إِلَّا سَلَامًا}، السلام ليس من جنس اللغو. 

{ولاَ تَأْكُلُواْ أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ إِلاَّ أَن تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً}، تجارة ليست من جنس الباطل. 

{وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ اسْجُدُواْ لآدَمَ فَسَجَدُواْ إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ}، على المشهور أنه ليس من الملائكة. 

إذًا وقع الاستثناء في الشرع، والحكم بأنه باطل لغة هذا فاسد مردود؛ لوروده في القرآن. 

وأما كونه حقيقة فنقول: هذا هو الظاهر، ولا يُصرَف عنه إلا بقرينة تدل على أنه مجاز، وليس ثم قرينة تدل على ذلك.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع شروط الاستثناء:

(3): أن يكون المستثنى أقل من النصف:

[المتن]:

[وأن يكون المستثنى أقل من النصف، وفي النصف: وجهان. وأجاز الأكثرون: الأكثر*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وأن يكون المستثنى أقل من النصف، وفي النصف: وجهان. وأجاز الأكثرون: الأكثر)**:*

الخلاف بين الأصوليين في الإخراج، فيما يُخرَج، هل هو أقل أو النصف؟ 

هذا ليس في الصفة، وليس في الشرط، وإنما الخلاف في الاستثناء، وخاصة إذا كان من العدد. 

أما الشرط فقوله تعالى: {وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ}، فلو كان المستطيعون النصف؛ لا بأس به، لو كانوا أكثر من النصف؛ لا بأس به، لو كان أقل؛ هذا لا إشكال فيه، إذًا لا يشترط في الصفة أن يكون الإخراج بها أقل من النصف أو مساويا أو أكثر. 

وإنما الخلاف في الاستثناء فقط، وخاصة إذا كان من العدد، فلو قال: "له علي عشرة"، يجوز أربعة أشياء عقلا من حيث الاستثناء: 

** إما أن تقول: "له علي عشرة إلا عشرة"، استثناء الكل، صار الاستثناء مستغرقا. 

** "له علي عشرة إلا ستة"، أكثر من النصف وما زاد.

** "له علي عشرة إلا خمسة"، استثنى النصف. 

** "له علي عشرة إلا أربعة". 

هذه أربعة أحوال، أجمعوا على أن الأول باطل، وهو استثناء الكل من الكل، باطل بالاتفاق؛ لأنه عبث، ولم ترد به اللغة، إلا إذا أردفه بما يصحح الاستثناء*؛* يعني لو قال: "له علي عشرة إلا عشرة إلا ثلاثة"، نقول: العشرة الثانية ألغيت، فكأنه قال: "له علي عشرة إلا ثلاثة"، فحينئذ يصح؛ لأنه أردف العشرة الثانية -المستثنى من العشرة- بما يصحح الاستثناء، فحينئذ الإجماع أو الاتفاق على أن استثناء الكل من الكل باطل، فيما إذا لم يُردفه بما يُصحح الاستثناء، وهنا ليس المراد الجملة كلها باطلة، وإنما المراد الإخراج على قولهم باطل، فإذا قال: "له علي عشرة إلا عشرة". لو صححنا الاستثناء، اعترف له بكم؟ 

لا شيء، لما قال: "إلا عشرة" استثنى المستغرق، نقول له: عليك عشرة، فتلزمه العشرة، والاستثناء قوله: "إلا عشرة"، نقول: باطل. 

لكن لو أردفه بما يُصحح الاستثناء فقال: "له علي عشرة إلا عشرة إلا ثلاثة"، "إلا عشرة" الثانية نُلغيها، كأنها غير موجودة، كأنه قال: "له علي عشرة إلا ثلاثة"، وهذا يصح، فحينئذ له سبعة، هذا فيما إذا استثنى الكل، نقول: الاستثناء باطل، ولذلك لم يذكره المصنف، وإنما ذكر ثلاثة أنواع فقط، وسكت عن الرابع؛ لأنه باطل باتفاق.

قال ابن قدامة -رحمه الله-: ولا نعلم خلافا في أنه لا يجوز استثناء الكل. ولذلك لو قال لزوجته: "أنت طالق ثلاثا إلا ثلاثا"، كم يقع؟ 

ثلاث على قول الجمهور؛ لأن "إلا ثلاثا": هذا باطل، لا يُحسَب. 

لو قال: "أنت طالق ثلاثا إلا ثلاثا إلا اثنتين"، كم يقع؟ 

واحدة، "أنت طالق ثلاثا إلا ثلاثا إلا واحدة"، تقع اثنتان، 

"أنت طالق ثلاثا إلا ثلاثا" باطل؛ إلا إذا أردفه بما يصححه، فحينئذ يصح ويُجعَل قوله: "إلا ثلاثا" الثانية مُلغاة؛ كأنها غير ملفوظ بها، كأن التركيب عندئذ "أنت طالق ثلاثا إلا اثنتين"، أو "إلا واحدة".  

أما إذا استثنى الأكثر، فهذا محل خلاف، هل يجوز أو لا؟ 
*
(وأجاز الأكثرون الأكثر):* يعني أن يكون المستثنى أكثر من المستثنى منه، "له علي عشرة إلا تسعة" يجوز أو لا؟ 

قال أكثر الفقهاء والمتكلمين: يجوز استثناء الأكثر، وهذا قول أهل الكوفة خلافا للبصريين، البصريون على المنع؛ أنه لا يجوز استثناء الأكثر، ولو كان مساويا، وإنما يستثني فقط فيما هو دون النصف؛ هذا مذهب البصريين. 

وأما أكثر الفقهاء والمتكلمين تبعا للكوفيين أنه يجوز استثناء الأكثر، فلك أن تقول: "له علي عشرة إلا تسعة:، أو "إلا ثمانية"، المهم أن يكون أكثر من النصف؛ لأنه إذا جاز استثناء الأقل -وهو مُجمع عليه- جاز استثناء الأكثر بجامع أن كلا إخراج بعض ما شمله العام؛ ولأنه رفع بعض ما تناوله اللفظ، فجاز في الأكثر؛ كالتخصيص؛ يعني كالتخصيص بالصفة، أو بالبدل، ونحو ذلك وهذا مذهب أبي عبيدة وأكثر الأصوليين؛ أنه يجوز استثناء الأكثر، وبعضهم يستدل بالدليل المركب من الآيتين: قول إبليس: {لأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  ْ أَجْمَعِينَ. إِلاَّ عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ}   مع قول الله تعالى: {إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ إِلاَّ مَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ} أيهما أعم وأيهما أخص؟ الغاوون أكثر أم الصالحون؟ 

الغاوون، إذًا قوله: {إِلاَّ مَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ}، هذا أكثر من قوله بعد الإخراج، {إِنَّ عِبَادِي}: يكون أكثر أو لا؟ 

يكون أكثر، فحينئذ صح استثناء الأكثر من اللفظ العام. 

لكن أجاب بعضهم أن لفظ {عِبَادِي} عام، جمع مضاف، والجمع المضاف -كما سبق- أنه يعم، فحينئذ يعم الملائكة والصالحين من الثقلين الإنس والجن، فحينئذ أيها أكثر؟ 

الصالحون، إذًا: {إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ إِلاَّ مَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ} استثناء الأقل من الأكثر. 

لكن لو سُلِّم هذا نقول: عكس الآية في السابق: {لأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  ْ أَجْمَعِينَ. إِلاَّ عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ}   فصار المُخلَصون أقل من الغاوين قطعا، فحينئذ لو قيل: {لأُغْوِيَنَّهُ  ْ أَجْمَعِينَ. إِلاَّ عِبَادَكَ}: عباد مُضاف فيعم الصالحين من الملائكة وغيرهم، فصار أيضا مؤكدا أنه استثناء الأكثر من الأقل، على كلٍّ الصواب أنه جائز. 
*
(وأن يكون المستثنى أقل من النصف):* كقوله: "له علي عشرة إلا أربعة"، أو قال: "إلا ثلاثة"، أو "إلا اثنتين"، أو "إلا واحدا"، يجوز، وهذا بإجماع؛ لأنه هو الذي سُمع من لغة العرب. 
*
(وفي النصف وجهان)*: "له علي عشرة إلا خمسة"، هذا فيه وجهان: 

قيل: يصح، وقيل: لا يصح. 

والمذهب الجواز؛ يعني الراجح عند الحنابلة الجواز، قال في "الإنصاف": وهو المذهب، وهو قول الجمهور، {يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُزَّمِّلُ. قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا. نِصْفَهُ}، استثنى النصف، وبعضهم منع؛ لأنه لم يرد عن لغة العرب، والصواب: أنه جائز.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع الاستثناء:

حكم الاستثناء إذا تعقب جملا:

[المتن]:

[فإن تعقب جملا عاد إلى جميعها، وقال الحنفية: إلى الأقرب*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(فإن تعقب جملا عاد إلى جميعها، وقال الحنفية: إلى الأقرب)**:*

إذا وقع الاستثناء قد يقع بعد جُمَل، جمل مترادفة، ثم بعد ذلك يأتي الاستثناء، هل الاستثناء يعود إلى كل الجُمَل أو إلى الأخيرة منها؟ أو إلى الأولى؟ أو إلى الثانية؟ 

هذا محل نزاع عند الأصوليين، الجمهور على أنه يعود إلى الجميع؛ يعني كل الجُمَل التي سبقت الاستثناء يدخلها الاستثناء، إلا لدليل يخصه ببعضها، إن جاء دليل منفصل فلا إشكال، أما إذا لم تكن قرينة تُعيّن أن الاستثناء مُرادا به بعض الجُمَل دون بعض؛ حينئذ يعود إلى الجميع، وهذا قول الجمهور من الشافعية والمالكية والحنابلة، ومثّلوا له بقوله تعالى: {وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاء فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ}[النور4]، قال بعد ذلك: {إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا}، {إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا} يعود إلى أي شيء؟ أمامه كم جملة؟ 

ثلاث جُمَل، هل يعود إلى الجميع أو بعضها؟ 

الأول لا يمكن أن يعود لها باتفاق؛ لأنه إذا وصل القذف إلى القاضي فالتوبة لا تُسقِطه، إنما يكون بينه وبين ربه، أما في حقوق الناس حينئذ لا، إذًا قوله: {فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً} لا يمكن أن يكون قوله: {إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا} عائدا إليه. 

ماذا بقي؟ 

بقي: {وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ}، إذًا لو تابوا هل تُقبَل شهادتهم أو لا؟ 

محل نزاع، إذا قلنا: عاد إلى الجملتين، فحينئذ التوبة تكون ماحية عنهم عدم قبول الشهادة. 

وإن قلنا -كما قال الأحناف-: يعود إلى أقرب مذكور، فحينئذ: {وَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ. إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا}: ارتفع الفسق فقط، وأما الشهادة فهي مردودة ولو مع التوبة. 
*
و*وجه عوده إلى الكل: أن العطف يوجب اتحاد الجُمَل معنى، عطف الجُمَل إذا كان بينها ارتباط في المعنى كعطف المفردات، "جاء زيد وعمرو وخالد" هنا عطف مفردات، كل المعطوفات مشتركة في إثبات المجيء، عطف الجمل إذا كانت متحدة في المعنى كعطف المفردات، وهذا هو الأصل في الجمل، إلا إذا دلت قرينة بأن الجملة الثانية مستقلة تمام الاستقلال عن الجملة السابقة، وهذا خلاف الأصل؛ ولأن تكرير الاستثناء عقِب كل جملة يُنافي الفصاحة {فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً}، {إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا}، {وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا}، {إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا}، هذا يُخالف، لم يُنقل هذا في لغة العرب، وإنما بمقتضى الفصاحة يعود الضمير إلى الكل.

ولأن الشرط يعود إلى الكل، فكذلك الاستثناء، فلو قال: "نسائي طوالق، وعبيدي أحرار إن كلمتُ زيدا"، "إن كلمت زيدا": هذا شرط، إن قلنا: يعود على الأخير، النساء طوالق مطلقا كلمت زيدا أو لا، أما العبيد مقرون بشرط، وهو تكليم زيد، لكن نقول: الشرط على الأصح عند الجمهور يعود إلى الكل، فحينئذ نسائي طوالق إن كلمت زيدا، وعبيدي أحرار إن كلمت زيدا، كما عاد الشرط إلى الكل، كذلك الاستثناء؛ لأنه مخصص متصلٌ، فكذا الاستثناء بجامع افتقارهما إلى متعلق، ولهذا يسمى التعليق بمشيئة الله تعالى استثناء، هذا جملة ما ذكره الجمهور.
*
(وقال الحنفية: إلى الأقرب):* يعني أقرب مذكور، الجملة الأخيرة؛ يعني لا يرتفع الحكم بعدم قبول الشهادة بالتوبة، بل يكون تائبا ولا تُقبَل شهادته؛ لأن الفصل وقع بين كل جملتين من الجمل بحرف العطف، فأشبه الفصل بكلام أجنبي. 

نقول: هذا ليس بصحيح، بل حرف العطف كاسمه، عطف، يعطف ما بعده على ما قبله، إلا فيما إذا كان يُشرِّكه في الحكم دون المعنى، ولذلك تُقسَّم حروف العطف إلى قسمين: 

"مُشرِّك للحكم"؛ يعني ما بعده لما قبله في الحكم والمعنى؛ يعني في الإعراب والمعنى، وهذا سائر حروف العطف. 

وإما أن يكون "مُشرِّكًا له في الحكم فقط دون المعنى"؛ يعني في الإعراب دون المعنى، وهذه ثلاثة: "لا"، و "بل"، و "لكن". 

وما عداها فالأصل أنها مُشرِّكة لها في المعنى والحكم، ولذلك نقول: الأصل في الجمل المتعاطفة أنها بمعنى؛ أنها محمولة على معنى واحد، ولا يُقال بالفصل إلا إذا دلّ دليل.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع الاستثناء:

حكم الاستثناء من الإثبات والنفي:

[المتن]:

[وهو من الإثبات نفي، ومن النفي إثبات*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1**)* *(وهو من الإثبات نفي، ومن النفي إثبات)**:*
*
(وهو):* أي الاستثناء. 
*
(من الإثبات نفي)*: وهذا حُكي عليه الاتفاق، "قام القوم إلا زيدا"، "قام القوم": جملة مثبتة، حينئذ يكون حكم المستثنى النفي، "ما قام القوم إلا زيدًا"، "ما قام القوم" منفية، إذًا حكم المستثنى الإثبات، وهذا قول الجمهور، وعند الحنفية بل إثبات واسطة، وهو عدم الحكم، فيكون حينئذ المستثنى غير محكوم عليه، مسكوت عنه كما هو مذهب الكسائي الذي ذكرناه سابقا، هذا في النفي فقط، أما الإثبات هذا يكاد يكون اتفاقا. 

أما الاستثناء من النفي هل هو إثبات أو لا؟ 

هذا محل خلاف، الجمهور على أنه إثبات، "ما قام القوم إلا زيدا"، أو "إلا زيدٌ"، يجوز الوجهان: البدلية، والنصب على الاستثناء، "ما قوم القوم إلا زيدا"، إذًا إثبات القيام لزيد؛ لأن الجملة منفية. 

عند الكسائي وتبعه الأحناف "زيدا" أو "زيدٌ" مسكوت عنه، ليس محكوما عليه لا بإثبات ولا بنفي، نحتاج إلى قرينة خارجة، وهذا يكاد يكون مخالفا لإجماع أهل اللغة.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

باب المطلق والمقيد:

المطلق وتعريفه:

[المتن]:

[ومنه: المطلق*(1)*، وهو ما تناول واحدا لا بعينه باعتبار حقيقة شاملة لجنسه*(2)*، وقيل: لفظ يدل على معنى مبهم في جنسه*(3)*].  

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ومنه: المطلق)**:*

مبحث المطلق والمقيد يُذكَر بعد مبحث العام والخاص لما بينهما من التشابه؛ لأن العام مستغرق، لكنه على جهة الشمول؛ يعني فيه نوع استيعاب واستغراق إلا أنه على جهة الشمول؛ يعني يشمل الأفراد دفعة واحدة. 

وأما المطلق ففيه أيضا استيعاب، وفيه شمول، لكنه بدلي. 

إذًا اشتركا في مطلق الشمول، ولكن شمول العام دفعي وجملي لجميع الأفراد، وشمول المطلق بدلي؛ يعني يشمل الكل، لكنه على جهة البدل لا على جهة كل الأفراد.

وكذلك المقيّد يشبه الخاص من جهة أن الخاص هو: "اللفظ الدال على معين بشخص أو بعدد"، كذلك المقيد "ما دلّ على قيد"، ما جُعِل فيه قيد من بعيد ونحوه كما هو معناه في لغة العرب. 

إذًا هذا مبحث المطلق والمقيد يُردَف بمبحث العام والخاص، وهو من المباحث المهمة التي ينبغي العناية بها، إذا اعتنى الطالب بمباحث الألفاظ يغنيه كثيرا عن المسائل المتعلقة بالقياس؛ لأن القياس هذا للضرورة كما قال الإمام أحمد -رحمه الله-: "القياس كالميتة"؛ بمعنى أن الميتة لا تحل إلا عند الضرورة، كذلك لا يجوز الإقدام على القياس إلا إذا لم يكن دليل من كتاب وسنة، أو إجماع، فإذا اعتنى وأشبع طالب العلم النظر في مباحث العام والخاص، والظاهر، والنص، والمُجمَل، والمؤوَّل، والمطلق والمقيد، والأمر والنهي سهلت عليه أمور كثيرة، ولذلك كما سيأتي في الأمر والنهي أنهما أساس التكليف، هذا يجعل الطالب يعتني أكثر. 

ومبنى هذه المباحث كلها على اللغة العربية، متلازمة. 

يعني ليست ككثير من المباحث التي تكون مبناها على العقل، القياس كثير من مباحثه عقلية، وهناك نزاع هل هو دليل عقلي أو شرعي؛ لأن مبناه على العقل والنظر والرأي. 

أما مباحث الدلالات فمبناها على السماع. 

متى يُحكَم على اللفظ بأنه عام؟ 

لا بد أن يكون قد استعمله العرب على أنه عام. 

متى يكون  مطلقا؟ هل هو ومطلق النكرة مترادفان؟ أو بينهما فرق؟ كذلك المؤوَّل، المجمل، النص، كلها مباحث لغوية.
*
(ومنه المطلق)*: أي من الكلام المفيد؛ لأن عطفه كله على الأول، الأول قال: *(فإن دل على معين فهو النص)* ثم قال: *(فإن دل على أحد المعنيين ...)* إلى آخره. 
*
(المُطلق):* اسم مفعول من أُطلق يُطلق فهو مطلَق، وهو لغة: الانفكاك من أي قيد حسيا كان أو معنويا؛ "هذا فاصل مطلق"، هذا في الحسي، "هذه الأدلة مطلقة"، {فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ}، مطلق من قيد معنوي.  
*
(2)* *(وهو ما تناول واحدا لا بعينه باعتبار حقيقة شاملة لجنسه)**:*

ذكر حدين للمطلق اصطلاحا. 

الحد الأول: قال: (*وهو ما تناول واحدا لا بعينه باعتبار حقيقة شاملة لجنسه*): وهذا الحد هو المقدم عنده؛ لأنه قدّمه وضعَّف الثاني بقوله: *(وقيل)*. 
*
(ما):* جنس يشمل المفيد وغير المفيد. 
*
(تناول):* لا بد أن يكون له معنى؛ فأخرج غير المفيد. 
*
(واحدا):* أخرج ما تناول أكثر من واحد؛ كألفاظ الأعداد؛ كـ "عشرة"، و "مائة"، و "ألف". 
*
(لا بعينه):* أخرج الأعلام؛ كـ "زيد"، فإنه تناول واحدا بعينه، فليس بمطلق. 

وأخرج كذلك: ما مدلوله واحد معين: "الرجل"، "الرجل" ليس هو كـ "زيد"، "زيد": علم مدلوله الذات المشخصة، "الرجل": مدلوله واحد؛ لأنه نكرة معرّفة بـ "أل"، إذًا عُيّن، والمعرفة -كما سبق-: "ما وُضع ليُستَعمَل في معين"، إذًا الرجل وُضع ليُستعمَل في معين، إذًا دلّ على واحد، من هو هذا الرجل؟ غير معلوم. 

كذلك أخرج العام المستغرق؛ فإنه يتناول أكثر من واحد، بل هو مستغرق لما يشمله اللفظ، ولذلك قيل: العام: هو "اللفظ المستغرق لجميع ما يصلح له اللفظ". 
*
(باعتبار حقيقة شاملة لجنسه):* يعني بالنظر إلى الحقيقة، والحقيقة هذه التي يعبّر عنها البعض بالماهية، ومحل الماهية في الذهن، ولذلك بعضهم حدّه بأنه: "اللفظ الدال على الماهية بلا قيد". 

إذًا *(باعتبار حقيقة):* كأنه قيَّد لك التناول هنا، لفظ (*تناول واحدا لا بعينه*)؛ يعني مفهوم هذا اللفظ: واحد؛ يدل على واحد، لكن لا بعينه، غير معين، يحتمل هذا، أو ذاك، أو .. إلى آخره؛ كما في قوله تعالى: {فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ}، {رقبة}: تطلق على كل عبد، هذه رقبة، وهذه رقبة، وهذه رقبة. 
*
(تناول واحدا لا بعينه):* بالمعنى السابق؛ أن المطلق عام وشامل ومستغرق، شامل لكل الأفراد، فإذا قيل: "رقبة"، كل عبد يدخل تحت هذا اللفظ، لكن هل يصدق على الجميع دَفعة واحدة؟ 

لا، وإنما يصدق على الجميع بالبدل، فإذا أُطلق على الأول انتفى أن يدخل الثاني تحته؛ لأن اللفظ وُضع ليدل على واحد فقط لا بعينه؛ من حيث هو شامل للكل، فكل ذكر عاقل من بني آدم يدخل تحت كلمة "رجل"، إذًا شمول هذا اللفظ لكل الأفراد بدلي لا استغراقي؛ بمعنى أنه إذا أُطلق لفظ "رجل"، ولفظ "رقبة"، نقول: هذا لا يشمل كل الأفراد دفعة واحدة كما في قوله تعالى: {فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ}   "المشركين": لفظ عام يدخل فيه كل ما اتصف بصفة الشرك دَفعة واحدة، لو وُجد مليون مشرك دخل تحت قوله تعالى: {فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ} بمرتبة واحدة، ولذلك اشترطنا هناك أن يكون الحكم متساويًا في الجميع، فرق بين العموم اللفظي والعموم المعنوي: أن شرط العموم أن كل الأفراد تكون مستوية في الحكم دفعة واحدة، لا يُفضّل هذا على ذاك، وإلا لانتفى العموم. 

أما هنا *(ما تناول واحدا لا بعينه):* اللفظ من حيث هو يصدق على كل الأفراد، هذا رجل، وهذا رجل، وذاك رجل، وذاك رجل، إلى آخره. 

لكن إذا قيل: "هذا رجل", حينئذ اختص بواحد، لكن إذا أُطلق لفظ "رجل" على واحد وعُيِّن هل يشمل غيره ويدخل تحته؟ 

الجواب: لا، ليس هو كما إذا قيل: {فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ}   فقُتل زيد، فحينئذ عمر وبكر أيضا داخلان تحت اللفظ؛ لأن النظر هنا باعتبار الحقيقة الشاملة للجنس كما ذكره. 

(*باعتبار*): يعني التناول هنا لواحد لا بعينه باعتبار الحقيقة الذهنية، وهي المعنى المراد من اللفظ، الألفاظ لها معان، هذه المعاني لها حقائق في الذهن، هذه الحقائق الذهنية كلية، لا توجد في الخارج إلا في ضمن أفرادها، فكلمة "رقبة" أو "رجل"، نقول: هذا له مفهوم وحقيقة ذهنية، لا يوجد في الخارج إلا في ضمن أفراده. 

التناول هنا باعتبار الفرد الخارج أو باعتبار الذهن؟ 

قال: *(باعتبار حقيقة شاملة لجنسه)*: يعني التناول للجميع، والاستغراق الموجود في المطلق ليس باعتبار الخارج، وإنما باعتبار الحقيقة، هذه الحقيقة شاملة للجنس التي تكون صادقة عل جميع الأفراد، ولكنها في الذهن لا في الخارج؛ لأن الاتفاق بين الأصوليين والنُحاة أن الفرد الخارج الذي يدل عليه المطلق أو النكرة -على القول بالتفريق- أنه خارجي، وهو واحد، وأما مدلول اللفظ، ومعناه الحقيقة الذهنية، فباتفاق أنها موجودة في الذهن لا في الخارج، حينئذ التناول لكل الأفراد التي دلّ عليها اللفظ المطلق إنما هي موجودة في الذهن، لو قيل: "رجل" مفهومه ذكر بالغ من بني آدم، وبعضهم يقول: حيوان ناطق. 

هل يوجد في الخارج ذكر بالغ من بني آدم ليس بزيد ولا بخالد؟ يعني شيء مُعيّن تقول: "هذا ذكر بالغ" وليس في ضمن الأفراد؟ تضع الذكور الرجال كلهم في جهة وتقول: هذا معنى قائم بنفسه في الخارج؟ 

لا يوجد، أين يوجد هذا؟ 

يوجد في الذهن فقط، أما في الخارج: فيوجد في ضمن أفراده فتقول: "زيد رجل"؛ لأنه ذكر بالغ، وتقول: "عمرو"، ذكر بالغ .. إلى آخره، فحينئذ المعنى الذهني الأصل وجوده في الذهن. 

لذلك قال: *(باعتبار):* التناول هذا باعتبار، جار ومجرور متعلق بقوله: *(تناول)*. 
*
(باعتبار حقيقة شاملة لجنسه)*: والأصل في الجنس وجوده في الذهن، حينئذ يُوجد في ضمن أفراده، لكن على جهة البدل، لا على جهة الشمول، وهذا على القول بأن المطلق والنكرة سيّان، ولذلك بعضهم حدّه باللفظ؛ "اللفظ الدال على الماهية بلا قيد". 

فما على الذات بلا قيد يدل


فمطلق وباسم جنس قد عقل



فما على الذات بلا قيد يدل: "اللفظ الدال على الماهية". 

الماهية: ما يُسأل عنه بـ "ما هي؟". 

ما هي حقيقة الإنسان؟ 

حيوان ناطق. 

ما هي حقيقة الفرس؟ 

حيوان صاهل. 

ما هي حقيقة الرجل؟ 

ذكر عاقل من بني آدم. 

إذًا ما يصح الجواب أو السؤال عنه بما هي؛ هذا وجوده في الذهن. 

*"بلا قيد":* هذا أخرج النكرة والمعرفة؛ لأن الحقائق الذهنية إذا وُجدت في الذهن؛ إما أن يُلحَظ لها فرض في الخارج؛ يعني يُوضع الباب ويُوضع له معنى في الذهن، وهذا المعنى في الذهن يُلاحَظ؛ بمعنى أنه لا يوضع مجردًا عن الأفراد، وإنما يُلاحَظ الفرد الخارجي، فإذا لوحِظ الفرد الخارجي، حينئذ إما أن يكون معينا أو لا. 

إذا لوحظ الفرد الخارجي عند وضع الحقائق الذهنية نقول: الفرد الخارجي -الذي يكون في الخارج، ماصدق- اللفظ ماذا يكون؟ 

إن كان معينا فهو المعرفة، وإن كان غير معين فهو النكرة. 

وعلى هذا يكون ثم فرق بين المطلق والنكرة، وهذا هو الأصح من حيث الحقيقة، فرق بين المطلق والنكرة، لماذا؟ 

لأن المطلق وُضع بلا قيد، اللفظ موضوع للماهية التي تكون في الذهن بلا ملاحظة، فرد خارجي. 

ولكن النكرة وُضعت للمعنى الذهني مع ملاحظة فرد خارجي غير معين.

والمعرفة وضعت للمعنى الذهني مع ملاحظة الفرد الخارجي المعين.

فحينئذ يكون فرق بين النكرة والمطلق. 

يبقى السؤال: إذا كان المطلق كـ {تحرير رقبة} موضوع للمعنى الذهني فقط، وليس له فرد في الخارج، إذًا ما الفائدة؟ كيف نبحث نحن في مباحث الألفاظ هنا؟ 

الجواب: أن الفرد الخارجي غير المعيّن يستوي فيه المطلق والنكرة، لكن ثَمّ فرق دقيق، وهو أن دلالة النكرة على الفرد الخارجي من دلالة اللفظ على مسماه، أو على فرده بالمطابقة؛ لأن اللفظ وُضع للمعنى الذهني مع ملاحظة الفرد الخارجي، فحينئذ اللفظ يدل على الفرد الخارجي بالمطابقة، وأما المطلق فوُضع للمعنى الذهني للماهية من حيث هي هي من غير اعتبار فرد خارجي، فكيف نبحث في المعاني الذهنية؟ 

نقول: لا، هذا المعنى الذهني لا بد وأن يكون له وجود في الخارج؛ لأنه لا يمكن أن يوجد -كما ذكرت- معنى ذهني لا في ضمن فرده. 

فحينئذ إذا وُضع لفظ "رجل" مرادا به الذكر البالغ من بني آدم نقول: هذا له وجود في الخارج، إذًا لا بد له من فرد، فحينئذ استوى مع النكرة؟

نقول: لا، لم يستو مع النكرة؛ لأن دلالة اللفظ المطلق على الفرد الخارج بالالتزام؛ لاستحالة قيام المعنى الذهني لا في فرد، يستحيل هذا، لا يمكن أن يوجد المعنى الذهني لا في فرد، فحينئذ استلزام المعنى الذهني للفرد الخارجي هذا بدلالة الالتزام، وأما النكرة فتدل على المعنى أو على الفرد الخارجي بدلالة المطابقة، وهذا الذي عناه المصنف هنا بالحد السابق. 

ولو قيل: "اللفظ الدال على الماهية بلا قيد"، لكان أخصر مما ذكره. 

لأن قوله: "بلا قيد": أخرج النكرة؛ لأنها دلت على الماهية بقيد؛ فرد شائع في جنسه. 

وأخرج المعرفة؛ لأنها دلت على الماهية بقيد، وهو دلالته على الفرد المعين في الخارج. 

وأما المطلق فهو: "دال على الماهية من حيث هي هي، ولم يُقيَّد بفرد خارجي"، وإنما يستلزم وجوده وجودَ فرد خارجي.

*(حقيقة شاملة لجنسه):* احترز به -على قول بعضهم- عن المشترك، فإن المشترك يدل على فرد لا بعينه، لكن الحقيقة مختلفة. 

إذا قيل: "القَرء" يدل على الطهر وعلى الحيض، إذًا تناول واحدا لا بعينه، وأيضا باعتباره حقيقة، لكنها ليست شاملة لجنسه، وإنما هي حقائق مختلفة، فحقيقة الطهر مخالفة لحقيقة الحيض. 

كذلك الواجب المُخيَّر؛ ككفارة اليمين، نقول هنا: يصدق على الكل، فالمراد به واحد لا بعينه، وإذا قيل: وجبت كفارة اليمين: {فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ}، إذًا دل على واحد لا بعينه، وجب واحد لا بعينه، إذًا الواجب المخير هل هو مطلق؟ 

نقول: لا، هنا الحقائق مختلفة، {فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ}، كسوة، تحرير رقبة، هذه حقائق مختلفة، وليست متحدة. 

وأما لو قيل: "أعتق رقبة"، "رقبة": يطلق على الكل، والحقيقة متحدة، وليست مختلفة.  

*(3)* *(وقيل: لفظ يدل على معنى مبهم في جنسه)**:*

*(وقيل)*: في حد المطلق. 

*(لفظ يدل على معنى مبهم في جنسه):* يعني غير مقيد لفظا بأي قيدٍ يُحِدُّ من شيوعه، وهذا الظاهر أنه أراد به على قول من يرى أن المطلق والنكرة سيان، كما هو مذهب كثير من النحاة: عدم التفريق بين المطلق والنكرة. 

يفرقون من جهة المسائل الفقهية، لو قال رجل لزوجته: "إن ولدت ذكرا فأنت طالق"، فولدت ذكرين معا، على القول باتحاد المطلق والنكرة؛ أنهما مترادفان -كما هو مذهب كثير من النحاة- لا تَطْلُق؛ لأن النكرة موضوعة لواحد لا بعينه، وقد ولدت اثنين؛ لأن الشرط معلق على ذكر واحد، فالكلام يكون حينئذ: "إن ولدتِ ذكرا واحدا فأنت طالق". 

لكن إذا قلنا بالتفرقة بين المطلق والنكرة، إن قال: "إن ولدت ذكرا فأنت طالق"، وولدت اثنين أو ثلاثا أو خمسا، نقول: تطلق؛ لأن حقيقة المطلق هي الماهية من حيث هي، كونه ذكرا يكفي، فحينئذ كأن الحكم قد عُلِّق على الذكورية فوُجدت، سواء كان في واحد أم في اثنين أم في عشرة، فحينئذ تطلق.

*(في جنسه)*: يعني على فرد شائع في جنسه، وهذه هي حقيقة النكرة، ولذلك ذهب بعض الأصوليين -كابن الحاجب والآمدي- إلى القول بالترادف؛ أن النكرة والمطلق مترادفان، وهذا من جهة التيسير؛ لأن مبحث الأصوليين في الألفاظ، ولا يبحثون في العقليات، فحينئذ اللفظ من حيث هو لفظ، فهما متحدان "رجل"، و "رقبة"، و "امرأة"، نقول: هذه كلها نكرة، وهي مطلقة.

كونها دلت على فرد في الخارج بالمطابقة أو بالالتزام هذا لا أثر له في أصول الفقه، كون المطلق دلّ على فرد في الخارج بالالتزام، والنكرة دلت على فرد خارج بالمطابقة نقول: هذا لا أثر له؛ لأن الأحكام مبناها على الألفاظ هنا، والشرع يبحث في الألفاظ لا في العقليات، لذلك قال ابن الحاجب: "إن النكرة والمفرد سيان". 

والمقصود هنا بالمطلق عند الأكثرين: النكرة في سياق الإثبات من باب التيسير، قالوا: المقصود بالمطلق الذي يبحث عنه الأصوليون هو النكرة في سياق الإثبات. 

أما في سياق النفي فهذه من صيغ العموم كما مضى، فحينئذ النكرة في سياق الإثبات التي لم يُرَد بها الامتنان -بهذا القيد- نقول: هذه النكرة هي المطلق، وأما إذا وقعت في حيز النفي فحينئذ صارت من صيغ العموم. 

فحينئذ نقول: النكرة في سياق الإثبات لها شمول، ولكن شمولها بدلي، عرفتم ما معنى بدلي؟ 

بدلي؛ يعني كل الأفراد يدخلون تحت اللفظ؛ فإذا كان عنده مائة عبد، فقال: "أعتق رقبة"، المائة كلها تدخل تحت اللفظ، لكن ليس على جهة العموم؛ بمعنى أن العتق يشمل المائة كلهم دفعة واحدة، وإنما يُراد به واحد؛ لأن هذا هو حقيقة المطلق، وهذه هي حقيقة النكرة، يُراد به واحد، اختر من شئت من المائة، فقل: أنت مُعتَق؛ لأن كل واحد يصلح أن يكون داخلا تحت مدلول اللفظ، فله شمول، لكنه بدلي، والنكرة في سياق النفي لها شمول لكنه دَفعي؛ بمعنى أن كل الأفراد يدخلون تحت اللفظ، وهذا معنى دقيق يحتاج إلى تأمل.
*
(لفظ يدل على معنى مبهم):* يقصد بالمعنى هنا الفرد الشائع. 
*
(في جنسه)*: غير مُقيد لفظا بأي قيد يُحد من شيوعه كـ "أعتق رقبة".

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب المطلق والمقيد:

المقيد وتعريفه:

[المتن]:

[ويقابله المقيد*(1)*، وهو المتناول لموصوف بأمر زائد على الحقيقة الشاملة لجنسه، كـ {رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ}*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ويقابله المقيد)**:*
*
(ويقابله):* أي يقابل المطلق المقيد. 
*
(المقيّد):* اسم مفعول، وهو في اللغة: "ما جُعِل فيه قيد من بعير ونحوه"، أو "ما قُيِّد بشيء"؛ كالوصف والشرط والغاية.  
*
(2)* *(وهو المتناول لموصوف بأمر زائد على الحقيقة الشاملة لجنسه؛ كـ {رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ})**:*
*
(وهو):* أي في الاصطلاح. 

(*المتناول لموصوف بأمر زائد على الحقيقة الشاملة*): وقيل: "ما زيد معنى على معناه لغير معناه". 
*
(المتناول لموصوف)*: الأصل أنّ المقيّد يطلق على شيئين: المتناول لمعين؛ يعني ما أُطلق فيه المعرفة، "أعتق هذا الطالب" أو "هذا الرجل"، أو "أعط هذا الرجل"، أو "أعط هذا الطالب"، نقول: "هذا الطالب": مقيد، كيف حكمنا أنه مقيد؟ 

اسم الإشارة، ودخول "أل"، هذا مقيد، صار مقيدا، ليس مطلقا، هل هو كقولك: "أكرم طالبا"؟ 

لا، "أكرم طالبا"، نقول: هذا مطلق، "أكرم هذا الطالب"، هذا صار مقيدا، بماذا قُيِّد؟ 

بالتعيين. 
*
(وهو المتناول):* لمعين أو لغير معين*.* 
*
(لموصوف بأمر زائد على الحقيقة الشاملة):* يعني ما يكون موصوفا بالصفة الاصطلاحية، أو بالصفة التي يعنون لها الأصوليون في مقام التخصيص: {وَمَن يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُّتَعَمِّدًا}، هذا حصل فيه تخصيص وتقييد للسابق؛ الذي هو القتل، فحينئذ الصفة بمفهومها العام حصل بها قيد للمطلق، "أعتق رقبة"، هذا مطلق، "مؤمنة"، حصل بالصفة. 

وقد يحصل بالشرط: {فَمَن لَّمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ}. 

قد يحصل بالغاية: {ثُمَّ أَتِمُّواْ الصِّيَامَ إِلَى الَّليْلِ}، هذا مُقيَّد، قُيّد بالغاية. 

إذًا المقيد يتناول أمرين: 

** المتناول لمعين؛ كـ "أكرم هذا الطالب". 

** المتناول لغير معين، لكنه موصوف بأمر زائد عن الحقيقة، الحقيقة "رقبة"، هذه كما سبق دالة على الحقيقة الذهنية، موصوفة بصفة، وهي الإيمان، لذلك قال: 
*
(الموصوف بأمر زائد عن الحقيقة الشاملة):* له ولغيره، "أعتق رقبة"، هذا يشمل الكافرة والمؤمنة، فحينئذ لما قال: {مؤمنة}، تخصص وتعين بمن اتصفت بصفة الإيمان. 

وقيل في حد المقيد: "ما زِيد معنى على معناه لغير معناه". 

"رقبة": له معنى خاص، زيد معنى، وهو الإيمان. 

"لغير معناه": الذي دل عليه اللفظ، بل لمعنى آخر خارج عن معناه، فمفهوم الإيمان مغاير لمفهوم الرقبة. 

هل زيادة وصف الإيمان زيادة لمفهوم الرقبة أم زائد عليه؟ 

زائد عليه.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

أحوال المطلق والمقيد:

الحالة الأولى: اتحاد الحكم والسبب:

[المتن]:

[فإن ورد مطلق ومقيد*(1)*، فإن اتحد الحكم والسبب؛ كـ «لا نكاح إلا بولي» مع «لا نكاح إلا بولي مرشد» حمل المطلق على المقيد*(2)*. وقال أبو حنيفة: زيادة فهي نسخ*(3)*]. 

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(فإن ورد مطلق ومقيد)**:*

أحوال المطلق والمقيد، وهذا أهم ما يكون في هذا الباب، وهو أنه إذا ورد لفظ مطلق ولفظ مقيد في الشرع ماذا نصنع؟ ما الحكم؟ وما هي هذه الأحوال؟ بين لك المصنف؛ فقال -رحمه الله-: 
*
(فإن ورد مطلق ومقيد)*: يعني في الشرع فلا يخلو: 

** إما أن يتحدا في السبب والحكم.

** وإما أن يتحدا في الحكم ويختلفا في السبب. 

** وإما أن يختلفا في الحكم ولو اتحدا في السبب. 

** والحالة الرابعة: لأنه باتفاق لا يُحمل فيها المطلق على المقيد لا يذكرونها، وإنما يدرجونها في الحالة الثالثة.  
*
(2)* *(فإن اتحد الحكم والسبب؛ كـ «لا نكاح إلا بولي» مع «لا نكاح إلا بولي مرشد» حمل المطلق على المقيد)**:*

الحالة الأولى: قال: *(فإن اتحدا في الحكم والسبب)*: يعني السبب والحكم واحد في الموضعين؛ في المطلق والمقيد. 

*(كـ* *«لا نكاح إلا بولي»** مع* *«لا نكاح إلا بولي مرشد»**):*

سبب الحديث الأول: النكاح، وسبب الثاني: النكاح، إذًا الكلام في النكاح، اتحد السبب. 

الحكم فيهما: نفي النكاح، إذًا اتحدا حكما وسببا. 

اللفظ المطلق: "ولي". 

 المقيد: "مرشد". 

هل بينهما فرق؟ 

نعم، الأول: «لا نكاح إلا بولي»: يشمل المرشد وغيره، فيكون مطلقا، والثاني: قيده بـ "المرشد"، إذًا أخرج غير المرشد فلا تصح ولايته. 

هل هذا ينبني عليه حكم شرعي؟ هل نحمل المطلق على المقيد؛ فنقيد قوله: «لا نكاح إلا بولي» بكونه "مرشدا" لوروده في الحديث الآخر أو لا؟ 

نقول: نعم باتفاق، فحينئذ من كان غير مرشد من الولاة لا تصح ولايته في النكاح، ولو تركنا المطلق على ما هو عليه لصحت ولايته بإطلاق، فيجب حمل المطلق على المقيد جمعا بين الدليلين، وإلا وقع تعارض في جزئية بين الدليلين، وإعمال الدليلين أولى من إهمال أحدهما.  
*
(3)* *(وقال أبو حنيفة: زيادة فهي نسخ)**:* 

يعني زيادة على النص فهي نسخ، وليست من باب تقييد المطلق، ولكن ذكر قول أبي حنيفة في هذا الموضع قيل: إنه من باب السهو؛ لأن أكثر الأحناف ينقلون عن أبي حنيفة الاتفاق مع الجمهور؛ لأنه يرى وجوب حمل المطلق على المقيد فيما إذا اتحدا سببا وحكما، ولذلك وُهِّمَ المصنف هنا تبعا لابن قدامة في ذكر قول أبي حنيفة في هذا الموضع، بل هو في الموضع الذي يليه. 
*
(وقال أبو حنيفة: زيادة فهي نسخ)*: يعني لو حُمل المطلق على المقيد لكان نسخا للمطلق وإبطالا للعمل به؛ لأنه دل على إجزاء ولاية غير المُرشد، وهذا عيّنه بالمرشد، فلو حملناه لكان نسخا، فزيادة اشتراط الرشد في الولي رفعت إجزاء الولي مطلقا الذي دل عليه النص المطلق، والإجزاء حكم شرعي. 

والصواب: أن نقول: إنها ليست بنسخ. 

حتى لو سُلِّم بأن قول أبي حنيفة في هذا الموضع مراده به المطلق والمقيد إذا اتحدا حكما وسببا، نقول: الصواب أنه ليس بنسخ؛ لأن النسخ رَفْع حكم شرعي، وهنا لم يَرفع حكما شرعيا، بل هي زيادة سكت عنها النص الأول، وجاء النص الثاني زائدا تلك الزيادة المسكوت عنها؛ لأن قوله: «لا نكاح إلا بولي» ليس نصا في أن ولاية غير المرشد مُجزأة، وإنما هي محتملة، وإن شئت قل: مسكوت عنها، والأصل إعمال الدليل، فننظر في الأول المطلق فنقيده بما قُيّد به النص الثاني، إذًا ليست بنسخ. 

ثم الناسخ والمنسوخ يشترط بينهما التنافي، متى يُحكَم بالناسخ والمنسوخ؟ 

إذا لم يمكن الجمع، إذا تعذر الجمع بين الدليلين وعُلِم أحد التاريخين فنقول: هنا وجب أن يكون الثاني ناسخا للأول مع التراخي، وهنا ليس بين النص الأول والنص الثاني منافاة، نقول: «لا نكاح إلا بولي» مقيد بقوله: «مرشد»، ولا إشكال.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع أحوال المطلق والمقيد:

الحالة الثانية: اختلاف السبب واتحاد الحكم:

[المتن]:

[وإن اختلف السبب؛ كالعتق في كفارة اليمين قُيِّد بالإيمان، وأطلق في الظهار، فالمنصوص: لا يحمل، واختاره ابن شاقلا، وهو قول أكثر الحنفية خلافاً للقاضي والمالكية وبعض الشافعية*(1)*. وقال أبو الخطاب: تقييد المطلق كتخصيص العموم، وهو جائز بالقياس الخاص، فهاهنا مثله*(2)*، فإن كان ثَمَّ مقيدان حُمِلَ على أقربهما شبها به*(3)*].

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(وإن اختلف السبب؛ كالعتق في كفارة اليمين قُيِّد بالإيمان، وأطلق في الظهار، فالمنصوص: لا يحمل، واختاره ابن شاقلا، وهو قول أكثر الحنفية خلافا للقاضي والمالكية وبعض الشافعية)**:*
*
(وإن اختلف السبب):* يعني مع اتحاد الحكم، إذًا لا بد أن يكون الحكم في المطلق والمقيد واحدا، وإنما سبب المطلق مغاير لسبب المقيد. 

(*كالعتق في كفارة اليمين: قُيّد بالإيمان)*: هذه عبارة غير صحيحة، قال تعالى: {فَكَفَّارَتُهُ إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ}، لم يقُيد بالإيمان، وإنما ورد في كفارة القتل: {فتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُّؤْمِنَةٍ}، إذًا لعل سهوا أو خطئا في النسخ.

فالصحيح أن نقول: وإن اختلف السبب؛ كالعتق في كفارة القتل، وأُطلق في الظهار وفي اليمين. 

قال: تعالى في كفارة الظهار: {فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن يَتَمَاسَّا}، وفي كفارة القتل: {فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُّؤْمِنَةٍ}. 

الحكم متحد، وهو وجوب عتق رقبة. 

والسبب مختلف: ظهار، وقتل. 

{فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُّؤْمِنَةٍ}: سببه القتل. 

{فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن يَتَمَاسَّا}: سببه الظهار. 

إذًا هما سببان مختلفان، والحكم واحد، هل يُحمَل المطلق على المقيد في هذه الحالة أو لا؟ 

محل نزاع بين أهل العلم: 

القول الأول: لا يُحمَل المطلق على المقيد، وهو المنصوص عن الإمام أحمد على ما ذكره المصنف هنا.
*
(فالمنصوص لا يُحمَل):* يعني لا يحمل المطلق على المقيد، بل يبقى المطلق على إطلاقه، والمُقيد على قيده. 
*
(واختاره ابن شاقلا، وهو قول أكثر الحنفية):* وهو مذهب كثير من الحنابلة وبعض الشافعية، قالوا: الحمل هنا تحكم محض؛ لأن اللغة تأبى ذلك، ما أطلق في موضع وقيّد في موضع إلا لأنه أراد في موضع الإطلاق الإطلاق، وفي موضع التقييد التقييد، فحينئذ حمل هذا على ذاك -مع اختلاف السبب ولو اتحد الحكم- من باب التحكم. 

القول الثاني: يُحمَل المطلق على المقيد عن طريق اللغة، وقيل: القياس؛ لقوله تعالى: {وَأَشْهِدُوا ذَوَيْ عَدْلٍ مِّنكُمْ}، وقال في المداينة: {وَاسْتَشْهِدُو  ْ شَهِيدَيْنِ من رِّجَالِكُم}، اشتراط الشهود جاء مقيدا بالعدالة دون المداينة، وهو يكاد يكون إجماعا؛ أن كل موضع أُطلق فيه الشهادة فهي مُقيدة بالعدل، ومعنى هذا أنه قد حُمل المطلق على المقيد. 

فحينئذ طردا للباب؛ وهو أنه إذا حُمل بالإجماع الشهادة في موضع الإطلاق على الشهادة في موضع التقييد؛ فغيره محمول عليه، وظاهره حمل المطلق على المُقيد، ولأن العرب تُطلق في موضع وتُقيد في موضع آخر، فيُحمَل أحدهما على الآخر. 

(*خلافا للقاضي والمالكية وبعض الشافعية)*: قد يُفهَم من أن المنصوص عن الإمام أحمد أنه لم يكن ثم رواية أخرى؛ أنه لا يرى الحمل، بل هما روايتان: رواية بأنه لا يُحمَل، ورواية بأنه يُحمَل، ولذلك جاء في رواية أبي طالب: "أحب إلى أن يُعتِق في الظهار مسلمة"؛ يعني رقبة مسلمة، وهذا يدل على أنه حَمَل المطلق على المقيد؛ لأن الظهار لم يرد فيه التقييد. 

وذكر بعضهم أن حجة المنع أن ظاهر المطلق يقتضي أن يُعمَل به على إطلاقه، فلا يختص بالمقيد إلا أن يكون بينهما ارتباط لفظي أو معنوي، وهنا ليسا بينهما ارتباط لا لفظي ولا معنوي، فحينئذ يبقى المطلق على إطلاقه، والمقيد على تقييده. 
*
(خلافا):* منصوب على أنه مفعول مطلق. 
*
(خلافا للقاضي والمالكية وبعض الشافعية القائلين بالحمل)*: هذا هو القول الثاني في المسألة، وحجتهم أن كلام الله تعالى مُتحد، كله مُتحد، فإذا نص على اشتراط الإيمان في كفارة القتل كان ذلك تنصيصا على اشتراطه في كفارة الظهار، ولذلك جاء في الحديث الذي سأل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- الجارية «أين الله؟» قالت: في السماء، قال: «أعتقها فإنها مؤمنة»، مع أن معاوية بن الحكم سأله، وقال: علي كفارة وأطلق، فقال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «أعتقها فإنها مؤمنة»، «فإنها»: الفاء هذه للتعليل؛ أي لأنها مؤمنة، وهذا يدل على اشتراط الإيمان؛ لأن ترك الاستفصال في مقام الاحتمال يُنزَل منزلة العموم في المقام، فلما قال له: علي كفارة ومعلوم أن الكفارة من جهة التحرير بعضها مقيد بالإيمان وبعضها غير مُقيد بالإيمان، محتملة ظهار، أو قتل، أو كفارة يمين، فقال: «أعتقها فإنها مؤمنة»، علل بالإيمان الواقع جوابا لقوله: "كفارة" المطلق. 

ونزلن ترك الاستفصال


منزلة العموم في المقال



ونزلن ترك الاستفصال: إذا سُئل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- سؤالا أو ذُكر له قول أو حكاية وهي مُحتملة لعدة أوجه فأجاب، تُحمَل على جميع الأوجه؛ لأن تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة لا يجوز كما سبق بيانه؛ لأن الحكم لو كان منزلا على حالة واحدة دون البقية لكان فيه عدم إجابة للسؤال، قال: إن علي كفارة وعندي جارية، فاختبرها النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- فقال: «أعتقها فإنها مؤمنة»، دلّ على العموم؛ أن كل كفارة يشترط فيها في العتق الإيمان.  

*(2)* *(وقال أبو الخطاب: تقييد المطلق كتخصيص العموم، وهو جائز بالقياس الخاص، فهاهنا مثله)**:*

هذا القول الثالث في المسألة: إذا اتحد الحكم واختلف السبب، هل يُحمل المطلق على المقيد؟ 

فيه ثلاثة أقوال: 

الأول: لا يُحمَل، وذكر أنه المنصوص عن أحمد.

الثاني: يُحمَل، وهو قول القاضي والمالكية وبعض الشافعية. 

الثالث: أبو الخطاب يقول: لا يُحمَل المطلق على المقيد بنفس اللفظ، بل لابد من دليلٍ من قياس أو غيره، كما أن القياس فيما سبق يعتبر من المخصصات للعموم، كذلك هنا لا يُحمَل المطلق على المقيد فيما إذا اختلف السبب واتحد الحكم إلا بدليل خارجي، إن وُجد دليل حُمل، وإلا فلا يُحمَل.  
*
(3)* *(فإن كان ثَمَّ مقيدان حُمِلَ على أقربهما شبها به)**:*
*
(فإن كان)* فإن وُجد ثم، إذا قلنا بحمل المطلق على المقيد، قد يكون المطلق وهناك مقيدان؛ يعني قُيد في موضع بقيد، وجاء في موضع بقيد آخر، وجاء مطلق، إذًا عندنا مطلق، وعندنا مقيد بقيد مغاير لمقيد بقيد آخر، على أيهما يُحمَل؟

يقول: *(فإن كان ثم مقيدان):* عندنا مُقيَّد ومُقيَّد.
*
(حُمل):* المطلق. 
*
(على أقربهما شبها به):* مثل إطلاق صوم كفارة اليمين عن القيد: {فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ}، أطلقها في النص الشرعي، نفس المثال دون قراءة ابن مسعود: {فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ}، مطلق عن التتابع وعن التفريق، وقيّده في كفارة الظهار بالتتابع: {فَمَن لَّمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ  }، وقيّد صوم التمتع بالتفريق: {فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ}، كفارة اليمين المطلقة على أيٍّ نحملها؟ هل نقول بالتتابع أو نقول بالتفريق؟ أيهما أقرب شبهًا؟ ما كان من جنسه، وهو كفارة؟ أو من خارج جنسه؛ كالتمتع؟ 

ما كان من جنسه، فتحمل كفارة اليمين في الصيام بالتتابع حملا على كفارة الظهار؛ لأن كلا منهما كفارة، وأما التفريق في الحج فهذا أمر خارج عنه، إذًا يكون الظهار أقرب لليمين من التمتع. 

قوله تعالى: {فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ} يُحمَل على أيٍّ؟ على التتابع أو على التفريق؟ 

لا يُحمَل على واحد منهما؛ لأنه ليس بينهما جامع، يبقى على إطلاقه، لا يُقيَّد بتتابع ولا بتفريق، بل المكلف مُخير بين التتابع وبين التفريق مطلقا، ولذلك لا نُقيده حتى في صيام الست من شوال؛ لأن هذا مطلق، وذاك محمول على وقته.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع أحوال المطلق والمقيد:

الحالة الثالثة: اختلاف الحكم:

[المتن]:

[وإن اختلف الحكم فلا حَمْلَ، اتحد السبب أو اختلف*(1)*].
*
(1)* *(وإن اختلف الحكم فلا حَمْلَ، اتحد السبب أو اختلف)**:*

الحالة الثالثة: *(وإن اختلف الحكم فلا حمل، اتحد السبب أو اختلف)*: كأن المصنف هنا جرى على ما جرى عليه الأصوليون؛ أنه لا حمل لمطلقٍ على مقيد إلا مع اتحاد الحكم، أما إذا اختلف الحكم فلا حمل، وهذا هو الأصح. 

(اتحد السبب): مثل آية التيمم: {فَامْسَحُواْ بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ}: أطلق، وقال: {فاغْسِلُواْ وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ}. 

السبب في الموضعين: الحدث، سبب الوضوء: الحدث، وسبب التيمم: الحدث، إذًا السبب متحد. 

والحكم مختلف؛ لأن هذا تيمم، وهذا وضوء. 

هل يُحمَل المطلق على المُقيد؛ فنقول: {فَامْسَحُواْ بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ} إلى المرافق على ما في آية الوضوء؟ 

نقول: لا، وإن قال به بعض الأصوليين؛ لأن شرط الحمل اتحاد الحكم. 

كذلك فيما اختلف الحكم والسبب؛ كآية الوضوء أيضا مع آية السرقة، {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا}، لو قيل بحمل المطلق على المقيد في آية الوضوء: {وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ}، من أين تقطَع؟ من المرفق.

نقول: لا يحمل المطلق على المقيد.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

باب الأمر:

الأمر وتعريفه:

[المتن]:

[و(الأمر)*(1)*: استدعاء الفعل بالقول على وجه الاستعلاء*(2)*].  

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(و(الأمر))**:*

هذا شروع منه في بيان مبحث من مباحث الألفاظ، وهو الأمر، والأمر والنهي، كالعام والخاص، والمطلق والمقيد، بل الأمر والنهي أشد؛ لأنهما أساس التكليف؛ ولذلك قيل: "التكليف: هو الخطاب بأمر أو نهي". 

الأمر سواء كان أمر استحباب أو إيجاب، والنهي سواء كان نهي تحريم أو نهي تنزيه، مبنى الشريعة ومعرفة الأحكام الشرعية وتمييز الحلال من الحرام مبناه على الأمر والنهي، ولذلك قال السرخسي: "أحق ما يُبدأ به في البيان: الأمر والنهي؛ لأن معظم الابتلاء يقع بهما، وبمعرفتهما تتم معرفة الأحكام، ويتميز الحلال من الحرام". 

ولذلك بعض الأصوليين يبدأ المباحث بالأمر والنهي، يقدمه على العام والخاص، والمطلق والمقيد، والنص .. إلى آخره؛ لعموم الابتلاء بهما، ولا يحصل تمييز الحلال والحرام إلا بمعرفة الأمر والنهي.

لفظ "أَمَرَ": حقيقة في القول الطالب، سواء كان على جهة الجزم أم لا؛ لذلك قلنا فيما سبق: الصحيح أن المندوب مأمور به، أما صيغة "افعل" فهي حقيقة في الوجوب، فـ "أَمَرَ": مسماه "افعل"، مسمى اللفظ لفظ، لكن ما مدلول "أَمَرَ" من حيث هو؟ 

نقول: اللفظ الدال على الطلب سواء كان جازما أم لا. 
*
(2)* *(استدعاء الفعل بالقول على وجه الاستعلاء)**:*

أما في الاصطلاح فعرّفه بقوله: *(**استدعاء الفعل بالقول على وجه الاستعلاء)*. 
*
(استدعاء):* السين والتاء زائدة؛ لأن السين للطلب والدعاء، وإذا قيل: إنها للطلب؛ صار طلب الدعاء، أو دعاء الدعاء، وهذا فاسد. 
*
(استدعاء):* جنس يشمل استدعاء الفعل، واستدعاء الترك، ويشمل الاستدعاء من الأدنى إلى الأعلى، ومن الأعلى إلى الأدنى، ومن المساوي إلى المساوي.
*
(استدعاء الفعل):* أي الإيجاد، المراد بالفعل هنا: الإيجاد؛ ليشمل القول، خرج به استدعاء الترك؛ لأن استدعاء الترك نهي، وليس بأمر، واستدعاء الفعل الشامل للقول: هذا هو الأمر. 

ويُفسَّر الفعل هنا بما فُسر به الفعل في حدّ الحكم؛ بأنه: ما يشمل القول، والاعتقاد، والنية، وفعل الجوارح، الفعل عرفا؛ يعني في اصطلاح الشرع وفي اصطلاح الأصوليين يشمل أربعة أشياء: القول، والاعتقاد، والنية، وفعل الجوارح. 

واختلفوا في الترك، والصواب: أنه فعل، لكن لعل المصنف هنا لا يرى أن الترك فعل، ولذلك قال: *(استدعاء الفعل)،* فاحترز به عن استدعاء الترك الذي هو النهي. 
*
(بالقول)* جار ومجرور متعلق بقوله: (*استدعاء*).

و *(بالقول)*: أي بالصيغة، والمراد بها: صيغة "افعل" وما جرى مجراها. 

و *(بالقول)*: احترز به عن استدعاء الفعل بالفعل، أو بالحركات، أو الإشارات المُفهمة، وكل ما ليس بقول وأفهم طلبا فليس بأمر في اصطلاح الأصوليين جريا على معناه اللغوي؛ لأن الأمر نوع من أنواع الكلام، والكلام هو اللفظ المركب المفيد بالوضع. 

إذًا نقول: كل ما كان نوعا من أنواع الكلام فيُشتَرط فيه أن يكون لفظا، فإذا لم يكن بلفظ فلا يُسمى أمرا، فإذا أفهم فعلُ النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وجوبَ أمر ما؛ لا يسمى أمرا، ولو أُطلق عليه أمر فهو مجاز، ولذلك اختلفوا في مسمى الأمر هل يصدق على الفعل أم لا؟ 

المُرجَّح عند جمهور الأصوليين: أنه يُطلق عليه مجازا. 

والأمر في الفعل مجاز واعتمى


تشريك ذين فيه بعض العلما



يعني بعضهم رأى أنه مشترك بينهما، لكن المشهور عندهم أن إطلاق الأمر على الفعل مجاز، {وَمَا أَمْرُ فِرْعَوْنَ بِرَشِيدٍ}؛ يعني وما فعله، قالوا: هذا مجاز، وليس بحقيقة. 

*(على وجه الاستعلاء)*: يعني كون الآمر يأمر ويستدعي على وجه الترفع والقهر، وصفة الاستعلاء صفة في الأمر؛ في اللفظ، إذا وقع اللفظ فيه ترفع وقهر وكبرياء يسمى استعلاء، وإذا كان الطالب أعلى رتبة من المطلوب يسمى علوا، ولذلك اختلفوا هل يُشتَرط في حد الأمر الاستعلاء أو العلو؟ 

الجمهور على أنه يشترط الاستعلاء، فإذا لم يكن على جهة الاستعلاء فلا يسمى أمرا، فإذا قال: "اسقني ماء" من باب التودد واللطف، قالوا: هذا ليس بأمر؛ لأنه ليس على جهة استعلاء؛ لأن الرجل العظيم الكبير الذي يأمر غيره إذا قال: "افعل" على وجه اللين والتواضع فلا يسمى هذا أمرا؛ بدليل أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- نفى الأمر عن صيغة "افعل" الصادرة منه في حق بريرة لما قال لها: «ارجعي إلي زوجكِ»، قالت: أتأمرني يا رسول الله؟ قال: «لا» مع أنه قال: «ارجعي»، هذا أمر، قالت: أتأمرني يا رسول الله؟ قال: «لا، إنما أنا شافع». 

إذًا ما الذي انتفى عن قوله: «ارجعي»؟ 

الاستعلاء؛ لأنه هو عالٍ، رتبته عالية لا شك، أتأمرني؟ قال: «لا»، إذًا نفى الأمر عن صيغة "افعل". 

ولذلك قالوا: لو أمر الأدنى الأعلى بصيغة "افعل" سُمي أمرا ووُصف بكونه جاهلا أحمق؛ لأنه فعل ما ليس له. 

والصواب: أن نفي النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- الأمر ليس على جهة أنه غير مستعلٍ، لا، وإنما أحوال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- تختلف؛ يعني قد يأمر من جهة كونه واليا، قد يأمر من جهة كونه نبيًا مشرّعا رسولا، وقد يأمر من جهة كونه قاضيا حاكما، أحوال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مع رعيته تختلف، وكلامه وأوامره تختلف بهذه الاختلافات، وهنا ليس مشرِّعا، إنما نفى التشريع، يعني أتأمرني أمرا شرعيا؟ 

قال: «لا، إنما أنا شافع»، إذًا من باب التودد ومن باب التعاون على الخير، فنفي الأمر ليس لكونه نُفي عنه الاستعلاء، وإنما باختلاف حال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في هذه الحال مع بريرة. 

وعليه نقول: الصواب ما حققه الكثير من المتأخرين؛ أنه لا يشترط في الأمر لا علو ولا استعلاء؛ لأنه إذا كانت المسألة لغوية -وقد ذكرتم أنه لا بد من القول لكون الأمر في اللغة لا يكون إلا قولا- نقول: من أين قيدتم الأمر في اللغة بأن يكون على وجه الاستعلاء؟ 

ليس ثم دليل يدل لا لغة ولا شرعا على أن صيغة "افعل" لا تسمى أمرا إلا من جهة تعلقها بالمتكلم سواء كان مستعليا أو عاليا. 

وليس عند جل الأذكياء

شرط علو فيه واستعلاء

وخالف الباجي بشرط التالي

وشرط ذاك رأي ذي اعتزال

واعتُبرا معًا على توهين

لدى القشيريِّ وذي التلقين


المذاهب أربعة: 

** قيل: يشترط العلو فقط. 

** وقيل: الاستعلاء فقط. 

** وقيل: هما معا. 

** وقيل: لا يشترط علو ولا استعلاء، وهذا هو الصواب؛ ولذلك صح قول عمرو بن العاص لمعاوية وهو والٍ: 

أمرتك أمرا جازما فعصيتني     وكان من التوفيق قتل ابن هاشم

قال: أمرتك، وهو من الرعية، فحينئذ العلو والاستعلاء منتفيان في حق عمرو بن العاص، كذلك قول فرعون وهو طاغية: {فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ}، وهو مستعلٍ لا شك، وهو أعلى، فثم ما أشاروا به عليه بالأمر، إذًا نقول: لا يشترط فيه علو ولا استعلاء.
*
(استدعاء الفعل بالقول على وجه الاستعلاء**):* تصدير الأمر بالاستدعاء فيه نوع إشكال، وإنما ذكر الزركشي في "تشنيف المسامع" أن من عرَّف الأمر بالاستدعاء أو الاقتضاء أراد به الأمر النفسي، ولذلك يمكن أن نقول: الأمر: "هو اللفظ الدال على طلب الفعل" مثلا. 

لا بد أن نصدّره باللفظ. 

وإذا قلنا: قوله: *(بالقول)* ليس بشرط، وإنما يسمى الفعل أمرا، وتسمى الإشارة أمرا، فحينئذ لا نصدره باللفظ، وإنما نقول: "ما دلَّ على طلب فعل إلى آخره"؛ لأن مذهب كثير من الأصوليين مذهب الأشاعرة في باب الكلام، فعندهم الكلام هو النفسي، والأمر والنهي، والعام والخاص، والمطلق والمقيد، هذه كلها -على اختلافٍ بينهم هل تتحد أم تختلف؟-  أنواع للكلام النفسي، وحينئذ كل -وقد نصّ على ذلك المحلي في "شرح الجمع"- من عرّف الأمر في هذا المقام فإنما أراد به الأمر النفسي، ولم يُرد به الأمر اللفظي، ونقول: ليس عندنا نفسي ولا لفظي كما سيذكره المصنف هنا.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الأمر:

الصيغ الدالة على الأمر:

[المتن]:

[وله صيغة تدل بمجردها عليه*(1)*، وهي (افعل) للحاضر، و(ليفعل) للغائب عند الجمهور*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وله صيغة تدل بمجردها عليه)**:*

يعني هل له لفظ إذا أُطلق فُهم منه الاستدعاء السابق أم لا؟ 

نقول: نعم، وهذا بإجماع السلف؛ لأن القرآن -وهو المراد هنا- وأقوال النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إنما هي الألفاظ، فإذا كانت ألفاظا حينئذ ليس عندنا أمر غير اللفظ، وإنما ينبني هذا القول -هل للأمر صيغة أم لا؟- على القول بالكلام النفسي، ولذلك نقول دائما: إن السؤال المطروح في كتب الأصوليين قديما وحديثا هل للأمر صيغة تخصه؟ 

نقول: هذا السؤال بدعة؛ لأن مبناه على بدعة؛ وهو أن الأمر عندهم هو الأمر النفسي، ثم يختلفون هل له صيغة تدل عليه أو لا؟ 

بعضهم يرى أنه ليس له صيغة، فإذا قال: "افعل": يحتمل النهي، ويحتمل الأمر، وإذا قال: "لا تفعل": يحتمل الأمر، ويحتمل النهي؛ لأن المراد بالأمر والنهي هما النفسيان فقط، ثم هل له لفظ إذا أُطلق انصرف إليه أم لا؟

بينهما خلاف، فنقول: الصواب أن هذا السؤال ليس بوارد؛ لأن القرآن هو كلام الله بحروفه ومعانيه، فالأمر لفظ ومعنى، وليس هو معنى فقط. 

ثم نختلف هل له لفظ يدل على ذلك المعنى أو لا؟ 

نقول: مجموع الأمرين، كما قال شيخ الإسلام؛ مثّل لذلك كالجسد للروح، نقول: الإنسان اسم للجسد مع روحه، إذًا جسد وروح ظاهر وباطن، كذلك اللفظ والمعنى هما مسمى للأمر، فالأمر مركب من شيئين لا ينفك أحدهما عن الآخر، ليس اللفظ دون المعنى، ولا المعنى دون اللفظ، ولا نقول: الأصل المعنى، واللفظ دليل أو يعبر عنه، لا، هما سيّان، كما نقول: "فلان هذا زيد"، أُطلق على الاسم وعلى الروح معا، فلا يُطلق لفظ العبد أو إنسان مثلا إلا على مجموع الأمرين.

إذًا: *(وله صيغة تدل بمجردها عليه):* على الاستدعاء؛ بمعنى أنها إذا أُطلقت هذه الصيغة انصرفت إلى استدعاء الطلب، ونقول: هذا بإجماع السلف، وبإجماع أهل اللغة؛ لأنهم قسموا الكلام إلى أمر ونهي، وخبر، واستخبار، جعلوا للأمر: "افعل"، وللنهي: "لا تفعل"، وللخبر: "قد فعلت"، وللاستخبار: "هل فعلت؟"، وهذا مُجمَع عليه ولا خلاف، ولذلك دائما يُؤخذ في حد الاسم وفي حد الفعل وفي حد الحرف، تُؤخذ مفهوم الكلمة، والكلمة نوع من أنواع الكلام؛ لأنها جزؤه، والكلام يُؤخذ بحده: اللفظ، بإطباق أهل اللغة أن الكلام هو اللفظ، إذا انتفى اللفظ نقول: ليس بكلام، فحينئذ إذا قيل: إن المعنى هو الأمر، نقول: ليس بكلام، وهذا أمر فاسد.
*
(2)* *(وهي (افعل) للحاضر، و(ليفعل) للغائب عند الجمهور)**:*
*
(افعل)*: متفق عليها عند أهل السنة، وأما عند الأشاعرة: لا؛ لأن كثيرا منهم ينكرون الصيغة أصلا، لا صيغة للأمر، وأما عند أهل السنة فصيغة "افعل" هي للأمر الحاضر؛ يعني المخاطب "افعل"، "قم"، "صل"، "صم" .. إلخ. 
*
(ليفعل للغائب عند الجمهور):* {وَلْيَطَّوَّفُ  ا بِالْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ}، {لِيُنفِقْ ذُو سَعَةٍ}، هذه صيغة أمر. 

كذلك اسم فعل الأمر: {عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُم}، يعتبر من صيغ الأمر. 

كذلك المصدر النائب عن فعله: {فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ}، نقول: هذا يدل على أمر. 

كذلك إذا عُبّر عنه بالكَتْب: {كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ}. 

فرض -صلى الله عليه وسلم- صدقة الفطر، فرض، وجب، كل هذه تدل على الأمر. 

إذًا الصيغة التي تدل بمجردها عليه هي صيغة "افعل"، وإنما يخصها كثير من الأصوليين بالبحث؛ لأنها أكثر دورانا من غيرها، لذلك قال: 

بِصِيغَةِ افْعَلْ فَالوُجُوبُ حُقِّقَا   .....................

لماذا خص "افعل"؟ 

وافعل لدى الأكثر للوجوب    .....................

لأنها أكثر دورانا من غيرها.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الأمر:

الرد على من ينكر أن للأمر صيغة:

[المتن]:

[ومن تخيّل الكلام معنى قائما بالنفس أنكر الصيغة، وليس بشيء*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ومن تخيّل الكلام معنى قائما بالنفس أنكر الصيغة، وليس بشيء)**:*
*
(ومن تخيل)*: إذًا سماه خيالا؛ لأنه ليس بعلم؛ لأنه مخالف للإجماع، فإذا كان مخالفا للإجماع -كما عبَّر ابن قدامة- لا يعتد به، فمثل هذه المسائل تؤخذ من أهلها، مسألة العقيدة وكلام الرب جل وعلا. 
*
(معنى قائما بالنفس**)*: ويُسمى الكلام النفسي عندهم، وإذا أطلق لفظ الكلام انصرف إليه. 
*
(أنكر الصيغة)*: وهذا قول أكثر الأشاعرة، ولذلك يُعبّرون في حد الأمر بأنه "اقتضاء فعل بذلك المعنى القائم بالنفس المجرد عن الصيغة"، وهم ينصون على هذا في كتبهم.

هو اقتضاء فعلِ غيرِ كَفِّ
دُل عليه لا بنحو كُفي

هذا الذي حُدّ به النفسي
وما عليه دل قل لفظي


إذًا الأمر أمران عندهم: أمر نفسي الذي يعرفونه بالاقتضاء والاستدعاء، ونص على ذلك الزركشي في "تشنيف المسامع"، قال: "من أراد الأمر النفسي صدّر الحد بالاقتضاء أو الاستدعاء"، ولذلك نُنكر مثل هذه التعاريف، وإنما نصدره باللفظ مباشرة؛ لأنه ليس عندنا أمر أعم من اللفظ، إلا إذا كان حقيقة شرعية، فيُطلق الأمر مرادا به القول، ومرادا به الإشارة والفعل للنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وأما الأمر اللغوي فهو مرادف للفظ الدال على الطلب. 

هذا الذي حُد به النفسي
وما عليه دل قل لفظي


الذي هو "افعل"، فـ "افعل" عندهم ليس أمرا، وإنما هو دليل على الأمر، وهذا باطل، القول بأن الكلام هو الكلام النفسي، الشيء القائم في النفس هذا باطل. 

ولذلك قال سبحانه وتعالى: {وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِّنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلاَمَ اللّهِ}، إذًا المسموع الذي يسمعه المستجير المشرك كلام الله، لفظا ومعنى. 

{قالَ آيَتُكَ أَلَّا تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ ثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ سَوِيًّا. فَخَرَجَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ مِنَ الْمِحْرَابِ فَأَوْحَى إِلَيْهِمْ أَن سَبِّحُوا بُكْرَةً وَعَشِيًّا}، {أوحى إليهم}، إذًا فيه معنى قائم في النفس مع أنه قال: {أَلَّا تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ ثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ سَوِيًّا}، دلَّ على أن المعنى القائم في النفس -الذي أشار إليه- ليس بكلام، وإنما هو حديث نفس. 

{فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنسِيًّا}، {فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ}: يدل أن المعنى القائم في النفس المقترن بالإشارة ليس بكلام، ولذلك قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «عُفي لأمتي الخطأ والنسيان وما حدثت بها أنفسها ما لم تتكلم أو تعمل».

ولذلك أطبق أهل العرف على أن ما يقابل المتكلم إما ساكت أو أخرس، لو كان كل من جرى في نفسه حديث نفس فالكل متكلم، ولذلك لو حدّث الإنسان نفسه في الصلاة؛ على كلامهم نقول: قد تكلم فبطلت صلاته، مع أن إجماع الفقهاء على أن حديث النفس لا يُبطل الصلاة، كذلك لو حدث نفسه بأنه لا يتكلم بكذا، فحدث نفسه بأن يتكلم، نقول: لا يحنث بإجماع الفقهاء. 

على كلٍ دل الكتاب والسنة على أن حديث النفس لا يسمى كلاما. 
*
(ومن تخيل الكلام معنى قائما بالنفس، أنكر الصيغة، وليس بشيء)*: يعني قوله ليس بشيء؛ لأنه مخالف للإجماع، مخالف للكتاب والسنة والعرف.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الأمر:

هل يستلزم الأمر الإرادة؟

[المتن]:

[والإرادة ليست شرطا عند الأكثرين خلافا للمعتزلة*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(والإرادة ليست شرطا عند الأكثرين خلافا للمعتزلة)**:*

الإرادة: يعني إرادة امتثال المأمور به ووقوعه، هل هي شرط أم لا؟ 

عند المعتزلة: نعم، شرط، ولذلك عرَّفوا الأمر بأنه: إرادة الفعل، وليس باستدعاء الفعل، قالوا: "إرادة الفعل"، فيشترط فيه الإرادة؛ أن يكون الأمر مقترنا بإرادة إيقاع الفعل من المأمور به. 

نقول: هذا باطل؛ لأن الإرادة إن أردتم بها الإرادة الشرعية التي ترادف المحبة والرضا فكل ما أمر به من الشرع فهو مراد، وإن أردتم به -وهذا هو المراد عندهم- الإرادة القدرية التي تكون بمعنى المشيئة فهذا ليس بواقع، ليس بصحيح؛ لأن أَمَرَ الرب -جل وعلا- البعض وقد تخلف امتثاله، وهل إذا أراده قدرا يتخلف؟ 

لا يتخلف، وهذا من الفوارق بين الإرادتين، قد يريد الرب -جل وعلا- أمرا شرعيا مرادفا للمحبة والرضا؛ كالأمر بالإيمان وقد لا يقع من زيد، نقول: تخلفت الإرادة؛ لأنها ليست هي الإرادة القدرية الشاملة لكل الموجودات، {فَعَّالٌ لِّمَا يُرِيدُ}: كل ما أراده لا بد أن يقع. 

ولذلك نقول: الإيمان مراد شرعا، وإذا وقع من زيد فهو مراد شرعا وقدرا، وإذا وقع الكفر من زيد وقد طُلب منه نقول: لم يقع، الكافر إذا مات على كفره حينئذ نقول: هل المراد منه الإيمان أو لا؟ 

مراده من أي جهة؟ 

شرعا لا قدرا؛ لأنه لو أراده قدرا لوقع؛ لأن الإرادة لا تتخلف، ومن هنا جاءت مشكلة الصوفية والحلولية: أن الكفر هل هو مراد أو لا؟ والمعاصي، ووجود إبليس، والفتن، والمخالفات للشرع، وقوة الكفارة وسيطرتهم .. إلى آخره، هل هي مرادة أو لا؟

مرادة قدرا لا شرعا؛ لأن الابتلاء والصراع بين الحق والباطل لا يوجد إلا بوجود إبليس، لو انتفى إبليس لكان الكل مؤمنين، وهذا ليس مرادا، إنما المراد الابتلاء، وهذا يحصل بوجود الشر والفساد وأهل الفتن. 

وحينئذ نقول: الإرادة ليست شرطا في الأمر؛ بمعنى الإرادة الكونية المرادفة للمشيئة. 
*
(**والإرادة ليست شرطا عند الأكثرين):* لإجماع أهل اللغة على عدم الاشتراط؛ لأنهم رتّبوا الذم والمدح على مخالفة مجرد الصيغة أو موافقتها، ولم يسألوا: هل أراد الأمر امتثال المأمور أو لا؟ 

إذا قلت: "افعل"، "قم"، هل أردت مع أمرك هذا إرادة المفعول أن يفعل أو لا؟ 

هذا ليس بشرط، ولذلك اتفق أهل اللغة على أنه يسمى أمرا، ولم يشترطوا الكشف عن الإرادة، ولذلك سووا هنا بين صيغتين "افعل كذا"، "أردت منك فعل كذا"، قالوا: بمعنى واحد، وهذا فاسد لغة وشرعا، وإذا فسد لغة ثبت أنه فاسد شرعا؛ لأن "افعل كذا": إنشاء، لا يُقال له: صدقت ولا كذبت، و "أردت منك فعل كذا": خبر، يُقال له: صدقت وكذبت، إذًا فرق بين الإنشاء والخبر، فكيف يُسوى بينهما؟! 

الحاصل: أنه لا يشترط إرادة امتثال المأمور بالأمر، وليست شرطا فيه، بل يكون الأمر بالإطلاق، سواء أراد أو لم يُرد.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الأمر:

ما تقتضيه صيغة الأمر عند الإطلاق:

[المتن]:

[وهو للوجوب بتجرده عند الفقهاء وبعض المتكلمين*(1)*، وقال بعضهم: للإباحة*(2)*، وبعض المعتزلة: للندب*(3)*]. 

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وهو للوجوب بتجرده عند الفقهاء وبعض المتكلمين)**:*

إذا أُطلق لفظ "افعل" على أي شيء يدل؟ 

قال: *(للوجوب):* ومراده "افعل" مطلقة عن القرائن؛ لأننا إذا نظرنا لصيغة "افعل" الأحوال المحتملة ثلاثة: 

** إما أن يُقيَّد بقيد يدل على الوجوب. 

** وإما أن يُقيد بقيد يدل على عدم الوجوب. 

** وإما ألا يقترن بقيد يدل على الوجوب أو على عدم الوجوب. 

الأُولى: المقيد بما يدل على الوجوب بالإجماع أنها للوجوب. 

الثانية: المقيدة بقيد يدل على عدم الوجوب بالإجماع أنها ليست للوجوب. 

الثالثة: المجردة عن القرائن، هذا مراده، "افعل" إذا تجردت عن قرينة تدل على صرف اللفظ عن الوجوب إلى الندب، أو على تأكيد الوجوب، "صل وإلا قتلتك" فهمنا الوجوب، لم؟ 

"وإلا قتلتك"، هذه قرينة تدل على أنه أراد وجوب الفعل؛ لأنه رتب العقاب على عدم الفعل، وهذا معنى الوجوب. 

"صل إن شئت"، «صلوا قبل المغرب .. لمن شاء»، نقول:  فهمنا الاستحباب بالإجماع؛ لأنه دلت قرينة على عدم إرادة الوجوب. 

بقي: إذا لم يقيّد بقيد لا يدل على الوجوب أو عدم الوجوب، هي التي فيها النزاع، والتي يذكرها الأصوليون. 
*
(وهو)*: أي صيغة "افعل". 
*
(للوجوب بتجرده)*: عن القرينة الدالة على الوجوب، أو على عدم الوجوب. 

والأدلة كثيرة، بل حُكي إجماع الصحابة على أن صيغة "افعل" إذا أُطلقت انصرفت للوجوب، ولذلك ما كانوا يسألون النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ماذا أردت بهذا؟ 

لو قيل: إنها ليست للوجوب أو إنها محتملة للوجوب وغيره لحسن السؤال منهم. 

«إذا ولغ الكلب في إناء أحدكم فليغسله»، ما قال أحد من الصحابة: ماذا أردت بهذا يا رسول الله؟ أمر إيجاب أو أمر ندب؟ وإنما حملوه على الوجوب مطلقا. 

"سنوا بهم سنة أهل الكتاب"، حملوه على الوجوب مطلقا، وأجمعوا على ذلك. 

وهذا يُفهَم منه أنهم منذ أن يسمعوا الأوامر الصادرة من الشرع حُملت على الوجوب مباشرة، ولا يسألون عنها هل هي للوجوب أو لغير الوجوب؟

وهذا إجماع ويكفي، وحكى ابن قدامة إجماع الصحابة على ذلك. 

ويدل عليه أيضا نصوص ظاهرة من الكتاب والسنة، ولذلك صح توبيخ الرب -جل وعلا- لإبليس قال: {قَالَ مَا مَنَعَكَ أَلاَّ تَسْجُدَ إِذْ أَمَرْتُكَ}، لأنه قال: {وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلاَئِكَةِ اسْجُدُواْ لآدَمَ فَسَجَدُواْ إِلاَّ إِبْلِيسَ}؛ يعني لم يسجد، قال: {اسْجُدُواْ}، قال: {مَا مَنَعَكَ}، هذا استفهام إنكاري قُصد به التوبيخ والذم، وهل يُذَم ويُوبخ على ترك غير الواجب؟ 

الجواب: لا، فدل على أن قوله: {اسْجُدُواْ} محمول على الوجوب. 

وللفائدة أن الأصوليين هنا دائما يركزون على قصة إبليس؛ لأنه لا يمكن إثبات قيد صارف عن الوجوب، {اسْجُدُواْ لآدَمَ}، لا يمكن أن يأتي آتٍ بقرينة يُفهَم منها عدم الوجوب، وخاصة مع قوله: {مَا مَنَعَكَ أَلاَّ تَسْجُدَ إِذْ أَمَرْتُكَ}، وبخه وعاتبه وأخرجه من الجنة، وكتب عليه الشقاء، ومد في عمره على شقاء، ويموت على شقاء، كل ذلك لكونه خالف: {اسْجُدُواْ}، فهذا يدل على أن صيغة "افعل" إذا أُطلقت وجُردت من القرائن تُحمَل على الوجوب. 

كذلك قوله -جل وعلا-: {فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَن تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ}، رتب على مخالفة أمر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- الفتنة أو العذاب الأليم، وهذا يدل على أن المخالفة ترك للواجب، لذلك قال: {فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ}؛ يعني يخالفون أمره، هذا الأصل، فحينئذ رتب الفتنة أو العذاب الأليم على المخالفة، فدل على أن صيغة "افعل"، أو "أمر النبي" يُحمَل على الوجوب. 

{وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ ارْكَعُوا لَا يَرْكَعُونَ. وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ}، هذا أيضا يدل على أن صيغة "افعل" للوجوب. 

{وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلَا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَن يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ} [الأحزاب36]، إذًا إذا أمر الله تعالى وأمر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- انتفت الخيرة، ولا انتفاء للخيرة إلا مع الواجب، لو كان للندب لوجدت فيه الخيرة؛ لأن "افعل" التي للندب مُقدّر معها "إن شئت"، «صلوا قبل المغرب لمن شاء»، فحينئذ إذا اقترن بها التقيد بالمشيئة حُملت على الندب. 

وقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «لولا أن اشق على أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك عند كل صلاة»، "لولا": حرف امتناع للوجوب، "لولا زيد لأكرمتك"، امتنع الإكرام لوجود زيد، هنا امتنع أمر الإيجاب؛ لوجود المشقة؛ لأن الأصل في المشقة أنها ملازمة للوجوب، فانتفى الإيجاب، فلو أمر لوُجدت المشقة، والإجماع منعقد على أن السواك مندوب، إذًا دل على أنه «لولا أن أشق على أمتي لأمرتهم»: أمر إيجاب، وليس أمر استحباب. 

هذا هو القول المُرجح، وهو القول الثابت، وعليه الصحابة كلهم، وأيضا هذه الأدلة -يُتنَبَه للمسألة- دلت على أن مطلق "افعل" للوجوب، فكل صيغة "افعل" سواء كانت في العبادات، أو في المعاملات، أو في الآداب، أو في غيرها، مجردة عن القرينة تُحمَل على الوجوب، وما يذكره الكثير من الفقهاء أن صيغة "افعل" إذا كانت في الآداب فهي محمولة للندب، هذا يحتاج إلى دليل؛ لأنه مخالف للنص، فإذا وُجد دليل شرعي فحينئذ نقبل، وإلا فلا اجتهاد مع النص، فالأدلة عامة شاملة لجميع الأوامر. 
*
(2)* *(وقال بعضهم: للإباحة)**:*

يعني صيغة "افعل" للإباحة، وهذا غريب جدا، إذًا ما بقي واجب، قالوا: كل أمر في الشرع حُمل للإباحة، لماذا؟ 

قالوا: درجات الأمر بالفعل ثلاثة: الوجوب، والندب، والإباحة، وبينها قدر مشترك، وهو جواز الإقدام على الفعل بين المراتب الثلاثة كلها، جواز الإقدام على الفعل هذا موجود في الواجب، وموجود في الندب، وكذلك موجود في الإباحة، لكن ترتب العقاب على ترك الفعل في الواجب، وعدم ترتب العقاب على الترك في الندب، واستواء الطرفين في الإباحة؛ هذا مشكوك فيه، زائد، زائد على مجرد الإقدام، قالوا: إذًا اليقين أن تحمَل صيغة "افعل" على الإباحة؛ لأنها بيقين مشتركة بين الثلاثة، وما عدا ذلك فهو مشكوك فيه، فإن دل دليل على الوجوب حينئذ حُمل عليه، وإن دل دليل على الندب حُمل عليه، وإلا الأصل الإباحة، وهذا قول فاسد ضعيف. 
*
(3)* *(وبعض المعتزلة: للندب)**:*

قالوا: صيغة "افعل" المجردة عن القرينة الصارفة تدل على الندب، ولا تُحمَل على الوجوب إلا بقرينة، لماذا؟

قالوا: لأنه جاء مشترك في الشرع "أمرتكم" جاء للندب وللوجوب، وجاء كذلك بصيغة "افعل" جاء للندب، وجاء للوجوب، إذًا ما هو اليقين؟ 

اليقين هو الندب لماذا؟ 

لأن الوجوب طلب إيجاد فعل، والندب طلب إيجاد فعل، لكن الوجوب فيه قدر زائد، وهو ترتب العقاب على الترك، قالوا: هذا القدر الزائد على الندب مشكوك فيه، ولا نحمل صيغة "افعل" عليه إلا بدليل، واليقين أنه لمجرد الطلب. 

وهذا أيضا فاسد، قول ضعيف؛ لأنه مصادم للنصوص الواضحة البينة، وخاصة إجماع الصحابة.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الأمر:

حكم الأمر بعد الحظر:

[المتن]:

[فإن ورد بعد الحظر فللإباحة*(1)*، وقال أكثر الفقهاء والمتكلمين: لما يفيده [قبل] الحظر*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(فإن ورد بعد الحظر فللإباحة)**:*

الأمر بعد الحظر للإباحة؛ يعني جاء تحريم، ثم جاءت الإباحة: {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا نُودِي لِلصَّلَاةِ مِن يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَذَرُوا الْبَيْعَ}، ثم قال: {فَإِذَا قُضِيَتِ الصَّلَاةُ فَانتَشِرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ}، {فَانتَشِرُوا}: أمر أو لا؟ 

أمر، هل يُحمَل على الوجوب أو نجعل تقدم الحظر قرينة صارفة على أن المراد به الإباحة؟ 

محل نزاع، المشهور عند الأصوليين: أنه للإباحة، ولذلك قال: 
*
(فإن ورد):* يعني صيغة "افعل". 
*
(بعد الحظر)*: بعد التحريم؛ يعني بعد المنع. 
*
(فللإباحة):* لماذا؟ 

قالوا: للاستقراء والتتبع للأوامر الشرعية الواردة بعد النهي، لا يوجد في الشرع أمر بصيغة "افعل" بعد نهي إلا والمراد به الإباحة؛ كقوله تعالى: {فَإِذَا قُضِيَتِ الصَّلَاةُ فَانتَشِرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ}. 

{فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ}،  هل هذا الأمر يجب؟ 

لا، بل مباح. 

{وَإِذَا حَلَلْتُمْ فَاصْطَادُواْ}.

كذلك قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «كنت نهيتكم عن زيارة القبور فزوروها»، قالوا: هذه كلها للإباحة. 

وهذا محل نظر، بل الصواب: ما قاله أكثر الفقهاء، وهو القول الثاني الذي ذكره بقوله: 
*
(2)* *(وقال أكثر الفقهاء والمتكلمين : لما يفيده [قبل] الحظر)**:*

إن كان قبل الحظر واجبا، ثم مُنع، ثم جاء الأمر به؛ فالأمر للوجوب. 

وإن كان قبل الحظر للندب، ثم مُنع، ثم أُمر به؛ فصيغة "افعل" حينئذ للندب. 

وإن كان مُباحا أولا، ثم حُظر، ثم أُمر به؛ فهي للإباحة. 

وذكر ابن كثير أن هذا باستقراء الشرع، قال: "باستقراء الشرع أسلم الأقوال هو هذا؛ لأنه وُجدت أدلة أنه قد أمر بشيء بعد الحظر، ثم كان للوجوب، {فَإِذَا انسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُواْ الْمُشْرِكِينَ}   قالوا: هذا للوجوب.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الأمر:

هل الأمر يفيد التكرار؟

[المتن]:

[ولا يقتضي التكرار عند الأكثرين، وأبي الخطاب خلافا للقاضي، وبعض الشافعية*(1)*، وقيل: يتكرر إن عُلِّقَ على شرط*(2)*، وقيل: يتكرر بتكرر لفظ الأمر*(3)*، وحُكِيَ ذلك عن أبي حنيفة وأصحابه*(4)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ولا يقتضي التكرار عند الأكثرين، وأبي الخطاب خلافا للقاضي، وبعض الشافعية)**:*

هل مطلق صيغة "افعل" تقتضي التكرار أو لا؟ 

أيضًا يُقال فيها ما قيل في السابق: إن صيغة "افعل" قد تكون مُقيدة بالمرة، وقد تكون مقيدة بالمرات. 

"صل يوما واحدا"، نقول: هذا مقيد بمرة واحدة، هذا باتفاق يُحمَل على ما قُيّد به. 

"صل خمس صلوات اليوم"، هذا قيّده بخمسة، دل على التكرار، هذا بالإجماع أنه يحمل على التكرار. 

لكن لو قال: "صل" فقط، وسكت هل إذا قمت وصليت، نقول لك أيضا: لم ينتهِ الأمر، "قم فصل"، "قم فصل"، "قم فصل" حتى يأتيك دليل يقول لك: "قف عن الصلاة" أم أن مدلوله المرة الواحدة؟ أو لمطلق الماهية؟

فيه خلاف بين الأصوليين، محل الخلاف فيما لم يُقيد بالمرة صراحة، أو بالمرات صراحة، فإن قُيد بالمرة صراحة حُمل عليها باتفاق، وإن قُيد بالمرات صراحة حُمل عليها، وإما أذا لم يُقيد فأُطلق هكذا "صل" فسكت، حينئذ نقول: فيه خلاف. 

قال: *(ولا يقتضي التَكرار):* بفتح التاء؛ لأن تَفعال هذا بفتح التاء إلا ستة عشر فعلا ذكرها السيوطي في *"الأشباه والنظائر"،* منها "تلقاء"، هذا ورد في القرآن، ولا نقول: إنه شاذ، لكن لو قيل: "تِكرار" كما ينطقه البعض، نقول: هذا لم يسمع، هذا يُخطّأ، لكن لو قيل: "تِلقاء"، نقول: هذا سُمع، وإن كان خلاف القياس، {وَلَمَّا تَوَجَّهَ تِلْقَاء}. 
*
(ولا يقتضي التكرار)*: أي لا يقتضي فعل المأمور به إلا مرة واحدة فقط، "صل"، قام فصلى نقول: انتهى، لا يصلي مرة ثانية إلا بدليل منفصل، وأما صيغة "افعل" فقد أدى المراد بها، أوجد الفعل وانتهى. 

لكن دلالته على المرة الواحدة هل هو بالالتزام أو بالمطابقة؟ 

هذا سيأتي أن قولا آخر المراد به صيغة "افعل" هو مطلق، أو القدر المشترك، وعليه تكون المرة الواحدة هذه من الضروريات، وسيأتينا.
*
(عند الأكثرين وأبي الخطاب):* بدلالة اللغة، لو قال مثلا السيد لعبده: "ادخل الدار" كان ممتثلا وداخلا دخلة واحدة، حينئذ حصل مدلول "ادخل"، فلو وبخه وعاتبه ورآه عقلاء أهل اللغة لما استساغوا ذلك منه، وقالوا له: أنت أمرته بالدخول فحصل الامتثال بمرة واحدة، فتوبيخك وعتبك وذمك في غير مورده؛ لأن الدخول قد حصل، والامتثال قد حصل، كذلك قياس الأمر المطلق على اليمين والنذر والوكالة والخبر، لو قال مثلا في الحلف: "والله لأصومن"، بماذا يبر؟ بيوم واحد. 

كذلك لو قال: "لله عليَّ أن أصوم"، يوفي نذره بصوم يوم واحد. 

قال لوكيله: "طلق زوجتي فلانة"، أكثر الفقهاء -وحُكي الإجماع- أنه ليس له أن يُطلق إلا واحدة. 

كذلك لو أخبر عن نفسه قال: "قد صمت" يصدق هذا الخبر لو صام يوما واحدا. 

قالوا: كذلك الأمر المطلق يُراد به المرة الواحدة، لا يقتضي التكرار، بل يدل على المرة الواحدة، ودلالته على المرة الواحدة على هذا القول من دلالة النكرة على الفرد الشائع في جنسه؛ يعني يدل عليه بالمطابقة، وهذا قول الأكثرين. 
*
(خلافا للقاضي وبعض الشافعية):* القائلين بأن الأمر يقتضي التكرار؛ كأنه لو قال الأب لولده: "اشتر اللحم" يذهب ويشتري اللحم ويرجع، ثم يذهب ويأتي ويشتري، ثم الثالثة، والرابعة، حتى يقول له: "قف يا ولدي"؛ لأن صيغة "افعل" تقتضي التكرار، هذا مرادهم، فلا يقف ولا يكف عن امتثال المأمور إلا بنص منفك عنه، هذا ليس بصحيح. 
*
(خلافا للقاضي وبعض الشافعية):* لماذا؟ 

قالوا: لأن الأمر لا اختصاص له بزمان دون زمان، فإذا قال: "افعل"، فكل زمن صالح للامتثال فهو داخل فيه، اقتضى إيقاع الفعل في جميع الأزمان؛ لأن الزمن الثاني مساوٍ للأول، والزمن الثالث مساو للأول، وكل زمن صالح لإيقاع الفعل فيه وامتثاله فهو مساو للأول، إذًا لماذا يقيد بمرة واحدة؟ إذا كانت الأزمان متساوية باعتبار إيقاع الفعل حينئذ لا فرق بين أن يُقال: أُوقع في المرة الأولى أو الثانية أو الثالثة، فيكون مدلوله هو التكرار كما امتثلت في المرة الأولى امتثل في المرة الثانية والثالثة، إلى ما لا نهاية، كذلك قالوا: هو الأغلب في الشرع، وهذه حجة ابن القيم -رحمه الله تعالى-؛ لأنه يرى أن صيغة "افعل" للتكرار؛ لأنها هي الأغلب في الشرع، فإذا ورد في موضعٍ ما مطلقا غير مقيد بمرة ولا تكرار عند ابن القيم -رحمه الله- يُحمَل على التكرار؛ لأنه هو أكثر موارد الشرع.

حينئذ يكون النزاع في ماذا؟ إن كان المراد أنه حقيقة لغوية فلا، وإن كان دلالته على التكرار حقيقة شرعية فيمكن أن يُسلَّم، ولذلك دائما نفرق بين الحقائق اللغوية والحقائق الشرعية، البحث الآن في الحقيقة اللغوية، لو قال: "اشتر اللحم"، "قم"، "صم" .. إلخ، نقول: هذا اللفظ من حيث هو لغة لا يقتضي التكرار، هذا هو الأصح. 

ولذلك لو قيل: "اسقني ماء"، فحصل الامتثال بمرة واحدة، انتهى، هل يأتي يقول بعد قليل: "كأس"، "كأس"، لو كان للتكرار لما انقطع الامتثال إلا بأن يأتي المتكلم بلفظ يوقفه، نقول: إن كان مرادا به اللغة فلا، وإن كان مرادا به -عند ابن القيم -رحمه الله- وغيره- حقيقة شرعية فيمكن أن يُسلَّم. 

كذلك قالوا: قياس الأمر على النهي؛ لأن النهي يقتضي التكرار، فكذلك الأمر. 

لو قال: "لا تشرك بالله"، متى؟ 

في كل الأزمان لا يقع منك هذا الفعل. 

لو قال: "صل"، قالوا: كذلك مثله: صل في كل الأوقات، قياس الأمر على النهي. 

نقول: هذا قياس فاسد، قياس مع الفارق؛ لأن المقصود في الأمر هو إيجاد الفعل، وإيجاد الفعل يقع ويحصل بمرة واحدة، والنهي: المراد منه عدم الماهية، ولا يحصل عدم الماهية إلا بالكف عن كل الأفراد والآحاد، ففرق بين إيجاد الفعل وبين إعدام الفعل. 
*
(2)* *(وقيل: يتكرر إن عُلِّقَ على شرط)**:*

هذا خروج عن المراد، مسألتنا ليست في هذه، المسألة في صيغة "افعل" مجردة عن قرينة، وأما تعليقه بشرط أو صفة فهذا عُلق بقرينة، {وَإِن كُنتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُواْ}   {إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ فاغْسِلُواْ}، {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ}، عُلّق بوصف، {الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا} عُلّق بوصف. 

والتحقيق في مسألة الشرط أن يقال: إن كان الشرط كالعلة فهو يقتضي التكرار وإلا فلا، يقتضي التكرار إن كان المعلق عليه علة أو كالعلة، وأما الوصف فهذا مداره مدار العلل؛ لأن الحكم يدور مع علته وجودا وعدما، فحينئذ تعليق القطع على السرقة، نقول: هذا من تعليق الحكم على علة في الفعل، وهو السرقة، فكلما وُجدت السرقة بشرطها وُجد الحكم، وهو القطع، فحينئذ لا مانع من أن يقال بالتكرار في مثل هذه، والكلام ليس فيما علّق على صفة أو شرط، وإنما فيما هو مجرد عن القرينة، كلما وُجد الحدث كان المكلف مأمورا بغسل الوجه واليدين .. إلخ؛ لأنه عُلق على علة، أو على سبب كالعلة، وأما إذا لم يكن كذلك فلا. 

"إن خرجت فأنت طالق"، الخروج هذا ليس بعلة، وإنما يقع المُرتَّب الجواب بوقوع مرة واحدة للفعل. 

"إن خرجت فأنت طالق"، تطلق مرة واحدة، واحدة على مرة واحدة؛ يعني إن خرجت فوقع الخروج منها مرة واحدة، أو لا بد أن تخرج فتخرج فتخرج ثم يقع الطلاق؟ بمرة واحدة، وتقع طلقة واحدة، خرجت فطلقت مرة ثانية، جاءت ثاني يوم وخرجت، تطلق مرة ثانية؟ 

لا؛ لأن الخروج هنا ليس علة، فكلما وُجد الخروج وُجد الطلاق. 

نقول: لا. ليس هو كقوله تعالى: {وَإِن كُنتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُواْ}   وإنما هو أمر منفك عن التعليل، عن الصفة، وإنما صار شرطا مجردا، فإن كان الشرط فيه معنى العلية نقول: اقتضى التكرار وإلا فلا، وأما الوصف؛ كالسرقة والزنا، هذا لا إشكال بإجماع أن الأحكام مرتبة على عللها، متى ما وُجدت هذه العلل وُجدت الأحكام*.* 
*
(3)* *(وقيل: يتكرر بتكرر لفظ الأمر)**:*

أيضا هذا ليس مما نحن فيه، فإذا قال: "صل ركعتين"، "صل ركعتين"، الثاني: الأصح أنه توكيد، ليس بتأسيس. 
*
(4)* *(وحُكِيَ ذلك عن أبي حنيفة وأصحابه)**:*

الذي هو التكرار بتكرر لفظ الأمر، لو قال: "صل"، "صل"، لو قال: "صل وصل"، عطف، العطف يقتضي التغاير، لا إشكال أن الثانية غير الأولى، لو قال: "صل وصم"، كل منهما مستقل، لو قال: "صل ركعتين"، "صل أربع ركعات"، الثاني مستقل عن الأول، التأسيس. 

وإنما الخلاف في: "صل"، "صل"، أو "صل ركعتين"، "صل ركعتين"، نقول: الثاني يُراد به التأكيد لا التأسيس بخلاف ما ذكرناه.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الأمر:

هل الأمر للفور؟

[المتن]:

[وهو على الفور في ظاهر المذهب، كالحنفية*(1)*، وقال أكثر الشافعية: على التراخي*(2)*، وقوم: بالوقف*(3)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وهو على الفور في ظاهر المذهب، كالحنفية)**:*

هذه المسالة الثانية مما تنازع فيها الأصوليون، وهي صيغة "افعل" أيضا المراد بها المجردة عن القرينة، لو قال: "افعل الآن"، حُمل على الفورية، لو قال: "صم يوم الخميس القادم"، نقول: حُمل على التراخي، والمراد "صُم"، متى يكون هذا؟ هل هو على الفور أو على التراخي؟ 

هذا محل النزاع عند الأصوليين، المذهب على أنه على الفور، ولا يجوز تأخيره إلا بقرينة، والمراد بالفور هنا المبادرة بسرعة الامتثال، "صُم"، فيبادر في أول يوم يقع بعد الأمر يصح فيه الصيام، وجب الامتثال، "صل"، مباشرة بعد الانتهاء من صيغة "افعل"، وليس له أن يؤخر بعد وقت إلا بدليل يدل على ذلك، هذا المراد بالفورية، ولذلك لما قيل: إن الحج واجب على الفور، لو أخره إلى السنة التي تليها أثم، فلو مات عند ابن القيم -رحمه الله- لا يقضى عنه، لا يُحج عنه؛ لأنه تمكن ففرّط، وإنما النصوص الواردة فيما إذا لم يتمكن. 

ويُبين هنا أن من قال في السابق: إن مطلق الأمر يقتضي التكرار، اتفقوا على أنه للفور، إذا قيل: بالتكرار، متى يبدأ التكرار؟ 

منذ صدور صيغة "افعل"، إذًا دل على الفور، لزم منه أن صيغة "افعل" تدل على الفور؛ لأنه لو ترك وقتا ما لم يمتثل فيه الفعل لما كان للتكرار؛ لأن معنى التكرار أنه منذ أن تصدر صيغة "افعل"، الوقت المناسب بعدها مباشرة يبدأ الامتثال، ثم يكرر يكرر إلى ما شاء الله، فحينئذ استلزم هذا القول بأن صيغة "افعل" تدل على الفورية، ولذلك اتفق كل من قال: بأن مطلق صيغة "افعل" للتكرار على أنها للفور، وإنما الخلاف هل صيغة "افعل" للفور أو لا فيمن قال: بأنه لا يقتضي التكرار، إذًا هذا خلاف بين فئة معينة، ليس مطلقا عند كل الأصوليين.
*
(وهو)*: أي صيغة "افعل". 
*
(على الفور):* ما الدليل على ذلك؟ 

قالوا: عموم النصوص، ظواهر نصوص كثيرة، قال تعالى: {وَسَارِعُواْ إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ}، {وَسَارِعُواْ}، قالوا: في فعل الطاعة مغفرة، فتجب المسارعة إليه، والمسارعة تقتضي إيقاع الفعل بعد صدور الأمر مباشرة، ولذلك مدحهم الله عز وجل: {إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ}، فدل على أن المسارعة هي الأصل في امتثال الأوامر. 

أيضا يقال: إن القول بالفورية أحوط وأبرأ للذمة، ويكون حينئذ ممتثلا بيقين، إذا قيل: "صل"، فقام مباشرة فصلى، هذا ممتثل بيقين، لكن لو أخّر ولم يمتثل ثم امتثل هل هو ممتثل بيقين أو على شك؟ 

على شك، إذًا لا يكون ممتثلا بيقين إلا على القول بأن صيغة "افعل" للفور. 
*
(2)* *(وقال أكثر الشافعية: على التراخي)**:*
*
(التراخي):* هذا التعبير فيه تسامح، ولذلك خطَّأَهم أبو إسحاق الشيرازي في "شرح اللمع"، قال: الصواب هنا أنه لا يقال: على التراخي؛ لأنه لو قيل: مدلول صيغة "افعل" التراخي؛ يعني لا تفعل بعد الفعل مباشرة، وإنما بعده بزمن، حينئذ لو فعل بعد صدور الأمر لم يكن ممتثلا، فرق بين أن يقال: مدلول صيغة "افعل" ليس على الفور، وبين أن يقال: مدلول صيغة "افعل" التراخي، ولذلك وقع نزاع بينهم، هل إذا صلى مباشرة في أول وقت صلاة الظهر -على القول بالتراخي- يعد ممتثلا أو لا؟ 

لأنه ما أُمر بهذا، إنما أُمر أن يصلي بعد زمن متراخٍ عن الزمن الأول، وهذا ليس بصحيح، هذا التعبير فيه تسامح. 

وإنما الصواب أن يقال: هل صيغة "افعل" تدل على الفور أو ليست على الفور؟ 

ليست على الفور: معناه قد يكون على الفور، وقد يكون على التراخي. 
*
(وقال أكثر الشافعية: على التراخي):* يعني ليس على الفور 
*
(بل يجوز تأخير فعله):* لأن صيغة "افعل" تقتضي الامتثال من غير تخصيص بزمن دون زمن. 

"صل"، هل تعرّض لزمن ما في وقت إيقاع الصلاة؟

لم يتعرض، وإنما المراد: فعل الصلاة ولم يتعرض للوقت. 

نقول: لا، بل الصواب أن الأدلة الدالة السابقة مع ما استدل به بعض الأصوليين بقول الرب -جل وعلا- لإبليس: {مَا مَنَعَكَ أَلاَّ تَسْجُدَ إِذْ أَمَرْتُكَ}، هنا {مَا مَنَعَكَ} لو كان {اسْجُدُواْ} على التراخي هل صح صدور العتاب والذم؟

لا، لأنه يُمَكّن أو يتمكن إبليس من أن يقول: لم يجب عليَّ على الفور، أنت أمرتني {اسْجُدُواْ}، وبعد وقت سأسجد، فحينئذ لما توجه الذم إليه، دل على أن المراد بـ {اسْجُدُواْ} الفور، ولو كان على التراخي أو ليس على الفور لكان من شأن إبليس أن يعتذر. 
*
(3)* *(وقوم: بالوقف)**:*

لا نقول: على الفور، ولا على التراخي. لماذا؟ 

لتعارض الأدلة، والصواب أنه على الفور، وهذا قول جماهير الأصوليين، وهو مذهب كثير من المالكية. 

وكونه للفور أصل المذهب  ....................

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الأمر:

العبادة المؤقتة إذا فات وقتها أيكون القضاء بأمر جديد أو بالأمر الأول؟

[المتن]:

[والمؤقت لا يسقط بفوات وقته، فيجب قضاؤه*(1)*، وقال أبو الخطاب والأكثرون: بأمر جديد*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(والمؤقت لا يسقط بفوات وقته، فيجب قضاؤه)**:*

هذه مسائل نمر عليها لا نحتاجها كثيرا. 
*
(والمؤقت)*: يعني عندنا بعض الواجبات مؤقتة، "افعل"، وحدد لك وقتا أولا وآخرا؛ كالصلوات الخمس، هذا المراد بالمؤقت؛ يعني أمرك الشرع بأمر وحدد لك وقتا.
*
(لا يسقط بفوات وقته):* فلو ترك صلاة الظهر مثلا عمدا لغير عذر حتى خرج الوقت، قال: هل يسقط الفعل بفوات الوقت أم لا؟ 

محل نزاع، إذا قال: "صل الظهر"، وحدد له أول الوقت وآخره، فخرج الوقت ولم يصل، قال: لا يسقط فعله بفوات وقته. 
*
(فيجب قضاؤه)*: كل فعل أمر الشارع به وحدد له وقتا إذا خرج الوقت عمدا، أما إذا كان معذورا فدلت الأدلة على أنه يأتي به. 

قال: *(فيجب قضاؤه بالأمر الأول):* فحينئذ من أخرج الصلاة عن وقتها يجب عليه القضاء مع الإثم؛ لأن الأمر أثبت وجود العبادة في ذمة المكلف، وحدد له فعلا ووقتا، وصار المأمور به مركبا من فعل ومن زمن، والأمر بالكل أمر بجميع أجزائه، فإذا فات فعل جزء من أجزاء المأمور به يبقى الأصل على ما هو عليه، فإذا فات جزء المأمور به، وهو الوقت لا يسقط الفعل، وهو الصلاة، فيجب قضاؤه حينئذ بالأمر السابق، ولا نحتاج إلى أمر جديد، كما هو الشأن فيمن نام عن صلاة أو نسيها، أخرجها عن وقتها، ثم نقول له: "صل" بعد خروج الوقت، بأي أمر؟ بقوله تعالى: {أَقِمِ الصَّلاَةَ لِدُلُوكِ الشَّمْسِ}، أو بقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «فليصلها إذا ذكرها»؟ 

بالحديث الثاني. 

وأما المتعمد فقالوا: هذا بالأمر الأول؛ لأن الأمر المركب من أشياء أمر بكل أجزائه، فإذا فات بعض الأجزاء يبقى الباقي في ذمة المكلف؛ لأنه مكلف بعبادة ذات أفعال ووقت فينسحب الحكم حينئذ على ما بقي في ذمته، وما خرج من الوقت لا يمكن أن يُرد إليه فيفعل الصلاة؛ لأنه مأمور بها بالأمر الأول، لكن هذا ضعيف. 
*
(2)* *(وقال أبو الخطاب والأكثرون: بأمر جديد)**:*

يعني بدليل منفصل ولا بد، فإذا فات الوقت؛ حينئذ فات ما جعله الشارع قيدا للفعل، وهنا الأصل في هذه المسألة -كما ذكر بعضهم- أنه تعارض أصلان: 

إذا أمر الشارع المكلف بفعل عبادة، الأمر بالكل أمر بكل أجزائه على ما ذكرناه سابقا، هذا أصل عندهم، وهذا صحيح، إذا قال مثلا: {أقم الصلاة}، نقول: الصلاة واجبة، نستدل بهذا على أن كل جزء من أجزاء الصلاة واجب، نجعل من أدلة وجوب قراءة الفاتحة قوله تعالى: {أقم الصلاة}؛ لأنه أمر بماهية مركبة، وإذا أمر بماهية مركبة انسحب على كل الأجزاء، فكل جزء يأخذ حكم الوجوب، هذا الأصل، ولا يخرج عنه إلا بدليل. 

ثم عندنا أصل آخر، وهو أن الشارع إذا حدد وقتا ما أولا وآخرا، نقول: هل حدده لمصلحة أو لا؟ 

لمصلحة، إذا فاتت هذه المصلحة هل غير هذا الزمن يساوي الزمن السابق؟ 

الجواب: لا، تعارض عندنا أصلان. 

من نظر إلى المعنى الأول ولم ينظر إلى الثاني أو تجاهل الثاني أو جعل أن إدراك المعنى الأول أو الأصل الأول هو الأصل وهو الأولى؛ قال: يجب قضاؤه. 

ومن رأى الثاني قال: لا، إذا فوَّت مصلحة الوقت لا يمكن أن يقيس عليه غيره، ولا يمكن أن يُلَحق الزمن الثاني بالزمن الأول إلا بدليل. 

فجاء مثلا في الصيام إذا أفطر في نهار رمضان بعذر: {فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ}، جاء الأمر بالقضاء، سوَّى بين الثاني والأول، وهذا من جهة الشرع.

لكن لو أخرج صلاة الظهر عن الوقت إلى وقت دخول صلاة العصر، هل هذا الزمن مساو للزمن الأول؟ 

قطعًا لا، إن جاء دليل من الشرع بالتسوية قلنا: له أن يقضي، وإن لم يرد فحينئذ لا، فمن أفطر في رمضان عمدا هل يدخل في قوله تعالى: {فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ}؟ 

لا يشمله، وإنما يختص بأهل الأعذار، فإذا أفطر في نهار رمضان عمدا نقول: لا يصوم، وإنما يستغفر ويتوب؛ لأنه لم يرد دليل على أنه يجب عليه القضاء. 

كذلك لو أخرج الصلاة عن وقتها نقول: لا بد من دليل، وهذا هو الأصح؛ أنه لا قضاء إلا بدليل جديد، وأن الأمر الأول لا يستلزم القضاء. 

والأمر لا يستلزم القضاء

بل هو بالأمر الجديد جاء


لأنه في زمن معين يجي

بما عليه من نفع بني



الأمر لا يستلزم القضاء، هذا هو الصحيح، والحجة في ذلك حديث عائشة رضي الله عنها: "كنا نُؤمَر بقضاء الصوم ولا نُؤمَر بقضاء الصلاة"، "كنا نُؤمَر بقضاء الصوم"، مع وجود الأدلة الدالة على وجوب صوم رمضان، هل التفتت إلى الأدلة الأولى السابقة الدالة على وجوب صوم رمضان أو نظرت إلى الدليل الجديد؟ 

نظرت إلى الدليل الجديد: "ولم نؤمر بقضاء الصلاة"، مع وجود الأدلة السابقة، فدل على أنه لا قضاء إلا بأمر جديد، ولذلك لا يصح القول بأن من أخرج الصلاة الأولى أو أفطر في رمضان عمدا أنه يقضي إلا بدليل جديد، ولا دليل، حينئذ لا يُلزم بالقضاء؛ إلا إن صح الإجماع، والظاهر أنه لا يصح؛ لأن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية يرى هذا، وابن حزم رأى ذلك؛ أنه لا يؤمر بقضاء الصلاة، بل يستغفر ويتوب.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الأمر:

فعل المأمور به هل يقتضي الإثابة والإجزاء؟

[المتن]:

[ويقتضي الإجزاء بفعل المأمور به على وجهه*(1)*، وقيل: لا يقتضيه*(2)*، ولا يمنع وجوب القضاء إلا بدليل منفصل*(3)*]. 

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ويقتضي الإجزاء بفعل المأمور به على وجهه)**:*

يعني إذا فعل لمكلف الفعل وامتثل أجزأ أو لا؟ هل برئت الذمة أو لا؟ 

تبرأ ذمته، أُمر بصيام رمضان، فصام رمضان على وجهه الشرعي، نقول: برئت الذمة وعاد كما لم يكن؛ لأن الأصل براءة الذمة من التكاليف، فإذا عُلّقت ذمة المكلف بفعل عبادة؛ فإما أن يفعلها على وجهها الشرعي فيسقط الطلب؛ مثلا صليت العصر أنت على طهارة آتيًا بالأركان والشروط والواجبات، انتهى. 

هل لا بد أن يأتي دليل فيقول: لا، أنت بعد هذه الصلاة محتمل أنك مطالب بقضائها؟ 

لا، لا نقول بهذا، وإنما نقول: فعلك وامتثالك للعبادة التي كلفت بها على وجهها الشرعي أسقط الطلب وبرئت الذمة، عادت كما لو لم يكن قبل تعلق الخطاب بالمكلف.
*
(ويقتضي):* أي صيغة "افعل" أو الوجوب.
*
(الإجزاء بفعل المأمور به على وجهه):* لا بد على وجهه، الحج الفاسد مأمور بالإتمام وهو فاسد، إذًا لم يُجزئ. 

كذلك من صلى وهو مُحدث لم يُجزئ، نقول: لا، هذا لم يصل على وجه الشرع؛ يعني من صلى ظانا الطهارة ثم تبين الحدث، نقول: لم يصل على وجه الشرع، لذلك لم تكن مُجزئة، هو لم يمتثل الأمر انتهاء وإن امتثله ابتداء. 

كذلك من أفسد حجه؛ نقول: هذا لم يمتثل المأمور به؛ لأنه لم يأت بالحج على الوجه الشرعي، وإنما نقص منه ركن أو .. إلى آخره. 
*
(ويقتضي الإجزاء بفعل المأمور به على وجهه):* وعليه الجمهور؛ لأن الأصل براءة الذمة من جميع التكاليف، فإذا أُمر المكلف بفعل فإن ذمته تكون مشغولة ولا تبرأ إلا بالفعل، وإلا للزم الامتثال طول عمره، انتهى من رمضان، نقول: لا، يحتمل أن يكون واجبا عليه، ما أتيت به شرعا فيصوم رمضان، يقضي في شوال، ثم إذا قضي في شوال، نقول: عليك في ذي القعدة، فيجلس العام كله وهو يصوم رمضان سنة واحدة، أحيانا المعتزلة يأتون ببعض الأشياء، ويزعمون أنهم أرباب عقول، هذه مصيبة.

لذلك جاء في الحديث: «إذا أديت زكاة مالك فقد قضيت ما عليك»، حسنه البعض.  
*
(2)* *(وقيل: لا يقتضيه)**:*

يعني أن امتثال الأمر لا يسقط القضاء؛ لأنه لا يمتنع أن يأمر الحكيم بفعل ويقول: إذا فعلتموه فقد فعلتم الواجب، واستحققتم الثواب، وعليكم القضاء؛ يعني يقول له مثلا: أمرتك بفعل كذا، فإذا فعلت فأنا مثيبك، لكن يلزمك القضاء، وهذا ليس بصواب، وإنما استدل بعضهم بالحج الفاسد، وصلاة من ظن أنه متطهر، قالوا: هذا امتثل المأمور ثم لم يجزئه. 

نقول: لا، الشرط أن يُجزئ إذا أتى بالمأمور على الوجه الشرعي، فإذا تبين أنه لم يأت بركن أو شرط حينئذ نقول: لم يأت به على الوجه الشرعي. 
*
(3)* *(ولا يمنع وجوب القضاء إلا بدليل منفصل)**:*

يعني ولا يمنع فعل المأمور به وجوب القضاء *(إلا بدليل منفصل)،* هذا تابع لقوله: *(لا يقتضيه)*. 

يعني ولا يمنع فعل المأمور به وجوب القضاء إلا بدليل منفصل؛ لأن الأمر تضمن طلب إيجاد الفعل فقط، وليس فيه ما يدل على الإجزاء. 

نقول: لا، الصواب أنه يدل على الإجزاء؛ لأن المراد: صل صلاة شرعية، فإذا انتهيت منها على الوجه الشرعي سقط الطلب.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الأمر:

خطاب النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- هل يعم غيره؟

[المتن]:

[والأمر للنبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- بلفظٍ لا تخصيص فيه له يشاركه فيه غيره، وكذلك خطابه لواحد من الصحابة، ولا يختص إلا بدليل، وهذا قول القاضي، وبعض المالكية، والشافعية*(1)*، وقال التميمي، وأبو الخطاب، وبعض الشافعية: يختص بالمأمور*(2)*]. 

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(والأمر للنبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم بلفظٍ لا تخصيص فيه له يشاركه فيه غيره، وكذلك خطابه لواحد من الصحابة، ولا يختص إلا بدليل، وهذا قول القاضي، وبعض المالكية، والشافعية)**:*
*
(والأمر للنبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بلفظ لا تخصيص فيه له يشاركه فيه غيره):* ذكرنا هذا فيما سبق: إذا أُمر النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بأمر، نقول: غيره مشارك له؛ لأن الأصل التأسي، {لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِي رَسُولِ اللَّهِ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ}، فإذا أُمر -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بأمر، فنتأسى به، فغيره يشاركه، إلا بدليل منفصل كما قال تعالى: {خَالِصَةً لَّكَ مِن دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ}   {خَالِصَةً}، نقول: هذا دليل خاص. 
*
(وكذلك خطابه لواحد من الصحابة، ولا يختص إلا بدليل):* خاص؛ يعني إذا خاطب بعض الصحابة بحكم، الأصل أنه يستوي غيره؛ لأن الأصل أن النبي مُبين الشرع، والشرع متعلقه الكل، العموم، الشرع لا يراد به  شخص معين، سُئل النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن قضيةٍ ما، فكل من شابه السائل فالحكم يتعلق به؛ لأن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- رسالته عامة، وليست خاصة لبعض الصحابة، لذلك نحدد. 
*
(إلا بدليل):* كما قال لأبي بردة: «تجزئك ولن تُجزئ أحدا بعدك»؛ هذا تخصيص دل على أن المُخاطب هنا صحابي خاص به هذا الحكم، وأما إذا لم يرد صيغة تخصص أن الحكم خاص بالصحابة فالأصل العموم. 
*
(ولا يختص إلا بدليل):* هذا راجع إلى المسألتين السابقتين. 
*
(وهذا قول القاضي، وبعض المالكية، والشافعية):* وهو أرجح. 
*
(2)* *(وقال التميمي، وأبو الخطاب، وبعض الشافعية: يختص بالمأمور)**:*
*
(وقال التميمي):* هذا من الحنابلة.
*
(وأبو الخطاب وبعض الشافعية: يختص بالمأمور به):* أي أن الحكم يختص بمن توجّه إليه من النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أو غيره، إلا أن يتعلق به دليل يدل على العموم. 

وهؤلاء استدلوا باللغة، قالوا: لو السيد عنده عبيد، فخاطب أحدهم فقال له: "افعل كذا"، هل غير العبيد يدخلون في هذا؟ 
الجواب: لا قطعا، هذا لا إشكال فيه. 

قالوا: كذلك الخالق -جل وعلا- لو أمر عبيده، أو النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو مبلغ عن الشرع- أمر البعض؛ فغيره لا يكون مثله. 

نقول: هذا فاسد؛ لأن الشرع عام، هذا الأصل عندنا، والأصل التأسي، فحينئذ لا ترد مثل هذه الأفكار.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الأمر:

هل الأمر يتعلق بالمعدوم؟

[المتن]:

[ويتعلق بالمعدوم*(1)* خلافا للمعتزلة وجماعة من الحنفية*(2)*].

[الشرح]:

*(1)* *(ويتعلق بالمعدوم)**:*

يعني من لم يكن في عهد النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أو تنزل الوحي هل هو مأمور أو لا؟ 

نقول: مأمور ومُوجه إليه الخطاب، لكن بشرط استجماع شروط التكليف، وهذه المسألة يقع فيها خلاف مع قوله -جل وعلا-: {وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لأُنذِرَكُم بِهِ وَمَن بَلَغَ}؛ يعني من بلغه القرآن، إذًا الإنذار هنا وقع للمخاطبين الموجودين، وهم الصحابة، ووقع الإنذار وخوطب به المعدوم بشرط وجوده مستجمعا لشروط التكليف، ولا إشكال. 

المعتزلة عندهم اعتراضات؛ بأنه من تكليف المحال، وأنه لا يمكن أن يخاطب المعدوم، والمعدوم ليس بشيء، فكيف يمكن خطابه؟ 

نقول: لا، المعدوم إن خُوطب مرادا به الإيجاد فنعم، هذا محال، هو معدوم فيقال له: "صل"، فيقوم يصلي، هذا باطل، ليس هذا المراد، إنما المراد أنه إن وُجد مستجمعا لشروط التكليف كان مكلفا. 

ولذلك أجمعوا على أن أول هذه الأمة وآخرها سواء في الأوامر والنواهي، وبهذا أجمع الصحابة؛ لأنهم نزَّلوا الأحكام والآيات والأوامر على التابعين، ولم يقل أحد من الصحابة للتابعين كنت معدوما فلم تخاطب، وإنما أجروا عليهم الأحكام كلها؛ الأوامر والنواهي، ولذلك جاء الحديث مخاطبا لهم: «تقاتلون اليهود حتى يختبئ أحدهم وراء الحجر ..» إلى آخر الحديث، وهؤلاء لن يقاتلهم الصحابة. 
*
(2)* *(خلافا للمعتزلة وجماعة من الحنفية)**:*

قالوا: إنه لا يجوز؛ لأنه تكليف بالمحال، وكأنهم نظروا إلى أن الخطاب موجه مع إيجاد الفعل بقطع النظر عن الشرط الذي ذكره الجمهور، وهو أنه يوجد مع استيفاء الشروط.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الأمر:

أمر المكلف بما علم أنه لا يتمكن من فعله:

[المتن]:

[ويجوز أمر المكلف بما عُلِمَ أنه لا يتمكن من فعله*(1)*، وهي مبنية على النسخ قبل التمكن*(2)*، والمعتزلة شرطوا تعليقه بشرطٍ لا يعلم الآمر عدمه*(3)*]. 

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ويجوز أمر المكلف بما عُلِمَ أنه لا يتمكن من فعله)**:*

هذا قول الجمهور؛ يعني يجوز الأمر من الله -جل وعلا- للمكلف بما يعلم سبحانه أنه لا يتمكن من فعله؛ بدليل أمر إبراهيم -عليه السلام- بذبح ابنه، مع علم الرب -جل وعلا- أنه لن يتمكن من الفعل، ما الفائدة في هذا؟

نقول: العبادة قد تكون بالفعل، وقد تكون بالعزم والنية، وبامتثال أمر الله، وبالتسليم له، وبحصول الابتلاء، إذًا ثَم فوائد، وليس الفعل نفسه فقط هو العبادة، فإذا مُنع من أن يُمكّن من الفعل، نقول: حصل نوع تعبد، وهو امتثاله -عليه السلام- العزم على ذلك، تحقيق الابتلاء، ولذلك قال: {إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْبَلَاء الْمُبِينُ}، سماه بلاء، إذًا فيه فائدة ليست منحصرة في الفعل نفسه.
*
(2)* *(وهي مبنية على النسخ قبل التمكن)**:*

هل يجوز النسخ قبل التمكن من الفعل؟ 

هذا سيأتينا أنه يجوز على الأصح، ومسألتنا هذه مُفرعة عليها. 
*
(3)* *(والمعتزلة شرطوا تعليقه بشرطٍ لا يعلم الآمر عدمه)**:*

هذا لعلّه فيه سقط أو شيء من هذا، لكن مراده أن يشترط في تكليف المعدوم بالأمر ألا يعلم الآمر عدم قدرته، وهذا في حق الله محال، كيف هذا؟! الله عز وجل يأمر ويعلم، لا تخفي عليه خافية، فكيف يأمر ولا يعلم أنه في قدرته أو لا؟ 

نقول: هذا فاسد. 

قالوا: لأنه من تكليف المحال، فإنه من يحال بينه وبين الفعل يستحيل منه الفعل، وما يستحيل وقوعه لا يحصل الأمر به. 
على كل نقول: الصواب أن الرب -جل وعلا- قد يأمر العبد ويعلم -سبحانه وتعالى- أنه لا يتمكن منه أبدا، وأما إذا كان المانع يزول في وقت ما فهذا بلا خلاف أنه يجوز؛ كالحائض مثلا في وقت حيضها مأمورة بالصيام هل يمكن أن تفعل؟ 

لا يمكن تمتثل، لكن هل المانع يزول أو لا يزول؟ 

يزول، إذًا هذا باتفاق أنه يمكن تكليفها.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب الأمر:

الأمر بالشيء هل يستلزم النهي عن ضده؟

[المتن]:

[وهو نهي عن ضده معنى*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *( وهو نهي عن ضده معنى)**:* 
*
(وهو):* أي الأمر.
*
(نهي عن ضده معنى)*: يعني من جهة المعنى، الأمر بالشيء يستلزم النهي عن ضده، لكن من جهة المعنى، أما من جهة اللفظ فاتفاق، "قم، لا تجلس"، هل يمكن أن نقول له: "قم، ولا تجلس"؟ 

"قم"، أمره بالقيام، "ولا تجلس"، نصّ، أمره بالقيام ونهاه عن الجلوس، هل هو عينه؟ 

الجواب: لا؛ لأن "قم" صيغة "افعل"، وهذا "لا تفعل"، وهذا مغاير له، لكن لو قال له: "قم" وسكت، هل يمكن تحقيق القيام وإيجاده وامتثاله مع كونه جالسا؟ 

لا يمكن، فحينئذ نقول: لا بد من ترك ضده؛ لأنه لا يمكن أن يحقق امتثال المأمور به -وهو القيام- إلا بترك الجلوس، فصار الجلوس منهيا عنه، إذًا دلالة عقلية، ولذلك ليس لها دليل شرعي، ولكن أمر معقول، واضح أنه لا يمكن أن يمتثل المأمور به إلا إذا ترك ضده، فإذا قيل له: "صل قائما"، وهو قادر، فلا يجوز له أن يصلي جالسا؛ لأنه منهي عن الجلوس، كيف نُهي عنه؟ 

لأن الأمر بالشيء يستلزم النهي عن ضده.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

باب النهي:

تعريف النهي، وبيان أن مسائله على العكس من مسائل الأمر:

[المتن]:

[و(النهي) يقابل الأمر عكسا*(1)*، وهو استدعاء الترك بالقول على وجه الاستعلاء*(2)*، ولكل مسألة من الأوامر وِزَانٌ من النواهي بعكسها، وقد اتضح كثير من أحكامه*(3)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(و(النهي) يقابل الأمر عكسا)**:*

ولذلك قال: *(ولكل مسألة من الأوامر وِزَانٌ من النواهي بعكسها)؛* لأنه مقابل له.  
*
(2)* *(وهو استدعاء الترك بالقول على وجه الاستعلاء)**:*

ما حقيقة النهي؟ 

قال: *(استدعاء الترك بالقول على وجه الاستعلاء):* كل ما قيل هناك يقال هنا. 

والصواب: أنه لا يشترط الاستعلاء هناك ولا علو، فكذلك النهي هنا لا يشترط فيه علو ولا استعلاء، وكذلك عندهم على مذهبهم أن الأمر قسمان: أمر نفسي ولفظي، ثم هل للأمر صيغة أو لا؟ كذلك النهي عندهم قسمان: نهي نفسي ونهي لفظي، ثم يختلفون هل للنهي صيغة تخصه أو لا؟
*
(3)* *(ولكل مسألة من الأوامر وِزَانٌ من النواهي بعكسها، وقد اتضح كثير من أحكامه)**:*

إذًا النهي له صيغة بالإجماع، وهي صيغة "لا تفعل"، وهو للتحريم بإجماع السلف، وإن كان فيه خلاف، ويقتضي الفورية والتكرار على الصحيح، والنهي عن الشيء يستلزم الأمر بأحد أضداده.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

باب النهي:

اقتضاء صيغة النهي الفساد:

[المتن]:

[بقي أن النهي عن الأسباب المفيدة للأحكام يقتضي فسادها*(1)*، وقيل: لعينه لا لغيره*(2)*، وقيل: في العبادات لا في المعاملات*(3)*، وحُكِيَ عن جماعة منهم أبو حنيفة: يقتضي الصحة*(4)*، وقال بعض الفقهاء وعامة المتكلمين: لا يقتضي فسادا ولا صحة*(5)*، فهذا ما تقتضيه صرائح الألفاظ*(6)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(بقي أن النهي عن الأسباب المفيدة للأحكام يقتضي فسادها)**:*

ما رتبه الشرع من الأحكام على الأسباب؛ كالبيع والعبادة إذا فُعلت على وجهها ترتب عليها الصحة أو الفساد، كذلك البيع يترتب عليه الصحة والفساد. 

قال: *(النهي عن الأسباب المفيدة للأحكام يقتضي فسادها)*: وهذه هي القاعدة العامة التي يطلقها كثير من الأصوليين، "النهي يقتضي فساد المنهي عنه". 

ولذلك نقول: إن صيغة "لا تفعل" تقتضي التحريم والفساد، وكلاهما يكاد أن يكون إجماعا بين السلف، يقتضي فسادها مطلقا؛ يعني سواء كانت عبادة أو معاملة، سواء كان النهي لعينه أو لغيره. 

النهي لعينه؛ كصلاة الحائض وصومها، هي منهية عن هذه الصلاة، كذلك صومها منهية عن هذا الصوم، فحينئذ العبادة منهي عنها لعينها. 

لكن الوضوء بالماء المغصوب، هذا منهي عنه لغيره؛ كالصلاة أيضا في الدار المغصوبة منهي عنها لغيرها، كذلك الصلاة بلبس الحرير. 

فنقول: قوله: *(يقتضي فسادها)*: يعني فساد الأسباب المفيدة للأحكام مطلقا، والمراد بالفساد عدم ترتب الآثار، فأثر النهي في العبادات عدم براءة الذمة، فلو صامت المرأة رمضان وهي حائض، صامت وأنهت الصيام هل برئت الذمة؟ 

نقول: لا، لم تبرأ الذمة؛ لأن صيامها هذا فاسد؛ لأنها منهية عن هذا الصيام، والنهي يقتضي الفساد، إذًا هذا الصيام فاسد ولا يترتب عليه الآثار من الإجزاء وبراءة الذمة، بل بقيت الذمة مشغولة حتى تأتي به على الوجه الشرعي. 

وأثر النهي في المعاملات: عدم إفادة الملك والحِل، لو نكح نكاح متعة أو شغار هل حلت له المرأة؟ 

لم تحل، إذًا لم يترتب عليه الآثار. 

ما الدليل على أن النهي يقتضي الفساد مطلقا؟ 

أولا: قالوا: إجماع الصحابة؛ حيث إنهم كانوا يستدلون على فساد العقود بورود النهي عنها، ولذلك استدل ابن عمر -رضي الله عنهما- على عدم صحة نكاح المشركة بقوله تعالى: {وَلاَ تَنكِحُواْ الْمُشْرِكَاتِ}   وليس فيها ما يقتضي الفساد إلا كونه نهيا، {لاَ تَنكِحُواْ}: هذا نهي، والنهي يقتضي التحريم، فإذا حصل ووقع؛ حكمه أنه فاسد. 

واستدلوا على بطلان بيوع المعاملات الربوية بقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «لا تبيعوا الذهب بالذهب»، وليس فيه إلا صيغة النهي، فدل على أنها تفيد التحريم وتقتضي الفساد. 

كذلك قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد»؛ معنى "رد": يعني مردود عليه بذاته قبل أن يفعله، وبعد أن أوقعه وأوجده، نقول: فهو مرود عليه من حيث الآثار المتعلقة، فلا يترتب عليه إبراء الذمة، ولا حل، ولا مِلك. 

كذلك أيضا استدلوا على هذه القاعدة -والقاعدة كبيرة عظيمة؛ أن النهي يقتضي الفساد مطلقا- بأن الشارع لا ينهى عن الشيء إلا لأن المفسدة متعلقة به، ولذلك انعقد الإجماع على أن الشارع لا يأمر إلا بما مصلحته خالصة أو راجحة، لا بد إما أن تكون المصلحة خالصة لا مفسدة فيها، أو راجحة متضمن لمفسدة لكنها في جانب المصلحة قليلة، وتقدم عليها المصلحة الراجحة، كذلك النهي لا ينهي إلا عما مفسدته خالصة أو راجحة، فحينئذ إذا قيل: النهي عن البيع أو النهي عن العبادات إذا وقعت على وجه غير شرعي وأنها تقتضي الفساد، نقول: تقتضي الفساد لأنها إما مفسدة خالصة وليست متأتية هنا أو مفسدة راجحة، والشارع له حكمة في إبطال وإعدام هذه المفسدة؛ لأن فيها ضررا، حينئذ، لا يمكن -كما قال ابن قدامة- أن يُعدم الضرر المترتب على ما هو مشتمل على مصلحة راجحة إلا بالقول بأن النهي يقتضي الفساد، ولذلك لو قيل: الصلاة في الدار المغصوبة باطلة -مثلا- يكون فيه زجر للناس عن الكف. 
*
(2)* *(وقيل: لعينه لا لغيره)**:*

إذًا القول الأول هو المرجح، وهو المذهب؛ أن النهي يقتضي الفساد مطلقا. 
*
(وقيل لعينه لا لغيره):* يعني فيه تفصيل، إن كان النهي لعين المنهي عنه فالنهي يقتضي الفساد، وإن كان لأمر خارج عنه فلا يقتضي الفساد، لماذا؟ 


قالوا: ما نُهي عنه لعينه الجهة واحدة، فلا يمكن أن نقول: هو من حيث كذا فهو مطالب به، ومن حيث كذا فهو غير مطالب به، وإنما اتحدت الجهة فبطلت العبادة أو بطلت المعاملة. 

فحينئذ لو صام في يوم العيد –مثلا- لا يمكن أن يفصل فيه؛ لأنه عبادة صوم وقع في يوم العيد، فنقول: هذا له جهة واحدة، وهو إيقاع الصوم في يوم محرم صيامه. 

كذلك صوم الحائض؛ لو صامت نقول: هذا صوم منهي عنه وله جهة واحدة، حينئذ لا يمكن القول بانفكاك الجهة في مثل هذا فقالوا: إذًا يقتضي الفساد. 

وما كان لغيره؛ كالصلاة في الدار المغصوبة قالوا: هذا لا يقتضي الفساد لماذا؟ 

قالوا: الصلاة من حيث هي مطلوبة الإيجاد، والغصب هذا منهي عنه سواء صلى أو لم يصل، مطلقا، كل غصب منهي عنه، فحينئذ وقع الانفكاك في جهة، فقالوا: من حيث هي صلاة صحت، ومن حيث كونها في محل غصب هو يأثم على الغصب، والصلاة على أصلها. 

لكن الصواب: أن الصلاة باطلة؛ لعموم قوله: «من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد»، ولم يفصل بين ما نهي عنه لعينه أو لذاته. 
*
(3)* *(وقيل: في العبادات لا في المعاملات)**:*

وقيل في العبادات لعينها أو لغيرها النهي يقتضي الفساد مطلقا، وفي المعاملات سواء كان النهي لعينه أو لغيره لا يقتضي الفساد مطلقا، إذًا التفرقة بين العبادات والمعاملات، لماذا؟ 

قالوا: لأن العبادات طاعة وقربة، وإذا كانت طاعة وقربة -والطاعة معروف أنها موافقة الأمر، والنهي معصية- فحينئذ لا يمكن أن تكون العبادة الواحدة مأمور بها متقرب بها وهي معصية في نفس الوقت، أما المعاملات فليست بقربة وليست بطاعة، فحينئذ يمكن أن يتجه إليها النهي والأمر. 

نقول: لا، أيضا هذا فاسد، وعموم الدليل يرده. 
*
(4)* *(وحُكِيَ عن جماعة منهم أبو حنيفة: يقتضي الصحة)**:*

يعني إذا نهى عن الشيء اقتضى أنه صحيح، وهذا من أغرب ما يُذكَر، لماذا؟ 

قالوا: لأن مجرد صدور صيغة النهي يدل على تصور وقوع المنهي عنه، لا يمكن أن ينهى عن شيء إلا وأنها مُتوقَّع أو مُتصوَّر الوجود فدل على ماذا؟ 

إذا نهى الشرع عن الشيء دل على إمكان إيجاده؛ لأن المستحيل لا يمكن أن يُنهى، الأعمى لا يمكن أن تقول له: "غُض بصرك"؛ لأنه أعمى، لا يمكن أن يبصر، لكن ما صح إيقاعه ووجوده هو الذي يقال له: لا تفعل. 

نقول: هذا فاسد؛ لأن الحكم هنا حكم شرعي، وتعلق النهي بما أمكن وجوده هذا أمر حسي، والكلام في الشرعيات لا في المحسوسات. 
*
(5)* *(وقال بعض الفقهاء وعامة المتكلمين: لا يقتضي فسادا ولا صحة)**:*

هذا مشهور عند الكثير من المتكلمين. 
*
(لا يقتضي فسادا ولا صحة):* لانفكاك الجهة؛ لأن النهي خطاب تكليف، والصحة والفساد خطاب وضعي، ولا تعارض بينهما، إن دل الدليل على أنه صحيح فهو صحيح، وإن دل الدليل على فساده فهو فاسد، وليس بينهما ربط عقلي، وإنما تأثير فعل المنهي عنه في الإثم به. 

قال ابن قدامة في "الروضة": "ودل على فساده مطلق قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: «من عمل عملا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد».
*
(6)* *(فهذا ما تقتضيه صرائح الألفاظ)**:*
*
(فهذا):* أي المذكور، كل ما سبق من قوله النص، وما عُطف عليه. 
*
(ما تقتضيه صرائح الألفاظ):* لأن الحكم إما أن يؤخذ من اللفظ أو من المفهوم، النص والمجمل والظاهر والمُؤوَّل، والعام والخاص، والمطلق والمقيد، والأمر والنهي تؤخذ من صرائح الألفاظ، وأما المفهوم وما كان من فحوى الألفاظ وإشاراتها هذا حكمه مخالف للأول، ويخصه الأصوليون بمباحث خاصة من الاقتضاء والإيماء والإشارة ونحو ذلك.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

باب المفهوم:

الفرق بين المنطوق والمفهوم:

[المتن]:

[فهذا ما تقتضيه صرائح الألفاظ*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(فهذا ما تقتضيه صرائح الألفاظ)**:*

بعد أن بين لنا الأمر والنهي وغيرهما قال: 
*
(فهذا):* أي المذكور سابقا. 
*
(ما تقتضيه صرائح الألفاظ):* لأن دلالة الكتاب والسنة على الأحكام الشرعية لها طريقان: إما أن تكون بالمنطوق، وإما بالمفهوم، هذان طريقان لا ثالث لهما. 

والمنطوق لغة: هو الملفوظ به. 

واصطلاحا: "ما دل عليه اللفظ في محل النطق". 
*
"ما":* أي حكم دل عليه اللفظ في محل النطق؛ لأن المنطوق هو المعنى الذي قصده المتكلم باللفظ أصالة؛ يعني بالذات من اللفظ، مادة الحروف التي تأخذ منها الحكم، هذا يسمى منطوقا، {فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ}، نقول: التأفيف مُحرّم بالنص، من أين أخذنا هذا الحكم؟ 

بالمنطوق؛ لأن اللفظ قد دلّ على عين التأفيف، فالتحريم أخذناه من قوله: {فَلاَ}: هذه ناهية، والتأفيف {أُفٍّ}، حينئذ نقول: دل اللفظ -بذاته؛ بنفسه، بنطقه، بمادته، بحروفه- على تحريم التأفيف، فلا يتوقف حينئذ فهم ما دل عليه اللفظ نطقا إلا على مجرد النطق باللفظ، لم يتوقف على أمر خارج، وإنما من مجرد المادة، من ذات اللفظ أخذنا الحكم. 

أما مثلا: {فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ}: دل بمنطوقه على تحريم التأفيف، لم يذكر الضرب، لم يذكر الشتم، اللعن، السب، لم يُنطَق بحكمها، التحريم لا شك، من أين أخذنا هذا الحكم؟ 

من نفس الآية، من نفس النص، {فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ}، نقول: هذا دل بمنطوقه على تحريم التأفيف، وبمفهومه على تحريم الضرب ونحوه. 

إذًا تحريم الضرب لم يُؤخَذ من اللفظ عينه، وإنما أُخذ تحريم التأفيف فقط. 

ولذلك نقول: المفهوم اسم مفعول من فهم يفهم فهو مفهوم. 

والمراد بالمفهوم: هو إدراك معنى الكلام، لكن لا من جهة اللفظ، ولذلك عُرّف بتعريف مقابل للمنطوق.

المنطوق: "ما دل عليه اللفظ في محل النطق". 

المفهوم: "ما دل عليه اللفظ لا في محل النطق". 
.
(*فهذا ما تقتضيه صرائح الألفاظ*): يعني ما يُؤخذ من صريح اللفظ، وهو المنطوق.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب المفهوم:

المفهوم وأضربه:

[المتن]:

[وأما المستفاد من فحوى الألفاظ وإشاراتها وهو (المفهوم) فأربعة أضرب*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(وأما المستفاد من فحوى الألفاظ وإشاراتها وهو (المفهوم) فأربعة أضرب)**:*

هذا شروع من المصنف -رحمه الله- في بيان المفهوم بعد كلامه على ما يتعلق بصرائح الألفاظ الذي هو المنطوق. 
*
(من فحوى الألفاظ وإشاراتها)*: يعني ما نَبّه عليه اللفظ وأشار إليه لا من جهة النطق، فحينئذ يكون مقصودا باللفظ ولم يتناوله اللفظ. 

المفهوم: ما كان مقصودا باللفظ ولم يتناوله اللفظ، {فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ}، نقول: هذا قُصد به -باللفظ عينه- الدلالة على تحريم التأفيف، وقُصد به أيضا الدلالة على تحريم الضرب ونحوه من باب الأولى؛ لأنه إذا عُلّق الحكم على ما هو أدنى؛ فحينئذ يستلزم المنع مما هو أعلى بطريق الأولى. 

لكن هل تحريم الضرب ونحوه مقصود باللفظ؟ 

نقول: نعم، مقصود باللفظ ولا شك. 

هل تناوله اللفظ؟ 

الجواب: لا، إذًا نقول: المفهوم: ما قصد باللفظ ولم يتناوله اللفظ؛ لأنه لو تناوله اللفظ لصار منطوقا، ونحن نقول: المفهوم مقابل للمنطوق. 
*
(وإشاراتها):* هذا عطف مرادا به التفسير. 
*
(وهو المفهوم):* أي المستفاد من فحوى الألفاظ يسمى عند الأصوليين بالمفهوم، ويسمى منطوقا؛ لأنه إنما وُصل إليه من جهة النطق، الأول منطوق، وهذا منطوق إليه.

لمَ سُمي منطوقًا إليه؟ 

لأنه في قوة المنطوق؛ لأن اللفظ إذا تكلم به المتكلم -وهو لغوي، أو جاء في الشرع- فله جهتان: جهة مادة الحروف، وهذه التي عُنون لها بـ (المنطوق)، وجهة من فحوى الكلام وإشارات الكلام، وهذا ما عُنون له بـ (المفهوم).
*
(فأربعة أضرب):* الفاء واقعة في جواب الشرط، فأما المستفاد فأربعة أضرب؛ يعني فأربعة أنواع، كأنه قسّم لك المفهوم الذي يقابل المنطوق أربعة أنواع: الاقتضاء، والإشارة، والتنبيه، ودليل الخطاب.

وعليه؛ قد جعل المصنف هنا دلالة الاقتضاء والإشارة من قسم المفهوم، وهذا محل نزاع عند الأصوليين، هل دلالة الاقتضاء ودلالة الإشارة من المفهوم أو من المنطوق؟

من جعل المنطوق قسما واحدا، وهو الصريح فقط -الذي يؤخذ من مادة اللفظ- قال: دلالة الاقتضاء ودلالة الإشارة من قسم المفهوم، وليس من قسم المنطوق؛ لأن المنطوق هو ما أخذ من مادة الحروف فقط، هذا قول.

القول الثاني: بعضهم قسّم المنطوق إلى منطوق صريح، ومنطوق غير صريح. 

المنطوق الصريح: هو دلالة اللفظ على الحكم بدلالة المطابقة أو التضمن. 

وأين الالتزام؟ 

هذا غير صريح، جعل دلالة اللفظ على خارجٍ لازمٍ للفظ أو لمعنى اللفظ منطوقا غير صريح، فيكون التقسيم هنا مبنيا على أقسام الدلالة الثلاثة: دلالة المطابقة، ودلالة التضمن، ودلالة الالتزام. 

دلالة المطابقة عندهم: هي دلالة اللفظ على تمام المعنى؛ يعني يُوضع اللفظ له معنى خاص، إذا أُطلق اللفظ وأُريد به كل المعنى الذي وُضع له في اللغة؛ نقول: هذه دلالة المطابقة، سميت دلالة مطابقة من قولهم: "طابق النعل النعل"؛ كـ "الإنسان" إذا أطلق مرادا به الحيوان الناطق، هذه دلالة اللفظ على كل ما وُضع له في اللغة، ولذلك عين اللفظ استعمل في عين المعنى الموضوع، طابق الفهمُ الوضع؛ لأن اللفظ إذا دل على معنى؛ فإما أن يكون المعنى مساويا للفظ عند الاستعمال، وإما أن يكون أقل، إن كان مساويا من كل وجه فهو دلالة المطابقة.

دلالة اللفظ على ما وافقه

يدعونها دلالة المطابقة


على ما وافقه: أي في لغة العرب، فإذا أُطلق لفظ "إنسان" انصرف إلى معناه وهو حيوان ناطق. 

أما دلالة التضمن فهي: دلالة اللفظ على جزء المعنى، لكن في ضمن الكل، فإذا أطلق الإنسان مرادا به الحيوان فقط، أو أُريد به الناطق فقط؛ نقول: هذا دلالة تضمن؛ يعني أُطلق الكل وأريد به البعض؛ كـ "دلالة الأربعة على الواحد"، العدد أربعة: إذا أُطلق فُهم منه الواحد، إذا الأربعة تدل على الواحد: ربعها، وتدل على الاثنين: نصفها، وتدل على الثلاثة: ثلاثة أرباعها، فإذا أُطلق اللفظ أربعة وأُريد به مسماه في لغة العرب -وهو الأربعة- صار من إطلاق اللفظ وإرادة كل المعنى، فصارت دلالة مطابقة؛ لأن اللفظ طابق المعنى، لكن لو أراد بالأربعة الواحد صارت دلالة تضمن؛ لأن الواحد في ضمن الكل، ولذلك يقول الشيخ الأمين -رحمه الله- في المقدمة: "لو سمع رجل آخر يقول: "عندي في جيبي أربعة دنانير"، فقال: أقرضني دينارا واحدا، قال: أنا ليس عندي دينار، هو ما قال: "دينار عندي"، قال: "عندي أربعة"،  لو قال له واحد: "أقرضني دينارا أو دينارين"، هل يصح نفي الدينارين عنده أو نفي الواحد؟ 

الجواب: لا، نقول له: أنت قلت: "عندي أربعة دنانير"، وهذه تدل بدلالة التضمن على الواحد، إذًا عندك دينار، وتدل بدلالة التضمن على الاثنين: نصف الأربعة، وتدل بدلالة التضمن على الثلاثة: ثلاثة أرباعها، وتدل على الأربعة كلها بدلالة المطابقة، حينئذ لا يصح النفي.

كما إذا أُطلق لفظ "الصلاة" على الركوع أو السجود، نقول: هذه دلالة تضمن، لكن الأصل أن يُقال:  في "صليتُ"، أو "قم فصل" المراد باللفظ هنا الصلاة مدلولها الشرعي التام؛ المفتتحة بالتكبير المختتمة بالتسليم، دلالة لفظ "الصلاة" على مسماها الشرعي، نقول: هذه دلالة مطابقة، دلالتها على بعضها؛ كـ "الركوع"، أو "قراءة الفاتحة"، أو على أي ركن من أركانها، أو واجب من واجباتها؛ نقول: هذه دلالة تضمن؛ لأنه أُطلق لفظ الكل وأُريد به البعض، وليس بمجاز. 

الثالث: دلالة الالتزام: وهي دلالة اللفظ على خارجٍ عن مسماه لازمٍ له؛ يعني اللفظ لا يدل عليه من حيث هو، إنما وُضع لمعنى مُراد في لغة العرب، يلزم من إطلاق هذا المعنى وجود ذلك الخارج، فإذا أُطلق اللفظ لزم منه المعنى الخارج؛ مثل "الأربعة"، إذا أُطلقت "الأربعة" انصرف إلى الزوجية دون الفردية، دلالة "الأربعة" على الزوجية دلالة التزام؛ لأن الزوجية لم تُؤخذ من اللفظ "أربعة"، ليس فيها كلمة زوج، كذلك مدلولها "الأربعة"، هل مسمى الأربعة فيه معنى الزوجية؟ 

الجواب: لا، لكن لكونها تنقسم إلى قسمين متساويين فُهمت الزوجية، فحينئذ نقول: دلالة الأربعة على مسماه الذي وُضع له في لغة العرب دلالة مطابقة.

ما هو المنطوق؟ هل هو الحكم الذي دل عليه اللفظ بالمطابقة والتضمن والالتزام؟ أو بالمطابقة والتضمن فقط؟

هذا محل نزاع؛ لأن الحكم يُؤخذ بالمطابقة من الشرع، ويُؤخذ بالتضمن، ويُؤخذ بالالتزام، إذا دل اللفظ على الحكم بالمطابقة أو التضمن هذا باتفاق أنه منطوق، إنما الخلاف فيما إذا دل اللفظ على الحكم بالالتزام هل هو منطوق أو لا؟ 

بعضهم أثبتَ أنه منطوق، وقال: ليس بصريح.

وبعضهم قال: لا، المنطوق عندنا فقط الصريح، وليس عندنا منطوق ليس بصريح، وإنما هو مفهوم. 

حينئذ يكون محل الخلاف فيما دُلّ عليه من دلالات الكتاب والسنة على الحكم بدلالة الالتزام، ولذلك بعضهم قال: المنطوق قسمان: 

الأول: منطوق صريح: وهو دلالة اللفظ على الحكم بالمطابقة أو بالتضمن فقط؛ نحو قوله تعالى: {وَأَحَلَّ اللّهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرَّمَ الرِّبَا}، هذا دل بمنطوقه على الفرق بين البيع وبين الربا، {وأَحَلَّ اللّهُ الْبَيْعَ}، إذًا البيع حلال، والربا حرام، مأخوذ من النص؛ لأن اللفظ قد وُضع له؛ حيث دل اللفظ بمنطوقه الصريح على نفي المماثلة بين البيع والربا، أحل الأول وهو البيع، وحرم الثاني وهو الربا، نقول: دلالة الآية على حِل البيع بالمنطوق، ودلالة النص على تحريم الربا مأخوذ من المنطوق.

الثاني: منطوق غير صريح: وهو دلالة اللفظ على الحكم بالالتزام؛ من دلالات الالتزام؛ لأن اللفظ مستلزم لذلك الحكم، فاللفظ لم يُوضع للحكم الذي دُلّ عليه بالالتزام، ولكن الحكم فيه لازم للمعنى الذي وُضع له ذلك اللفظ؛ لأن اللازم يدل على صدق الملزوم أو بطلانه، إن صح اللازم فالملزوم صحيح، وإن بطل فهو باطل، حينئذ دلالة اللفظ على حكم خارجٍ عن اللفظ وعن مسماه نقول: هذه دلالة التزام، سواء كان بالعقل أو كان بالشرع؛ لأن الكلام هنا في الشرعيات، فـ {أَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ} مثلا يدل على لزوم الطهارة؛ لأن الشرع رتّب وجود الصلاة على وجود الطهارة مع القدرة، فحينئذ كل أمر في الشرع بالصلاة فهو أمر بالوضوء بدلالة الالتزام، هل لفظ الصلاة وُضع للوضوء أو للصلاة المعهودة مع الطهارة نفسها؟ 

الجواب: إنما فُهم توقف الصلاة على وجود الطهارة من أمر خارجي، فحينئذ إذا أُطلق لفظ الصلاة انصرف الذهن إلى إيجابها مع إيجاب الوضوء، ولذلك نقول: كل شرط للصلاة يمكن أخذه من قوله تعالى: {وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ}، بل {وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ} يدل على وجوب تعلم كيفية الصلاة؛ لأنه مأمور بصلاة لا يدري ما هي في الأصل، فيلزمه بهذا النص أن يتعلم كيفية الصلاة، ويتعلم كل ما توقف عليه وجود الصلاة، كل هذا مأخوذ بدلالة الالتزام؛ لأن قوله تعالى: {وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ ْ} ليس فيه أمر بتعلم كيفية الصلاة، كذلك ليس فيه أمر بستر العورة، أو بالتوجه إلى القبلة، أو بالصلاة على المكان الطاهر، كل شرط وُضع للصلاة فهو مأخوذ إيجابه من هذه الآية: {وَأَقِيمُواْ الصَّلاَةَ} بدلالة الالتزام. 

إذًا إذا قلنا: المنطوق صريح وغير صريح، بعضهم قال: غير الصريح يدخل فيه دلالة الاقتضاء ودلالة الإشارة.

وهو دلالةُ اقتضاءٍ أن يدل 

لفظ على ما دونه لا يستقل اللزوم


فحينئذ نقول: قول المصنف هنا: *(فأربعة أضرب)*: مشى على غير المشهور، وإلا المشهور أن المنطوق نوعان: صريح وغير صريح، ودلالة الاقتضاء ودلالة الإشارة هذان نوعان من المنطوق غير الصريح، وأما المفهوم فهو شيء خارج عن اللفظ بتاتا.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المفهوم وأضربه:

دلالة الاقتضاء:

[المتن]:

[الأول: (الاقتضاء) وهو الإضمار الضروري لصدق المتكلم؛ مثل: (صحيحا) في قوله: «لا عَمَل إلا بِنِيَّة»، أو ليوجد الملفوظ به شرعا؛ مثل: «فَأَفْطَرَ» لقوله: {فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ} أو عقلا؛ مثل الوطء في مثل: {حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَهَاتُكُمْ}*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(الأول: (الاقتضاء) وهو الإضمار الضروري لصدق المتكلم؛ مثل: (صحيحًا) في قوله: «لا عَمَل إلا بِنِيَّة»، أو ليوجد الملفوظ به شرعا؛ مثل: «فَأَفْطَرَ» لقوله: {فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ}، أو عقلا؛ مثل الوطء في مثل: {حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَهَاتُكُمْ})**:*
*
(الأول: دلالة الاقتضاء)*: سميت بذلك لأن المعنى يقتضيها كما سيأتي بيانه. 
*
(دلالة الاقتضاء، وهو الإضمار)*: مراده أن يدل اللفظ دلالة التزام -لأن الكلام كله في دلالة الالتزام- على محذوف، هذا المحذوف لا يستقل الكلام بدونه.
*
(لتوقف صدق المتكلم عليه):* لو لم نُقدّر هذا المحذوف لقلنا: هذا الكلام كذبا، فحينئذ لتصديق الكلام وللحكم على المتكلم بأنه صادق لا بد من تقدير محذوف.
*
(وهو الإضمار):* يقصد بالإضمار التقدير؛ يعني اللفظ يدل على وجوب تقديرٍ في الكلام، الكلام على ظاهره باطل على ما ذكره الأصوليون، لو لم نُقدر لكان الكلام كذبا. 
*
(**الضروري**):* أي أن الكلام الملفوظ به لا يصح ضرورة إلا بتقدير محذوف، وذلك المحذوف هو المقتضى؛ أي الذي تقتضيه صحة الكلام ويطلبه، فعندنا مقتضِي، ومُقتضَى، واقتضاء. 

الاقتضاء: هو الأمر المعنوي الذي هو الإضمار، والتقدير فعل الفاعل.

المقتضِي: هو عين اللفظ الذي يجب أن نقدر فيه؛ كما مثّل هنا: "لا عمل إلا بنيّة"؛ يعني لا عمل موجودا في الأصل إلا بنية، ومعلوم أن الأفعال والأعمال توجد صورها بدون النية، يقوم يصلي فتأتي الصلاة وتكون موجودة صورتها، لكن بدون نية وُجدت، لا بد أن نقدر لفظًا يُصحح اللفظ، وإن لم نُقدر لحكمنا بكذب اللفظ -ولا نقول: المتكلم-، نقول: العمل يمكن أن يُوجد بدون نية، يمكن أن يذهب فيحج حجا كاملا بدون نية، ويصوم بدون نية، ويصلي ويزكي بدون نية، إذًا وُجد العمل، والقول: "لا عمل"؛ أي لا يوجد عمل إلا مع النية، نقول: ظاهر الكلام كذب، فلا بد من تقديرٍ يصحح الكلام؛ أي لا عمل صحيحا، حينئذ صح الكلام؛ لذلك قال: *(وهو الإضمار الضروري):* يعني ضرورة لا بد لصدق المتكلم. 

"لا عمل إلا بنية": هذا المقتضِي بكسر الضاد، و "صحيحا": هذا المُقتضَى، وعملية التقدير هي الاقتضاء.

كذلك كما في حديث: «إن الله رفع عن أمتي الخطأ والنسيان»، هذا أوضح، أو «رُفع الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه»، لو أخذنا بظاهر اللفظ معناه لا يقع الخطأ أبدا، «رُفع الخطأ» عين الخطأ غير موجود، لا؛ لأن الأمة صارت معصومة، «والنسيان»، إذًا لا يوجد نسيان، «وما استكرهوا عليه»؛ يعني الإكراه غير موجود، نقول: لو وقفنا على ظاهر اللفظ لكان كذبا، فلا بد من التقدير، رُفع الإثم، «رُفع الخطأ»؛ يعني إثم الخطأ، «والنسيان»؛ يعني إثم النسيان، «وما استكرهوا عليه»؛ أي إثم الإكراه، لتصحيح هذا اللفظ، ولئلا يُتهَم بالكذب. 

كذلك في حديث ذي اليدين: "أقصرت الصلاة أم نسيت يا رسول الله"؟ صلى النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وسلّم من ركعتين، والأصل أنها رباعية، إما أنه أُوحي إليه وحي جديد بقصر الصلاة أو النسيان، لا يوجد ثالث، فقال: "أقصرت الصلاة أم نسيت يا رسول الله"؟ فقال: «كل ذلك لم يكن"؛ يعني لا قصر ولا نسيان، إذًا لا بد من واحد قد وقع، «كل ذلك لم يكن»، إذًا لم ينس، ولم يتجدد وحي بالقصر، فحينئذ لما عُلم أنه لم يُوحَ إليه شيء جديد تعين الثاني وهو النسيان، ولذلك جاء في بعض الروايات: "بل نسيت يا رسول الله"، محل الشاهد، «كل ذلك لم يكن»، نقول: هذا في ظاهره لو لم يُقَدر لعُد كذبا في ظاهر الكلام بقطع النظر عن قائله، لو لم نُقدر محذوفا تقديرا في ظني لعد الكلام كذبا، ولكن نقول: بدلالة الاقتضاء هنا لزم ثم محذوف لا بد من تقديره، «كل ذلك»: الذي هو القصر والنسيان، «لم يكن»: لم يوجد، لم يقع، مع أنه إذا نُفي القصر تعين النسيان قطعا؛ لأنه كما مر معنا أنه من قبيل الكل أو الكلية؟ 

من قبيل الكلية، أما قول صاحب السلم فقد أخطأ. 

الكل حُكمنا على المجموع

ككل ذاك ليس ذا وقوع


هذا خطأ، لذلك غُلّط فيه، والصواب أنه من قبيل الكلية. 

إذًا الإضمار الضروري لصدق المتكلم؛ يعني ما يتوقف عليه صدق المتكلم كما ذكرناه في الأمثلة السابقة.
*
(مثل "صحيحًا" في قوله: "لا عمل إلا بنيّة")*: لأن صور الأعمال يمكن وجودها بلا نية، فكان إضمار الصحة من ضرورة صدق المتكلم. 
*
(أو لـ):* يعني النوع الثاني من الإضمار الضروري لصدق المتكلم، أو يكون الإضمار ضروريًا لأجل، اللام هنا للتعليل. 
*
(ليوجد الملفوظ به شرعا أو عقلا)*: يعني يتوقف عليه صدق اللفظ عقلا، {وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ}، اللفظ على ظاهره: "القرية" ما تُسأل، إذًا لا بد من محذوف، {وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ الَّتِي كُنَّا فِيهَا وَالْعِيْرَ}، العير أنفسها لا تُسأل، وإنما لا بد من تقدير محذوف، "واسأل أهل القرية"، هذا بالعقل أو الشرع كما سيذكره المصنف. 

إذًا *(أو ليوجد الملفوظ به)*: هذا معطوف على قوله: *(لصدق المتكلم):* يعني الإضمار ضروري لأجل صدق المتكلم؛ لصحة صدق المتكلم، وضروري كذلك لصحة وقوع الملفوظ به؛ يعني يتوقف عليه صحة الكلام إما شرعا وإما عقلا. 
*
(شرعا؛ مثل "فأفطرَ" لقوله تعالى:* *{فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ}**):* هذا في القضاء إنما يكون للمُفطر، أما من كان مسافرا أو مريضا ولم يُفطر؛ لا يجب عليه القضاء، وإنما يجب عليه القضاء إذا أفطر، مع أن ظاهر النص: {فَمَن كَانَ مِنكُم مَّرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ}، إذًا {فَمَن كَانَ مِنكُم مَّرِيضًا} ودخل عليه رمضان وهو مريض {فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ}: وجب عليه القضاء، وبه قال ابن حزم -رحمه الله- سواء أفطر أو لم يفطر. 

لكن نقول: لا، هذا شرعا لا بد من تصحيح ظاهره، وليس مرادا، {فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ}؛ أي فأفطر؛ لأنه لا قضاء لمن صام في شهر رمضان ولو كان مريضا أو على سفر؛ لا قضاء شرعا لمن صام في رمضان، سواء كان صحيحا -وهذا لا إشكال فيه- أو كان مريضا أو مسافرا، وأما النص فظاهره مطلقا أنه يلزمه القضاء ولو لم يفطر. 

نقول: لا، لا بد من التقدير {فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ}؛ أي فأفطر؛ لأن القضاء لا يكون إلا للمُفطر، فلأجل أن يُوجد الملفوظ به شرعا -وهو القضاء- لا بد من الإضمار هنا. 

ومثل قوله تعالى: {فَمَن كَانَ مِنكُم مَّرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِّن رَّأْسِهِ فَفِدْيَةٌ} مطلقا ولو لم يحلق رأسه؟ 

نقول: لا، فحلق رأسه ففدية، هذا المراد؛ لتصحيح الحكم المترتب على هذا اللفظ لا بد من تقديرٍ فيه.
*
(أو عقلا)*: يعني يكون الإضمار ضروريا لأجل أن يوجد الملفوظ به عقلا؛ يعني ما توقف عليه صدق اللفظ من جهة العقل. 
*
(مثل الوطء في مثل قوله تعالى:* *{حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ}**):* هذا كما سبق أن التحريم متعلقه فعل المكلف، فإذا عُلّق الحكم على الذوات نقول: لا يمكن هذا، الذات نفسها لا يتعلق بها الحكم، وإنما بفعل المكلف، {حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ}   قال: لا بد من إضمار، لا بد من تقدير، وهو "حُرم عليكم الوطء".

ومثل {حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ}؛ أي أكلها. 

هذا ما يسمى بدلالة الاقتضاء؛ أن يدل اللفظ دلالة التزام على محذوف، هذا المحذوف يجب تقديره، لذلك اختصر المصنف قال: *(وهو الإضمار الضروري)*: الإضمار يعني التقدير للمحذوف الضروري الذي يتوقف عليه صدق المتكلم، أو وجود اللفظ شرعا أو عقلا.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المفهوم وأضربه:

دلالة الإيماء والإشارة وفحوى الكلام ولحنه:

[المتن]:

[الثاني: (الإيماء والإشارة وفحوى الكلام ولحنه)؛ كفهم عِلِّيَّة السرقة في قوله تعالى: {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيدِيَهُمَا}*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(الثاني: (الإيماء والإشارة وفحوى الكلام ولحنه)؛ كـ فهم عِلِّيَّة السرقة في قوله تعالى: {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيدِيَهُمَا})**:*
*
(الثاني):* من أنواع دلالة المفهوم. 
*
(الإيماء والإشارة وفحوى الكلام ولحنه):* يعني لحن الكلام. 
*
(الإيماء والإشارة):* هنا قرن بينهما، وإن كان المشهور عند الأصوليين الفصل، دلالة الإيماء مغايرة لدلالة الإشارة، وهذا هو الأظهر، لكن على ظاهر المصنف هنا أنه سوى بين الإيماء والإشارة وفحوى الكلام ولحنه، وحدّده بقوله:
*
(كـ فهم عليّة السرقة)*: وهذا ما يسمى بدلالة الإيماء. 

إذًا فرق بين دلالة الإشارة ودلالة الإيماء. 

دلالة الإشارة: هي أن يدل اللفظ على معنى ليس مقصودا باللفظ في الأصل، وإنما قُصد تبعا؛ يعني صار المدلول عليه -من خارج اللفظ- تابعا للملفوظ به، لكن هل هو المقصود؟ 

الجواب: لا، إنما سيقت الآية أو سيق النص لبيان حكم يلزم منه الحكم الآخر؛ يعني دلّ على ذلك الخارج عنه؛ لأن الكلام في دلالة الالتزام، ليس في عين اللفظ، كله مفهوم مما يتعلق باللفظ، وليس نصا باللفظ، وإنما كله داخل في دلالة الالتزام، أمر خارج عن اللفظ دل عليه اللفظ. 

هناك في دلالة الاقتضاء دلالة التزام، لكن واضح أنه لا يمكن أن يُحكَم على المتكلم بصدق كلامه إلا بهذا التقدير، وكذلك من جهة الشرع ومن جهة العقل. 

أما دلالة الإشارة فلا، ليس عندنا ثم تقدير، وليس ثم محذوف، وإنما يُساق النص لبيان حكمٍ ما يلزم منه أمر خارج، وهو حكم شرعي آخر، فحينئذ يكون الذي سيق له اللفظ مقصودا بالذات، وما فُهم بالإشارة مقصودا بالتبع. 

نقول: بالتبع في الشرع مقصود؛ لأن لازم الحق حق، فكل ما لزم الكتاب والسنة نقول: هذا حق، ولا نقول: غير مقصود، وإنما نقول: مقصود بالحق، وهو حق؛ كما فهم علي -رضي الله عنه- من قوله تعالى: {وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلَاثُونَ شَهْرًا} مع قوله: {وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ}، كل آية سيقت لبيان حكم خاص، لكن تركيبا من الآيتين فهم علي -رضي الله عنه- أن أقل مدة الحمل ستة أشهر، هل سيقت الآية لبيان هذا الحكم؟ 

لا، وإنما بالإشارة دل اللفظ على أمر خارج غير مقصود من سياق اللفظ، إنما سيق اللفظ لبيان {وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلَاثُونَ شَهْرًا}: أن الحمل والفصال (الفطام) ثلاثون شهرا، وقال تعالى في الأخرى: {وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ}، أسقِط العامين من الثلاثين بقي ستة أشهر، إذًا أقل الحمل ستة أشهر. 

كذلك قوله تعالى: {أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ الرَّفَثُ إِلَى نِسَآئِكُمْ}، {ليلة} يصدق على كل جزء من أجزاء الليل، فمن أول جزء من غروب الشمس إلى طلوع الفجر نقول: هذا جزء من أجزاء الليل، ولفظ "الليلة" صادق على مجموع تلك الأجزاء، ففي أي جزء منها أوقع الجماع فهو حلال، ويلزم منه أنه إذا جاز له أن يوقع الوطء أو الجماع في آخر جزء قبل الفجر بدقيقتين أن يصبح جنبا، إذًا لو قال قائل: ما حكم من أصبح جنبا؟

صيامه صحيح، من الأدلة هو هذا، وهناك نصوص واضحة بينة، لكن يُستدل بالقرآن على هذا، فهو دلالة الإشارة، نقول: دلت الآية بدلالة الإشارة على جواز صيام من أصبح جنبا، مع أنها لم تُسق لبيان هذا الحكم، وإنما بدلالة الالتزام فُهم هذا الحكم.

أما دلالة الإيماء: فهي أن يقترن بالحكم وصف، لو لم يكن هذا الوصف علة لهذا الحكم لصار حشوا ولعبا؛ لأنه لا يُعدَل عن الاسم الجامد إلى المشتق إلا لحكمة؛ إلا لفائدة، لا يمكن أن يُقال: {وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا}، ثم نقول: القطع هذا لم يترتب على السارق لكونه سارقا، أو السارقة لكونها سارقة؛ لأنه يمكن أن يقال: "الرجل والمرأة فاقطعوا أيديهما"، فيُؤتى باسم جامد ثم يُبين الشروط، لكن كونه يُشتق من السرقة وصف للمذكر، ويشتق من السرقة وصف للمؤنث، ويُرَتب عليهم الحكم الشرعي؛ دل على أن هذا الحكم مرتب على هذه العلة، وهي السرقة. 

إذًا دلالة الإيماء مفارقة لدلالة الإشارة. 

دلالة الإشارة يدل اللفظ على حكم لازمٍ للملفوظ به لم يكن مقصودا بالحكم وإنما قُصد تبعا. 

وأما دلالة الإيماء واضح أنها مفارقة لها؛ لأن الحكم هنا قد عُلّق على مشتق؛ اسم فاعل، اسم مفعول، لو لم نجعل الحكم مرتبا على هذه العلة لصار عبثا؛ لأنه يرد السؤال: {الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا مِئَةَ جَلْدَةٍ}، فنقول: لو لم يكن الزنى هو علة الحكم الذي رُتب عليه لكان عبثا وحشوا، هذه دلالة الإيماء، وهذه يستخدمها الأصوليون في باب القياس؛ يعني يتوسعون فيها في باب القياس.
*
(وفحوى الكلام):* يعني ما يُفهَم من الكلام. 
*
(ولحنه):* كذلك، عطف. 
*
(كفهم عليّة السرقة من قوله تعالى:* *{وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُواْ أَيْدِيَهُمَا}**)*: كفهم علية السرقة في ترتب الحكم عليها، من أين أخذناها؟ لأنه رتب الحكم على مشتق، وترتيب الحكم على المشتق يُؤذن بعلية ما منه الاشتقاق، فحينئذ كل حكم رُتب على وصفٍ -اسم فاعل، أو اسم مفعول- نقول: علة هذا الحكم هو كذا كما سيأتي في طرق استنباط العلة، لكن لا بد من التفصيل على ما ذكرناه، لكن فرق بين دلالة الإيماء ودلالة الإشارة.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المفهوم وأضربه:

دلالة التنبيه:

[المتن]:

[الثالث: (التنبيه) وهو مفهوم الموافقة، بأن يُفهم الحكم في المسكوت من المنطوق بسياق الكلام، كتحريم الضرب من قوله تعالى: {فَلاَ تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أُفٍّ}*(1)*، قال الجزري وبعض الشافعية: هو قياس، وقال القاضي وبعض الشافعية: بل من مفهوم اللفظ، سَبَقَ إلى الفهم مقارنا، وهو قاطع على القولين*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(الثالث: (التنبيه)، وهو مفهوم الموافقة، بأن يُفهم الحكم في المسكوت من المنطوق بسياق الكلام؛ كـ تحريم الضرب من قوله تعالى: {فَلاَ تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أُفٍّ})**:*
*
(**الثالث: التنبيه):* يسمى تنبيه الخطاب، ويسمى فحوى الخطاب، ومفهوم الخطاب، وهو الذي قال فيه: *(وهو مفهوم الموافقة)*. 
المفهوم في اللغة: اسم مفعول من فَهِم، وهو إدراك معنى الكلام، فما يُستفاد من اللفظ فهو مفهوم. 

واصطلاحا: ما دل على الحكم لا في محل النطق، إذًا هو مقصود باللفظ ولم يتناوله اللفظ، إذا حفظت هذه العبارة تدرك معنى المفهوم. 

وهو قسمان: مفهوم موافقة، ومفهوم مخالفة، أشار إلى الأول بقوله: *(التنبيه)،* وإلى الثاني بقوله: *(دليل الخطاب)*. 

مفهوم الموافقة: هو ما وافق المسكوت عنه المنطوق في الحكم؛ يعني لا يخالفه، قد يكون أولى، وقد يكون مساويا. 

كالتحريم في قوله تعالى: {فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ}، هنا تحريم التأفيف مأخوذ من اللفظ؛ من النطق، وتحريم الضرب مأخوذ من المفهوم، إذًا باعتبار كون تحريم التأفيف منطوقًا به يقابله ما يصح أن يُطلق عليه أنه مسكوت عنه، لكنه أُلحق بالمنطوق، وصار مساويا له في الحكم. 

إذًا مفهوم الموافقة ما وافق المسكوت عنه المنطوق في الحكم؛ يعني الحكم واحد لم يخالفه، فتحريم التأفيف وضرب الوالدين نقول: الحكم واحد، المسكوت عنه -وهو ضرب الوالدين أو شتمهما- حكم مساو للمنطوق به، لكنه من باب أولى، فحينئذ نقول: المسكوت عنه قد يكون أولى بالحكم من المنطوق به؛ لأنه كما هو معلوم أن التأفيف أقل ضررا من الضرب، فنبَّه بمنع الأدنى من منع ما هو أولى منه، الأدنى الذي هو الـتأفيف منعه، إذًا من باب أولى وأحرى أن يُمنع ما هو أولى وأشد منه. 

وقد يكون مساويا كما في قوله تعالى: {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا}، {يَأْكُلُونَ}: أصل الأكل في اللغة: الأكل المعهود، ما أكلها، حرقها، ما حُكمه؟

 التحريم، من أين أخذناه؟ 

من مفهوم الموافقة؛ لأن الحكم هنا مُرتب على أكل أموال اليتامى، هذا ما أكل، إنما حرقها، أو أغرقها، هل هو أولى بالحكم -الذي هو الإغراق والحرق- من الأكل أو مساو؟ 

مساو؛ لأن المقصود هو الإتلاف، لا يجوز إتلاف أموال اليتامى، سواء أكلها أم أغرقها، أم أحرقها، لمطلق الإتلاف، بأي إتلاف، ولكن نص على الأكل؛ لأنه هو الأشهر، أما الإحراق والإغراق فهو قليل. 

إذًا نقول: مفهوم الموافقة: ما وافق المسكوت عنه المنطوق في الحكم، ولذلك يسمى بفحوى الخطاب، ولحنه، والقياس الجلي، والتنبيه، ومفهوم الخطاب. 

وبعضهم خص الأوْلى بفحوى الخطاب، والمساوي بلحنه. 

تحريم ضرب الوالدين هذا أولى، إذًا مفهوم موافقة أولوي، هذا خصه بعضهم باسم فحوى الخطاب. 

وما كان مساويا؛ كإحراق أموال اليتامى سماه بلحن الخطاب، والمسألة اصطلاحية. 

قال: *(التنبيه)*: يعني تنبيه الخطاب. 
*
(وهو)*: مفهوم الموافقة. 
*
(بأن يُفهم الحكم في المسكوت من المنطوق بسياق الكلام):* يعني بدلالة سياق الكلام؛ لاشتراكهما في علة الحكم، وهذه العلة تُدرك بمجرد فهم اللغة، فحينئذ إذا قال: {فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ}، العلة: أذى الوالدين، وهو مُحرّم مطلقا، والضرب وُجدت فيه العلة، بل هي أظهر، فحينئذ قال: 
*
(بأن يُفهَم الحكم في المسكوت عنه من المنطوق بسياق الكلام)*: لماذا؟ 

لاشتراكهما في علة الحكم؛ في أن كلا منهما -التأفيف وضرب الوالدين- اشتركا في علة واحدة، وهي أذى الوالدين، هذه العلة تُدرَك بفهم اللغة، ولذلك لا تحتاج إلى بحث ولا إلى نظر واجتهاد، أو تحقيق أركان القياس. 

ولذلك الأصح -كما سيأتي- أن الدلالة هنا دلالة لفظية؛ بمعنى أنها تُستفاد من اللفظ، وليست قياسية كما ذهب إليه البعض، لذلك نص هنا قال: 
*
(بسياق الكلام):* يعني يُفهَم موافقة حكم المسكوت عنه للمنطوق -للملفوظ به- بدلالة السياق، ودلالة السياق؛ السباق واللحاق دلالة لفظية فحينئذ إذا فُهمت لغة العرب فُهم مفهوم الموافقة، وكذلك المخالفة.
*
(كتحريم الضرب من قوله تعالى:* *{فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ}**)*: واضح أن الضرب حرام لاجتماعهما في علة واحدة، وهي الأذى. 
{لاَ يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ}: يدل على نفي الظلم في مثقال الجبل من باب أولى وأحرى، الذي لا يظلمك في مثقال ذرة ما يظلمك فيما هو أعلى من ذلك.
*
(2)* *(قال الجزري وبعض الشافعية: هو قياس، وقال القاضي وبعض الشافعية: بل من مفهوم اللفظ، سَبَقَ إلى الفهم مقارنا. وهو قاطع على القولين)**:*

اختلف الأصوليون في دلالة النص على مفهوم الموافقة هل هي لفظية أو قياسية؟ 
*
(قال الجزري وبعض الشافعية: هو قياس):* لكنه قياس جلي؛ يعني قطعي لا يحتاج إلى نزاع؛ ففي آية الوالدين يُقاس الضرب على التأفيف، حينئذ نقول: فقوله تعالى: {فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ}، لا يدل -من حيث هو بمفهومه- على تحريم الضرب، فيرد السؤال: ما حكم ضرب الوالدين؟ 

نبحث، {فَلاَ تَقُل لَّهُمَا أُفٍّ}، التحريم هنا معلق على التأفيف، وعلته الأذية، فإذا وُجدت العلة في الفرع -الذي هو مجهول الحكم- بالأصل -الذي هو الضرب- إذا وُجدت وتحققت العلة ألحقنا الفرع بالأصل، هذا يحتاج إلى نظر وإلى بحث وإلى معرفة الأصل، وما هي العلة؟ وما دليل العلة؟ وهل هي مستنبطة أو مُجمَع عليها؟ إلى آخره؟ فلا بد من توفر أركان القياس، وتحقق الأصل والفرع، وحكم الأصل، والجامع، لا بد من تحقق هذه الأمور كلها حتى يصير قياسا. 

فحينئذ يُقاس الضرب على التأفيف بجامع الأذى في كلٍ. 

ويُقاس إحراق مال اليتيم على أكله بجامع الإتلاف في كلٍ، هذا قول، ويُنسب إلى الشافعي -رحمه الله-. 
*
(وقال القاضي):* من الحنابلة. 
*
(وبعض الشافعية):* وهو نص عن الإمام أحمد. 
*
(بل من مفهوم اللفظ):* فحينئذ دلالة النص على مفهوم الموافقة دلالة لفظية، والمراد أنه مستند إلى اللفظ، وليس المراد أنه دل عليه اللفظ؛ لأنه مفهوم مأخوذ بدلالة الالتزام، أمر خارج، لم يُؤخذ من محل النطق، وإنما أُخذ لا من محل النطق. 
*
(سبق إلى الفهم مقارنا):* مقارنا للمنطوق، منذ أن نطق المتكلم باللفظ فُهما معا؛ دلالة النطق ودلالة المفهوم، وليس أحدهما أسبق إلى الآخر؛ لأنه لو ثبت دلالة النطق وجُهل دلالة المفهوم لصار القول الأول، وهو القول بالقياس. 

وإذا كان المرجّح الثاني حينئذ نقول: لا بد أن يكون مقارنا للمنطوق، فلا يحتاج إلى بحث ونظر، بخلاف القياس فإنه يحتاج إلى تحقيق أركانه من النظر والبحث.

وهذا القول الثاني هو قول جمهور الأصوليين، وينبني على هذا هل يصح النسخ بمفهوم الموافقة أو لا؟ 

من قال: إنه قياس منع، ومن قال: إنه دلالة لفظية جوّز، إذًا يصح النسخ بمفهوم الموافقة. 
*
(وهو قاطع على القولين)*: يعني سواء قلنا: قياس جلي أو دلالة لفظية.

(*قاطع على القولين*): يعني يفيد القطع، ليس دائما، لكن قد يشتركان، قد يفيد القطع بنفي الفارق بين المسكوت عنه والمنطوق، إذا قيل: ما الفرق بين التأفيف وضرب الوالدين؟ 

بل الثاني أولى بالحكم من الأول. 

وما الفرق بين أكل أموال اليتامى وبين إحراقها؟ 

لا فرق، إذا قُطع بنفي الفارق، حينئذ صارت دلالة اللفظ على مفهوم الموافقة دلالة قطعية لا ظنية.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع المفهوم وأضربه:

دليل الخطاب:

[المتن]:

[الرابع: (دليل الخطاب)، وهو مفهوم المخالفة؛ كـ دلالة تخصيص الشيء بالذكر على نفيه عما عداه؛ كـ خروج المعلوفة بقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «في سَائِمَةِ الغَنَمِ الزَّكَاةُ»، وهو حجة عند الأكثرين خلافا لأبي حنيفة وبعض المتكلمين*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(الرابع: (دليل الخطاب): وهو مفهوم المخالفة؛ كـ دلالة تخصيص الشيء بالذكر على نفيه عما عداه؛ كـ خروج المعلوفة بقوله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم: «في سَائِمَةِ الغَنَمِ الزَّكَاةُ»، وهو حجة عند الأكثرين خلافا لأبي حنيفة وبعض المتكلمين)**:
*
*(الرابع: "دليل الخطاب"):* سُمي دليل الخطاب؛ لأن الخطاب قد دل عليه. 
*
(وهو مفهوم المخالفة):* هذا النوع الثاني من نوعي المفهوم. 

مفهوم المخالفة: ما خالف المسكوت عنه المنطوق في الحكم، هذا حدّه، إذًا له مفهوم، لكنه يُخالف المنطوق كما هو المشهور في حديث القلتين: «إذا كان الماء قلتين لم يحمل الخبث»، منطوقه: يدل على نفي نجاسة الماء إذا بلغ قلتين، ومفهومه: يدل على تنجس الماء إذا كان دون القلتين، إذًا المنطوق: نفي النجاسة، والمفهوم: حمل النجاسة، إذًا المسكوت عنه أخذ حكما يُخالف حكم المنطوق، مفهوم المخالفة سُمِّي مفهوما؛ لأنه خالف المنطوق في الحكم، ذاك يحكم بالتحريم، وهذا يحكم بالحل، فحصلت المخالفة بينهما. 

أما كونه دل على الحكم لا في محل النطق؛ هذا اشترك فيه الموافقة والمخالفة، كل منهما يشتركان بأن اللفظ يدل عليه لا في محل النطق، وأنهما دلالة لفظية، وأنه مستند إلى اللفظ لا كون اللفظ قد تناوله، ولكن يُنَظَر إلى الحكم هل هو مخالف للمنطوق أو موافق؟ 

إن كان موافقا؛ كتحريم الضرب مع تحريم التأفيف؛ سمي المفهوم موافقة، وإن كان مخالفا؛ كالحكم بنجاسة الماء بمفهوم حديث القلتين مع المنطوق الحاكم بنفي نجاسة الماء؛ سمي المفهوم مخالفة. 
*
(كدلالة)*: هذا مثال، وليس بضابط. 
*
(كدلالة تخصيص الشيء بالذكر على نفيه عما عداه):* الشرع إذا قيّد اللفظ بقيد يدل على أن الحكم محصور فيما قُيّد به؛ فحينئذ يدل الحكم بهذا القيد على أنه منفي في غير الحالة المنطوق بها. 

{وَمَن يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُّتَعَمِّدًا}، {مُّتَعَمِّدًا} هذا قيد، حال، والحال قيدٌ لعاملها، ووصف لصاحبها، فحينئذ نقول: ما عدا المُتعمد حكمه مخالف لحكم المنطوق به. 
*
(كدلالة تخصيص الشيء بالذكر على نفيه عما عداه):* فيختص الحكم بالمذكور، ويُنفى عما عداه. 

وهذا الأصل في القيود الشرعية الواردة في الكتاب والسنة؛ أن الحكم إذا قُيّد بأي وصف سواء كان عددا، أو ظرفا، أو غاية، أو صفة، أو حالا؛ نقول: هذه كلها قيود مرادة؛ لأنه لفظ زِيدَ لمعنى في الأصل، ولا يُعدل إلى غيره إلا بِثَبَتٍ. 
*
(كخروج المعلوفة بقوله -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-:* *«في سائمة الغَنَمِ الزكاة»):* المعلوفة: التي يعلفها صاحبها، والسائمة: التي ترعي الحول بنفسها. 

«في سائمة الغَنَمِ الزكاة»: هنا خص، «سائمة»: مُضاف، وهو وصف، و «الغنم» مضاف إليه، من إضافة الصفة إلى الموصوف، أصله: "في الغنم السائمة"، وإذا قيل: "في الغنم السائمة"، الغنم: اسم عام يشمل المعلوفة ويشمل السائمة، فإذا قيل: "في الغنم السائمة"، نقول: هذا قيد له معنى.

حينئذ نُثبت الحكم على ما قُيّد به اللفظ، وننفي الحكم عما عداه، فنقول: الزكاة محصورة في الغنم السائمة فقط، وننفي الزكاة عن المعلوفة؛ لأن هذا هو مفهوم المخالفة. 
*
(كدلالة تخصيص الشيء بالذكر على نفيه عما عداه):* فحينئذ المنطوق به في الغنم، «في سائمة الغَنَمِ الزكاة». 

المنطوق به: كون الزكاة ثابتة في الغنم السائمة. 

المفهوم المسكوت عنه: هي المعلوفة. 

هل نثبت لها حكم الزكاة أو ننفيه؟ 

ننفيه؛ بدلالة القيد الذي دلّ على كون المسكوت عنه مخالفا في الحكم للمنطوق به، وهذا هو حقيقة دلالة مفهوم المخالفة، في المنطوق تُثبَت الزكاة، وما عدا ذلك فيما لم يُقيد أو خرج بالقيد فتُنفَى الزكاة عنه. 
*
(وهو)*: أي مفهوم المخالفة. 
*
(حجة):* مفهوم الموافقة يكاد أن يُحكى الإجماع على أنه حجة، وأما مفهوم المخالفة وقع فيه نزاع، والأكثرون على أنه حجة. 
*
(وهو حجة عند الأكثرين من الأصوليين):* فقد ورد عن يعلى بن أمية قال: قلت لعمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- قوله تعالى: {فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَن تَقْصُرُواْ مِنَ الصَّلاَةِ إِنْ خِفْتُمْ}، هنا قُيّد القصر بالخوف. 

مفهومه: أنه إذا انتفى الخوف ووُجد الأمن فلا قصر، هذا النص ظاهر، {فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَن تَقْصُرُواْ مِنَ الصَّلاَةِ إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَن يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ}، فقد أمن الناس، قال عمر -رضي الله عنه-: عجبتُ مما عجبتَ منه فسألت النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- فقال: «صدقة تصدق الله بها عليكم فاقبلوا صدقته». 

عندما عجب عمر فأخبر النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-، الفهم صحيح أو لا؟ 

صحيح، بدليل أن النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- أقرّه على هذا الفهم، وإنما عدل عن ظاهر الآية بكون القصر صار صدقة، كان عند الخوف ثم لزم فصار صدقة، إذًا مفهوم الموافقة ثبت. 

ويثبت أيضًا بالسنة التقريرية، أقرّ النبي -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- مفهوم المخالفة بفهم عمر -رضي الله عنه-. 

وأيضا القيود الواردة في الكتاب والسنة ليست عبثا، ولا بد أن تكون لفائدة؛ وهي تخصيص الحكم بالمذكور، ونفيه عما عداه، وإلا للزم العدول عن الأخصر لا لفائدة، "في الغنم السائمة"، لو كان يستوي الحكم في المعلوفة والسائمة لقال: "في الغنم زكاة"، أيهما أخصر؟ 

"في الغنم زكاة"، إذا كان ذكر السائمة لا فائدة منه ولم يُقصد به تخصيص الحكم في المذكور ونفيه عما عداه إذًا ما الفرق؟! 

المعنى إذا أُدي بلفظين فلا يُعدَل عنه إلى ثلاثة إلا لحشو، وهذا عدم بلاغة وفصاحة، حينئذ نقول: هذه القيود لو لم نُعمل مدلولها ونقيد الأحكام الشرعية بها لصارت عبثا؛ لأن وجودها وعدمها واحد، وتخصيص أحدهما بالذكر مع استوائهما في الحكم ترجيح بلا مُرجح؛ لأن السائمة ليست أولى من المعلوفة، إذا كان الحكم مستويا في السائمة والمعلوفة لمَ خص؟ لمَ ذكر السائمة دون المعلوفة؟ هل هي أولى؟ 

ليست بأولى. 

إذا كان الحكم مستويا في النوعين فذكر السائمة دون المعلوفة صار من باب ترجيح الشيء بلا مُرجح. 
*
(خلافا لأبي حنيفة وبعض المتكلمين)*: قالوا: لأنه ورد في النصوص الشرعية بعض ما يفيد مفهوم المخالفة فلم يُعمَل به. 

نقول: كون مفهوم المخالفة لا يُعمَل به في بعض المواضع؛ لأن من قال بمفهوم المخالفة قيّده بشروط، ليس على إطلاقه. 

{إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِندَ اللّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي كِتَابِ اللّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَات وَالأَرْضَ مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ} ثم قال: {فَلاَ تَظْلِمُواْ فِيهِنَّ أَنفُسَكُمْ}، إذًا قيّد هنا الحكم بأربعة أشهر، ما عداها هل يجوز فيها الظلم؟ 

إذا أخذنا بظاهر اللفظ يجوز الظلم، لكن ليس مرادا باتفاق. 

نقول: هذا لكونه مناسبا للواقع، فإذا نزلت الآية وفيها قيد لا بد من اعتبار شروط إعمال مفهوم المخالفة.

ومنها: ألا يكون لبيان واقع، أو مناسبة واقع معين، حينئذ لا يُعتَبر، وسيأتي بيانه. 

قالوا: لأنه ورد في بعض النصوص الشرعية مفاهيم مخالَفَة لا يمكن العمل بها، ثم فوائد القيود كثيرة، ولا يمكن أن يُحكَم بكون هذه اللفظة أفادت كذا دون كذا؛ يعني يمكن الاحتراز باللفظ الواحد عن عدة أمور، أما تخصيص أحد المعاني؛ قالوا: هذا ترجيح بلا مُرجّح. 

فحينئذ ما حكم المسكوت عنه الذي لم يُقصَد باللفظ؟ 

قالوا: يبقى على أصله، وهو أنه مسكوت عنه، فيُطلَب الدليل من خارجه. 

لكن المرجّح الأول، وهو أنه حجة.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع باب المفهوم:

درجات مفهوم المخالفة:

(1) مفهوم الغاية:

[المتن]:

[ودرجاته ست*(1)*: (إحداها): مفهوم الغاية بـ "إلى"، و "حتى"؛ مثل: {أَتِمُّوا الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ}، أنكره بعض منكري المفهوم*(2)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(ودرجاته ست)**:*

درجات مفهوم المخالفة: يعني متى نحكم بكون هذا اللفظ أفاد مفهوم مخالفة؟ يعني له مواضع تُلتَمس فيه، ليس على إطلاقه. 
*
(2)* *((إحداها): مفهوم الغاية بـ "إلى"، و"حتى"؛ مثل: {أَتِمُّوا الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ}، أنكره بعض منكري المفهوم)**:*
*
(مفهوم الغاية بـ "إلى"، و "حتى"):* وهو مدّ الحكم بأداة الغاية، وأداة الغاية -كما هو معلوم- الأشهر: "إلى"، و "حتى"، و "إلى" هي الأصل.

{أَتِمُّواْ الصِّيَامَ إِلَى الَّليْلِ}، هذا مفهومه أن ما بعد دخول الليل ليس محلا للصيام، هذا مفهوم مخالفة، لماذا قيل به في الغاية؟ 

قالوا: لأنهم أجمعوا على تسميتها حروف غاية، وغاية الشيء هو منتهاه، فلو أُثبت الحكم بعدها لم تُفد تسميتها غاية، {أَتِمُّواْ الصِّيَامَ إِلَى الَّليْلِ}، إذًا غاية انتهاء الصيام هو الليل، لو كان الحكم ما بعد "إلى" مساويا لما قبلها، أو مسكوتا عنه ما فائدة كونها حرف غاية؟ 

ليس لها معنى، بطل معناها الأصلي، وإنما المراد بـ "إلى" أنها تدل أن ما بعدها هو غايةٌ لما قبلها، فحينئذ ينتهي الحكم، وهو إيجاب الصيام إلى قوله: {الليل}، وما بعد دخول الليل يأخذ حكما مخالفا لما قبله، فيدل حينئذ على ثبوت نقيض ذلك الحكم السابق لما بعد الغاية. 

{فَلاَ تَحِلُّ لَهُ مِن بَعْدُ حَتَّىَ تَنكِحَ زَوْجًا غَيْرَهُ}، {فلا تحل} {حَتَّىَ تَنكِحَ}، فإذا نكحت حلّت، هذا المراد، وهو مفهوم المخالفة؛ أن ما بعد "حتى" مخالف لما قبلها في الحكم. 

وهو حجة عند الجمهور، وإليه ذهب معظم نفاة المفهوم، حجة عند الجمهور على ما ذكرناه من تعليل سابق؛ أنهم أجمعوا على تسميتها حروف غاية، ومعنى الغاية هي الانتهاء؛ انتهاء الشيء، ولا يُفهَم منه إلا كون ما بعدها مخالفا لما قبلها في الحكم، وإلا لو استوى ما بعدها، أو صار مسكوتا، ما الفائدة منها؟ 

لا فائدة فيها. 
*
(أنكره بعض منكري المفهوم):* يعني أكثر الحنفية وبعض الفقهاء قالوا: لأن هذا نطقٌ بما قبل الغاية وسكوتٌ لما بعدها، دائما الأحناف يحكمون على ما يقال: بأنه مفهوم المخالفة بأنه مسكوت عنه. 

نقول: لا، هذا ترده اللغة، أثبت أهل اللغة أن ما بعد "إلى" أو "حتى" مخالف لما قبلها في الحكم.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع درجات مفهوم المخالفة:

(2) مفهوم الشرط:

[المتن]:

[الثانية: (مفهوم الشرط)، مثل: {وَإِنْ كُنَّ أُولاَتِ حَمْلٍ فَأَنْفِقُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ} أنكره قوم*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(الثانية: (مفهوم الشرط)، مثل: {وَإِنْ كُنَّ أُولاَتِ حَمْلٍ فَأَنْفِقُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ} أنكره قوم)**:*
*
(**الثانية: "مفهوم الشرط"):* المراد بالشرط هنا الشرط اللغوي، وليس الشرط الذي سبق معنا أنه مقابل للسبب والمانع، والمراد به: ما عُلّق من الحكم على شيء بأداة الشرط "إنْ" وأخواتها. 
*
(مثل قوله تعالى:* *{وَإِن كُنَّ أُولَاتِ حَمْلٍ فَأَنفِقُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ}):* هذا منطوق حوامل؛ تلزمه نفقة، مفهومه: دل على عدم وجوب النفقة للمعتدة غير الحامل. 

وهو حجة عند الجماهير، بل قال الشوكاني في "إرشاد الفحول": إنه لا ينكره إلا أعجمي؛ لأن هذه المفاهيم كلها مأخوذة من لغة العرب، وهو حجة؛ لأن الشرط يلزم من عدمه عدم المشروط.
*
(أنكره قوم):* كما سبق أنه يكون مفهوم المخالفة في حكم المسكوت عنه، لم؟ 

قالوا: إنه إذا عُلّق على شرط فحينئذ في الكلام لم يعلّق الحكم إلا على شرط واحد، ويحتمل حينئذ أن يكون ثم شرط آخر لم يُذكر، فحينئذ إذا قلنا بانتفاء الحكم عند انتفاء الشرط وبقي شرط لم يذكر هل صار مفهوم المخالفة معتدا به؟ 

قالوا: لا؛ لأن الحكم هنا فيما دل عليه اللفظ، لكن بالقصد لا بالتناول، فما ذُكر من شرط واحد نقول: الظاهر والمراد هنا -بغلبة الظن- توقف الحكم على ذلك الشرط، فحينئذ ينتفي الحكم بانتفاء ذلك الشرط، فلو كان ثم شرط آخر لعُلِّق عليه، فإن عُلق حكم على شرطين -وقد لُفظ بالشرطين- نقول: يتخلف الحكم عند تخلف الشرطين معا. 

وإن ترتب على شرطين شيء

فبالحصول للشرطين معا


إن رُتب على شرطين أو ثلاث نقول: الحكم لا يوجد إلا بوجودها معا، فإذا تخلف واحد لا نقول بالمفهوم هنا؛ لأن الحكم معلّق على شرطين فأكثر، لكن لا بد من التنصيص عليها، فإذا لم يُنصّ فحينئذ نقول: الحكم معلق بغلبة الظن.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع درجات مفهوم المخالفة:

(3) مفهوم التخصيص:

[المتن]:

[الثالثة: (مفهوم التخصيص) هو أن تذكر الصفة عقيب الاسم العام في معرض الإثبات والبيان، كقوله: «في سائِمَةِ الغَنَمِ الزَّكاة». وهو حجة، ومثله أن يثبت الحكم في أحد، فينتفي في الآخر، مثل: «الأيِّمُ أَحَقُّ بنفسها»*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(الثالثة: (مفهوم التخصيص): هو أن تذكر الصفة عقيب الاسم العام في معرض الإثبات والبيان؛ كقوله: «في سائِمَةِ الغَنَمِ الزَّكاة»، وهو حجة، ومثله: أن يثبت الحكم في أحد فينتفي في الآخر؛ مثل: «الأيِّمُ أَحَقُّ بنفسها»)**:*
*
(الثالثة: "مفهوم التخصيص"):* جرى هنا على قول البعض أن ثم فرقا بين التخصيص والصفة، لكن لا يظهر وجه للفرق بينهما؛ لأن المفاهيم كلها تخصيص، وإنما التخصيص يعتبر نوعا من الصفة، لذلك لا فرق بين الثالثة والرابعة، لا فرق من جهة الأحكام والمعنى بين الثالثة والرابعة، لذلك لما عرّف مفهوم المخالفة قال: 
*
(كدلالة تخصيص الشيء بالذكر على نفيه عما عداه)،* ما هي أوجه هذه التخصيصات؟ 

هي مفهوم الغاية، ومفهوم الشرط، ومفهوم الصفة، والعدد، واللقب .. إلى آخره، إذًا لا فرق بينهما. 

مفهوم التخصيص نقول: هذا نوع من مفهوم الصفة؛ لأنه ذكر تعليق الحكم على صفة، وهي اسم عام. 
*
(وهو):* أي مفهوم التخصيص. 
*
(أن تذكر الصفة عقيب الاسم العام في معرض الإثبات والبيان):* يعني في سياق الإثبات والبيان، لذلك قيّدها: *(أن تذكر الصفة عقيب الاسم العام).* 

إذًا عندنا لفظ عام، ثم تأتي بعده صفة، نقول: هذا مفهوم التخصيص عند المصنف بهذين القيدين، صفة ويسبقها لفظ عام في بيان أو في معرض البيان لهذه الأحكام المذكورة في اللفظ.
*
(كقوله:* *«في سائمة الغنم الزكاة»):* المثال من جهة المعنى صحيح، لكن على ما ذكره هو نقول: المثال غلط، وليس بصحيح، وإنما الأصح أن يقال: "في الغنم السائمة الزكاة"، هو يقول: *(أن تُذكَر الصفة عقيب الاسم العام)،* "الغنم": اسم عام يشمل السائمة والمعلوفة، "السائمة": صفة ذُكرت عقيب الاسم العام، إذًا هذا نوع واحد، أراد بالتخصيص نوعا واحدا من مفهوم الصفة، وهو فيما ذُكر اسم عام، ثم تلاه صفة، وهذا سبق أنه من المخصصات لكن له مفهوم. 

{وَلِلّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ}، نقول: مفهوم بدل البعض هنا أن غير المستطيع لا يلزمه الحج، هذا مفهوم المخالفة، أثبتنا الحكم بوجوب الحج على المستطيع، ونفيناه عن غير المستطيع، هذا هو عين مفهوم المخالفة. 
*
(أن تُذكر الصفة عقيب الاسم العام في معرض الإثبات والبيان؛ كقوله -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-:* *«في الغَنَمِ السائمة الزكاة»)*: أما في "سائمة الغنم الزكاة" هذا يدخل في النوع الرابع، لا في هذا، فذُكر اسم عام في الغنم، ثم تلاه صفة، فنقول: أفاد التخصيص؛ أن حكم الزكاة متعلق بالسائمة فقط، وأما المعلوفة فيُنفى عنها الحكم بوجوب الزكاة. 

وبعضهم يعرفه -وهذا يتعلق بما بعده مفهوم الصفة-: "أن يقترن بعام صفةٌ خاصة"، وعلى هذا التعريف مثال المصنف صحيح؛ لأنه اقترن بعام صفة خاصة، وهنا حصل؛ لأن الصفة عندهم ليست مختصة بالنعت عند النحاة، بل قد يكون مضافا، وقد يكون مضافا إليه، وقد يكون حالا، وقد يكون نعتا، كل ما يفيد معنى زائدا على الموصوف فهو صفة عندهم. 

فعليه إذا قيل: "إن اقترن اسم عام بصفة"؛ إذًا مطلق الاقتران لا يشترط فيه أن يتقدم الاسم العام، ثم تعقبه صفة. 

نقول: لا، مطلق اقتران اسم العام بصفة نقول: هذا هو التخصيص. 

أو هو "تعليق الحكم بإحدى صفتي الذات"، فيشمل المثالين "في الغنم السائمة زكاة"، و «في سائمة الغنم زكاة»، إذًا كلاهما مثالان لمفهوم الصفة، "في سائمة الغنم": وقعت الصفة هنا مضافة، "في الغنم السائمة": هنا وقعت الصفة نعتا على ما هو مشهور عند النحاة. 

«في سائمة الغنم الزكاة»: إذًا فُهم منه عدم الوجوب في سائمة غير الغنم، يعني سائمة البقر يشمله؟ 

لا يشمله؛ لأنه قال: «في سائمة الغنم»، حينئذ خص الحكم بالغنم، وأخرج سائمة غير الغنم، هكذا قال البعض*.* 
*
(وهو حجة)*: يعني عند الإمام أحمد ومالك والشافعي لغة؛ يعني أُخذ من دلالة اللفظ اللغوي بسياق الكلام كما سبق. 
*
(ومثله: أن يثبت الحكم في أحدٍ فينتفي في الآخر؛ مثل: «الأيِّمُ أَحَقُّ بنفسها»):* هذا ما عنون له بعضهم بالتقسيم، تقسيمه إلى قسمين اثنين: قابل الثيب أو الأيم بالبكر، وتخصيص كل واحد بحكم يدل على انتفاء ذلك الحكم عن القسم الآخر؛ لأن الحكم لو عمّ القسمين ما الفائدة من التقسيم؟ 

لا فائدة، إذا قال: «الأيم أحق بنفسها، والبكر تُستأذن»، إذًا قسَّم، فأثبت لكل قسم حكما خاصا، مفهومه: أن ما أُثبت للقسم الأول منفي عن الثاني، وما أُثبت للقسم الثاني منفي عن الأول؛ لأننا لو لم نقصر الحكم على المذكور -كل قسم بحدة- لما كان فائدة للتقسيم؛ لصار عبثا، وهنا نحن نتحدث عن الشرع، والشرع الأصل أنه حكيم فصيح؛ حينئذ نقول: إذا قسم ورتب على كل قسم حكما ينتفي الحكم عن القسم المقابل. 

ولذلك قال:* (ومثله أن يُثْبِت الحكم في أحدٍ):* يعني في أحد القسمين. 
*
(فينتفي في الآخر):* لأن هذا هو فائدة التقسيم.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع درجات مفهوم المخالفة:

(4) مفهوم الصفة:

[المتن]:

[الرابعة: (مفهوم الصفة) وهو تخصيصه ببعض الأوصاف التي تطرأ وتزول، مثل: «الثيِّب أحق بنفسها» . وبه قال جُلُّ أصحاب الشافعي، واختار التميمي أنه ليس بحجة، وهو قول أكثر الفقهاء والمتكلمين*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(الرابعة: (مفهوم الصفة) وهو تخصيصه ببعض الأوصاف التي تطرأ وتزول، مثل: «الثيِّب أحق بنفسها» ،  وبه قال جُلُّ أصحاب الشافعي، واختار التميمي أنه ليس بحجة، وهو قول أكثر الفقهاء والمتكلمين)**:*
*
(الرابع: "مفهوم الصفة": وهو تخصيصه ببعض الأوصاف التي تطرأ وتزول)*: يعني وليست شرطا، ولا غاية، ولا عددا. 

أبو المعالي الجويني قال: "مفهوم الصفة هو رأس المفاهيم"؛ لأن كل المفاهيم الأخرى يمكن ردها إلى الصفة، فلذلك قال: "لو عَبر مُعبر عن جميع المفاهيم بالصفة لكان ذلك متجها"؛ لأن مقصودهم تقييد الموصوف من جهة المعنى بما دل عليه اللفظ، فحينئذ الظرف المكاني هذا وصف للمظروف؛ لأنه وُصف بكونه في مكان كذا، وكذلك الظرف الزماني وصف للمظروف، كذلك العدد، كذلك الغاية، كذلك الشرط، كلها في المعنى أوصاف، حينئذ مفهوم الصفة أعم الجميع. 
*
(وهو تخصيصه ببعض الأوصاف):* كصفة السوم في قوله: «في سائمة الغنم الزكاة»، خصصه بصفة معية، والصفة هنا أعم من النعت النحوي؛ فيشمله نحو: «في الغنم السائمة زكاة»، السائمة نعت نحوي ونعت أصولي، صفة. 

والمضاف نحو: «في سائمة الغنم»: وقعت الصفة مضافة. 

وفي المضاف إليه: «مطل الغني ظلم»، إذًا مطل الفقير ليس بظلم، الغني احترازا عن الفقير. 

كذلك الحال: {وَأَنتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ}، إذًا لا اعتكاف إلا في المسجد. 

«من باع نخلا مُؤبَّرًا»، إذًا غير المؤبر لا يلزم الحكم، «فثمرتها للبائع»: إذًا نقول: تخصيصه ببعض الأوصاف ليس المراد به الصفة النحوية، هذه الصفة قال: 
*
(تطرأ وتز**ول):* ليست بلازمة؛ لأنها لو كانت لازمة لا يحصل بها الفرق؛ كالطول والقصر هذه ليس لها تأثير، كونه أعرابيا كما سيأتينا في القياس، "هلكت وأهلكت"، كونه أعرابيا، كونه جاء يصيح، كونه يقول: "هلكت وأهلكت"، كل هذه أوصاف لا تؤثر في الحكم، وإنما الوصف الذي يمكن اعتباره ويُجعَل له مفهوم أنه يطرأ ويزول. 

مثل: «الثيب أحق بنفسها»، فالثيوبة وصف خصص به حكم الأحقية، وهو يطرأ ويزول، يطرأ؛ يعني لم يكن ثم كان، ليس بوصفٍ لازم، لم يكن ثم كان؛ لأنه إذا وُجد لم يرتفع. 
*
(وبه قال جُلُّ أصحاب الشافعي):* يعني بمفهوم الصفة، واستدلوا لكونه حجة بأنه لو لم يدل عليه لغة لما فهمه أهلها. 

قال -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-: «لي الواجد يُحل عرضه وعقوبته»، أي مطل الغني، ولذلك جاء في الصحيحين: «مطل الغني ظلم»، قال أبو عبيد -وهو إمام في اللغة-: "يدل على أن لي من ليس بواجدٍ لا يُحل عقوبته وعرضه"، هذا أمر لغوي؛ يعني مرجعه إلى أهل اللغة. 
*
(واختار التميمي):* وهو أبو الحسن، ومذهب الإمام أحمد. 
*
(أنه ليس بحجة وهو قول أكثر الفقهاء والمتكلمين):* لماذا؟ 

قالوا: لاحتمال المتكلم غفل -وهذا بعيد في الشرع- عن ضد الوصف الذي علّق الحكم به، هذا ممكن يقع في كلام الناس؛ أنه يصف، ثم لا يستحضر الحكم الذي قد يخرج به هذا الوصف، نقول: هذا انتفاؤه في الشرع واضح، لا يمكن أن يُعلل بالشرع.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع درجات مفهوم المخالفة:

(5) مفهوم العدد:

[المتن]:

[الخامسة: (مفهوم العدد) وهو تخصيصه بنوع من العدد؛ مثل: «لا تُحَرِّمُ المَصَّةُ والمَصَّتانِ». وبه قال مالك، وداود، وبعض الشافعية، خلافاً لأبي حنيفة، وجُلّ أصحاب الشافعي*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(الخامسة: (مفهوم العدد)، وهو تخصيصه بنوع من العدد؛ مثل: «لا تُحَرِّمُ المَصَّةُ والمَصَّتانِ»، وبه قال مالك وداود وبعض الشافعية، خلافا لأبي حنيفة وجُلّ أصحاب الشافعي)**:*
*
(الخامسة مفهوم العدد):* وهو تعليق الحكم بعدد مخصوص؛ نحو {فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً}، إذًا لا أقل ولا أكثر، الحكم هنا مرتّب على ثمانين، فيبقى العدد كما هو لا تسع وسبعين ولا واحد وثمانين، فيُعلَّق الحكم على المذكور، وينفى عما عداه، وعما عداه أقل أو أكثر، ليس دائما يكون مخصوصا بالأكثر في العدد. 
*
(وهو تخصيصه بنوع من العدد؛ مثل قوله* *-صلّى الله عليه وسلّم-*: *«لا تُحَرِّم المصَّة والمصَّتان»**)*: إذًا ما فوق الرضعتين تُحرّمان، لكن هذا معارض بحديث عائشة: "ثم نُسخن بخمس معلومات"، لكن المراد المثال فقط عند الأصوليين، يذكرون المثال ولا يريدون تحقيق المسألة. 

والشأن لا يعترض المثال

إذ قد كفى الفرض والاحتمال


إذًا "لا تُحرم المصة والمصتان"، المصة عينها، والمصتان لا تُحرمان، وإنما ما كان أكثر؛ ثلاث وما فوقها يُحرم.

 ومثل حديث القلتين: «إذا بلغ الماء القلتين لم يحمل الخبث»: مفهومه: أن ما دون القلتين يحمل الخبث، وإن كان هذا الحديث فيه نزاع هل هو مفهوم عدد أو مفهوم شرط؟ 

الجمهور على أنه مفهوم عدد، لكن الظاهر أنه مفهوم عدد في ضمن مفهوم شرط، ونص على ذلك الشوكاني في "وبل الغمام". 
*
(وبه)*: أي بمفهوم العدد. 
*
(قال مالك وداود وبعض الشافعية):* لئلا يعرى التحديد عن الفائدة؛ لأنه يرد {الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا مِئَةَ}، لو قلنا: هذا لا مفهوم له، إذًا لم حدد بمائة؟ صار عبثا، حينئذ لئلا يعرَى التحديد عن الفائدة قالوا بمفهوم العدد، حينئذ إذا علق الشرع على عدد معين الأصل بقاؤه، ولأن العدد وصف في المعنى للمعدود فهو كمفهوم الصفة في الحجة؛ كأنه في المعنى صفة. 
*
(خلافا لأبي حنيفة وجل أصحاب الشافعي):* قالوا: لأن العدد في معنى اللقب، واللقب -كما سيأتي- عند الأكثرين لا مفهوم له، والأصح أنه يعتبر مفهومه، والحجة في اللغة.

----------


## أبو أمامة عفا الله عنه

تابع درجات مفهوم المخالفة:

(6) مفهوم اللقب:

[المتن]:

[السادسة: (مفهوم اللقب) وهو أن يخص اسما بحكم، وأنكره الأكثرون، وهو الصحيح؛ لمنع جريان الربا في غير الأنواع الستة*(1)*].

[الشرح]:
*
(1)* *(السادسة: (مفهوم اللقب)، وهو أن يخص اسما بحكم، وأنكره الأكثرون، وهو الصحيح؛ لمنع جريان الربا في غير الأنواع الستة)**:*
*
(السادسة: مفهوم اللقب: وهو أن يخص اسما بحكم)*: يعني تخصيص اسم بحكم، والمراد بالاسم هنا ما ليس بوصف، فيشمل الجامد الذي هو دال على ذات فقط، أو على معنى فقط، ما دلّ على ذات فقط؛ كالأعلام؛ أعلام الأشخاص، وأسماء الأجناس، نقول: هذه تدل على ذات فقط، أو معنى فقط، لو قيل: "خالد في البيت"، "خالد" هل مفهومه أن عليا ليس في البيت؟ 

ليس له مفهوم، لو قلنا: له مفهوم، لقلنا: "خالد" معناه "خالد" الذي يكون في البيت، وما عداه فهو منفي عنه الحكم، فـ "عمرو" و "بكر" ليسا في البيت. 

نقول: هذا مفهوم اللقب؛ أن يُعلّق الحكم على لفظ جامد ليس له معنى، هل له مفهوم أو لا؟ 

الأكثرون على أنه ليس له مفهوم. 

*(وهو أن يخص اسما بحكم)*: يعني تخصيص اسم بحكم، وهذا الاسم المراد به ما يقابل الصفة، وهو الاسم الجامد؛ كأسماء الأجناس، والعلَم بأنواعه الثلاثة، وأسماء الجمود، هكذا نص الشيخ الأمين -رحمه الله-. 

*(وأنكره الأكثرون):* وهو الصحيح؛ يعني الإنكار:

*(لمنع جريان الربا في غير الأنواع الستة):* لأنه لو قيل به -الكلام هنا فيه عدم وضوح- لو قيل بمفهوم اللقب لقيل: الذهب والفضة .. الستة التي ذُكرت في الحديث ما عداها لا يدخله الربا؛ لأن الذهب اسم جامد، والفضة اسم جامد، والملح اسم جامد، والتمر اسم جامد، إذًا بمفهومه لو ذكرنا أن مفهوم اللقب له مفهوم لانتفى الربا في غير الست كما هو قول ابن حزم -رحمه الله-، لو قلنا بالمفهوم لانتفى الربا، دفعا لهذا التخصيص -تخصيص الربا بالستة المذكورة في الحديث- نقول: اللقب ليس بحجة. 

لكن هذا الدليل يحتاج إلى نظر. 

*(وهو الصحيح لمنع جريان الربا في غير الأنواع الستة):* يعني مراده كما بيّن في الحاشية أن الأكثر منعوا الاحتجاج بمفهوم اللقب لما يلزم عليه من القول بمنع جريان حكم الربا في غير الأنواع الستة المنصوص عليها في الحديث، وهو مخالف لأكثر الفقهاء الذين يرون جريان الربا في غير الأصناف الستة المذكورة، فكان الأوضح أن يقول: "لما يلزم عليه من منع جريان الربا في غير الأصناف الستة". 

لكن هذا الدليل يحتاج إلى نظر.

وهو حجة عند أحمد، ومالك، وداود، والصيرفي، والدقاق، لكن الأكثر على عدم اعتباره. 

«وجُعلت تربتها طهورا»، هنا قُيّد الحكم بالتربة، إذًا الحجر لا يُتيمم به، لو قلنا: بأن مفهوم اللقب مُعتبر حينئذ قوله: «وجُعلت تربتها طهورا» منع التيمم بالحجر. إذا قلنا: لا مفهوم له يستوي الحكم في الحجر وفي التراب. 

بل بعضهم قال: القول بمفهوم اللقب في بعض الأحوال قد يكون كفرا {محمد رسول الله}، إذًا غيره ليس برسول؛ لأن "محمد" لقب، إن قلنا: له مفهوم؛ معناه: تُثبت نقيض الحكم لغيره، إذًا غير محمد -صلّى الله عليه وسلّم- ليس برسول، وهذا كفر، لكن هذا معلوم بأدلة خارجة ليس بنفس النص. 

إذًا نقول: مفهوم اللقب هذا فيه خلاف، والأكثرون على المنع.

وبهذه المشاركة تنتهي المباحث اللفظية من شرح شيخنا -حفظه الله- على متن قواعد الأصول، وسأشرع -إن شاء الله نعالى- في قسم آخر من أقسام الشرح الأصولية. والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------

